# When Everyone is going to Disneyland Resort Paris!



## Miffy2003

Bonjour Everyone!

Renate has had a great idea of doing a thread so we can all see when people are due to go to DLRP.

If you could post on the thread, I will update the first post to keep all the dates in order and in one place. If people find this useful, I could make the thread a sticky one?

Post away chaps!

Cheers

Karen

P.S. If you'd like to tell us more, then please come and   *[size=+2]Introduce Yourself![/size]*  

Would you like a postcard from DLP before you go and be willing to send one to someone else?  Go to the *[SIZE=+1]Postcard favour[/SIZE]* thread.


*LIST OF DISERS GOING TO DISNEYLAND RESORT PARIS*

*2012*

*February*

Tink78 3rd - 5th Santa Fe
sarahc 4th - 9th Marriott
Rachandgarry 9th - 12th
ssjdisney32 10th - 13th Santa Fe
Daniep 12th - 15th
dawnydoo 12th - 16th Kyriad
tinkerbells mum 13th - 16th Hotel Cheyenne
chaoscupcake 14th - 17th Santa Fe
disney_rocks_86 21st - 24th Sequoia Lodge

*March*

torillien Disneyland Hotel
xiphoid76 Hotel New York
Shal 5th Magic Circus Hotel 
tinks_1989 5th - 8th Sequoia Lodge
ariadbach 5th - 9th Hotel Cheyenne
xxnaomi89xx 7th - 12th Newport Bay Club
annie64 8th - 12th
aobh 11th - 15th Sequoia Lodge
xiphoid76 13th - 14th
Isila 15th - 21st Hotel New York
Rachie B 17th - 18th Explorers Hotel
mandy5796 19th - 22nd Hotel Cheyenne
pokerbanter 20th - 25th Hotel Cheyenne
JDUCKY 25th - 27th Hotel Cheyenne
ShimmerTinks 26th - 29th Hotel Cheyenne
JohnnySharp2 26th - 30th Disneyland Hotel

*April*

cukal6 3rd - 7th
Daniep 8th - 12th
Cheshire Figment 10th - 16th Disneyland Hotel
Alice28 23rd - 26th Disneyland Hotel
dizneeat 28th - 1st May Citea

*May*

cherrymarzipan 1st - 6th
Ms Poppins 6th - 10th Hotel New York
kizzabel 7th - 8th Hotel New York
babymaddie 14th - 18th Disneyland Hotel
brightonbelle 14th - 18th Disneyland Hotel

*June*

dlpSteve
cherrymarzipan 1st - 6th
ManCityMickey 3rd - 8th Explorers
DLPDreams 3rd - 8th
Rachandgarry 4th - 8th
Laura678 5th - 9th Santa Fe
tinkerbell1991 11th - 15th Hotel New York
Lollipops 11th - 15th Sequoia Lodge

*July*

LoveMMC
Mom of a *Princess* 5th - 9th Hotel New York
Rosie 8th - 11th Sequoia Lodge
Strawberryblush 8th - 14th hotel Cheyenne
cherrymarzipan 11th - 16th
Woolly 16th - 22nd Newport Bay Club
MazdaUK 28th - 1st August Hotel New York

*August*

Ware Bears 16th - 22nd Paris/Newport Bay Club

*September*

Donald Ducks wife 13th - 19th Santa Fe

*October*

*November*

ChristinaDK 7 - 12 Hotel New York

*December*

Pooh's Bear 12th


----------



## Bonnie

Ooh, great idea! I am going from June 10th-14th, 2005!  We'll be staying at the Sequoia Lodge.


----------



## Bexx

Amy and I are going 6th - 8th November and we're staying at the Newport Bay.


----------



## Joanne UK

Myself, Jason (DH) and DD'S Amber and Emily are going July 18th - July 22nd and are staying at the Newport Bay.


----------



## Bonnie

Oh and I'll be going with my girlfriend Claire.


----------



## Miffy2003

Updated for you all, thanks for posting so quickly!

I've put people's user names in bold so hopefully it will be easy to identify who is going when. People going with them I can also list as above, but have not put them in bold.

I hope the layout is clear for you all?

I will delete and update it as people's trips come and go!


----------



## diberry

Yet another brilliant thread Karen!! DisneyRGB and I are going 6th - 10th November and staying at the Santa Fe. Thanks!! Great idea to make it a sticky too!


----------



## Bexx

The layout is perfect Karen - thanks for doing this.


----------



## diberry

Karen - I'm SOOOOOO sorry   but I must have had a moment in la-la land   - we aren't staying at the Santa Fe in November - we're staying at the Sequoia Lodge - duh!!! stupid me!!!


----------



## Renate_do

WOW, that was quick   

We are going:

05/14-05/16 Hotel New York (with DH, DML and DSL)
05/28-05/29 Hotel Kyriad (with DH for the Pintrading Event)
07/23-07/25 Davy Crocket Ranch (with DH and friends and perhaps DD 24)

Greets Renate


----------



## PATMAGIC

I am going to DLRP on the 9th - 12th August and staying in the Hotel New York going with my mum and 2 sisters.


----------



## tmp

Great thread.
I'm staying at Cheyenne from 30th May til 1st June with my mum and 2 sons.


----------



## Cyrano

Karen

party consists of me, Diane (DP), Morgan (DD), Jack (DS) and Robyn (DD) 6th - 13th July Davy Crockett Ranch

Sticky would be an excellent idea   

Reid


----------



## Morveryn

I will be at DLP from 10-17 June with DH & DD(3). We will be staying The Explorers.


----------



## PigSoldier

What a fantastic thread!

I'll be staying in the Hotel New York from the 19th - 23rd September


----------



## Ware Bears

Brilliant new thread!   Should definitely be made into a sticky!

We are going from August 25th to 30th and again December 23rd to 28th and staying at the Explorersboth times.


----------



## mini-mse

Hi there   

We are going 26 November 2005 - 01 December 05.  Myself   , daughter 11   , mum ..over 21!!


----------



## steve_rob

Less than two weeks to our trip. May 4th-6th staying at Sequoia Lodge. Myself and DW (her login name being *erikam*).


----------



## JulieH

Hi, we're going June 5th-10th, staying at the Newport Bay Club.  Myself, DH and DS for DS's 9th birthday on the 7th June.Julie


----------



## Frances999

No date for me yet but I'm working on it! Just waiting for Autumn/Winter bookings to be allowed  !

Great thread!


----------



## Ohpair

Great thread!!!

Katy (me),Anthony (DH)& Molly-Ann (DD) - will be going on the 13th - 17th June staying at the Hotel Cheyenne. 

out first time to DLP and we cant wait


----------



## Miffy2003

Updated!   

It looks like it would be popular to make this one sticky so I am going to find out how to do that


----------



## uksaint

Only 4 weeks to go.      

May 22 - 26th staying at the Explorer's.

Andy


----------



## papworth

going on.... Wednesday!!!! (27th April)


----------



## tmp

Hi Karen,
Sorry to be a pain but I noticed that you have put DDs instead of DSs on my dates.
Boys(7 and 9)weren't impressed at being a pair of girls for a while.


----------



## Disney owl

please put us on the list.

We're going 6 - 10th June 

DH myself. DD Lizzie 14  & DS Sam 12


----------



## raptor1982

raptor1982: 05-05-'05, one day trip!


----------



## diberry

Looking forward to your photos Kristof!!


----------



## raptor1982

Thanks!  I hope DLRP is doing something special for the 50th anniversary...


----------



## Miffy2003

tmp said:
			
		

> Hi Karen,
> Sorry to be a pain but I noticed that you have put DDs instead of DSs on my dates.
> Boys(7 and 9)weren't impressed at being a pair of girls for a while.




Ooops, sorry boys!! I've changed this and I'll updare everyone else tonight as well


----------



## tmp

Thanks very much Karen.


----------



## NIK

I can't go until November 2006  Boo Hoo!!!  

I'm having to save for a new computer     coz mine is so old it's word processor works in latin!  

I'm planning to stay at the Sequoia and as normal I will probably be going on my own.  I quite enjoy plodding round the parks on my lonesome coz I can go at my own pace.  [I have arthritis which means that I get tired really quickly and if anyone is going along with me they soon get fed up and frustrated with the number of sit downs we have to have   ]


----------



## shoes99

Disneyland Paris Hotel New York May 18th to May 21, 2005
DH Milton is a hugh pin trader, and of course, we miss the big event by one week.  We are looking to meet up with any pintraders.
Michele & Milton from New Jersey


----------



## goofiiee

Hi,
 

Going April 29 -May 6     
w/ DH, DS 7, & DD 5    
staying @Explorers


----------



## Miffy2003

Updated!   

Sorry I didn't get to this last night - the Dis kept crashing on me


----------



## kitty

We're off to Newport Bay Club 18 - 22 September 2005

Can't wait


----------



## Miffy2003

I've added you kitty 

Who are you going with? Have you made any plans yet?


----------



## kitty

I'm going with the DH actually - we stayed at NPB for our honeymoon so it is really celebrate our 6th anniversary. I can't believe it has taken 6 years to persuade him to take me back there  I shouldn't grumble as we have had Christmas at Sequia Lodge and a fab two weeks at WDW at the Wilderness Lodge in between.

But now I am jumping up and down with excitment for Septembers trip


----------



## StaceyA

Hi there!
My mom and I are going in July 2006, we haven't set any exact dates or booked a hotel yet, we are in the early planning stages!


----------



## Miffy2003

Stacey - do join us here for planning  We all love planning!

Kitty - congratulations on your wedding anniversary


----------



## StaceyA

Miffy2003 said:
			
		

> Stacey - do join us here for planning  We all love planning!



Thank you!
Im sure you will be seeing ALOT of me (and fielding alot of questions from me) between now and July!


----------



## Miffy2003

You ask away Stacey  Between us someone should be able to help with any question you may have! (I do hope that's not famous last words there!)


----------



## dlpSteve

Great idea:

dlpsteve - Steve and DW Denise - Santa Fe, July 19th-22nd 2005


----------



## Cyrano

We miss you by a few days    but July with Wishes should be great   

Reid


----------



## Rosie

Hello!

Myself, DH, DD and DS are going 20/01/2006 for three nights staying at Sequoia Lodge and taking as many jumpers as we can fit in our cases! 

DD can't wait as it is during Magic Unlimited time and she intends to spend as long as possible on the Rock'n Roller Coaster. 

Three nights in January should be a breeze to plan due to low crowds, but I'll still be doing it.  Hoping that the brochures will be out soon so that I can compare prices - although DH has warned me it will have to be a Tesco Clubcard deal.  I think I broke the bank with our recent trip to WDW! 

Regards
Rosie


----------



## Miffy2003

Updated, Rosie 

Don' t you just love those Clubcard deals?


----------



## marcus.ka

I will be there from 16. May 2005 - 20. May 2005. Trip number 8 and the longest so far! 5 entire days!   I'm counting the hours!!!


----------



## Boo

We're going to trek across the pond early May 2006.  We have to be in Rome for a college reunion, and we're bringing the kids DD 5, and DS 3 to see DH's family that still lives there.  We want to finish off the trip with a few days at Disney Paris.  There are a lot of logistics to work out, but I'm hoping that advance planning will make things runs smoothly!  Hello to all!  I look forward to getting to know you guys and learning all the ins about EuroDisney!


----------



## Miffy2003

Added you to the list Boo! Let me know when your plans firm up 

Marcus ka - wow, 5 days! That will be excellent. What are your plans?


----------



## RussUK

I will going with my wife on May 23rd to the 27th and again hopefully week begining 19th December!  Just can't get enough of the place!!


----------



## Bexx

Hello RussUK and welcome to the DIS!!   Two trips in one year sounds like a good idea to me!!


----------



## jax100

Have just booked dlp for June. Just dh and I for our 10th wedding anniversary weekend. Kids going to grans for the weekend and we are going to have fun  fun fun.


----------



## BCT

DW and i are off to DLP on 29th May for our "5th Wedding Anniversary Trip   to all. 
No kids I hope we have a house left when we get back.
_________________________________________________

Orlando Quality Inn International Easter 2000
DLRP Easter2003 with DS no.2  also my 50th Birthday
DLRP 29th May 2005  25th Wedding Anniversary Trip


----------



## RussUK

Bexx said:
			
		

> Hello RussUK and welcome to the DIS!!   Two trips in one year sounds like a good idea to me!!



Hi Bexx, thanks for the welcome!  I have lurked for a while and decided to stick my nose in!!  This will be our third trip and the one that we are hoping to do in christmas is my prize from the Space Mountain 2 website contest thing!!


----------



## Bexx

> the one that we are hoping to do in christmas is my prize from the Space Mountain 2 website contest thing!!



Wow - well done!!!    And very pleased you decided to stick your nose in and join us!


----------



## bartty

Thought I replied....oops!   It will be me, DH, DD (3), and DD (1) at the Disneyland hotel - castle club!  Yipeeee! Only 4 more days to go!


----------



## Miffy2003

Hi Russ & BCT and welcome!

Russ - hello from Devon  

I'm having real problems editing the post to add you guys to the list, if I can't do it tonight rest assured I will try tomorrow to get you on there


----------



## Cyrano

Nice to see some new faces. Welcome guys   

Reid


----------



## BONITATIME

please can i join the list i am going on the 27 th.  
Only 9 days to go 
nikki


----------



## Shugmac

Please can my clan be added 7 of us going staying at Hotel Cheyenne from the 5th July 2005 to 7th July 2005.

Sharon.


----------



## RussUK

Miffy2003 said:
			
		

> Hi Russ & BCT and welcome!
> 
> Russ - hello from Devon
> 
> I'm having real problems editing the post to add you guys to the list, if I can't do it tonight rest assured I will try tomorrow to get you on there



Hi Miffy, nice to meet a fellow Devonian!


----------



## Miffy2003

It's great now that you can fly from Exeter now Russ! Saves a lot of time off the journey for me


----------



## RussUK

I agree! We are flying from Exeter on Monday!!!!  Not sure if the flights are going to be available in the winter though?


----------



## BCT

Thanks for fitting us in Karen
Berwyn
Only 8 days to go and counting


----------



## Dee8197

I am new to this board, so a big hello to everyone.
We are staying in the Sequoia Lodge for 5 nights 16-20th July inclusive


----------



## igirao

Greetings from Lisbon , I'm also a newbie in this board. I'm going back in September 7days/6 nights (I want to take a couple of days to go to Paris) and I will stay at the Sequoia Lodge,this time I decided to go for it and I'm staying in a Montana Room with lake view,as anyone ever stayed there?


----------



## rachel8u

Wow-Thats Cool!!
I am going 30-2 June!
How cool, How great, I am so excited!!1


----------



## Live4FW

Hi all,

We will be going July 1-4 and staying at My Explorers.


----------



## Macca1111

I'm going to be there with my sister from the 1st to the 4th of July.  Staying at the Disneyland Hotel - woo-hoo! since Dad's paying.


----------



## Miffy2003

RussUK said:
			
		

> I agree! We are flying from Exeter on Monday!!!!  Not sure if the flights are going to be available in the winter though?




Noooooooo!! I hoped they would be! I thought they were trying to appeal to business people as well as holiday makers?


----------



## Miffy2003

igirao said:
			
		

> Greetings from Lisbon , I'm also a newbie in this board. I'm going back in September 7days/6 nights (I want to take a couple of days to go to Paris) and I will stay at the Sequoia Lodge,this time I decided to go for it and I'm staying in a Montana Room with lake view,as anyone ever stayed there?




I have and it was very nice!

Welcome to the Disboards!


----------



## raptor1982

Boyfriend and i are going june 8-9 and will stay at Holiday Inn.


----------



## widget

Hi, we will be off 2nd - 5th June staying at Disneyland Hotel. My boys think we are going to stay in a b & b somewhere nearby so it will be a great surprise for them (ahh so innocent!!) We travel via Eurostar and got a really good deal due to the renovation work on outside of hotel on the Thursday which meant they gave a discounted price. And when I received train tickets we have a table both ways (well, for now anyway unless they change it!!) So all i need to do is see if I can squeeze into my swimming cozzie, pack my bags and its chocs away!!!


----------



## mandyblue

Staying in the Santa Fe from 16th-21st June.

Never stayed in Disneyland Paris before, stayed twice before in the Kyriad in Noisiel but sooooooooo looking forward to it


----------



## Miffy2003

HI Mandyblue and welcome 

Just adding you to the list now


----------



## AndyP

I'm going on my first DLRP Paris trip on 30th June - 4th July. We'll be there 2-3 days in those dates


----------



## Miffy2003

Hello AndyP and *welcome to the Disboards *

Good to see you here - excited? Where are you staying?


----------



## AndyP

Staying somewhere off property, not sure where, my Dad booked it, buts it not far away.


----------



## Miffy2003

Well have fun Andy! Not long to wait now


----------



## AndyP

I'm sure I will, I'm also there on my birthday !!


----------



## ElenaP

I just booked the Newport, Admiral Floor, from the 14th to the 18th of July! It will be our first time with our baby boy, who will be 11 months old then! We are a bit scared at how he'll take it, but very very excited!!!
ElenaP from Italy


----------



## Cyrano

Our oldest DD was 15 months when we first went.  We were on Peter Pan; which she adored, a number of times.    If you follow your little boy's lead regarding what he is happy with, you will have a lovely time.
You will probably see lots more of the detail as you take your time and postpone time on the coasters for future trips   

Reid


----------



## ElenaP

Thanks! No problem for the coasters: we both suffer heights too much for doing them... the only one we like is Thunder Mountain, and we can wait for a few years to do it again


----------



## essexeeyore

August 23th for three nights, staying at the Santa Fe with a mate!


----------



## raptor1982

Yay, booked Hotel New York today!  14-17 july


----------



## diberry

raptor1982 said:
			
		

> Yay, booked Hotel New York today!  14-17 july


Great - we can look forward to even more great photos then!!


----------



## raptor1982

Yes and videos!  There will be the 14th july fireworks and Wishes on the 16th.


----------



## ElenaP

And the 17th is the 50th anniversary of DLR date! I really hope there is something planned for that day 
ElenaP


----------



## Miffy2003

ElenaP, a very warm welcome to the DisBoards! I am so sorry to have not picked this up before! I will add you to our holiday list!

I will get the list updated for Raptor & Essexeeyore too


----------



## feralgeorge

I've now booked our trip from 27 to 31 July. We're coming directly from Australia so we will probably be jetlagged but at least it will be summer there! We are travelling with a 6 year old and a 9 month old baby. We are hoping that some friends who live in Holland will be able to make it across to join us.

We've been to Disneyland Paris before in 2003 but it was winter and several attractions were closed (but the beautiful Xmas setting with "snow" was lovely - it's probably the only snow that my boys will see LOL). We also have more time this trip and I now know NOT to take ds on the Snow White ride first as the last time it really scared him and he wouldn't go on any other inside ride, not even Peter Pan


----------



## ElenaP

Thanks, Miffy!

ElenaP


----------



## RussUK

Yipee!  
Flybe have realeased there winter timetable and Paris is still a destination!!
So another trip for me and DW at christmas!
We will be going in December, probably week begining the 19th for 3 nights.
Can't wait!


----------



## nicola

Hi Just booked for CHristmas season. Yipee  Going Nov 26-Dec 2.  First 2 nights room only at HI-planning on taking train into Paris as have never seen before, remaining 4 nights will be spent at the glorious DLH!  I'm so excited, can't wait to see it all during the Christmas season and am wondering what the DLH will be like!!!


----------



## Kitty-chan

I'll be there September 1-2, 2005, Hotel Cheyenne.


----------



## sgrech

Bit late I know (only just noticed this thread), but I am off tomorrow for  my first trip to DLP (visited WDW in Florida about 6 years ago).  This time we have 2 children with us!  Staying 2 nights at the Holiday Inn.  Not sure who's more excited my daugther or me!!

Simon


----------



## Miffy2003

I will add all you guys tomorrow, promise


----------



## BONITATIME

We will be going from the 3rd to the 9th of december .     
We finally booked with the holiday inn 
Not really what I wanted but for the four of us the hotel and breakfast was 550 euros I already have an ap, my husband probably doesnt need more than 2 day pass and we will buy AP tickets for the children.   
All I need to do is find flights
Nikki


----------



## Miffy2003

Updated!


----------



## Squidge

Hi all thanks to darling boyf I will now be at DLRP from 31st dec to 2nd Jan this year!!!


----------



## Boo

Miffy,
We've got our dates set!  In the words of Homer Simpson- WOO HOO!
May 9-11, 2006 Disneyland Hotel.  
Thanks!
Boo


----------



## nicola

Boo, May is the perfect month to visit the parks.  The crowds are minimal and the weather is lovely.


----------



## Mr.Toad_lives

We are going this August. We found a great deal on air through USAir.


----------



## missj171

Another one-

6-8 September 05 with DP at Santa Fe


----------



## steve_rob

*steve_rob* and *erikam* (DW) hopefully going on June 19th 2006 for three nights, probably to Hotel New York - but that depends on whether the summer brochure comes up with any good offers for that hotel or not!


----------



## Renate_do

Hi,

two dates to add for Renate and Siggi   

1.-3.October Holiday Inn
31.12.05-1.1.06 Holiday Inn


Greets Renate
*only 3 hours to leave for DCR*


----------



## bonhoga

Have a brilliant holiday!


----------



## joanjett1976

I will be there solo October 14-16! Most likely at Cheyenne...


----------



## wifey

Hello all we have a trip planned for 28th November - 1st December 2005 at the Sequoia Lodge  just me, DH and DS5 soon to be 6   
Hope to see some of you there ,Wifey


----------



## raptor1982

27-28 july @ Mövenpick


----------



## Renate_do

and another date to add   

We ( DH and I ) are going 27 / 28 for the Pinday and stay at the Campanile at Bussy Saint George

Greets Renate


----------



## BONITATIME

You are so!!!!! lucky. We hope you have a wonderful time and when you reach home we want to hear all about it. 

It doesnt matter how I make the calculations I can not afford it either in time off or money.     

Have a wonderful time:thewave::thewave::thewave:

Nikki


----------



## raptor1982

9 & 10 August with boyfriend, sister and her boyfriend at Hotel L'Elyssée Val d'Europe


----------



## woody73

My DW and I will be there Nov. 21 - 27, 2005.

Woody


----------



## dlpSteve

DW and I - 24th-26th December  [_insert Christmas Smilie_]


----------



## jillrobinson

We'll be there from 11th - 16th March, 2006 at the NPB   
I can't wait.

Jill.


----------



## TotallyAngelic

Hi
I am going to DLRP on 26th October with DH, DD and DS. We are going to the halloween party on the 30th October and flying home on the 31st. We are staying in the Holiday Inn.


----------



## Kernow_Clan

Hi all

We will be visiting from the 27th to the 31st of December and staying at the Sequoia Lodge.

:thewave::thewave:


----------



## idratherbeinwdw

November 14-19 here, first trip and I am PSYCHED!  Mickey and I share a birthday (11/18) so it will be way cool to be there to celebrate!


----------



## Bexx

Yay Mar' - you're GOING!!!    Don't forget to ask us lots of questions!!!!

BTW - Nov 18th is my mum's birthday too!!


----------



## idratherbeinwdw

Bexx said:
			
		

> Yay Mar' - you're GOING!!!  Don't forget to ask us lots of questions!!!!
> 
> BTW - Nov 18th is my mum's birthday too!!


 

Edited to say I posted my questions elsewhere as to not throw this thread OT, thanks Becky! And how nice to know that your dear mum, Mickey and I all share a birthday.

 (and nice to "see" you by the way  ),

Mar'


----------



## dizzy*wizzy

yay,,just booked our next one for 11th january 2006 at the hotel cheyenne,,been reading these forums for months now and decided its about time i did a post,,,hello every one


----------



## Bexx

Hello to you dizzy*wizzy (love the name!) - and welcome to the DIS!!


----------



## dizzy*wizzy

cheers,,,this is a fab site,,,sooooooo much info,,cant wait to go back,feel like theres so much i missed in jan from what all you guys have chatted about


----------



## Cyrano

Welcome to DIS dizzy*wizzy. If you have any questions the best bet is to start a new thread.   

Reid


----------



## disneyangel

Myself , my DD (ALMOST 3)  and DH   are off to SEq lodge from 20 -24th Sep

Can't wait       

Thnaks for all help and tips   
Angela


----------



## IlluminationsUK

My partner and I have just booked to go to DLRP for the first weekend in December at the Newport Bay Club.  We are very excited! Got lots of questions to ask to expect to see me starting threads very soon!


----------



## emmaness

Ooh yay, my trip can be added to the post now, if it's not too much trouble! 

Myself, parents and sister are going on the 18th-22nd December at Sequoia Lodge!


----------



## Torchy

24th October - Halloween again


----------



## cstraub

July 2006.  No firm plans as of yet.  Looking forward to start our planning!~


----------



## raptor1982

October 1-2 @ Hotel New York


----------



## ACPR

This Wednesday 14th Sep for 4 days.  Newport Bay with partner in tow, thanks to you guys will bve checking out the secrets and making this my best visit yet.


----------



## bonhoga

Yeah, We have finally booked:

31st March 4nights/5days at the Hotel Cheyenne!!  

I am just so excited - I don't even mind that we can't try a different hotel [lack of single/bunk beds]......we're going and thats all that matters........yippee!!

Even DD [17] and DS [15] are coming, so we will be seven in total - Me, DH, DD [17], DS[15], DD[13], DS [11], DS [7], and my niece and her husband are going to try and come as are my brother and his wife..........yo ho yo ho a pirates life for me!!!!  

Anyone else thinking of going then? There are some pretty good deals for the 31st March - don't know why it should be cheaper as 30th March or 1st April - check the new price guide, and you'll see what I mean!!!

Now if I can just figure out how to do one of those tickers...............


----------



## Cyrano

Great news, feeling your excitement   

Reid


----------



## Hugi

In a few weeks I am going to Disneyland Paris. It's my first trip....on Halloween I am very exciting!!! It's always the same


----------



## nicolagriffin

we are staying at the Hotel Cheyenne  on the 23rd december till 28 th december 05


----------



## disney_nutter

im heading to Dlp on the 14th november for four days and will be staying at Hotel Cheyenne


----------



## bonhoga

Hi Disney Nutter and welcome to the boards!!  

Kaye


----------



## Cyrano

Hi Disney Nutter. You have joined good company here on the DLP Disboards.
You'll have a lovely time going in Christmas season.   
Any questions just start a new thread. Have fun planning   

Reid


----------



## disney_nutter

Cyrano said:
			
		

> Hi Disney Nutter. You have joined good company here on the DLP Disboards.
> You'll have a lovely time going in Christmas season.
> Any questions just start a new thread. Have fun planning
> 
> Reid




Thanks for the welcome this will be my second year at DLP for christmas was also there last year and it was amzing. really looking forward to it.


----------



## Loomis

Well, it's a bit early to say conclusively yet but the plan is September 2006 at the Disneyland Hotel.

(pending the ability to raise the money to fly from Australia to Europe in 11 months time).

As it stands, the idea is to go to London and Paris with a potential stopover in Hong Kong (hey, guess what they have there...). We want to then spend a couple of our Paris days actualyl staying in or near the park.

It will be with my girlfriend for our 6th anniversary (we spent our 5th in Disneyland, Calif.).


----------



## pokemon_master

I haven't been to disneyland resort paris in ages! It's all the same really. 

It would be so cool if they put some of the stuff from WDW in paris to make it look cool.


----------



## rachelpixiedust

It's not booked yet, but the first week of the summer holidays next year!
We treat going as our 'main family holiday' (I know many go to DLP for short breaks, 2/3 days), so usually go for 6 days and when the weather is lovely and hot, we have a blast. 
Hopefully we'll be staying in Sequioa Lodge, never stayed there before, looks lovely!


----------



## cannp123165

Hi. I am going on 24-27th October 2005 and staying in the hotel Cheyenne. Yey.


----------



## slinky101

hi, we will be at DLRP from 1st to 4th december 2005 staying at the kyriad, myself, DH and 2 DD's can't wait!


----------



## P AND B THOMPSON

Myself and my family are going on the 21st of November till the 25th of November and stopping in the Newport Bay hotel. Last year when we went we stopped in the Santa Fe. It was nice just fancied something different. Not long now


----------



## urglewurgle

Me and my best friend are going on the 8-11th december... Staying in the Santa Fe....

We went for a day last december but stayed in a hotel outside Paris... so excited bout staying IN disney! lol.... plus getting to go to studios as i've never been!   

becks


----------



## Rascal1003

Trip number 4 for us (The first time as a married couple - married 6 weeks ago at the Wedding Pavilion in WDW)..........

16th - 20th  December.
It is a very special place at Christmas time. 
We were there in December last year and it was wonderful. This might be the only time that Paris has the edge over Florida because the biting winter air helps make it feel all the more Christmassy !


----------



## Cyrano

Rascal1003 said:
			
		

> Trip number 4 for us (The first time as a married couple - married 6 weeks ago at the Wedding Pavilion in WDW)..........
> 
> 16th - 20th  December.
> It is a very special place at Christmas time.
> We were there in December last year and it was wonderful. This might be the only time that Paris has the edge over Florida because the biting winter air helps make it feel all the more Christmassy !


Congratulations on your recent marriage.


----------



## cstraub

Have it narrowed down to sometime around July 15 2006!


----------



## Cyrano

cstraub said:
			
		

> Have it narrowed down to sometime around July 15 2006!


Let the planning begin


----------



## TotallyAngelic

Our next trip, now booked is 16th-19th December to get all Christmassy (and cold by all accounts!). Can't wait to get back there.....and we've only been back a week!


----------



## shellie2004

hi there,

great  idea,im going to disney dec.19 for 4 nights and iam staying at sequoia lodge with husband and 2 very excited children!!    

shelliexxxx


----------



## Cyrano

Hi Shellie, you have picked a great hotel. I'm sure everyone will have a lovely time.
Are you sure it is just two excited children


----------



## shellie2004

hi cyrano,

ok,i confess iam if not more excited than the children!! this will be my daughters and mine second time to disneyland,so i think we are the most excited out of the whole family.not quite sure how the hubby is going to cope with it all!! it is his first time aswell as my son.
enjoyed the sequoia lodge last time,hopefully will this time!!

just hope the weather behaves!!!    

shelliexxxx


----------



## tialucy

December 2005
Tialucy, 3 of us, 3 nights, Sequoia, December 20th


----------



## Cyrano

Hi Tia and welcome to the DIS boards


----------



## PATMAGIC

YAY, I this past week have just decided that I am going to DLRP for a day on the 10th December  .  It's so exciting now, not long to go  .


----------



## Bexx

PATMAGIC said:
			
		

> YAY, I this past week have just decided that I am going to DLRP for a day on the 10th December  .  It's so exciting now, not long to go  .


 
Yay - another DLP day tripper!!    Have fun - and I would love to hear about how it goes.


----------



## bonhoga

Wow, Becky I got all excited there and thought you had already booked your next trip!!!!!!!


----------



## Bexx

bonhoga said:
			
		

> Wow, Becky I got all excited there and thought you had already booked your next trip!!!!!!!




Nothing definite yet - but I am currently formulating a cunning plan!!!


----------



## bonhoga

Becky wish I was formulating a plan - still 4 months to go!!After reading your trippie, I am more desperate to go than ever   , then I got the email about the Chicken Little screening for shareholders - if I wasn't the mother of five, with Xmas looming I think I might do something really irresponsible [sp?]and just book a day trip.....................drat I wish I wasn't responsible!!!!!!   

Kaye


----------



## Bexx

bonhoga said:
			
		

> drat I wish I wasn't responsible!!!!!!



 I know, it's a pain, isn't it?!  A bit of me is thinking I shouldn't be going off, even for just the day!!  But DH has had a few days off since the children were born - now it's my turn!!

At least you do have a trip to look forward to.


----------



## fan of the TTA

i hope we can go back soon!


----------



## Ware Bears

bonhoga said:
			
		

> then I got the email about the Chicken Little screening for shareholders
> Kaye


I know, its soooo tempting isn't it!


----------



## nicola

Only 13 more days until we arrive at DLP.  Nov 26-Dec2 staying at HI for first two nights and DLH for remaining 4 nights.  I can't wait to see the park decorated for Christmas.  I am soooo excited about this as it is our first time in the park not in the months of May or June.  ALso, first time seeing Fantillusion and first time staying at DLH.  Yipeeee!!!


----------



## bonhoga

Nicola - DLH, and at Christmas!  Now that is one trip report that can't be missed.................13 days you must be uncontainable?  


Kaye


----------



## tialucy

I only discovered this forum yesterday..... I thought it would help to calm me down as I'm so excited about my trip in December.  But NOOOOOOOOO  it's got me even more excited.  I just can't wait!


----------



## Rascal1003

Woohoo.......Mr & Mrs Cook will be there on December 16th-19th 2005


----------



## Cyrano

Hi Rascal1003 and welcome to the boards.
Christmas season is one of the most magical times to be going.
Have a great time


----------



## madame.zelda

Going out this Sunday 20th, with DH, DD(5), DD(9 -ASD & ADHD), DD(11), my mum (great!) and his mum (say no more!), and have 2 rooms booked at Sequoia Lodge for 5 nights.  Been taking in all the trip reports, photo's etc etc and getting more excited by the minute.  

We have been before (minus his mum) in 2002 and stayed at Cheyenne (which kids loved).  Booked it for DH's 40th - said he was NEVER going again (yeah right!) .....but I booked the same week this year so he can celebrate 43 this time (think I might book a character meal on his birthday just to make his day! LOL).

Looks a lot better than it did when we went then and I loved every minute of it. I know I'm gonna this time too!  Oh, and the kids enjoyed it too!!

Can't wait to go..........only 4 more sleeps!


----------



## tialucy

Hi Zelda
I love it when people get so excited about going.... i'm the same , I just don't know what to do to pass the time til we go (dec 20th) I suppose I'll be watching, I'm a celebrity get me out of here over the next couple of weeks, that will help.  I just have to keep busy for another 35 days !!!!!


----------



## urglewurgle

tialucy said:
			
		

> I only discovered this forum yesterday..... I thought it would help to calm me down as I'm so excited about my trip in December.  But NOOOOOOOOO  it's got me even more excited.  I just can't wait!



lol... me too! i think on here everyone encourages everyone else to get over-excited!


----------



## bonhoga

Welcome to the boards Madame Zelda!

Kaye


----------



## tialucy

Someone tell me to calm down.... pleeeeeeeze.  I'm out of control.  I just want to read the board all day.  I've left the washing, ironing and cleaning... I need a housekeeper so I can be on here all day......  lol


----------



## Lordy

Back to the Disneyland Hotel in just 11 days time !


----------



## Cyrano

Hi Lordy and welcome to the DIS board   
You have picked a great hotel to be going to DLP   
If you want to share what you are planning or want to ask any questions just start a new thread.
Jump into exisiting ones as well as you'll be made very welcome


----------



## bonhoga

11 days and your first post!!! Welcome; and may you have many more posts before you  [and especially after your trip  ]. Hope this is the first of many visits Lordy!!!!!!  

Kaye


----------



## Lordy

Thanks for the welcome .
This will be our second trip to DLP & the Disneyland Hotel !
Been a member on other boards for a while but found this one today .
I'll try to post a TR when we get back .


----------



## Cyrano

Hi madame zelda and welcome to the DIS board


----------



## bonhoga

> I'll try to post a TR when we get back .



Most definately welcome   

Kaye


----------



## DLP Secret Santa

December 25th for me


----------



## Ware Bears

DLP Secret Santa said:
			
		

> December 25th for me


But of course!!!


----------



## Cyrano

DLP Secret Santa said:
			
		

> December 25th for me


Hope you really mean Christmas eve when everyone is asleep, so you get across to Scotland in time for Christmas


----------



## jodyb

Liav (my 14 year old daughter) and I (very old Mom) will be at the Sequoia Lodge from Dec. 12-18, 2005!!! yes, just DAYS AWAY!!! YAY!


----------



## tialucy

jodyb said:
			
		

> Liav (my 14 year old daughter) and I (very old Mom) will be at the Sequoia Lodge from Dec. 12-18, 2005!!! yes, just DAYS AWAY!!! YAY!



You lucky things, that's a nice long visit.  Hope you have a fantastic time.


----------



## Lordy

It's getting closer ...

Just finished the packing .


----------



## Ware Bears

jodyb said:
			
		

> Liav (my 14 year old daughter) and I (very old Mom) will be at the Sequoia Lodge from Dec. 12-18, 2005!!! yes, just DAYS AWAY!!! YAY!


That's great news Jody!  Lovely to "see" you again on here!


----------



## Cyrano

Great news Jody. Should have checked here before posting a question in the other thread


----------



## BONITATIME

Hi Jody its great to see you back. I hope you are both well and great news about your trip


----------



## Tinkerb3ll

Me and my friend will be staying in the Sequoia Lodge from the 27th to the 30th of  January 2006 - i'm so excited


----------



## Father_and_Son

Hello Together,

this is my first Post in this wonderful Forum. My Son (7) and me (older ;-) ) will go for our third DLRP visit also from 27th of January to the 1st of February staying one Night in the Holiday Inn and the other Days in the lovely Travelers Explorers.


----------



## diberry

Welcome to the DIS board!!! Lovely to see more people from Germany! You'll have a wonderful time at DLP!!!


----------



## videogal1

Cash, the Wonder Dog and I will be traveling by train  to DLP from Barcelona and staying at the Sequoia after our RCCL transAtlantic cruise in April/May 2006...Happy 60th to meeeee!


----------



## Cyrano

Hi videogal1, welcome to the DLP boards   
That's a great trip you are going on


----------



## diberry

Welcome Lynda & Cash!! Sounds like a wonderful cruise and a great reason for to celebrate too!!!


----------



## MinnieM21

My mom (53) and me (20) will be taking our first trip to DLP in Dec. 2006.   We'll be staying at the Disneyland Hotel castle club from Dec. 6th - Dec. 8th. 2006 (almost positive on the exact dates) We've never been out the the US so it should be very excited.   We'll also be staying in Paris for 8 days after our trip to DLP.    I can't wait!!


----------



## andy6326

Myself, gorgeous wife Jane and DD Rae 6
17th - 21st April 2006 by Eurostar
Disneyland Hotel


----------



## Father_and_Son

Is there a Place in this Forum, where I can see now, who is going to which time like in the Start of this Thread ?


----------



## MinnieM21

Father_and_Son said:
			
		

> Is there a Place in this Forum, where I can see now, who is going to which time like in the Start of this Thread ?



Yes, there is. On the first page of this thread is a list of what month everyone is going to DLP.


----------



## diberry

MinnieM21 said:
			
		

> Yes, there is. On the first page of this thread is a list of what month everyone is going to DLP.


But sadly it's very out of date and until we are finally given a moderator we can't update it. Are you listening "DIS moderator team"??? No, I didn't think so!


----------



## jodie_lee13

hi, myself,dd+her b/f,ds + his friend and dh, we are of to disneyland paris 12th feb 06 staying in the sequoia lodge(montana rooms)      x x jodie


----------



## Cyrano

Hi jodie lee13 and welcome to the DIS boards


----------



## MinnieM21

diberry said:
			
		

> But sadly it's very out of date and until we are finally given a moderator we can't update it. Are you listening "DIS moderator team"??? No, I didn't think so!



Oh that's too bad it's so out of date.   I'd love to see an updated list of when everyone is going.


----------



## Cyrano

Hopefully it will be update some time soon.
In the meantime everyone should keep posting up dates


----------



## diberry

MinnieM21 said:
			
		

> Oh that's too bad it's so out of date.   I'd love to see an updated list of when everyone is going.


Yes, there are a lot of people going this month so it would be good to get the list up to date.


----------



## Bexx

diberry said:
			
		

> But sadly it's very out of date and until we are finally given a moderator we can't update it. Are you listening "DIS moderator team"??? No, I didn't think so!



I shouldn't laugh, but.......!!   

Hello jodie lee13!!


----------



## diberry

Please see new "Interim Holidays Thread"


----------



## Miffy2003

Updated.

I can always update this until you get a new Mod. Mind you, I always needed to be reminded to update it when I was your Mod


----------



## diberry

Miffy2003 said:
			
		

> Updated.
> 
> I can always update this until you get a new Mod. Mind you, I always needed to be reminded to update it when I was your Mod


  Thank you so much Karen - that's a huge improvement!!!


----------



## Cyrano

Miffy2003 said:
			
		

> Updated.
> 
> I can always update this until you get a new Mod. Mind you, I always needed to be reminded to update it when I was your Mod


Karen, that's is very good of you. I'm happy to become "official" reminder person


----------



## disneyangel

We've booked our next holiday on the first day we could for flights !!  

WE're off to the Explorers from 01OCT06-05OCT06 so Jessica will spend her 4th Birthday (02oct06)in the park.


----------



## diberry

How exciting Angela!!! You didn't waste much time!!!  Now you can really start planning again!!


----------



## Cyrano

Great news Angela


----------



## StaceyA

Hello!

Just to update, Mom and I aren't going to DLP in July.
My friend that lives in London is going to come to the states to visit instead.


Thanks!


----------



## Cyrano

Hopefully you'll get to DLP another time


----------



## StaceyA

Cyrano said:
			
		

> Hopefully you'll get to DLP another time



I will get to eventually, it is on my list lol

Thanks!


----------



## Cyrano

StaceyA said:
			
		

> I will get to eventually, it is on my list lol
> 
> Thanks!


As is WDW on mine


----------



## steve_rob

*Countdown Change Alert!* Our holiday has moved forward two weeks - we're now going on the 5th May to DLP (Hotel New York).

We were originally going 18th or 19th, but that week is more expensive than the rest of June (no idea why), so we started looking at other dates. W/C 12th would have been ideal as it's a 4 for 3 week, but this was already taken as annual leave by someone else at DW's work and they're only allowed one person off at any one time, so we had to go for the 5th instead.

And Easyjet have just released their summer schedule from Luton to Paris, so we've booked the flights. Now just got the hotel left to book!


----------



## Cyrano

Glad you have found suitable dates


----------



## diberry

steve_rob said:
			
		

> *Countdown Change Alert!* Our holiday has moved forward two weeks - we're now going on the 5th May to DLP (Hotel New York).  W/C 12th would have been ideal as it's a 4 for 3 week


What you meant to say of course Steve, is that it would have been ideal as that's the week Di and Rhiannon are going!!!!!!!  Sorry we'll miss you again but I know you'll have a wonderful time!!!


----------



## Miffy2003

Updated


----------



## Cyrano

Karen once again your a star. I'm sure Santa's robin is watching that you have been a good girl


----------



## Miffy2003

Cyrano said:
			
		

> Karen once again your a star. I'm sure Santa's robin is watching that you have been a good girl



I am always a good girl Reid


----------



## Cyrano

Miffy2003 said:
			
		

> I am always a good girl Reid


I'll be sure and put in a good word then


----------



## wideeyes

Just got back home from new york hotel on 19th december.


----------



## videogal1

Cash and I will be going May (15th) 2006.


----------



## Cyrano

Hi Lyndia and welcome to DLP DIS board   
We are a friendly bunch hear. Please join in on the exisiting threads or start any new ones if you have a specific question


----------



## SandraVB79

I am going from January 6-8, 2006, with mom and oldest brother, and we are staying at the Santa Fe (as usual).  Plans are this time to have dinner at the Yacht Club and the Hunter's Grill.

I am still bummed they turned around the Indy-ride again


----------



## kev kendall

We're going August 7th, Disneyland Hotel.....


----------



## jillrobinson

We shall be there from the 11th - 16th March


----------



## pixiepower04

Hi,

March 12th - 16th 2006 - Hotel Cheyenne


----------



## wdwjunkie2005

I am *hoping* to go in May 2007 as part of a two-week trip to France!


----------



## crmscotland

Going on family trip to DLP on 7th March, 2006.  Staying at the Hotel Cheyenne. Yee-ha! Can't wait.


----------



## TotallyAngelic

July 26th-July 30th 2006! Yippee!!! Flights booked, just the accom to sort out now!


----------



## urglewurgle

if i can get a good job... lol... and everything goes well with my bestest bud getting into uni, hopefully we can go for at least a day around my birthday - July 25th...


----------



## TandCmum

14th -18th september Newport bay

Only been for a one day trip before so very excited

Suzanne
xxx


----------



## VixxieLou

Going from the 18th-21st April and staying at the Disneyland Hotel.
First time there and first parent-less holiday so am excited to the extent that I'm actually starting to irritate people!


----------



## Magamagò

Hi!
First post here!
Going to Disneyland Paris for the second time, we booked a room at the Cheyenne hotel where husband, 3-years-old son and I are supposed to rest after days full of fun. We are staying from 8th to 12th March.

Teresa


----------



## diberry

Welcome VixxieLou and Magamago!!!! Please feel free to ask as many questions as you like - we all love to talk about our beloved DLP on here!!! You must be really looking forward to your holidays!!!


----------



## Cyrano

Hi magamago and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any thread or start a new one for any questions or comments you have.
If you have a number of questions it is probably best to start a new thread as others may be able to help.


----------



## bonhoga

Hi Magomago,

Welcome to the boards and we love hotel Cheyenne - hope you do too!

Whens your birthday Vixxielou? We have two people travelling with us this year who are on 18th April [youngest son, and niece -21st birthday], are you going to book a birthday cake?

Kaye


----------



## smileyk8

We've booked!!!  We're heading out early on 24th Jan for one night after my exams are over. Staying in Newport Bay and flying with easyjet from Liverpool. Really have to cross fingers the flight's on time, we haven't got much time to spare!

Haven't prebooked park tickets but i guess it should be quiet enough to get them at the gate. 

I just can't wait, not sure my mum's quite so excited. She'll be fine once we're there


----------



## diberry

smileyk8 said:
			
		

> We've booked!!!  We're heading out early on 24th Jan for one night after my exams are over. Staying in Newport Bay and flying with easyjet from Liverpool. Really have to cross fingers the flight's on time, we haven't got much time to spare!
> 
> Haven't prebooked park tickets but i guess it should be quiet enough to get them at the gate.
> 
> I just can't wait, not sure my mum's quite so excited. She'll be fine once we're there


How exciting!!!!! Have a great time and tell us all about it when you get back!!!  (Good luck with the exams!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Cyrano

Great news and a suitable reward after all your efforts for exams.
let us know how your whirlwind tour goes


----------



## Duggas

Please can you put us on the list too?  Its going to be my belated 40th birthday pressie from DH, I actually reach the big four oh in August but I didn't want to go during peak season.  So its 5 - 7 Nov 06 at the Newport Bay.

Thanks

Pam & Chris


----------



## Cyrano

Lots of time to plan Pam.... perfect


----------



## bonhoga

smileyk8 - Good Luck with the exams!

Kaye


----------



## diberry

Duggas said:
			
		

> Please can you put us on the list too?  Its going to be my belated 40th birthday pressie from DH, I actually reach the big four oh in August but I didn't want to go during peak season.  So its 5 - 7 Nov 06 at the Newport Bay.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Pam & Chris


If we ever get a moderator the list will be updated!!!!!


----------



## Bexx

smileyk8 said:
			
		

> We've booked!!!  We're heading out early on 24th Jan for one night after my exams are over. Staying in Newport Bay and flying with easyjet from Liverpool. Really have to cross fingers the flight's on time, we haven't got much time to spare!



I know *exactly* how you feel!!!  I'm just going for the *day* on 19th Jan!!!   for good flights for both of us!!!



			
				diberry said:
			
		

> If we ever get a moderator the list will be updated!!!!!



I know I've said it before (and, as requested, I have tried to be patient) - but do you really think we're going to get one now?!!


----------



## diberry

Bexx said:
			
		

> I know I've said it before (and, as requested, I have tried to be patient) - but do you really think we're going to get one now?!!


I PMed one of the webmasters this morning as the stickies are driving me crazy being so out of date. He said they're working on it.


----------



## Cyrano

diberry said:
			
		

> I PMed one of the webmasters this morning as the stickies are driving me crazy being so out of date. He said they're working on it.


Great news


----------



## Bexx

diberry said:
			
		

> I PMed one of the webmasters this morning as the stickies are driving me crazy being so out of date. He said they're working on it.



I hope so!  Thanks for trying Di.


----------



## bonhoga

Thank you Di.

Kaye


----------



## Magamagò

Diberry, Cyrano and bonhoga thanks for te nice and warm welcome!


----------



## PATMAGIC

I've now booked my next trip, for the 7th - 9th April staying at the Hotel Santa Fe, first time I have stayed there so should be quite fun.


----------



## diberry

How exciting Patrick!!! Looking forward to your photos already!!


----------



## Bexx

List updated!!  Please let me know if I missed you out, or got your dates wrong.


----------



## diberry

Fantastic Becky!!!!! Very impressive!!


----------



## Bexx

diberry said:
			
		

> Fantastic Becky!!!!! Very impressive!!



I did it for you Di - I know how you like to keep things tidy!!!


----------



## diberry

Bexx said:
			
		

> I did it for you Di - I know how you like to keep things tidy!!!


Oh, you know me so well Becky!!! Now if you could just teach that to the rest of my family..............................


----------



## Bexx

diberry said:
			
		

> Oh, you know me so well Becky!!! Now if you could just teach that to the rest of my family..............................



I can totally sympathise with *that* problem!!!


----------



## Cyrano

Great to see everyone's holidays listed


----------



## fairyclarey7

I'm Off To Disneyland Paris On 13th March To The 16th March 2006 With My 2 Kids We Are All Looking Forward To It


----------



## Cyrano

Hi fairyclarey7 and welcome to DLP DIS board   
We are a friendly bunch hear so please join in on any discussion about DLP.
If you have a number of questions then it is probably best to start a new thread.


----------



## Ware Bears

Hi fairyclarey7 and welcome 

I have added you to our list. Which hotel are you staying at?


----------



## TK421

Hi everybody.

My family and I (Wife, son (8) and daughter (3 1/2) are going for 3 nights starting on the 11th of February. My wife have been to DLP for the day while in Paris in April 1993, the castle was dressed up as a cake at the time for the 1st birthday. It looks likes a lot has changed since then. We have been to WDW in Florida for a day in 2001 (the 3yo was there on a technicality but wasnt born). We are all looking forward to it and Ive got a few questions I will ask the forum over the next couple of weeks

Thanks for the advice Ive gotten from the board so far.

Stuart


----------



## Cyrano

Hi Stuart and welcome to DLP DIS board   

We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any thread or start a new one if you have questions yourself.

Someone will be along soon to update your holiday on to the calendar. Where are you staying ar DLP?


----------



## Bexx

Hello Stuart - welcome to the DIS!!


----------



## TK421

Hi, 
We went for the cheap and cheerful option of Santa Fe. We are flying with Easyjet from Newcastle to CDG

Stuart


----------



## Bexx

TK421 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> We went for the cheap and cheerful option of Santa Fe. We are flying with Easyjet from Newcastle to CDG
> 
> Stuart



Nothing wrong with that Stuart - the fact you're going is what really matters!!!


----------



## Cyrano

If you don't know much about the hotel, have a look at the Hotel FAQ as there is some excellent information about Santa Fe


----------



## Ware Bears

Hi Stuart and welcome 

I've added your holiday details to the list.  Bet you are starting to get excited!


----------



## Kolash

Hey everyone !! If you're coming in DLRP please come to visit me and all the sound Engineers team at Rock 'n roller Coaster in the Walt Disney Studios. We will be glad to see you and inform you for your holidays !

See you soon I hope

Jeremy


----------



## Cyrano

Will be sure to do so Jeremy, although because of the ages of my troops we have never rode RnR.


----------



## Bexx

Kolash said:
			
		

> Hey everyone !! If you're coming in DLRP please come to visit me and all the sound Engineers team at Rock 'n roller Coaster in the Walt Disney Studios. We will be glad to see you and inform you for your holidays !
> 
> See you soon I hope
> 
> Jeremy



I'd love to Jeremy - but as we're only visiting for one day, I don't think we will be going to the Studios.   

Hopefully next time!


----------



## Ware Bears

Jeremy, you wouldn't get me on Rock'n'Roller even if The Mouse himself sat next to me and held my hand! 

However, I will make a point of coming to say hello to you next summer!


----------



## Rosie

Hello Jeremy!

I shall be arriving at DLRP on Friday around 2.00pm all being well 

It will be me, DH, DS11 and DD9.  DD's favourite ride is Rock'n'Roller Coaster  

We will be staying until Monday afternoon and we would be delighted to come and visit you and introduce ourselves.  I think our plan for Friday includes Rock'n'Roller coaster - although plans can change!

This week seems to going in slow motion! 
Looking forward to being there soon.


----------



## Cyrano

Remember and say hi to Jeremy from the rest of the DIS board Rosie


----------



## BONITATIME

Kolash said:
			
		

> Hey everyone !! If you're coming in DLRP please come to visit me and all the sound Engineers team at Rock 'n roller Coaster in the Walt Disney Studios. We will be glad to see you and inform you for your holidays !
> 
> See you soon I hope
> 
> Jeremy



I love your web site     

Everyone should check it out


----------



## Leanne1977

We are going to DLP from 31st Jan to 4th Feb.

Thanks for adding me to the list.


----------



## Ware Bears

You're welcome, Leanne1977.    Which hotel are you staying at?


----------



## Tink78

Pls add me..

Holiday Inn - DLP - 25th-29th Aug 2006.

Thanks
Karen


----------



## Ware Bears

Karen, you're added!


----------



## glewis1123

We're going to Italy for 2 weeks and convinced dear sweet hubby to leave a few days early and stop over at DLP on our way.  We'll be at Disneyland Hotel June 17-19th


----------



## Cyrano

Great news I'm sure you'll have a wonderful time in both Italy and DLP


----------



## Ware Bears

glewis1123 said:
			
		

> convinced dear sweet hubby to leave a few days early and stop over at DLP on our way.


Great news!!!  I've added you to the list.


----------



## glewis1123

Thank You!!!!


----------



## kevankiki

Hi

Just joined this forum after my daughter suggested it would be a good way to find out the answers to any questions we may have. This forum attracted me because of the list of people going this year. We have been to Disneyland California as a family twice before (August 1998 and December 2000). This time it is just my 13 year old daughter and I going for a weekend trip on Eurostar (the 'lads' weren't interested   ), we know it won't be the same as DL California but we don't care, Paris is just so much nearer to us!

We booked up last August and feel we got a great deal as the price we would pay now would be a lot more. We arrive on 9th March and leave on the 12th March, are booked into Hotel Cheyenne and getting very excited!

Perhaps we could be added to the list?


----------



## Bexx

Hello Kevankiki - welcome to the DIS!!   



> This time it is just my 13 year old daughter and I going for a weekend trip on Eurostar (the 'lads' weren't interested )



You'll have a great time!!!!!   



> we know it won't be the same as DL California but we don't care, Paris is just so much nearer to us!



Actually I think you'll find it's very similar - it's tends to be people who expect to find a version of the much bigger WDW in Florida who find DLP a bit of a let down. 

I'm sure you will have a wonderful trip!


----------



## Cyrano

Hi kevankiki and welcome to DLP DIS board    We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any thread that you or your DD are interested in   
If you have a number of questions then just start a thread for each one and I'm sure lots' will join in with contributions


----------



## kevankiki

Wow, thanks Bexx and Cyrano for the warm welcome! Looks like I came to the right place to ask my questions.... I've already asked a question about breakfast (food is very important to us   ) - I'm sure there will be more questions to follow. 

WDW really doesn't appeal to me that much, it sounds HUGE and my children are not so young any more, in fact the 13 year old is my 'baby' and, while we are looking forward to our few days, I really couldn't cope with 2 weeks of it all   

DL California was pretty kewl though, it's the original of course, but it's just so far to travel from the UK (and all that jetlag to follow), even if we do tie it in with a visit to see my dad who lives near SF!

Must get round to sussing out how to add a signature here


----------



## Cyrano

kevankiki said:
			
		

> Must get round to sussing out how to add a signature here


Go to User CP at the top of the page, then edit signature on the left hand side.
If you need any help post up on the board. Any real technical help the techies on the Technical board can help. You can also post up on this board if you want to see how your new signature works. He is link to guidelines here


----------



## kevankiki

Thanks again Cyrano, I think I have successfully added one (see below), my daughter helped me a little though   

She is thinking of registering here herself I think, so look out


----------



## Bexx

Excellent!!!


----------



## cannp123165

Welcome to the Disboards kevankiki!!


----------



## Cyrano

Great avitar and signature   
A well as this board your daughter might also like to talk to other teens on the Teen board


----------



## Ware Bears

Hi kevankiki, welcome to the DIS 

 I've added your holiday dates to the list.


----------



## kevankiki

Thank you cannp123165 for the welcome   

And thanks Elaine for adding me to the list - maybe you could make that 'kevankiki & + Kimbee +' since + Kimbee + is my daughter who will be joining me on the trip?  

I will direct + Kimbee + towards the Teen area Cyrano... That should keep her out of our way (just kidding, she's a great kid really, and I am looking forward to our girlie weekend as much as she is!    )


----------



## Ware Bears

kevankiki said:
			
		

> And thanks Elaine for adding me to the list - maybe you could make that 'kevankiki & + Kimbee +' since + Kimbee + is my daughter who will be joining me on the trip?


 Amended!


----------



## kevankiki

Wheeeeeeeeeeeee many thanks Elaine


----------



## Emmo

I'm gonna be returning for my 4th visit to DLP and again staying at the Cheyenne 13-17 March '06.    This time my Husband and I are taking his in-laws!  This should be an interesting time although any Disney trip is fine with me!  
Kevankiki, I would recommend trying WDW once in your lifetime to decide if you like it or not, but I can't believe you wouldn't. I did DLP first then went to WDW but my husband did itthe other way round and he loves both places for different reasons! 

Could I be added to the list please?


----------



## Cyrano

Hi Emmo and welcome to the DLP DIS board    We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any thread   

If you have a number of questions it is probably best to start a new thread for each   

I'm sure your MIL and FIL will have a great time with 2 seasoned Disney campaigners


----------



## Emmo

Thanks Cyrano


----------



## Bexx

Welcome to the DIS Emmo!


----------



## kevankiki

Hi again Emmo,

I am sure I would love WDW, however there is nothing else there to attract me, whereas if I went back to DL California then I could tie it in with a visit to see my father, who lives near SF - it is that which makes it more attractive to me personally.

Maybe one day though, I haven't ruled it out completely YET!


----------



## Cyrano

Emmo updated the calendar for you


----------



## Ware Bears

Hi Emmo, welcome to the DIS.


----------



## Magamagò

Hi, Emmo, hi Kewankiki, I'll be to DLP in March like you!
I was looking for info about DLP and I've found this great board.


----------



## Cyrano

There is definitely a few of you around the same time. Possibly vacating rooms in Cheyenne for the next one to come along


----------



## kevankiki

Hi Magamago

Same here, I was looking for a place to ask questions and here I am!   

As Cyrano says, there are a few of us staying at the Cheyenne at the same time, just out of interest who is travelling with who? Anyone else travelling by Eurostar perhaps?

Here it will just be myself and + Kimbee + who is 13 now, but hey I don't think age matters when you get inside DL


----------



## Magamagò

kevankiki said:
			
		

> Hi Magamago
> 
> Same here, I was looking for a place to ask questions and here I am!
> 
> As Cyrano says, there are a few of us staying at the Cheyenne at the same time, just out of interest who is travelling with who? Anyone else travelling by Eurostar perhaps?
> 
> Here it will just be myself and + Kimbee + who is 13 now, but hey I don't think age matters when you get inside DL



Hi, kevankiki, we are travelling by plane, coming from Rome, so, I'm sorry, we won't be travel mates. 
I'll be at the Cheyenne from the 8th to the 12th of March, we are arriving early in the morning, because our plane will take off at 7 a.m. We have to wake up soooo early, about around 4:30 a.m. because the airport is not exactly near our home.
I'm thinking about sending my son to the bed already dressed (he's 3 years old) and leave without waking him up... I hope he'll sleep...  
Maybe we could have a little DIS meeting in the park... for a tea, or anything else.


----------



## kevankiki

Magamago, putting your son to bed dressed sounds like a good idea, whether he stays asleep or not, at least he won't need too much fussing over before you leave.  

Would be kewl to meet up, maybe others would like to join us since there appear to be a few?


----------



## Ware Bears

kevankiki said:
			
		

> Would be kewl to meet up, maybe others would like to join us since there appear to be a few?


Annette, Teresa, it might be worth you starting a new thread to suggest this?  I think more people might notice it then.


----------



## Dianetigger

I'm hoping (fingers crossed) to book tomorrow evening after work for July - I'll be back then!


----------



## Cyrano

Diane hopefully you'll be celebrating this weekend.

Great idea Elaine about meet up thread. Go for it guys


----------



## kevankiki

Good idea about a meet up thread Elaine, off to do so right now!


----------



## Dianetigger

Cyrano said:
			
		

> Diane hopefully you'll be celebrating this weekend.



I may be posting about when we are going tomorrow now! By the time I got home from work the travel agents was busy and didn't get to phone me back before they closed. So 9am tomorrow morning guess what I'll be doing!


----------



## Dianetigger

Now officially celebrating!  

Booked for 24th July - 29th July at the Sequoia Lodge, flying from Manchester 6:30am!


----------



## paulanddebbie

Booked a 3 night stay from Monday 30th Jan - Thurs 2 Feb Staying at the Disneyland Hotel (originally staying at the Newport Bay but Disney changed due to overbooking!!! Yipppeeee!!!!!   )


----------



## scottishlinz

we're going on 17th may 5nights for 4nights taking 5yr old son & 1 yr old daughter but i think im more excited  staying at cheyenne


----------



## Ware Bears

Updated 

I can sense a lot of excitement!!!


----------



## Venkman

Well guys, thanks to all your help and information about DLP I have now booked my trip! My girlfriend and I, are staying at Santa Fe for 4 nights from *June 11-15 2006*! Its gonna be great!


----------



## Cyrano

Great news, let the planning begin


----------



## Ware Bears

Brilliant news Venkman, you're added to the list!


----------



## PChef

We are going Tue 30 May to Sat 3 June, staying at Sequoia Lodge and travelling by Eurostar.


----------



## Cyrano

Added to list PChef


----------



## Quack

March 13 - 17 - DLH


----------



## Cyrano

Added to list Quack


----------



## ladyandtramp

I'm going to DLP arriving May 27 leaving May 29.  I arrive midafternoon on the 27th and have to leave early the 29th, so it will be one day!  But it is better than none!!
Still haven't made hotel reservations !!


----------



## Cyrano

Added to list Jan    Let us know when you sort out your hotel


----------



## rickhasco

Going June 7th-11th staying at Holiday Inn. Anyone arriving CDG around 6pm, PM me if you want to share a taxi !!!


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you to list, rickhasco, together with a link to your above post.


----------



## smilingmouse

Hi!  I'll be in DLP from March 9th-13, staying at the HI.  I will be at DLP on 3/10, and I would love to meet up with other Disers if anyone is interested


----------



## kevankiki

smilingmouse said:
			
		

> Hi!  I'll be in DLP from March 9th-13, staying at the HI.  I will be at DLP on 3/10, and I would love to meet up with other Disers if anyone is interested



Wheeeeeeeee the more the merrier     

No time or place is set yet, we are open to suggestions, and watch this space! Actually, I can imagine there might be more than one meet up as our arrival/departure days are all staggered


----------



## Cyrano

Added smilingmouse, including link to meet thread


----------



## ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

Yay! We'll be at the Holiday Inn from March 20th-March 24th!


----------



## Cyrano

Updated


----------



## janejakelibbyemma

we are going march 14th march 19th 2006, staying at the cheyenne.
in total there will be me, matt, (dh), jake, 5, libby 3.5, emma 22 months.
we can't wait its our 1st trip to dlp, but i can tell it won't be our last.
we are travelling from manchester 9am flight and going into cdg sometime around 11am, adn travelling back at 7pm, on the saturday, so making the full use of our days at dlp.


----------



## charlottek1980

Hi,

Charlottek1980 staying in sequoia lodge from 13th to 16 march, with DH and 3 kids. My sister & her friend are also coming too.

Charlotte.


----------



## Cyrano

Charlotte added to list


----------



## small

another one for list

21st - 25th May - New York (4 adults, 3yr old, 2yr old & 1 yr old).  Driving from Bournemouth via tunnel.


----------



## Cyrano

List updated


----------



## Minniespal

Can you add me to the list  

We will be staying in Disney's Hotel New York from 21st-25th September 2006


----------



## Cyrano

Florence list updated


----------



## Ware Bears

Nice to see you over here, Florence!


----------



## Minniespal

Ware Bears said:
			
		

> Nice to see you over here, Florence!



Thanx Elaine ~ nice to be here.  Think I will be here lots over the coming months


----------



## Minniespal

Cyrano said:
			
		

> Florence list updated



Thanx Reid


----------



## Bexx

Minniespal said:
			
		

> We will be staying in Disney's Hotel New York




Good choice Florence!!!


----------



## grannywishes

We will be there-even if it is only one day-May 29th.  DGM,DD and DGD. I certainly hope that means grandmother, daughter and granddaughter.


----------



## Cyrano

Updated grannywishes


----------



## Cyrano

Updated with Jodie's trip


----------



## bigmamaward

Hi - we're going on the 14th May, staying at the Movenpick


----------



## Cyrano

Updated


----------



## BONITATIME

I have date. We are going from the 2nd to the 8th of december 2006. Marriott has an offer 119 euros for their 2 bed villa. Please add me to the list


----------



## Ware Bears

Woo hoo Nikki, great news! Added you to the list.


----------



## Cyrano

Nikki I think a few of us will be interested in your take on the Marriot. Great deal by the way


----------



## BONITATIME

I still haven't written up last december's trip review but I will try to be quicker this year.


----------



## kitashus

We will be at DLP on May 25!  

We are staying at the Movenpick from 5/23 to 5/27.


----------



## Juls4

Hi, We will be visiting at Easter Friday 14th to Tuesday 18th  - Holiday Inn


----------



## Cyrano

Kitashus and Juls4, updated guys


----------



## Cyrano

Great to see your dates in here Matt


----------



## AKbabe

Hi!
We're going April 6-8, 2006. Only 37 more days!!!


----------



## Cyrano

Added to the list Jennifer. Where are you staying ?


----------



## AKbabe

Oops, sorry.   Staying at the Newport Bay Club!


----------



## BONITATIME

We are going the weeend starting the 26th of may.
I have no flights, no hotel we will probably stay in the Cheyenne but the pin trading event has been announced for that weekend.
Can you please add my trip on and as I know more i will keep you informed.


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you, Nikki.


----------



## Cyrano

Updated with hotel Jennifer


----------



## Anke

We will be staying at the Santa Fe Hotel from June 7-10 2006


----------



## Cyrano

Updated Anke


----------



## NIK

I can't remember if I've posted to this one!   I'm going November 9th 06 for 3 nights


----------



## Cyrano

You were on the list Nik    but without your dates.
Updated


----------



## MadAboutDory

October Half Term - Dewsbury Music School
xD


----------



## Cyrano

MadAboutDory said:
			
		

> October Half Term - Dewsbury Music School
> xD


What dates are you going for? Where are you staying ?


----------



## MadAboutDory

Cyrano said:
			
		

> What dates are you going for? Where are you staying ?



I would have to find the information booklet.
Give me a few days!


----------



## Cyrano

MadAboutDory said:
			
		

> I would have to find the information booklet.
> Give me a few days!


No problem, just post here and we'll update the list


----------



## BONITATIME

We will be staying in the Holiday Inn on the 26th of may for 3 nights


----------



## Cyrano

Updated Nikki


----------



## Cyrano

Magamagò details added


----------



## Ghost

25th March... a 1 day visit (celebrating my B'day - 20 March)


----------



## Cyrano

Ghost added to list


----------



## xx_1kathryn1_xx

hi i am going on april 2nd 2006!


----------



## Cyrano

Hi xx_1kathryn1_xx and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then start a new thread for each one


----------



## brimel2527

We're coming over June 24 - July1, staying at the Sequoia Lodge.

Steve


----------



## Cyrano

Added to list


----------



## Magix

Guess I should add myself to this list!  I'm a DLRP first-timer, coming from the US and adding a weekend onto the end of my vacation tour package to take a look at DLRP.  Staying May 26-28 at Santa Fe.  

First time at DLRP and first time off the North American continent.  How exciting!!!!


----------



## poopie

I am taking my daughter on her senior school trip to London/Paris and we are adding on 3 days DLP at the end. The "official" class trip is over on Easter day so we are staying in Paris on our own and going to the Moulin Rouge for dinner and a show that night then heading out to DLP to meet a friend from the UK and another one from the Netherlands for 3 days at Sequoia Lodge. I can't think of a better way to end a trip. We booked using DVC 150 points for the room and park passes. I don't know if that was the most econimical way to go but I had more points than cash at the time. So we will be there Mon, Tue, Wed which we are hoping are quiet times in the parks compared to the weekend.


----------



## Cyrano

Added to list poopie and welcome to the DLP DIS board 

You have the best of both a trip to Paris and DLP


----------



## luke

Hi everyone, new here, looks like a nice site

Anywho i shall be making my 8th Sojourn to Disneyland Paris on the 10th April!!

Cant wait


----------



## Cyrano

Hi luke and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions just start a new thread for each   

Added you to the list    Where are you staying and for how long


----------



## luke

Thank you very much, looks a nice board. 
I am stayin for 4 nights, which means 3 days in the park (as we spend a day travelling there and a day travelling back on coach (me and my girlfriend dont really like flying!).

We are staying in the Cheyenne too (3rd time in there, also stayed in Santa Fe once, Newport Bay twice and Sequoia Lodge twice).

Cant wait


----------



## Ware Bears

Hi poopie   and luke!  

luke, amended the list to show where you're staying.    10th April will soon be here!


----------



## luke

what a nice site!!
Yeah soon be there, just over 2 weeks now!!
Am gonna add one of those ticker things soon


----------



## kevankiki

luke said:
			
		

> Thank you very much, looks a nice board.
> I am stayin for 4 nights, which means 3 days in the park (as we spend a day travelling there and a day travelling back on coach (me and my girlfriend dont really like flying!).



Travelling by coach would be my idea of a nightmare   

Have you considered the Eurostar?


----------



## luke

kevankiki said:
			
		

> Travelling by coach would be my idea of a nightmare
> 
> Have you considered the Eurostar?



Eurostar is too far away really for us northerners i feel, we did look into it as a last resort, but its about £200 more expensive for what is essentially the same 4 night stay.

We actually really like the coach tho, kind of a calm before the storm, and we have enough mp3 players, portable dvd players and PSPs to keep us going.
Think we really like the excitement building up on the coach too, the families with little kids getting all excited all the way and that.

I can see how it would be a nightmare to some people, but we've flown there a few times and find that even more of a nightmare, so chaotic and disorganised (especially with the Official Walt DIsney Travel Company, we were shocked by that, which ended in us being told our flight home was full and us being bumped back a flight!!)

I'll take some pics of the lovely coach journey to share with you all


----------



## kevankiki

Fair enough, was just a suggestion


----------



## luke

i wasnt having a go, just explaining our (warped ) logic.


----------



## kevankiki

It's okay, I never took it that way, honest!   

Love the ticker BTW!


----------



## luke

kevankiki said:
			
		

> Love the ticker BTW!



 I wanted to try and get a Cowboy type one to fit in with the Cheyenne theme, but i guess the next best thing is a gingerbread man


----------



## kevankiki

He's cute, nearly as cute as Chicken Little, but not quite


----------



## Tosty

After a couple of false starts and a bit of confusion regarding Annual Passports, we shall be going for a second time to DLP!  Yippee.  Just over 4 months to go   

Staying at Sequoia Lodge 7-11 August.  Lakeside rooms!  Unfortunately, living in Guernsey, and taking the sea cat to St Malo with car, we won't get to DLP until about 9pm on 7th.  Then we leave about midday on 11th.  At least I am a bit wiser this year and will buy AP's so I don't have to spend extra on tickets for the first day, which we can't use!  Yes the park is open until 11pm, but the kids won't be!  I have some Q's regarding AP's, so will post a new thread.

Thanks.


----------



## Ware Bears

Added to list Tosty.


----------



## luke

All holiday documents came thru today, very quick and nice!!
Really starting to get excited now!!


----------



## penny04

We're going to book our trip this evening. We're hoping to go November5th-8th staying at the Newport Bay Club. I think we'll be travelling by Eurostar!!


----------



## Gwen

myself, DH and DS go 6 weeks today (not that I am counting or anything).  We are staying from 9-13 May at NPB and I can't wait.


----------



## Ware Bears

Added to list


----------



## Cyrano

Added littlelizzie to list


----------



## Torchy

Just got confirmation email from Disney - we are booked for 23 October (Halloween _again_) for 4n/5d in the Cheyenne, flying from Newcastle. Cant wait   erm erm erm I mean Rachel cant wait, shes only 11, I on the other hand am being _totally_ grown-up and mature about it.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Cyrano

Torchy added to list. I'd be with Rachael on this one, as I'm sure you are


----------



## mickey'sgirl

We are going 11th September till 14th september staying at the Cheyenne.

This will be our 4th time, 2nd time without the kids.  Just 4 big kids having the time of our lives.  

We have booked it all separate and are flying from Exeter cant wait.
We try and go to DLP every other year and then every other year to Florida.


----------



## Cyrano

mickey'sgirl said:
			
		

> We are going 11th September till 14th september staying at the Cheyenne.


Added to list. Let the planning begin :


----------



## disneyangel

To make most of our annual passes we've booked flights for 04-06th Jan 2007. We'll book accomodation late in the year


----------



## Cyrano

disneyangel said:
			
		

> To make most of our annual passes we've booked flights for 04-06th Jan 2007. We'll book accomodation late in the year


Added to list


----------



## Ware Bears

disneyangel said:
			
		

> To make most of our annual passes we've booked flights for 04-06th Jan 2007. We'll book accomodation late in the year


Woo hoo!!!  Another countdown Angela!


----------



## babymaddie

Hi im a newbie on this forum so hoping that i'm keeping to all the rules and that i'm posting in the right place. me, hubby, our 3 year old and nana and gang-gang are going to the newport bay on 23rd april 2006 for 2 nights and 3 days. we are celebrating my daughter's fourth birthday whilst we are there and have booked cafe mickey and a birthday cake for her too.  we are all very excited even hubby is now it is getting close. i have no idea what to expect and on what scale the whole disney park is.  im dying for her to see the princesses as they are by far her favourite along with mickey and minnie.  im going to keep coming on this forum now and have a look at all your advice and hints for our stay.


----------



## disneyangel

Welcome BabyMaddie

You and DD will LOVE DLRP . 
We're going in October for our second visit with DD (also 3) for her fourth birthday. I'd love to hear how you get on.  with the birthday cake etc.

Any Q's just post a thread I'm sure one of us will be able to help


----------



## Cyrano

Hi babymaddie and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet, posting guidlines can be found here and details regarding help on signatures here


----------



## jillrobinson

Hi babymaddie, glad you found the boards.  
I'm sure you're all going to have a wonderful time and your DD will have a very special birthday.   

Any questions at all don't be afraid to ask, someone will be able to help out.  

Jill.


----------



## Ware Bears

Hi babymaddie welcome to the DIS.


----------



## Cosby

Hi,
we are going 15th May to 18th.Staying in the Cheyenne.
Will be our 3rd time in DLP and first time staying "inside the world"!
Hope it´s worth the money.

Cosby


----------



## Ware Bears

Cosby said:
			
		

> Hi,
> we are going 15th May to 18th.Staying in the Cheyenne.


  Added to list  


> Will be our 3rd time in DLP and first time staying "inside the world"!
> Hope it´s worth the money.


I'm sure it will be, the Cheyenne looks great fun!


----------



## Marvellous Marce

Hi - ten of us bouncing off to DLP soon: April 18th > 21st - staying at the Holiday Inn


----------



## Ware Bears

Hi Marvellous Marce welcome to the DIS!  

I've added you to the list.    Is this your first trip to DLP?


----------



## thesnowwhite

I am new to the board as well...but thought I would post...
I will be gracing Disneyland Paris with my presence sometime between August 13 and August 17th.  I have 4 full days in Paris with one of them being spent in Disney.  My life goal is to go to all of the Disney Parks, and this was going to be my last one...but then Disney opened one in Hong Kong...sheesh.  Guess I need to start planning my Hong Kong vacation!
I am very excited though and it will be neat to see how DRP compares to the others.  One of my favorite parts of DL Tokyo was going on the haunted Mansion ride and it all being in Japanese...I was laughing so hard and the Japanese people thought I was insane!
So all of you who have season passes and want to give some tips, they are much appreciated (or tips of things to see in Paris as well!!)
Thanks
Shari


----------



## Cyrano

Hi Shari and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet, posting guidlines can be found here and details regarding help on signatures here

Added your dates to the calendar


----------



## Ware Bears

Hi shari, welcome to the DIS!


----------



## dizneeat

Hi!
I am new here, but thought that's a great idea!

We will be visiting DLRP again from May 25th, to the 28th!
Can't wait to go.
We will be staying at the Kyriad Hotel.

Karin


----------



## Cyrano

Hi Karin and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet, posting guidlines can be found here and details regarding help on signatures here

Added to calendar


----------



## Ware Bears

Hi Karin, welcome to the DIS!


----------



## Minnie Much

we are hoping to goto dlrp next this christmas  !   have recently had a baby sister born so it will be great for her 1st cristmas to be in dlrp!!!!!!!  
Minnie Much


----------



## luke7059

me and my friend are going from June 25th- June 29th this year! can't wait!
it's our 2nd trip together and we love it there!


----------



## Cyrano

Added to list luke7059


----------



## Ware Bears

Minnie Much said:
			
		

> have recently had a baby sister born so it will be great for her 1st cristmas to be in dlrp!!!!!!!


It most certainly will!!!


----------



## babymaddie

one week tomorrow for us till we go, im so excited now. my little girl is asking every day, 'is it today we go?'


----------



## Cyrano

babymaddie said:
			
		

> one week tomorrow for us till we go, im so excited now. my little girl is asking every day, 'is it today we go?'


I'd be excited too. Most probably I'd start a SDD (single digit dance) thread


----------



## stephan

I might be going in november 1st - 10th cos my auntie and uncle know these people who do disney tips  its sooo cool were going in seqoia lodge
we stay there all the time even when we dont go wiv my auntie and uncle


----------



## Ware Bears

Fingers crossed then that you get to go!!!    Do you want me to add those dates to the list? or are you a bit superstitious like me LOL and don't want it done until it's definite?


----------



## stephan

i shall wait till its for definate mate


----------



## wideeyes

I am going on the 3rd of July for 3 nights at the DLH


----------



## Cyrano

wideeyes said:
			
		

> I am going on the 3rd of July for 3 nights at the DLH


Lucky thing, added to list


----------



## Ruthie25

Staying at the Movenpick Dream Castle hotel


----------



## Cyrano

Ruthie25 said:
			
		

> Staying at the Movenpick Dream Castle hotel


Added to list


----------



## tracydcp

Please could you add me to the list! We're going on 4th-8th Oct 2006 and staying at Hotel Cheyenne.  Thanks!

Tracy
xx


----------



## Cyrano

tracydcp said:
			
		

> Please could you add me to the list! We're going on 4th-8th Oct 2006 and staying at Hotel Cheyenne.  Thanks!
> 
> Tracy
> xx


Added


----------



## sjaakie

23 -24-25-26 Decemcer. Disney hotel Castle club.

And counting every day.


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you to list  
You are going to have such a magical Christmas!


----------



## sjaakie

Ware Bears said:
			
		

> Added you to list
> You are going to have such a magical Christmas!




Thank you.


(Of topic) See that you are an Elvis fan. Was this month at his grave.


----------



## Ware Bears

Must have been very moving.


----------



## wideeyes

sjaakie said:
			
		

> 23 -24-25-26 Decemcer. Disney hotel Castle club.
> 
> And counting every day.



how fantastic! Christmas at the  Disneyland hotel Castle club.. I can only imagine how excited you are and what a magical time you will have.


----------



## tinkerbell36

Hello! I'm new here and this all seems a bit confusing but fabulous!!

My mum and I are going on the 17th May-21st May at the Hotel Santa Fe...I can't wait and I guarantee my first trip report!!


----------



## Cyrano

Hi tinkerbell36 and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet, posting guidlines can be found here and details regarding help on signatures here

Updated your dates onto the board


----------



## stargatebarbie

hi there everyone im new here, been to DLP 4 times and im heading for number 5  on the 25th/26th of july see you all there yiphee!!!!!


----------



## Ware Bears

Hi stargatebarbie, welcome to the DIS!  

I've added your dates to the list.    Have you decided where you are staying yet?


----------



## Cyrano

Hi stargatebarbie and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet, posting guidlines can be found here and details regarding help on signatures here


----------



## stargatebarbie

thanks for the welcome Im going by national coaches and staying at the kyriad hotel ,got two 9 yr olds with me ,but im by far the biggist kid ha ha


----------



## Cyrano

stargatebarbie said:
			
		

> thanks for the welcome Im going by national coaches and staying at the kyriad hotel ,got two 9 yr olds with me ,but im by far the biggist kid ha ha


Added your hotel    Nothing wrong with being as excited as the kids


----------



## sarahc

Hi!  We're going from 19th to 23rd September, staying at Marriott's Village d'ile-de-France.  Can't wait and nor can my DD Hannah - think my DH can though!!!  Bless him!


----------



## Ware Bears

Hi Sarah and welcome to the DIS!  

 Added you to list


----------



## princess jackson

please add us, we are going Aug 29 til Sept 2 staying at Sequoia Lodge.


----------



## Ware Bears

Added to list


----------



## thesnowwhite

I am coming to DLRP August 16th or 17th...so if there is anyone who wants to hang out for a day, let me know.  It looks like I will be travelling alone, so it would be nice to have someone to hang out with   
This is my first trip here so I am sooooo excited!
Ciao!
Shari


----------



## Ware Bears

Bet you are getting really excited Shari!


----------



## ashmo

We are hoping to go the 17th of July to the 23rd of July hoping that the hotel accepts us.


----------



## PATMAGIC

Well I'm going again this will be my 10th visit on the 29th - 30th June 2006 at Santa Fe again can't wait to hopefully go when it's quiet.


----------



## Ware Bears

ashmo, Pat, you are added to list


----------



## ppiew

We are going to DLP August 18 & 19th after our Adventures by Disney tour!!  Grandma (68), daughter (42), granddaughter (9).  Been there once b4 and loved it - time to share the experience with the nine year old!!


----------



## pigby

We go this Tuesday (30th May) and return on Saturday 3rd June. 'We' are myself, DH and DD (11)


----------



## Ware Bears

Both added to list  

ppiew - sounds very exciting.  What hotel are you staying at and are you visiting anywhere else on your travels?  

pigby - What a great day to go - on my birthday!    Have a   for me please!


----------



## Donnababe

We   WDW, but today we booked our first ever DLP trip!!!

We are staying at the Sequoia Lodge for three nights from August 18th.  We are super excited as we've never stayed at a Disney hotel before.

"We" are the Glynn Family btw, DH Robin, me, DS Craig, aged nine and DD Sally aged four.

 

Please add us.  Cheers!


----------



## ppiew

To WARE BEARS:  we are at DLP Disneyland Hotel August 18 & 19th.  We will just be finishing an Adventures by Disney Tour of London and Paris that will have lasted one week - so we are definitely getting our share of the mouse!  Can hardly wait!


----------



## Ware Bears

Added details to list!  

Donnababe, I'm sure you will have a wonderful time!  


ppiew, sounds fabulous!


----------



## BONITATIME

We are going from the 20th to the 26th of august. If anyone wants to meet up please PM me


----------



## Chemsis99

HI

We are off to DLP 17th September, cant wait to get another Disney fix.  Hope we wont be to disapointed as previously been to WDW.
Staying at Sequoia Lodge for 4 nights and 4 nights off site travelling round


----------



## Ware Bears

List updated  

Chemsis99, welcome to the DIS!  
If you read through the threads on this board you will see it is best not to compare DLP with WDW but to enjoy it for its own merits.  I am sure you will have a wonderful time!


----------



## poohmadmum

I'm so excited - booked Christmas at DLRP this morning staying at Disneyland Hotel, Castle Club.  23rd December - 27th December.  Me, DH & DD12 (and they don't know yet!)  Just can't wait.  Now I have to wait until I can book my flights.


----------



## Cyrano

Hi Chemsis99 and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet, posting guidelines can be found here and details regarding help on signatures here

You have picked a great hotel and I'm sure you will have a great time


----------



## Ware Bears

poohmadmum, you are going to have such a fantastic time!  Christmas at DLRP is so fantastic and staying Castle Club too - extra magical!!!


----------



## Ware Bears

poohmadmum, I am having PC problems and can't add you to the list at the moment but will do as soon as poss.

BTW, how long are you going to keep the surprise?  I would be bursting to tell them!LOL


----------



## sjaakie

poohmadmum said:
			
		

> I'm so excited - booked Christmas at DLRP this morning staying at Disneyland Hotel, Castle Club.  23rd December - 27th December.  Me, DH & DD12 (and they don't know yet!)  Just can't wait.  Now I have to wait until I can book my flights.



wunderfull hope to see you there


----------



## poohmadmum

Ware Bears - hope you sort your problems out soon.  Not sure when I'll tell DH and DD - depends how long I can keep the secret.  Both know we may go away at Christmas but not where although they would probably both guess.
Sjakkie - it would be lovely to see you there


----------



## Ware Bears

I've added you to list now.


----------



## diamond57

Now booked, going to Explorers on 26-29 August and can't wait - it will be roughly 18 months since our last visit.  This time getting annual tickets, so need to book to go again later on in year, to get our money's worth!!!


----------



## Ware Bears

diamond57 said:
			
		

> so need to book to go again later on in year, to get our money's worth!!!


Woo hoo!!!  Can never have too many Disney trips!  

Added you to list.


----------



## Young Pooh

DH, DD and myself will be at the Sequoia Lodge from 27th to 31st August.


----------



## isma

As a present for graduation from university this summer my parents gave me  the DLP trip from July 19th to 21st at the Santa Fe   I will be going with 2 friends who also graduated with me and one will take her boyfriend. Hope it won`t be too busy. Can`t wait!!!


----------



## Ware Bears

isma said:
			
		

> As a present for graduation from university this summer my parents gave me  the DLP trip


How wonderful!  


 List updated


----------



## stargatebarbie

just been into town today to pay my balance 5weeks and counting


----------



## fatratstew

Hey, Im taking a trip to DLP with my GF from 15th to 19th of July. We are staying at Newport Bay Club - I can't wait! I wouldn't be surprised if it will be the best week of my life!


----------



## Ware Bears

fatratstew said:
			
		

> I wouldn't be surprised if it will be the best week of my life!


      

Added you to list.  

stargatebarbie, not long now!


----------



## Rachel25

Going on the 5th December for 1 night at Hotel Cheyenne.

Celebrating our 10th wedding anniversary.

Taking our two daughters Georgia and Louisa

This will be our first visit to DLP !


----------



## Ware Bears

Hi Rachel25, welcome to the DIS!  

I've added you to our list.  You will have a great time, the Christmas season is wonderful at DLP!


----------



## higgy66

Hi everyone

Just found this website

Myself, hubby and 2 daughters who will be 4 & 3 are going Dec 10th for 5 nights.

We've booked in the Sequoia Lodge but looking at up grading to New York as I've just found out the pool will be closed.

First trip to DLP and first experience of Disney with kids - can't wait!


----------



## Ware Bears

Hi higgy66  and welcome to the DIS!  

 Added you to list under Sequoia Lodge, let us know if you decide to change  

Less than six months to your trip!


----------



## diamond57

We have booked to go with my parents and daughter to Holiday Inn for the New Year, 30th December to 2nd January.  Booking separately Eurostar first class and accommodation, including Kids Suite for less than three of us second class the cheapest we could find as a package.  Have to still convince my sister to come, to make a complete family trip, but I am really looking forward to - we know it will be busy, but it is the first time my husband would have been so I hope he will enjoy it.


----------



## Ware Bears

Added to list  

Sounds like you have got a fantastic bargain there!


----------



## wideeyes

hi, we are going again next year 19th march 07 to 24th March, staying at Disneyland hotel Castle Club.


----------



## Cyrano

higgy66 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone
> 
> Just found this website


Hi higgy66 and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet, posting guidelines can be found here and details regarding help on signatures here


----------



## Ware Bears

wideeyes said:
			
		

> hi, we are going again next year 19th march 07 to 24th March, staying at Disneyland hotel Castle Club.


  Woo hoo!!!  Added to list!


----------



## happyj

We are going 23 July 2 night


----------



## babystern

Hi everyone!

I´m new to DIS and we´re waiting for our trip to DLP in July: 9-12 at the Mövenpick Dream Castle !


Greetings from Germany
Natalie


----------



## Bexx

Added you both to the list   

Welcome to the DIS babystern


----------



## Ware Bears

Nice to see you over on this board Janet!  


Welcome to the DIS Natalie!


----------



## towledj

Myself, DW & DS will be staying at the Newport Bay 13th - 17th July
just in time for the Bastille Fireworks and Wishes. We are so Excited.


----------



## stargatebarbie

happyj said:
			
		

> We are going 23 July 2 night


 hi there just wanted to say will see you there we are going on 24th july for 2days,might get to say hello,a  couple of other folk on this board are there as well ,might get a mini meet ha ha


----------



## Ware Bears

towledj said:
			
		

> Myself, DW & DS will be staying at the Newport Bay 13th - 17th July
> just in time for the Bastille Fireworks and Wishes. We are so Excited.



 List updated  

How wonderful to see the Bastille fireworks!


----------



## higgy66

Hi

Just thought i'd let you know that we've upgraded to the Hotel New york for our break in December

Hope we've done the right thing????


----------



## disneyangel

Hi Folks

Can you update my January visit to include Marriot as accomodation.

Thanks


----------



## beltane

Thanks for the advice posted on getting from CDG to the resort. Booked for the 20th of Nov for 3 nights sequoia lodge. Really looking forward to this as I have never flown and my daughter who is only 3 thinks that disney land is too amazing to be real! 

Any further advice on how to make the most of this trip would be much appreciated.

Many thanks again.

Beltane


----------



## Ware Bears

higgy66 - I'm sure you won't regret it!  

Angela - updated.   

beltane - you are going to have such a magical time!   Anything you want to ask just start up a new thread and we will do our best to answer you!


----------



## rachelpixiedust

Me, mum (dianetigger on here!) and my brother and sister are all off for a week in Disneyland on the 24th July -- 3 weeks to go! 
We're all sooooooooo excited, I think this will be our fourth trip there. We've stayed somewhere new each time, and this time we're staying at the Sequoia Lodge, which looking gorgeous.


----------



## disneyangel

Hi All

Could you change my October hotel from Explorers to Marriot. I managed to get a very good deal .  

 Tonsilitus has it's good points . I've been at the PC nearly all day !


----------



## Ware Bears

List updated.  

Rachel, bet you are getting excited!  

Angela, well done on getting an even better deal!   Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## woody73

disneyangel said:
			
		

> . . . Could you change my October hotel from Explorers to Marriot. I managed to get a very good deal . . .



disneyangel, we have stayed at the Marriott.  What deal did you get?

Woody


----------



## disneyangel

woody73 said:
			
		

> disneyangel, we have stayed at the Marriott.  What deal did you get?
> 
> Woody



99 per night . The Explorers was costing us 77 so I figured for an extra 100 or so for 4 days I'd rather have more space.


----------



## xox_Violet_xox

My lot will be jumping around between the 27th July- 1st August at Hotel New York.
of course with a day before and after for travelling


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you to list Helen


----------



## zuko

My wife and I, our three young children and granny and grandad are lapping up Disney Paris from June 12 to 16, staying at Santa Fe.....cant wait!!!


----------



## Ware Bears

Added to list! 

ETA I gather you mean *July* 12th - 16th?!


----------



## zuko

Doh!! Told you I was over excited!!!


----------



## andy6326

We're going back for Christmas. 23rd December for 5 nights DLH (sadly Castle Club fully booked).


----------



## Ware Bears

Added to list


----------



## lizbro

can you finally add me?!at last i have it booked!!12-16th march 07 DLH not family room but 2 rooms now!!


----------



## Ware Bears

I have had great pleasure in finally being able to add you to the list!


----------



## Cyrano

Ware Bears said:
			
		

> I have had great pleasure in finally being able to add you to the list!


  agreed


----------



## Annie21

Could you add me to the list please, we have just booked for 22nd to 26th December at the Marriott Village  

Thanks,
Ann


----------



## Ware Bears

Added!


----------



## littlelizzie

Just booked our second trip !!!!!

The Holiday Inn again, for two nights arriving Saturday 21st October till Monday 23rd of October.(costing 171 euros, £117)


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you Liz.


----------



## xox_Violet_xox

Hey Elaine  
Just wondering if you could add Tinkerbellgal (sister) and jmichael1 (dad) to the same dates as I am?
Much appreciated


----------



## Ware Bears

Done!  

Love your new avator!


----------



## tinkerbell36

Just booked for 24th August at Santa Fe for 4 nights  yey!!


----------



## Ware Bears

You're added!


----------



## stonfiesta

We are all off to DP for 4 nights on 12th to the 15th December and we are staying in the cheyenne


----------



## Ware Bears

Added to list!


----------



## JulieH

We're going back again in October. From the 15th-19th, first night at the Holiday Inn, and then 3 at Santa Fe. Julie, Tommy and Rory.


----------



## Ware Bears

Great news!  Added you to list.


----------



## Judy from Boise

My DH and I just decided to go for the first time to DLP for our 20th wedding anniversary. May2008. I have lots of time to hang out and plan!


----------



## Cyrano

Judy from Boise said:
			
		

> My DH and I just decided to go for the first time to DLP for our 20th wedding anniversary. May2008. I have lots of time to hang out and plan!


Great news Judy with lots of time to plan


----------



## Chris_k

Me and my girlfriend are going to DLP 1-3 september. It'll be my third time there. Haven't been there since 2000, so I'm really looking forward to it.

By the way, did Space Mountain always have the title "Mission 2"?
Maybe this is not the right place to ask about this, but it would be silly to start a new thread about it.


----------



## Bexx

Added you to the list Chris



			
				Chris_k said:
			
		

> By the way, did Space Mountain always have the title "Mission 2"?
> Maybe this is not the right place to ask about this, but it would be silly to start a new thread about it.



No - Space Mountain closed in Jan 2005 and re-opened as Space Mountain: Mission 2 the following April.

And feel free to start a new thread about *anything* DLP related.


----------



## Chris_k

Bexx said:
			
		

> Added you to the list Chris
> 
> No - Space Mountain closed in Jan 2005 and re-opened as Space Mountain: Mission 2 the following April.
> 
> And feel free to start a new thread about *anything* DLP related.



Hehe, thanks for the info. I really loved Space Mountain before the re-opening, so I hope they didn't mess it up completely with the new "stuff". How is the ride, compared to the old one?


----------



## Bexx

I haven't ridden either many times, so I couldn't really tell you the differences, apart from the music!!!  Here is a bit of information *and the music*  for the old version and the new version.


----------



## Chris_k

Bexx said:
			
		

> I haven't ridden either many times, so I couldn't really tell you the differences, apart from the music!!!  Here is a bit of information *and the music*  for the old version and the new version.



Thank you!


----------



## tinkerbell of winter

I will be at DLP for one day on August 18th! I can't wait to get my fix!


----------



## Groovee

16th October to the 19th in Disneyland hotel as we've been upgraded free of charge


----------



## nskjerven

ok, really I'm the only crazy one....we will be hopping in 8/16 & 8/17 for a few nights at the Dland Hotel Paris.  We leave tomorrow for a week in London (family) wedding then Chunnel it to Paris.  Can't believe this year...started out with our 1st Christmas Disney Cruise and WDW trip after many years of AP at The Disneyland Original.

Hope we see some DIS green in Paris!!!!

Bonjour,

Nanette


----------



## Ware Bears

tinkerbell of winter said:
			
		

> I will be at DLP for one day on August 18th! I can't wait to get my fix!


  Added you to list!   Have a great time!


----------



## Ware Bears

Groovee said:
			
		

> we've been upgraded free of charge


 You lucky things!  
 Added you to list!


----------



## Ware Bears

Added to list 


			
				nskjerven said:
			
		

> Hope we see some DIS green in Paris!!!!
> 
> Bonjour,
> 
> Nanette


Well, I will have some lime green ribbon on my bag Nanette, so say bonjour to me if you see it!  

Have a great time!


----------



## Minnie Much

Dad & Jude have just booked for us to go on the 21st of August    it will be my baby sister's (Amber) first time.  
Minnie Much


----------



## disneyangel

Hope you have a great time showing her the sights Rhianna


----------



## Minnie Much

Tinkerbell! were going at the same time in the same place as you!!!!! Sorry if amber gives you a wake up call at 6:30 in the morning!!!!!!!!!! HEHE!!!!!!!!
Minnie Much


----------



## Ware Bears

Rhianna, that's wonderful news!   Added you to list.


----------



## Minnie Much

Thanks elaine!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nubbedy

Hi, can you add me to the list when you get a chance? I am going January 3 - 6th, staying at Hotel New York, with DS and DM.   

Sara.


----------



## Bexx

Sorry for the delay Sara - you've been added now!


----------



## Nubbedy

No problem, thanks Becky.

Sara.


----------



## pixiepower04

Hi,

My dates are:


11th - 16th March 2007


----------



## Bexx

I've added your dates to the list Paula-Jane.    Where are you staying?


----------



## kiradylan

We (me, hubby and 6yr old daughter) are will be there from the 14th - 17th Sep 06. (3 total disney virgins!!). We're  staying at the holiday inn.


----------



## Bexx

You're on the list kiradylan   I don't think I've said Hello yet!!  Welcome to the DIS!!


----------



## cstokell

My DD, DH and I will there 3 -6th December 2006 staying at the DLH.


----------



## Cyrano

cstokell said:
			
		

> My DD, DH and I will there 3 -6th December 2006 staying at the DLH.


Added to list


----------



## smileyk8

I'm taking mum to stay in Hotel New York 28th November- 1st December   That's the magic of having a job


----------



## Bexx

What a lovely thing to do smileyk8.    You're added to the list now


----------



## 6.2.6

We (me, my wife and our 15 months old daughter) will stay at Holiday Inn on Sep 25th, and we will be back in Dec, from 6th to 12th, on NY Hotel.

September will be my second time, my wife's third time, and my little princess first time


----------



## mickey66

Hi
We are going form 14th January to 19th January 2007
There will be a party of 8 of us. Myself, husband and two kids(11 and 8 who would you believe share a birthday!!) and my mum, sister, niece and great niece.
It will be even more special then usual because they have never been before, whereas we have been twice to DLP.
It also seems a bit bizarre to think in one room there will be four generations(mum,daughter,grandaughter and great grandaughter)   Staying at Sequoia Lodge


----------



## Ware Bears

mickey66 said:
			
		

> Hi
> We are going form 14th January to 19th January 2007
> There will be a party of 8 of us. Myself, husband and two kids(11 and 8 who would you believe share a birthday!!) and my mum, sister, niece and great niece.
> It will be even more special then usual because they have never been before, whereas we have been twice to DLP.
> It also seems a bit bizarre to think in one room there will be four generations(mum,daughter,grandaughter and great grandaughter)   Staying at Sequoia Lodge


  Added you to list.  

Wow, what a great trip you will have!


----------



## Ware Bears

6.2.6 said:
			
		

> We (me, my wife and our 15 months old daughter) will stay at Holiday Inn on Sep 25th, and we will be back in Dec, from 6th to 12th, on NY Hotel.
> 
> September will be my second time, my wife's third time, and my little princess first time


Wow Antonio, two trips booked! Wonderful!!!  

 Added to list


----------



## Cyrano

6.2.6 said:
			
		

> We (me, my wife and our 15 months old daughter) will stay at Holiday Inn on Sep 25th, and we will be back in Dec, from 6th to 12th, on NY Hotel.
> 
> September will be my second time, my wife's third time, and my little princess first time


Great news


----------



## Kara&Dave

Firtst time to DLRP, done WDW a few times though. Myself, hubby and our 3 kids - 10, 7 and our little girl who'll just turn 4 before we go there!

I think we're as excited as the kids are!


----------



## Cyrano

Kara&Dave said:
			
		

> Firtst time to DLRP, done WDW a few times though. Myself, hubby and our 3 kids - 10, 7 and our little girl who'll just turn 4 before we go there!
> 
> I think we're as excited as the kids are!


Great news. where are you staying


----------



## Kara&Dave

MyTravel Explorers. There are 5 of us and we wanted to be in the same room so this seemed a good option. Most reviews seem OK, so hopefully it'll be fine! Driving from Glasgow, that way the kids are occupied with the trip, they get to see some of France and we can bring back loads of wine on the return!


----------



## Karena

Kara&Dave said:
			
		

> MyTravel Explorers. There are 5 of us and we wanted to be in the same room so this seemed a good option. Most reviews seem OK, so hopefully it'll be fine! Driving from Glasgow, that way the kids are occupied with the trip, they get to see some of France and we can bring back loads of wine on the return!



We too will be staying at My Travel Explorers between the 17th and 20th November - our first time at DLP (or WDW) by ourselves - normally go with family - this time just me, dh and ds (age 4) - still very excited though - can't wait to see all the Christmassy stuff!!


----------



## Cyrano

Kara&Dave said:
			
		

> MyTravel Explorers. There are 5 of us and we wanted to be in the same room so this seemed a good option. Most reviews seem OK, so hopefully it'll be fine! Driving from Glasgow, that way the kids are occupied with the trip, they get to see some of France and we can bring back loads of wine on the return!


Explorer has had good reviews. See trip report here
Are you getting the crossing at Rosyth or Dover ?


----------



## Ware Bears

List updated  

Kara&Dave, we've stayed at Explorers three times now and we're perfectly happy with it. Our rooms have always been clean and comfortable.   Can't speak for the evening meals as we always eat either at the parks or in the Village but the breakfast is fine.


----------



## snowbrow

Hi There Me & My Sister are going to Dlp on December 15th til 18th
We will be staying at the Holiday Inn!!

This will be our 2nd trip to dlp and our 2nd time staying at the Holiday Inn!


----------



## Bexx

Welcome to the DIS snowbrow!!   You're now on the list


----------



## Cyrano

Hi snowbrow and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet, posting guidelines can be found here and details regarding help on signatures here


----------



## snowbrow

Thanks Guys Yes i Will def have a look around the board and prob ask some questions too thanks for being so friendly!


----------



## luvtinkerbell

Miffy2003 said:
			
		

> Bonjour Everyone!
> 
> Renate has had a great idea of doing a thread so we can all see when people are due to go to DLRP.
> 
> If you could post on the thread, I will update the first post to keep all the dates in order and in one place. If people find this useful, I could make the thread a sticky one?
> 
> Post away chaps!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Karen
> 
> P.S. If you would like to tell us more, then please come and   *[size=+2]Introduce Yourself![/size]*
> 
> 
> *LIST OF DISERS GOING TO DISNEYLAND RESORT PARIS*
> 
> *Sept 2006*
> 
> ely3857 7th - 10th Formule1 in Collegien (Jodie's Hen weekend)
> mickey'sgirl 11th - 14th Hotel Cheyenne
> kiradylan 14th - 17th Holiday Inn
> TandCmum 14th - 18th Newport Bay Club
> Chemsis99 17th - 21st Sequoia Lodge
> sarahc 19th - 23rd Marriott's Village
> Kara&Dave 20th - 25th Explorers
> Minniespal 21st-25th Hotel New York
> 6.2.6    25th Holiday Inn
> 
> *Oct 2006*
> 
> Disneyangel 1st - 5th Marriott
> tracydcp 4th - 8th Hotel Cheyenne
> JulieH 15th - 19th Holiday Inn, Santa Fe
> Groovee 16th - 19th Disneyland Hotel
> littlelizzie 21st - 23rd Holiday Inn
> Torchy 23rd - 27th Hotel Cheyenne
> 
> *November 2006*
> 
> Duggas 5th - 7th Newport Bay
> penny04 5th - 8th Newport Bay
> NIK 9th - 12th Sequoia Lodge
> Karena 17th - 20th Explorers
> beltane 20th - 23rd Sequoia Lodge
> smileyk8 28th - 1st Dec Hotel New York
> Bexx 30th - 2nd Dec Hotel Cheyenne
> 
> *December 2006*
> 
> BONITATIME 2nd - 8th Marriott
> cstokell 3rd - 6th Disneyland Hotel
> Rachel25 5th Hotel Cheyenne
> MinnieM21 6th-8th Disneyland Hotel Castle Club
> 6.2.6    6th - 12th Hotel New York
> higgy66 10th - 15th Hotel New York
> stonfiesta 12th - 16th Cheyenne
> snowbrow 15th - 18th Holiday Inn
> Annie21 22nd - 26th Marriott
> sjaakie 23rd - 26th Disneyland Hotel Castle Club
> poohmadmum 23rd - 27th Disneyland Hotel Castle Club
> andy6326 23rd - 28th Disneyland Hotel
> diamond57 30th - 2nd Jan Holiday Inn
> 
> *January 2007*
> 
> Nubbedy 3rd - 6th Hotel New York
> disneyangel 4th - 6th Marriott
> mickey66 14th - 19th Sequoia Lodge
> 
> *February 2007*
> 
> 
> *March 2007*
> 
> pixiepower04 11th - 16th
> lizbro 12th - 16th Disneyland Hotel
> wideeyes 19th - 24th Disneyland Hotel Castle Club


  cant beleive ive just booked a trip to disney paris staying at sequoia lodge 10th december this will be my 6th trip and in april im off to florida for the 4th time am i a disney nut


----------



## Cyrano

Added to list luvtinkerbell    How long is your trip for?


----------



## mrshindig

I'm off to DLP on the 17th October.  Can't wait, hows the whole holloween event.  I've been to florida when I was wee little at holloween!!


----------



## Bexx

Welcome to the DIS mrshindig!!   I've added you to the list


----------



## Mrs Stonfiesta

Just went a little crazy and we have booked for 28th sept!!!!


----------



## arieliwish

Don't know why I haven't posted on here before, but we're going 22 - 26 Oct staying at Newport Bay club, 16 of us in our group plus loads of tap dancers - we're going with DD (11) tap troup, they're dancing in the theatre there twice on tues 24th if anyone's around and wants a laugh!

Sorry, only joking, they try their best, bless em!

Lynn


----------



## Cyrano

Mrs Stonfiesta said:
			
		

> Just went a little crazy and we have booked for 28th sept!!!!


Added to list Julie


----------



## Cyrano

arieliwish said:
			
		

> Don't know why I haven't posted on here before, but we're going 22 - 26 Oct staying at Newport Bay club, 16 of us in our group plus loads of tap dancers - we're going with DD (11) tap troup, they're dancing in the theatre there twice on tues 24th if anyone's around and wants a laugh!
> 
> Sorry, only joking, they try their best, bless em!
> 
> Lynn


Added to list Lynn


----------



## luvtinkerbell

hi im going to DLP on 10th december staying at sequoia lodge cant wait


----------



## Cyrano

luvtinkerbell said:
			
		

> hi im going to DLP on 10th december staying at sequoia lodge cant wait


added to list


----------



## poohspals

We go 16th - 19th December in Cheyenne


----------



## Cyrano

Hi poohspals and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet, posting guidelines can be found here and details regarding help on signatures here

Added to list


----------



## Kara&Dave

Woo-Hoo! We're off tomorrow!! Driving from Glasgow at 5am, should be at Explorers Hotel by evening! DLRP gets hit 1st thing Thursday!!


----------



## fiona167

will be staying in hotel Santa Fe 14th-21st january 2007


----------



## Cyrano

fiona167 said:
			
		

> will be staying in hotel Santa Fe 14th-21st january 2007


Updated


----------



## pigby

Please add me to the list - December 23rd to 26th at the Santa Fe


----------



## Ware Bears

List updated


----------



## toony

We're (boyfriend and me) staying in the Cheyenne. 23rd - 26th November.


----------



## Ware Bears

You're added toony!


----------



## Beachbabybongo

I'm soooo excited, this will be my first trip to Europe!   

*Please add me to the list - March 18-21, 2007 @ the Hotel Santa Fe *  

(March 2007 - 3 days Disneyland Paris, 3 days Paris, 3 days Venice, 1 day Pisa, and 3 days Rome)


----------



## Cyrano

Hi Beachbabybongo and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet, posting guidelines can be found here and details regarding help on signatures here

What a great itinery you have


----------



## littlelizzie

Can you add us again. Now booked for Friday 27th October till Sunday 29th October 2006 at MyTravel's Explorers Hotel.

Thanks


----------



## tigger137

DH and I going to the Santa Fe 28-31 Oct 06 for a quick Disney fix to round out the year, having done WDW in Feb 06 then the Disney Magic and WDW in May 06.

Only been to DLP once before, in Oct 2000, so we're looking forward to see what's changed.


----------



## Cyrano

littlelizzie and tigger137 added list


----------



## littlelizzie

Thanks for adding my other dates, but could you change it to the MyTravel's Explorers Hotel.
Thanks


----------



## Cyrano

littlelizzie said:
			
		

> Thanks for adding my other dates, but could you change it to the MyTravel's Explorers Hotel.
> Thanks


Oops


----------



## Sarah Sarill

2ist - 29th December staying at The Holiday Inn.

Cant wait - sooooo excited

Sarah


----------



## Cyrano

Added to list Sarah


----------



## Tosty

Just booked today for our third trip to DLP.  We are going to Sequoia Lodge from 16th - 20th December.

DW said she feels sick at the thought of a 2 hour speed cat ferry crossing in winter!


----------



## Ware Bears

Added to list Tosty!


----------



## JazzyMe

Hi. I'm new here, but I am also going to DLP on Dec. 25-27 to Explorers hotel.

Actually have question about the purpose of this thread, except of knowing who is going when and where   .

Do you actually have some meets with one another in DLP?
That would be a nice idea to meet one another in real and chit chat a little bit.


----------



## Cyrano

JazzyMe said:
			
		

> Hi. I'm new here, but I am also going to DLP on Dec. 25-27 to Explorers hotel.
> 
> Actually have question about the purpose of this thread, except of knowing who is going when and where   .
> 
> Do you actually have some meets with one another in DLP?
> That would be a nice idea to meet one another in real and chit chat a little bit.


Added to list.

Yes knowing when others are going might give posters the opportunity to meet up


----------



## ghasfura

I am going this week!


----------



## ukool

im going at the end of may   its way to long


----------



## Cyrano

ghasfura said:
			
		

> I am going this week!


No wonder your excited. Hope you'll come back and tell us all about it


----------



## Cyrano

ukool said:
			
		

> im going at the end of may   its way to long


How long are you going for and have you booked your hotel


----------



## BRobson

Can you add us too.Just booked

17th to 21st November - Explorers hotel

Thanks

Jackie


----------



## Cyrano

BRobson said:
			
		

> Can you add us too.Just booked
> 
> 17th to 21st November - Explorers hotel
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jackie


Added to list


----------



## ghasfura

Iam going for 4 days to the Newport Bay, 1st time there, usually go to tbe Santa Fe
regards
P.


----------



## wideeyes

myself and dd are going on the 4th June for 3 nights at the Hotel New York.


----------



## Bexx

You're on the list wideeyes   

Would you like us to add your dates ghasfura?


----------



## knightmare

Jen and i will be staying in seqouia lodge 16th till 20th November 2006


----------



## Bexx

You're on the list now Rich


----------



## ghasfura

Bexx said:
			
		

> You're on the list wideeyes
> 
> Would you like us to add your dates ghasfura?



thanks Becky, 12 to 15 October 2006


----------



## excited mum

Hi 

Can you add us to your list too, family of 4 going 22nd -27th December staying at the Holiday inn.

Can I say what a fantastic site this is too!!  

Elizabeth


----------



## isma

My best friend and me are going for Halloween from the 3rd to the 5th with only one day at the parks and we are staying at Sequoia Lodge for the first time... and in case I haven`t mentioned it before: I won it!!!


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you to list Steph


----------



## luke

Booked in Yesterday, 4 nights from the 29th Dec - 2nd Jan in Sequoia Lodge - sooo excited now


----------



## dlpSteve

We're going in 3 days - wooo hooo!


----------



## Bexx

luke said:
			
		

> Booked in Yesterday, 4 nights from the 29th Dec - 2nd Jan in Sequoia Lodge - sooo excited now



You're on the list, so it's all official now!!!!   



			
				dlpSteve said:
			
		

> We're going in 3 days - wooo hooo!



Really?!!!!  I would never have known Steve!!!


----------



## Bexx

Just noticed you're not on the list Steve - would you like to be added?


----------



## martinacris

Hello everyone...what a wonderful discussion board. It is  the best! My name is Martina and I live in Italy. I have already booked a vacation at Disneyland Paris from Dec. 26th until Dec.31, ( 5 nights and 6 days) for my family ( my husband and 2 daugthers 4 and 6 ys old). I have been many time to WDW and Epcot, but never to Paris. I have never taken my girls, and this will be there fisrt time. I am very excited trying to plan everything, since it will be high season. That is why I decided to book for 5 nights, to enjoy the most but without running. I already have the book written by  Simon and Susan Veness which is the best.
I have bookd the NEWPORT BAY CLUB, and actually I am thinking of paying the difference for the admiral club floor whihc I have read on this board that it is really worth it. I am trying to figure which restaurants to book the meal vouchers, as well as the Good Morning Fantasyland Breakfast and the character meal ( I am not sure if lunch or dinner is better...?)

Any suggestions anyone can give me that only experienced Disneyland experts have would be greatly appreciated. I want this to be a memorable Christmas holiday for my family.
Thank you all.
MArtina


----------



## Cyrano

Hi Martina and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet, posting guidelines can be found here and details regarding help on signatures here

Added to list


----------



## Ware Bears

Hi Martina, welcome to the DIS!


----------



## excited mum

excited mum said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Can you add us to your list too, family of 4 going 22nd -27th December staying at the Holiday inn.
> 
> Can I say what a fantastic site this is too!!
> 
> Elizabeth




can you add us to your list please (second time lucky  )

Elizabeth


----------



## Cyrano

excited mum said:
			
		

> can you add us to your list please (second time lucky  )
> 
> Elizabeth


Added to list


----------



## Dizzydreamer

Myself (Shelly) DH Chris and DD's Hannah and Eleanor (will be 4 and 1) are going DLRP March 27th-30th Staying at Newport bay. To say I am excited is the understatement of the millenium (even my 4 yr old is sick of me going on about it) Note to self: Work out how many sleeps to go!

Dizzydreamer.


----------



## Cyrano

Dizzydreamer said:
			
		

> Myself (Shelly) DH Chris and DD's Hannah and Eleanor (will be 4 and 1) are going DLRP March 27th-30th Staying at Newport bay. To say I am excited is the understatement of the millenium (even my 4 yr old is sick of me going on about it) Note to self: Work out how many sleeps to go!
> 
> Dizzydreamer.


Added to list


----------



## sweetiepie71

Can you add us to the list, we are going 8-12th January 2007 staying at Sequoia Lodge.


----------



## Bexx

You're on!!


----------



## diamond57

Just booked to go on Saturday 28th October to 1st November, staying off site at Citea Bussy St George with my daughter - as a surprise Halloween trip as she saw the Holiday programme and wanted to see the pumpkin men so this is a doing it cheap trip as we are going at New Year and should be saving up for spending money then.


----------



## Cyrano

diamond57 said:
			
		

> Just booked to go on Saturday 28th October to 1st November, staying off site at Citea Bussy St George with my daughter - as a surprise Halloween trip as she saw the Holiday programme and wanted to see the pumpkin men so this is a doing it cheap trip as we are going at New Year and should be saving up for spending money then.


Added to list


----------



## Dimplenose

We're booked in at Santa Fe from 11th to 14th Feb 2007.  

Please add us to the list.

Libby


----------



## Cyrano

Dimplenose said:
			
		

> We're booked in at Santa Fe from 11th to 14th Feb 2007.
> 
> Please add us to the list.
> 
> Libby


Added to list


----------



## joanne1968

We are going from 28th october to 3rd November but staying off site sadly


----------



## Dee8197

We are going on the 7th Jan - 10th Jan inclusive. DS's 10th birthday on the 8th.

Staying at the HNY


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you to list Dee.


----------



## Eeyore's Tailfinder

I have just booked to go on January 5th - 7th 

It'll be my 21ST BIRTHDAY!! YAY!!


----------



## Cyrano

Eeyore's Tailfinder said:
			
		

> I have just booked to go on January 5th - 7th
> 
> It'll be my 21ST BIRTHDAY!! YAY!!


Added to list. Which hotel are you staying in?


----------



## rachael

Hello, first let me say what a great site this is,love it!
Please add me to list, we are staying at the travellers explorer 23rd -26th dec.
Cant wait to go, its our 5th trip to dlp but the 1st over Christmas and its also my birthday on Christmas Eve so even more of a celebration
Cheers Rachael


----------



## Cyrano

Hi Rachael and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet, posting guidelines can be found here and details regarding help on signatures here

Added to the list


----------



## Eeyore's Tailfinder

Cyrano said:
			
		

> Added to list. Which hotel are you staying in?



The Holiday Inn DLP


----------



## Minnie Much

We are going on the 18th to the 23rd december 2006!!!!!! YAY!!!!!
Minnie Much


----------



## Cyrano

Minnie Much said:
			
		

> We are going on the 18th to the 23rd december 2006!!!!!! YAY!!!!!
> Minnie Much


Added to list


----------



## bavaria

Nov 11-12, Dec 1-6 and maybe a few weekend days in between!!!


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you to list bavaria  
Glad to see you will finally make it there!


----------



## hazel1975

Am going on monday!
6th till 10th Nov
Have a very excited 4 year old to take!


----------



## Bexx

Added you on Hazel1975


----------



## disneyangel

Hi There

Can you add Me , Family and Friends staying one night at Disney (hotel yet to be booked) and 7 nights at the Marriot from 31MAY-08JUN 2007


----------



## Cyrano

disneyangel said:
			
		

> Hi There
> 
> Can you add Me , Family and Friends staying one night at Disney (hotel yet to be booked) and 7 nights at the Marriot from 31MAY-08JUN 2007


Added to list


----------



## wideeyes

me, dbf and dd will be at the Hotel New York again(well it is the 15th celebration and it is our summer holiday with dbf) from July 31st to the 3rd of august. Our first time during the summer season, and longer hours.

lol and the Disney Paris Call centre we spoke to was in Orlando.


----------



## Cyrano

wideeyes said:
			
		

> me, dbf and dd will be at the Hotel New York again(well it is the 15th celebration and it is our summer holiday with dbf) from July 31st to the 3rd of august.


Is this as well as the 4th June trip


----------



## wideeyes

yes, Just me and dd going in June.
managed to talk dbf into taking us in July as he refuses to go to wdw.


----------



## Missish

Going next week! Wednesday 15th November. I'm really excited, since I've always wanted to see Disney at Christmastime!


----------



## Ware Bears

Hi Emma, welcome!  

Added you to list, you will have a fantastic time.  Christmas season at Disney is


----------



## SandraVB79

December 10-12, 2006
Hotel New York!


----------



## Cyrano

Missish said:
			
		

> Going next week! Wednesday 15th November. I'm really excited, since I've always wanted to see Disney at Christmastime!


Hi Emma and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet, posting guidelines can be found here and details regarding help on signatures here


----------



## Cyrano

SandraVB79 said:
			
		

> December 10-12, 2006
> Hotel New York!


Added to list


----------



## TDC Nala

June 23-26, Sequoia Lodge

I don't know anything about DLP, time to start learning.


----------



## Cyrano

Hi TDC Nala and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet, posting guidelines can be found here and details regarding help on signatures here

Added to list


----------



## R.S.Winters

Just last week I returned from an awesome trip to WDW... and this time NEXT MONTH I will be in Disneyland Paris for the Christmas Season!!! We are staying at the Sequoia Logde!! Yay!!!!
(The dates for this thread are 16th Dec to 18th Dec)
DAN.


----------



## Bexx

Added you to the list


----------



## Leanne1977

We go on Feb 14th until Feb 18th. Staying at the Davy Crockett Ranch.  

Thanks for adding me to the list.


----------



## wideeyes

Hi can you add me please aswell? 31st july-1st August at the Hotel New York


----------



## Cyrano

Leanne1977 and wideeyes added to list


----------



## Helen237

I'm going Tues 5th till Fri 8th Dec - 2nd time at Paris (did florida twice too!) Can't wait. that'll be 5 sleeps then !

On by the way Hello all !


----------



## Ware Bears

Hi Helen  Added you to list


----------



## carolfoy

I've sneaked across from UK community to announce I'll be there 10th - 12th April, Myself, Dear Mum, Callum (11) and best friend Connor (also 11)


----------



## Ware Bears

Woo hoo Carol!   That's great news!  

I've added you to the list ~ where are you staying?


----------



## pokemon_master

Hey. I am going on the 8th and leaving on the 10th. 

Must people were waiting a long time for me to post this..


----------



## bavaria

whoops I fell off the list,   but I'll be moving myself to the Sequoia tomorrow for 5 days, hoping to meet up with Bonitatime whilst I am there! (yes, I'll be at DLRP AGAIN but this time for a longer time frame - it's been a luxury being here in Paris for a month and being able to take short visits!)


----------



## Ware Bears

Matt, Bavaria - you're both added


----------



## arabesque

Hi we'll be there 25 to 31st January at the NBH unfortunately we won't be going into the parks as we're in Paris for the Maison et Objet trade fair however just stayin  in one of the hotels is great and after a long day at the trade fair we feel as if we're on holidayat least for the evenings. And its a bit of magic in advance as we leave France for 5 weeks in Florida  two weeks later arn't we the lucky ones!


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you to list  

Shame you can't go to parks but at least you'll be able to do the Village ~ and have a great time at Florida!


----------



## Cyrano

Hi arabesque and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet, posting guidelines can be found here and details regarding help on signatures here


----------



## ema74

We're going on the 15th of Dec, not long now. Please keep your fingers crossed as there's chicken pox in at my daughter's school and she hasn't had it yet. Hopefully she won't catch pox.

This will be our second trip we went to EuroDisney in june and had a fab time. 

Can't wait!!!    

Ema


----------



## Ware Bears

Added to list  

I'll keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## carolfoy

Ware Bears said:
			
		

> Woo hoo Carol!   That's great news!
> 
> I've added you to the list ~ where are you staying?




woo hoo to me haven't booked hotel yet - probably cheyenne or other cheapest, unless DLRP offer me a fab deal to stay in the DLH


----------



## ufc123

Hi - Going Jan 15 To Jan 19 2007 Staying At Disneyland Hotel 

Flying From East Midlands U.k.


----------



## Cyrano

Hi ufc123 and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet, posting guidelines can be found here and details regarding help on signatures here

Added to list


----------



## faisj

Hi there, 

I am going to Disney Land Resort Paris on

18 Dec (Kyriad Hotel)
19 Dec (Sequoia Lodge)
20 Dec (Sequoia Lodge)
21 Dec (Sequoia Lodge)
22 Dec (Kyriad Hotel)


----------



## Cyrano

faisj said:
			
		

> Hi there,
> 
> I am going to Disney Land Resort Paris on
> 
> 18 Dec (Kyriad Hotel)
> 19 Dec (Sequoia Lodge)
> 20 Dec (Sequoia Lodge)
> 21 Dec (Sequoia Lodge)
> 22 Dec (Kyriad Hotel)


Added to list


----------



## Pirata

Hi,

We are going 9th-13th February staying at Sequoia Lodge.


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you to list


----------



## fan of the TTA

am going tomorrow, as a new yeatr pressent.

can't wait to be back, at the magic of disney


----------



## Cyrano

Have a great time fan of the TTA


----------



## YellowDog

Hi all, we'll be there next month, Jan 21-28, staying at the Marriott.  Thanks for all the great information on these boards!


----------



## Ware Bears

Hi Yellow Dog and welcome to the DIS!  

 Added you to the list


----------



## MJGirl

If all goes well, I will be at the Hotel New York on July 18 to 21.  Can't wait!! 
This will probably be my one and only, unless I win the lottery on Friday!


----------



## Cyrano

Hi YellowDog and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet, posting guidelines can be found here and details regarding help on signatures here


----------



## Cyrano

MJGirl said:


> If all goes well, I will be at the Hotel New York on July 18 to 21.  Can't wait!!
> This will probably be my one and only, unless I win the lottery on Friday!



Added to list


----------



## *leanne*

Hi Again

We are going from 13th -17th February and are staying at Sequoia Lodge in a Montana Room.  

It's our first time and I am currently trying to put together an itinery and would really appreciate any tips or hints of anything I must include!!!


----------



## Cyrano

*leanne* said:


> Hi Again
> 
> We are going from 13th -17th February and are staying at Sequoia Lodge in a Montana Room.
> 
> It's our first time and I am currently trying to put together an itinery and would really appreciate any tips or hints of anything I must include!!!



Added to list


----------



## Sue in the UK

Lucy and Paul are going 4th Feb to 6th Feb, staying at Hotel New York.


----------



## Ware Bears

Added to list


----------



## Cass

December 3rd - 8th, 2007 staying at the DLH


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you to list Cass


----------



## sweetiepie71

Can you add us please, 26th - 28th August 07 at Explorers.
Ta
Amanda


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you Amanda


----------



## HAZELGROVE

Hi there

Delighted to confirm that we will be there from April 1st - 6th 2007 staying off site at Hotel L'Elysee Val d'Europe


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you to list


----------



## RJAYL

Hi

We will be staying at the Disney Land Hotel June 20th to the 25th.


----------



## Cyrano

RJAYL said:


> Hi
> 
> We will be staying at the Disney Land Hotel June 20th to the 25th.



Added to list


----------



## fan of the TTA

have always wanted to stay at that hotel.

it's rite outside the park rite?

oh, and enjoy fantalution!


----------



## Sav

New Member here - but thought I'd add myself to the list.

Sav:   Feb 13th - Feb 16th   New York Hotel


----------



## Bexx

Added you to the list Sav


----------



## wideeyes

we are staying at the DLH from the 9th october to the 12th october, just need to keep it a seceret from DD.


----------



## Bexx

Our lips are sealed!! Added you to the list


----------



## Scratch42

Please add me to the list!

We are staying at DisneyLand Hotel August 13th - August 17th, with a little bit of heavan staying in the Tinkerbell Suite August 15th!   Ship of Fools, Part Deux Invade Paris!

j


----------



## Bexx

Sounds fabulous  You're on the list


----------



## ukool

going on the 28th may till 31st may
staying at the santa fe

please add me to the list


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you


----------



## morrigan

oooooh - here i am at 3.20am!!!! planning stuff for

FEB 21 2007 - 3 nights at the Newport Hotel for me (mam), JD (17) and daughter Seana (10)


----------



## Cyrano

Hi morrigan and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet, posting guidelines can be found here and details regarding help on signatures here

Added to list


----------



## twinton

Hi all i'm new on this site. 
we are going to disney land paris on 11th March for 4 days 3 nights flying from Luton. we have twins b&g. staying in the Disney Hotel.

Looking forward to it so much


----------



## Ware Bears

Hi twinton, welcome to the DIS!  

I've added you to list, you will have a wonderful time!!


----------



## Cyrano

Hi twinton and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet, posting guidelines can be found here and details regarding help on signatures here


----------



## pinklady2007

hey there, im off to dlp from 21st -24th january !!! staying at the santa fe


----------



## Cyrano

pinklady2007 said:


> hey there, im off to dlp from 21st -24th january !!! staying at the santa fe



Added to list


----------



## aobh

hi folks,
just found you lot today. my hubby and I are taking our 2 yr old daughter to DLP on 12/3/07 for 5 nights! Staying in Cheyenne


----------



## Cyrano

Hi aobh and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet, posting guidelines can be found here and details regarding help on signatures here

Added to list


----------



## BONITATIME

I will be there from the 15th to the 18th of feb.
I am staying in the Kyriad and would love to meet up with anyone who is there at the same time


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you, Nikki


----------



## Bundle

Hello!!!!!!!!

We had a funny turn this morning and on the spur of the moment we booked to go to DLP on Saturday for 2 nights! !!!! Staying in the New York for 2 nights, going on EuroStar.  OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

       

P.S.  Hello Twinton - we have boy/girl twins too!!!!!! (ours our 7)


----------



## Cyrano

Bundle said:


> DLP on Saturday for 2 nights! !!!! Staying in the New York for 2 nights, going on EuroStar.



Added to list


----------



## Cyrano

Added to the list


----------



## hildasmuriel

Hi to all.
We're going 12th Feb to 15th Feb, staying at Santa Fe.
Me, son (14), daughter (9) and (for the first time) my big sister. My husband has decided to stay at home this year and put in a new bathroom.


----------



## Cyrano

hildasmuriel added to list


----------



## Duggas

We've just booked our Halloween trip.  So its...

Pam & Chris   Hotel New York  30 Oct - 2 Nov 07

Thanks for keeping the list up to date

Pam


----------



## Cyrano

Duggas said:


> Pam & Chris   Hotel New York  30 Oct - 2 Nov 07



Added to list


----------



## Ang1e

Please add me too :

Santa Fe - 4th May to 7th May.


----------



## Cyrano

Ang1e said:


> Santa Fe - 4th May to 7th May.



Added to list


----------



## Hugi

I've just book my next trip to DLP...I'm soooooo excited!  

It's 22 - 24 April Hotel New York.

Please add me too


----------



## Ware Bears

You're added Angela!


----------



## tinks_1989

Im Goin 7th-10th August For My 18th With The Extended Family Stayin In The Santa Fey


----------



## Bexx

Welcome to the DIS tinks 1989   You're added to the list


----------



## sharonbel

I've just booked for my family; me, dh and children aged 8 and 4, to stay in the Sequoia Lodge from April 16th to 20th. I've also booked a character birthday party for my son, who'll be turning 5 the week after we're there.

Thanks so much to everyone who was kind enough to answer all my questions about hotels. I'm sure I will have loads more as I plan the days now.

Sharon


----------



## lainey

Hiya
We are going to Seq Lodge 13-17 March 2007 
thanks
Elaine


----------



## Bexx

Sharon and Elaine - you're now both on the list


----------



## Cyrano

Hi tinks_1989 and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet, posting guidelines can be found here and details regarding help on signatures here


----------



## Liesbeth

Hi,
Please add me too. 
We will be in the Disneyland Hotel Castle Club, 22-24 Frebuary.
I am so excited......


----------



## Ware Bears

You're added!


----------



## ManCityMickey

We are going on June 3rd for six nights, staying at the Kyriad. Four of us travelling on Eurostar, me, DW, DD and DM-I-L!!
     
Ian


----------



## Cyrano

ManCityMickey said:


> We are going on June 3rd for six nights, staying at the Kyriad.



Added to list


----------



## lily73

Dee8197 said:


> I am new to this board, so a big hello to everyone.
> We are staying in the Sequoia Lodge for 5 nights 16-20th July inclusive



 I was going to say "So are we!" but then noticed this is a post from 2005


----------



## Cyrano

lily73 said:


> I was going to say "So are we!" but then noticed this is a post from 2005



Lily if you check the first post you'll notice that it is kept up to date, with past holidays removed


----------



## lily73

Cyrano said:


> Lily if you check the first post you'll notice that it is kept up to date, with past holidays removed


Thanks, I see that. I suppose I'm just getting to grips with this site. It's a bit different from the other forum I go on. Sorry for my dumbness 

So just to clarify, I'm going to the Sequoia Lodge from 16th-20th July 2007 with hubby and our 3 kids


----------



## Cyrano

lily73 said:


> So just to clarify, I'm going to the Sequoia Lodge from 16th-20th July 2007 with hubby and our 3 kids



Great to have you on board   Added to list


----------



## Raci

Cyrano said:


> Lily if you check the first post you'll notice that it is kept up to date, with past holidays removed



 Even after all these months, I always wondered where 'the list' was  
Now that I know can you add us  

Me, my daughter, Friend and her son.
We're staying at Sequoia Lodge from 11 to 16 March travelling by Eurostar. (Overnighting in London 1 night either side)
Thanks


----------



## Cyrano

Raci said:


> Now that I know can you add us



Added to list


----------



## Bmwdsny

going to DLP from 8/10 - 8/14 before heading to Disney magic Eastbound Repo!!! staing either Disneyland resort or Newport bay!!


----------



## Cyrano

Hi Melinda and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet, posting guidelines can be found here and details regarding help on signatures here

Once you know where you are staying let us know and your listing will be updated


----------



## lily73

I hate to be picky, but on the list I've been put down as going in June, when I'm actually going in July


----------



## Chilly

Please add me. Hopefully 28th Dec to 1st or 2nd Jan in Sequoia Lodge


----------



## Cyrano

lily73 said:


> I hate to be picky, but on the list I've been put down as going in June, when I'm actually going in July



Oops   Given that we may bump into each other as we are going at the same time, I may have been doing you a favour  Updated list


----------



## Cyrano

Chilly said:


> Please add me. Hopefully 28th Dec to 1st or 2nd Jan in Sequoia Lodge



NYE at DLP. How exciting Claire


----------



## mickey4kids

Going on 2nd March only a few weeks to go now. 

I am going with my three children and my mum.  Husband is staying at home due to work commitments   but he is paying for us to go  he will be repayed back though as we have just bought a new caravan and sited it in Anglesey so he can fish all the time!!!!   

Staying at Explorers in a crew room.


----------



## Ware Bears

List updated


----------



## Emmo

It may be a while away but I am (hopefully) going to DLP for my 30th Birthday, in December 2009, so it gives him a while to get himself together! I don't normally get a great fuss on my birthday as its in the middle of December, and My husband had his 31st birthday in DLP last March!


----------



## Ware Bears

Emmo said:


> I don't normally get a great fuss on my birthday as its in the middle of December, and My husband had his 31st birthday in DLP last March!


In that case you'll just *have* to celebrate your special birthday at DLRP too!  

You might even be able to squeeze a trip in before then!


----------



## lily73

Oops.....maybe I shouldn't have posted where we're staying on here (SL). I'd told the kids we were staying off site and had planned to surprise them when we arrived. However, I left the first page of this thread open on my laptop and my son spied it! Surprise spoiled and son in trouble as he's not supposed to go on my laptop. They are all very excited now though


----------



## Bmwdsny

Cyrano said:


> Hi Melinda and welcome to DLP DIS board
> We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each
> 
> If you have not had a look yet, posting guidelines can be found here and details regarding help on signatures here
> 
> Once you know where you are staying let us know and your listing will be updated




Thanks for the welcome!!! I never been to DLP before am very excited!

!My Dh wants to stay at Disneyland resort but i opt for newport Bay (i love the Beach Club in WDW which so it reminds me of it) We using DVC points to stay there..which hotel would you choose??


----------



## Cyrano

lily73 said:


> Oops.....maybe I shouldn't have posted where we're staying on here (SL). I'd told the kids we were staying off site and had planned to surprise them when we arrived. However, I left the first page of this thread open on my laptop and my son spied it! Surprise spoiled and son in trouble as he's not supposed to go on my laptop. They are all very excited now though



Shame that the surprise is out but great news that they are excited


----------



## Cyrano

Bmwdsny said:


> !My Dh wants to stay at Disneyland resort but i opt for newport Bay (i love the Beach Club in WDW which so it reminds me of it) We using DVC points to stay there..which hotel would you choose??



If the choice is between Disneyland Hotel or Newport Bay Club I'd go for DLH   From others I've heard that Disneyland Paris is expensive with DVC points so that may be something to take into consideration


----------



## lam

Hi, DH,DS and I are all booked for 11th July for 5 nights until 16/7 at the Sequoia Lodge, in a Lake view Montana Room.

1st time for us all and really looking forward to it.

Fact that BASTILLE DAY falls on 14/7 is an added bonus as no doubt there will be lots of festivities that weekend (hope we can get into the park and its not full up!!)

Have just heard there will also be added atractions after June and that we will see the Fireworks and wishes (14th and 15th July), so couldn't have picked a better time and it makes up for us losing out on Florida this year as DS is 10 and I had promised him we'd take him to Disney for his birthday.

lam


----------



## Cyrano

lam said:


> Hi, DH,DS and I are all booked for 11th July for 5 nights until 16/7 at the Sequoia Lodge, in a Lake view Montana Room.



Added to list


----------



## rebs022002

Hi,

Can I please be added to the list?

Me, dh & ds are booked for 23rd - 25th Feb, staying in Hotel New York.

Thanks


----------



## Cyrano

rebs022002 said:


> Me, dh & ds are booked for 23rd - 25th Feb, staying in Hotel New York.



Added to list Rebecca


----------



## Emmo

Ware Bears said:


> In that case you'll just *have* to celebrate your special birthday at DLRP too!
> 
> You might even be able to squeeze a trip in before then!



We will fit in a Disney trip before then but it will be to Disneyland California.  We were there Nov. 06 and we didn't have enough time so we NEED to go back (and to vegas).

I can wait (just about) til my 30th Birthday to go back to DLP, makes it more special!  I already know what to do on my birthday.  Walts for lunch, drinks in DLH and Cafe Mickey for dinner, with Birthday cake, now to programme it into my Husbands brain!


----------



## Ware Bears

Emmo said:


> I already know what to do on my birthday.  Walts for lunch, drinks in DLH and Cafe Mickey for dinner, with Birthday cake,


----------



## BRobson

Can you add me to the list too. We are going 8th July to 14th July and staying at the Explorers


----------



## Cyrano

BRobson said:


> We are going 8th July to 14th July and staying at the Explorers



Added to the list Jackie


----------



## aobh

OK news just in!!! we've upgraded to DLH!!!!!! still going 12-17/3/07

now the excitement *really* begins!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cyrano

aobh said:


> OK news just in!!! we've upgraded to DLH!!!!!! still going 12-17/3/07


From the Hotel Cheyenne to the Disneyland Hotel   Now that's an upgarde that you will notice a difference with


----------



## lizbro

excellent news !! we`ll be there 12-16th march,
look out for the loony family of five running riot!!!
liz 
see you there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aobh

Fingers crossed that the upgrade works out!!!! 

Liz we'll be the crazy Irish pair running ragged after a 2 yr old cinderella!! Be sure to say hello as we run by!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bmwdsny

ok,i am on list already but you can add my hotel to list...since i know where i am staying, just booked it today!!  

New York Hotel from 10th -14th of August!!

thanks!!


----------



## Cyrano

Bmwdsny said:


> New York Hotel from 10th -14th of August!!



Updated


----------



## pink_angel

hiya

im going with my family (mum, dad and sis) for birthday celebration of my 
21st mums 50th for 2 nights 3 days on 14th may - 1st class Eurostar leaving from ashford and staying at the Disneyland hotel

this is our 2nd time back, this time as a more disabled visitor but thats not going to stop me.

cat


----------



## Cyrano

pink_angel said:


> im going with my family (mum, dad and sis) for birthday celebration of my
> 21st mums 50th for 2 nights 3 days on 14th may



Added to list


----------



## kevankiki

7th - 10th April 2007 - Kyriad Hotel (Annette & Kimbee)

Thanks


----------



## Cyrano

kevankiki said:


> 7th - 10th April 2007 - Kyriad Hotel



Added to the list


----------



## kevankiki

Thanks Reid


----------



## Lizzybear

11th-14th at Sequoia Lodge


----------



## bluegirl

Yeh i am back at last!!! we wil be going October 23rd until 27th staying at the Santa Fe.


----------



## Cyrano

Lizzybear said:


> 11th-14th at Sequoia Lodge



Can you tell us which month and we'll add you to the list


----------



## Cyrano

Cyrano said:


> Can you tell us which month and we'll add you to the list



Spotted it was June in another thread


----------



## Cyrano

Finally confirmation of our change. We have upped our stay to 11nights


----------



## wideeyes

Cyrano said:


> Finally confirmation of our change. We have upped our stay to 11nights



wow, fantastic


----------



## Cyrano

wideeyes said:


> wow, fantastic



Thanks Claire


----------



## jillrobinson

Cyrano said:


> Finally confirmation of our change. We have upped our stay to 11nights



 Wow - you lucky things


----------



## mumof30_3

We are going to DLP 11th - 15th March, staying at the Santa Fe.

Thanks


----------



## Cyrano

mumof30_3 said:


> We are going to DLP 11th - 15th March, staying at the Santa Fe.
> 
> Thanks



added to list


----------



## Ware Bears

Cyrano said:


> Finally confirmation of our change. We have upped our stay to 11nights



Wow, wonderful!  

And Jill, great to see you have booked too!   What did you decide on in the end?


----------



## mulan1

We're going in June 5-7 probably staying at Cheyenne, if my hubby does enough locums might upgrade to disney hotle!!


----------



## Cyrano

mulan1 said:


> We're going in June 5-7 probably staying at Cheyenne



added to list


----------



## A Small World

Can you add us to the list please. 
We are going 9-13 April staying 2 nights at Santa Fe and 2 nights at Explorers
Thanks


----------



## Ware Bears

List updated


----------



## Sarah Sarill

Can you add us too.

10 nights Holiday Inn 23rd December to 2nd January


----------



## Cyrano

Sarah Sarill said:


> 10 nights Holiday Inn 23rd December to 2nd January



Added  10 days at Christmas how lovely


----------



## jillrobinson

Ware Bears said:


> Wow, wonderful!
> 
> And Jill, great to see you have booked too!   What did you decide on in the end?



My Travel Explorers, which I know you're a fan of Elaine  
29th March for 3 nights 

Now I'm excited.


----------



## Bexx

You're on the list now Jill


----------



## jillrobinson

Thankyou Bexx - you couldn't just change the hotel could you ?
Did I mention we're staying at Sequoia Lodge


----------



## Cyrano

jillrobinson said:


> Did I mention we're staying at Sequoia Lodge



Duly changed


----------



## moslatts

Brand newbie to the board (always a lurker but never posted).  

Just booked for April 1 - 4 2007.  Newport Bay Club. 

Previous Disney trips:

June 2000 -- WDW, Boardwalk Inn
April 2003 -- WDW, Boardwalk Villas
April 2005 -- WDW, Grand Floridian + Disney cruise


----------



## jillrobinson

Cyrano said:


> Duly changed



Thankyou


----------



## Chilly

Please take me off  

Thanks.


----------



## mulan1

oh no! why aren't you going anymore?!


----------



## Cyrano

Chilly said:


> Please take me off
> 
> Thanks.


Updated list. Sorry to hear that you are not going


----------



## mickey4kids

Going on Friday 2nd March and staying at the Explorers.  So excited as you can see from my thread saying bye and thank you to one and all for your great information.


----------



## Cyrano

Hi moslatts and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet, posting guidelines can be found here and details regarding help on signatures here



moslatts said:


> Just booked for April 1 - 4 2007.  Newport Bay Club.


----------



## Chilly

mulan1 said:


> oh no! why aren't you going anymore?!



Had a huge car repair bill so will have to rethink things.


----------



## Cyrano

Chilly said:


> Had a huge car repair bill so will have to rethink things.



  along with   for a future trip.


----------



## ryan.stephens

Hi all,

I've just joined this forum and this is my first post.

I have NEVER been to a Disneyland park anywhere in my life...I know it's terrible...but that's all about to change as I'm going to Disneyland Paris to celebrate my 21st birthday this April 2007 and I'm sooooooo excited.

I'm going with my Mum, Sister and Niece (who's all turning 21) and we're going to be staying at the Sequoia Lodge Hotel from 11th - 14th April.

If you're going around this time aswell then please say 'hi!'.


----------



## Cyrano

Hi ryan.stephens and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet, posting guidelines can be found here and details regarding help on signatures here

Added to list


----------



## tttessa

Hi,

We are off to Davy Crockett's Ranch 12th to 17th April yippeeeee!  Sooooo excited!  The kids are too!  Great site!

Tessa

Tessa


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you to list, Tessa!


----------



## tennisfan

Booked it today.  I'm going with my sister, brother in law and my 20 month old niece, it will be her 1st holiday.

Staying in the Sequoia Lodge 9-11th April.

I can't wait 

Nikki


----------



## Bexx

You're on the list now Nikki


----------



## karenmoloney

I will be there from 27th June to 3rd July, staying in a Resort Suite at Newport Bay Hotel.


----------



## Cyrano

karenmoloney said:


> I will be there from 27th June to 3rd July, staying in a Resort Suite at Newport Bay Hotel.



Added to list


----------



## andycraik

Hello, new member here. please be gentle.

Me, my wife and our 3 cherubs are visiting dlp on 31st march and leaving on the 4th april. It's even more exciting because my birthday is on the 2nd. I hear Disneyland has some kind of birthday too? 
We are staying at the explorers hotel.
Sooo excited.


----------



## Cyrano

Hi andycraik and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet, posting guidelines can be found here and details regarding help on signatures here

Added to list


----------



## littlelizzie

Hi going back again on Monday 28th May till Saturday 2nd June 2007.

I still read everything on here but really must start posting again!!!

Liz


----------



## lysady

Hi, another newbie here and have never been to DLP let alone France. We're spending 3 nights/4 days starting March 25th at the Disneyland Hotel.  I hope everything goes to plan as we bought a package deal taxi - airfare - hotel - transfers - passes,  + character breakfasts.


----------



## Ware Bears

Hi lysady, and welcome to the DIS! 

 I've added you to the holiday list ~ you will have a wonderful time!


----------



## Ware Bears

littlelizzie said:


> Hi going back again on Monday 28th May till Saturday 2nd June 2007.
> 
> I still read everything on here but really must start posting again!!!
> 
> Liz



Hi Liz, nice to see you again!  

I've added you to the list, which hotel are you staying at?

Ignore that last bit.....I've just read your signature!!!


----------



## karenmoloney

Just noticed that you have me going from 23rd June instead of 27th June - I wish!  Maybe you could edit it.

Thanks.


----------



## maleficant

Hey Everyone!
I am pretty new around here
I am going to DLP June 13-June 17th 
Staying at Newport Bay Hotel


----------



## Cyrano

Hi lysady and  maleficant. Welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet, posting guidelines can be found here and details regarding help on signatures here


----------



## Cyrano

karenmoloney said:


> Just noticed that you have me going from 23rd June instead of 27th June - I wish!  Maybe you could edit it.
> 
> Thanks.



Updated


----------



## Cyrano

maleficant said:


> Hey Everyone!
> I am pretty new around here
> I am going to DLP June 13-June 17th
> Staying at Newport Bay Hotel



Added to list


----------



## SandraVB79

March 31 - April 1, offsite (Best Western)


----------



## Cyrano

SandraVB79 said:


> March 31 - April 1, offsite (Best Western)



Added to list


----------



## beltane

Hello again, last visited DLP in November, loved it so much we just booked for July.[/C OLOR]


----------



## Cyrano

beltane said:


> Hello again, last visited DLP in November, loved it so much we just booked for July.[/C OLOR]



Where are you staying and have you sorted out your dates yet


----------



## beltane

Oops, Sorry! I got so excited about it I forgot to say when and where.

Staying at the Sequoia from the 2nd of July for 3 nights. Same hotel as last time in Nov. Making the most of being able to go outside of the school hols as my daughter starts 'big school' in Sept .


----------



## Cyrano

Added to list


----------



## maleficant

sorry about this but I am still going to DLP june 13th-june 17th just instead of staying at Newport Bay have now decided to stay at hotel cheyenne, incase anyone wants to update the list!!

soooooo excited


----------



## Ware Bears

Updated!


----------



## wendybird7

Just booked up for May the 10th for 4 nights at Santa Fe


----------



## Ware Bears

Added to list!


----------



## SandraVB79

Going from April 12-15, staying offsite again (Best Western), to congratulate Mickey for 15 years of DLP!


----------



## Cyrano

SandraVB79 said:


> Going from April 12-15, staying offsite again (Best Western), to congratulate Mickey for 15 years of DLP!



Added to list. Great that you have another trip planned


----------



## SandraVB79

Cyrano said:


> Added to list. Great that you have another trip planned




I know.  I just love the company car, AP, and off-site hotels!     

Especially the company car makes it way more affordable to go (about 20 EUR toll as opposed to about 85 EUR pp for the train) and going by car means that we can also stay offsite and that saves a lot of money too (55 and 80 EUR for a room in a 4* hotel)
It'll mean no meet and greet with Minnie in the hotel lobby, but one can't have everything 

It also means that I have to make sure to not be too tired after having fun in the parks, because I still have the drive back home... To solve that problem, we stay one night longer, and plan some shopping on the last day!


----------



## Lqqieee

Hello everyone!

My DH Lou and I will be going to DLP for the first time arriving 6/27/07 and checking out 6/30/07, we will be staying at the Sequoia Lodge.  This will be the last leg of our 11 night Med "Magic" cruise!


----------



## Cyrano

Lqqieee said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> My DH Lou and I will be going to DLP for the first time arriving 6/27/07 and checking out 6/30/07, we will be staying at the Sequoia Lodge.  This will be the last leg of our 11 night Med "Magic" cruise!



Welcome to the DLP board  

Added to the list


----------



## dlprees

June 07  18th-22nd at Explorers (Eurostar from Ashford)


----------



## Cyrano

dlprees said:


> June 07  18th-22nd at Explorers (Eurostar from Ashford)



added to list


----------



## Bellariffic

we are going 1st April to the 5th April staying at Les Etang Fleuris campsite


----------



## Cyrano

Hi Bellariffic and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet, posting guidelines can be found here and details regarding help on signatures here

Added to list


----------



## quirkygirl

HI

please add my family to the list October 21-25th Disneyland hotel


----------



## Cyrano

quirkygirl said:


> October 21-25th Disneyland hotel



Added to list


----------



## Ste7en

We will be there 18th - 22nd July.

Staying at Hotel Cheyenne.

It's an early 40th birthday treat for me


----------



## Cyrano

Ste7en said:


> We will be there 18th - 22nd July.
> 
> Staying at Hotel Cheyenne.
> 
> It's an early 40th birthday treat for me



Hi Steven and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet, posting guidelines can be found here and details regarding help on signatures here

Added to the list 
If you see a handsome looking family... then look a bit harder and you may see us there at the same time


----------



## ralfrick

Hotel l'Eysee Val d'Europe July 22-24

European Excursion 2007!
Amsterdam-North Sea Jazz Festival-Brussels-Paris-Futuroscope-Disneyland-London

A bientot.


----------



## Cyrano

ralfrick said:


> Hotel l'Eysee Val d'Europe July 22-24



Added to list


----------



## IrrationalSanity

I've only got one day available, Saturday, March 31st. If the weather cooperates, I will probably head down to DLP from the CDG Courtyard and try to be there by rope drop.

 - Woody -


----------



## Bexx

Pixie dust for good weather then  Have a fun day, and Welcome to the DIS!


----------



## IrrationalSanity

Thanks, Becky!


----------



## Cyrano

Hi IrrationalSanity and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet, posting guidelines can be found here and details regarding help on signatures here


----------



## IrrationalSanity

Thanks, Cyrano!


----------



## **TINKS**

hi, know am new but thought i could add my dates ... 

we are stay in the santa fe Sun 21st - Thurs 25th October 07


----------



## Cyrano

**TINKS** said:


> hi, know am new but thought i could add my dates ...
> 
> we are stay in the santa fe Sun 21st - Thurs 25th October 07



Absolutely no problem. Added to list


----------



## maleficant

Hi Everyone

Can I make a change to my trip date please?
I have finally booked for September 18th -Sept 21st staying at Sequoia Lodge

I know that I was originally down for June at the Cheyenne but due to my grandfather being so ill we have rescheduled for September x


----------



## Bexx

'Tis done maleficant


----------



## **TINKS**

thank you ...


----------



## fragle

Im going on May the 13th for 5 days and staying at the Newport Bay Hotel


----------



## Cyrano

fragle said:


> Im going on May the 13th for 5 days and staying at the Newport Bay Hotel



Hi fragle and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet, posting guidelines can be found here and details regarding help on signatures here

Added to list


----------



## igirao

I'm going in July with my seven year old nephew and my sister and we will stay in the Hotel New York (lake view rooms),it's gonna be his first time there.


----------



## Dreamtime

Hi everyone can I add my trip to the list?  

We are going on 9 August 2007 staying at the Dream Castle for 5 nights  I am so excited.


----------



## Cyrano

igirao said:


> I'm going in July with my seven year old nephew and my sister and we will stay in the Hotel New York (lake view rooms),it's gonna be his first time there.



Hi Isabel and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet, posting guidelines can be found here and details regarding help on signatures here

What dates are you going ?


----------



## Cyrano

Dreamtime said:


> We are going on 9 August 2007 staying at the Dream Castle for 5 nights  I am so excited.



Added to list


----------



## bells

We are going 31 july to 2nd August staying at the Chenynne then 2 nights at Hotel Premiere Class at Bussy st Georges my DD 13 is dancing with her dance school at DLP and they also walk with one of the parades  We have been to WDW twice but this is our first trip to DLP so we are excited,


----------



## Cyrano

bells said:


> We are going 31 july to 2nd August staying at the Chenynne then 2 nights at Hotel Premiere Class at Bussy st Georges my DD 13 is dancing with her dance school at DLP and they also walk with one of the parades  We have been to WDW twice but this is our first trip to DLP so we are excited,



Added to list


----------



## bells

Thanks Cyrano


----------



## mandyandnick

Hi! We're going from May 10th to 14 staying at Sequoia lodge.

Can't wait!!!


----------



## Cyrano

mandyandnick said:


> Hi! We're going from May 10th to 14 staying at Sequoia lodge.



Added to list


----------



## lostinwonderland

13th May for 5 nights, Newport Bay Club, Admirals Floor.

Yay (18th Birthday Pressie).


----------



## Bexx

Great pressie!!  You're on the list


----------



## Mike Jones

May 28th til June 2nd, at DCR. First timers.


----------



## Cyrano

Mike Jones said:


> May 28th til June 2nd, at DCR. First timers.



Added to list


----------



## giuly09

*I've just got on this board and we are going next September 16th to 20th and we'll stay at the Hotel Cheyenne  *


----------



## Cyrano

giuly09 said:


> *I've just got on this board and we are going next September 16th to 20th and we'll stay at the Hotel Cheyenne  *



Hi giuly09 and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet, posting guidelines can be found here and details regarding help on signatures here

Added to list


----------



## R.S.Winters

Hey I'm off to DLP again:
10 - 12 September In Disney's Hotel Cheyenne.


----------



## Cyrano

R.S.Winters said:


> Hey I'm off to DLP again:
> 10 - 12 September In Disney's Hotel Cheyenne.



added to list


----------



## Reiana

Long time reader here.

We are off to Disneyland September 9th - 13th Sequoia Lodge


----------



## Cyrano

Hi Reiana and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet, posting guidelines can be found here and details regarding help on signatures here

Glad to see you posting. Added your trip to the list


----------



## Ware Bears

Hi Reiana, welcome to the DIS!


----------



## Reiana

Thank you very much!


----------



## Pod

Off on May 6th until 10th staying at the Explorers.


----------



## Cyrano

Pod said:


> Off on May 6th until 10th staying at the Explorers.



Added to list


----------



## Jazzman67

Hello,

I'll be at Disneyland Paris on the 14th and 15th of May. I'm travelling with a bus company from Sweden. Part of the trip will focus on Paris, as well. I'm celebrating my 40th birthday on May 16th.


----------



## Cyrano

Jazzman67 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'll be at Disneyland Paris on the 14th and 15th of May. I'm travelling with a bus company from Sweden. Part of the trip will focus on Paris, as well. I'm celebrating my 40th birthday on May 16th.



Where are you staying


----------



## Jazzman67

I'll be staying at the Kyriad Hotel. The bus company's not 
keen on spending money. So, I won't have some of the 
advantages that you get when you're in a Disney Hotel.
The appeal for the bus company is to travel with a budget.

But, I'll be sure to check out the Jazz club that I believe one
of the Disney hotels has. I'm a jazz buff along with being a 
movie buff. You can just imagine which thema park I'll be 
going to... The only downside is that MGM isn't involved with 
this theme park. Oh well.


----------



## Cyrano

Jazzman67 added to list


----------



## dlpSteve

Denise and I - October 8th - 12th 2007 - Cheyenne, of course!

Excited, and then some!


----------



## Cyrano

dlpSteve said:


> Denise and I - October 8th - 12th 2007 - Cheyenne, of course!



Added to list


----------



## mikerodda

Hi there, this is my first post on the DIS so I'm a bit nervous...

My family - that's me, my DW, DS(9) and DD(7) - are heading off to SL on 5th August for 4 nights. We're flying from Exeter and the flight times mean that we can spend most of our arrival and departure days in the the parks.

This holiday means a lot to us. In 2005, we were forced to cancel a 3 week trip to Florida just before the departure date due to a big hiccup with our finances. Needless to say, the kids were devastated and we've been saving hard ever since to make it up to them (and us of course)!

I'm sure we'll have loads of questions and here's my first:

What little extras can you think of that don't add too much to the cost of the holiday but will help to make the trip that little bit more special for the kids? As an example I've read that you can get autograph books that the characters sign for the kids.

Thanks in anticipation of lots of good ideas!

Mike


----------



## Cyrano

Hi Mike and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet, posting guidelines can be found here and details regarding help on signatures here

I'll add your trip to the calendar 

Autographs are a great way for the kids to get some magic. Another is at the character meet n greets you are able to take your own photos. Another great way to remember the trip without having to buy every official photo


----------



## A Small World

mikerodda said:


> What little extras can you think of that don't add too much to the cost of the holiday but will help to make the trip that little bit more special for the kids? As an example I've read that you can get autograph books that the characters sign for the kids.
> 
> Thanks in anticipation of lots of good ideas!
> 
> Mike



Can someone move this to start a separate thread as it may be good to look at ideas to make the trip special but think it may get lost here.


----------



## davewasbaloo

The baloos will be there the 18th to the 29th June staying at the Marriott Vacation Club


----------



## Perdie

My hubby and I will be going July 4th and staying through the 9th at Hotel New York!! (Thanks Davewasabaloo!) It will be our third time there (a weekend last october and Christmas Day-side trip from our Paris trip-it was COOOLD on Xmas!)

can't wait!!


----------



## ema74

Hiya everyone,

We have definitely caught the Disney bug!!! Went twice last year and booked another DLP trip for july.    

So yeah, going on 21st till 25th of July staying at Cheyenne for the first time and really looking forward to it!!!

Ema, Jeremy and DD1 Mia (5) and baby Anya (8m)

_June 2006 - Sequoia Lodge
December 2006 - Newport Bay Club
July 2007 - Cheyenne
_
and many more...


----------



## nifferwilko

Realised I haven't added my dates.
Off on the 10th - 18th June - staying offsite (camping!!) at Les Etangs Fleuris.
Sister is driving (first time abroad) so we may never get there!!


----------



## Cyrano

davewasbaloo, Perdie, ema74 and nifferwilko. Added to list


----------



## dizneeat

I can hardly wait for the 25th  to arrive, when we will go back to  DLRP!!  We will be staying at the new Citea holiday homes and leave (sadly) on the 29th!!

So looking forward to seeing my favorite castle all decked out for its 15th birthday!!

Karin  and Tom


----------



## Rachie B

We will be in France from 6th - 9th July

staying ta La Croix Du Vieux Pont @ Berny Riviere, and doing a day trip to DLRP on Sat 7th   < dreading the crowds / queues / heat already icon >  

There's myself and hubby plus sons 11 & 5 

This will be our 2nd day trip,hopefully next yr I will convince hubby to take a longer hol and stay in one of the Disney Hotels   and combine it with seeing Paris properly too  thats my aim lol


----------



## A Small World

We have just booked our hotel for our short trip in Summer. We are in France for 2 weeks (exploring the Loire Valley and 2 days in Paris -both camping) 

We are then staying at Holiday Inn 30th July to 1st Aug to visit DLP again.


----------



## Cyrano

Added to list


----------



## SandraVB79

May 20, 1-day trip 
May 31 - June 02: offsite (Tulip Inn) for the Shareholders event!


----------



## Cyrano

SandraVB79 said:


> May 20, 1-day trip
> May 31 - June 02: offsite (Tulip Inn) for the Shareholders event!



Added to list


----------



## Wuzefelix

June 2-3

Just a short trip because of the Shareholders Event and because I really want to see the new Parade . We will stay off-property, but we have not booked a room yet.


----------



## meeko cat

we will be going 30th July to 3rd August staying at the Explorers hotel and

 travelling via Eurostar with free tickets from Virgin  

Our first trip to DLP...we are so excited.


----------



## Ware Bears

Wuzefelix said:


> June 2-3
> 
> Just a short trip because of the Shareholders Event and because I really want to see the new Parade . We will stay off-property, but we have not booked a room yet.



 Added to list   Looking forward to hearing all about it!


----------



## Ware Bears

meeko cat said:


> we will be going 30th July to 3rd August staying at the Explorers hotel and
> 
> travelling via Eurostar with free tickets from Virgin
> 
> Our first trip to DLP...we are so excited.



 Added to list.    Free tickets, you lucky things!


----------



## BONITATIME

We are going from the 21st to the 24th of june staying I think in the Kyriad.
Another pin trading event, If anyone wants to meet up please PM me.


----------



## Cyrano

BONITATIME said:


> We are going from the 21st to the 24th of june staying I think in the Kyriad.
> Another pin trading event, If anyone wants to meet up please PM me.



Added to list


----------



## BONITATIME

Thanks, I can't wait to see the new rides.


----------



## marcus.ka

We will be in the Resort and in Paris from 6th June to 11th June staying at the Hotel New York!


----------



## Cyrano

marcus.ka said:


> We will be in the Resort and in Paris from 6th June to 11th June staying at the Hotel New York!



added to list


----------



## princesslisa71

princesslisa71 - May 21-23 sad, no one else yet. Sequoia Lodge


----------



## Cyrano

Hi princesslisa71 and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet, posting guidelines can be found here and details regarding help on signatures here

Added to list


----------



## princesslisa71

Cyrano said:


> Hi princesslisa71 and welcome to DLP DIS board
> We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each
> 
> If you have not had a look yet, posting guidelines can be found here and details regarding help on signatures here
> 
> Added to list



thanks, I just joined the Med sailing and found this one. I doing a stopover in Paris before heading down to Barcelona. Looking forward to all the tips. Second time to DLP.


----------



## Cyrano

princesslisa71 said:


> thanks, I just joined the Med sailing and found this one. I doing a stopover in Paris before heading down to Barcelona. Looking forward to all the tips. Second time to DLP.



I'm sure lots on the board would love to hear all about DCL in the Mediterranean along with your stop over


----------



## pink_angel

WELL....IM GOING ON MONDAY! 2 nights 3 days at the disneyhotel plus first class eurostar

i so cant wait, i actauly feel more excited the 2nd time going than the first...how strange! lol

cat


----------



## Cyrano

pink_angel said:


> WELL....IM GOING ON MONDAY! 2 nights 3 days at the disneyhotel plus first class eurostar
> 
> i so cant wait, i actauly feel more excited the 2nd time going than the first...how strange! lol
> 
> cat



Hope you'll be back to tell us all about it


----------



## Wolf52

Hi we're going on 3 November for four days - a treat for my son who will be 3 on 2 November.  Staying at the Hotel Elysees Val d'Europe as I think he may find the whole Disney experience slightly overwhelming.  Any tips gratefully accepted!

Excellent website very informative. 

Nina


----------



## ukool

Going in 14 days - i cant wait


----------



## Cass

Where are all the December people? Just 2 of us so far.


----------



## Cyrano

Wolf52 said:


> Hi we're going on 3 November for four days - a treat for my son who will be 3 on 2 November.  Staying at the Hotel Elysees Val d'Europe as I think he may find the whole Disney experience slightly overwhelming.  Any tips gratefully accepted!
> 
> Excellent website very informative.
> 
> Nina



Hi Nina and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet, posting guidelines can be found here and details regarding help on signatures here

Added to list


----------



## Soozeej

July 15th staying at Santa Fe for 4 nights!


----------



## bavaria

well, I suppose add me to the list Jul 1-3! my crazy work/travel schedule affords some time for a quick visit to destress and get over some serious jet lag from which I will be suffering at that time


----------



## Cyrano

Soozeej said:


> July 15th staying at Santa Fe for 4 nights!



Hi Susie and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet, posting guidelines can be found here and details regarding help on signatures here

Added to list


----------



## Cyrano

bavaria said:


> well, I suppose add me to the list Jul 1-3! my crazy work/travel schedule affords some time for a quick visit to destress and get over some serious jet lag from which I will be suffering at that time



Added to list


----------



## BRobson

Would you be able to change departure date to 15th July as we have added one more night    .Thanks


----------



## Cyrano

BRobson said:


> Would you be able to change departure date to 15th July as we have added one more night    .Thanks



Excellent news. Updated


----------



## milomummy

We are staying September 10th-14th (4 nights/5 days) in the Santa Fe. Driving across Europe to get there.....soooooooooooooo excited, I CAN'T WAIT!!! 
It's supposedly for my 3 year old son but I actually think it is more for me! 
Real age....29, age at heart...5


----------



## Cyrano

milomummy said:


> We are staying September 10th-14th (4 nights/5 days) in the Santa Fe. Driving across Europe to get there.....soooooooooooooo excited, I CAN'T WAIT!!!
> It's supposedly for my 3 year old son but I actually think it is more for me!
> Real age....29, age at heart...5



Added to list


----------



## littlemissnaughty

Hi.  I'm going August 3rd -6th, staying in Hotel New York.   
I'm soooooo excited, I'll be the biggest kid there.  Can't wait to go to Pizza Planet.  

It'll be my 2nd time to DLP, went years ago on a college trip.  Absolute nightmare, but this time I'm organising it!


----------



## Cyrano

littlemissnaughty said:


> Hi.  I'm going August 3rd -6th, staying in Hotel New York.
> I'm soooooo excited, I'll be the biggest kid there.  Can't wait to go to Pizza Planet.
> 
> It'll be my 2nd time to DLP, went years ago on a college trip.  Absolute nightmare, but this time I'm organising it!



Hi littlemissnaughty and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet, posting guidelines can be found here and details regarding help on signatures here

Added to list


----------



## DisneyDudet

Cass said:


> Where are all the December people? Just 2 of us so far.



Add me to the list for December... we'll be in Paris for 7 days, DLP for 2.


----------



## Ware Bears

Added


----------



## Debwid

Hi everyone! 

This is my first post but will certainly not be my last. I am a Disney virgin so will be asking loads of questions over the next month or so. I am going Wed 15th - Sat 18th August, staying in Sequoia with my partner and little girl, 3 yrs. 

I am soooooooooooooo excited!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## small

Hi all,

We are finally going......  We have had a rough ride this year as my DD needed her second lot of cranio surgery for her craniosynotosis.  This was meant to be in Feb but got delayed to April.  We are finally through it and we will be using this trip to 'start' 2007.

Anyone interested can have a look at our family website here ===>

no www just
(hopefully spybot unfriendly)
uk
dot
geocities
dot
com
/
jdsmall2003

We are so excited.      We are staying at DCR from 11th to 16th June.  I hope the queues aren't too big and the weather is nice.

Small family == me - Jonathan (35), Jo (abit older - not allowed to say), Lewis (4) and Evie (2)


----------



## Cyrano

Debwid said:


> I am going Wed 15th - Sat 18th August, staying in Sequoia with my partner and little girl, 3 yrs.


Added to list


----------



## Cyrano

small said:


> We are staying at DCR from 11th to 16th June.  I hope the queues aren't too big and the weather is nice.



Added to list


----------



## Ware Bears

small said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We are finally going......  We have had a rough ride this year as my DD needed her second lot of cranio surgery for her craniosynotosis.  This was meant to be in Feb but got delayed to April.  We are finally through it and we will be using this trip to 'start' 2007.



Here's some  to wish you a magical trip!


----------



## mickey66

Hi

We are driving over on 22nd September and staying at Dreamcastle, then going to Disneyland Hotel on 23rd until 27th.

Sooo excited


----------



## tennisfan

Going again on the 1st June for 2 days/1 night staying at the Kyriad


----------



## Cyrano

mickey66 said:


> We are driving over on 22nd September and staying at Dreamcastle, then going to Disneyland Hotel on 23rd until 27th.



Added to list


----------



## Cyrano

tennisfan said:


> Going again on the 1st June for 2 days/1 night staying at the Kyriad



Added to list


----------



## marlouwrig

22nd to the 25th October Staying at Sequoia Lodge


----------



## Cyrano

marlouwrig said:


> 22nd to the 25th October Staying at Sequoia Lodge



Added to list


----------



## Lari

From 24.09.07 to 28.09.07, staying at Dream Castle Hotel


----------



## Architect

First week in July, all week, DCR!  Ya beaut!


----------



## Cyrano

Architect said:


> First week in July, all week, DCR!  Ya beaut!



What are your dates so we can add you to the list


----------



## Cyrano

Lari said:


> From 24.09.07 to 28.09.07, staying at Dream Castle Hotel



Added to list


----------



## scald

Going in July from 2nd to the 8th.....


----------



## scald

Oh yeah, forgot to say, staying in the Cheyenne. 2 day drive, but well worth it.


----------



## Cyrano

scald said:


> Going in July from 2nd to the 8th.....



Added to list


----------



## sarahy2jmad

Im going with my sister, my niece and my fiance on the 13th of June to the 17th of June 2007 staying at the Hotel Santa Fe.


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you


----------



## mollies_mum

23rd October to 25th October at the Santa Fe!!!
Cant wait!
Ruby xxx


----------



## punkin712

DH and I will be there from July 16 - July 23 at the Hotel New York.  We will be celebrating our 10th wedding anniversary and we're so excited!  We had our Fairy Tale Wedding at WDW and thought it was only right to spend our first "big" anniversary with the Mouse.


----------



## Cyrano

mollies_mum said:


> 23rd October to 25th October at the Santa Fe!!!
> Cant wait!
> Ruby xxx



Added to list


----------



## Cyrano

punkin712 said:


> DH and I will be there from July 16 - July 23 at the Hotel New York.



Added to list


----------



## TandCmum

We will be there 8th to 12th october, not sure which hotel yet though


----------



## Cyrano

TandCmum said:


> We will be there 8th to 12th october, not sure which hotel yet though



Let us know your hotel when you have booked and you'll be added to the list


----------



## athenspaps

24 to 28 June staying at Disneyland hotel


----------



## Cyrano

athenspaps said:


> 24 to 28 June staying at Disneyland hotel



Added to list


----------



## CheekyVikster

We're going 23rd-27th September staying at the Dreamcastle!!!!!!  Can't wait!


----------



## Cyrano

CheekyVikster said:


> We're going 23rd-27th September staying at the Dreamcastle!!!!!!  Can't wait!



Hi CheekyVikster and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet, posting guidelines can be found here and details regarding help on signatures here

Added to list


----------



## ujpest_doza

21st June til 23rd June Sequoia Lodge


----------



## Flossbolna

September 30 - October 3 Sequoia Lodge  

Thanks for keeping this thread up to date!


----------



## Cyrano

ujpest_doza said:


> 21st June til 23rd June Sequoia Lodge



Added to listed


----------



## Cyrano

Flossbolna said:


> September 30 - October 3 Sequoia Lodge
> 
> Thanks for keeping this thread up to date!



Added to list, thank you


----------



## OlKiara

We'll be in DLP June 21-June 25.  DD 8; DS 13


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you to list!  

Where are you staying?


----------



## OlKiara

We're staying at the Disneyland hotel.  After our stay at DLP we're heading to Barcelona for the cruise!


----------



## Cyrano

Hi OlKiara and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet, posting guidelines can be found here and details regarding help on signatures here

Disneyland Hotel followed by DCL Med cruise, how wonderful   Hope you'll come back and tell us all about it


----------



## Wuzefelix

Hi!

I booked a trip from July 17-21. We will stay Offsite at the Village Hotel (Bussy Saint-Georges).

Greetings from Germany, Wuzefelix


----------



## Cyrano

Wuzefelix said:


> Hi!
> 
> I booked a trip from July 17-21. We will stay Offsite at the Village Hotel (Bussy Saint-Georges).



Added to list


----------



## Rookinla

Hi All!,

We will be going to DLP for the first time from Sept 21-28, 2007.  We are staying at Marriott's Village.  We've only seen pics but absolutely can't wait to get there!!!!!

Cheers,

Eric and Amy Kerr
Los Angeles, CA


----------



## Cyrano

Hi Eric and Amy and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet, posting guidelines can be found here and details regarding help on signatures here


----------



## kathleena

Hi!!!  I will be staying at the Holiday Inn Marne la Vallee from June 30th to July 3rd.


----------



## Cyrano

kathleena said:


> Hi!!!  I will be staying at the Holiday Inn Marne la Vallee from June 30th to July 3rd.



Added to list


----------



## DLPdaft

2nd visit for us to the Santa Fe from 3rd to 5th October.

Elaine


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you to list, Elaine.


----------



## scifi_wasabi

I'll be going back for my 2nd visit from July 12th to July 17th. I can't wait!!!


----------



## Bexx

Welcome to the DIS scifi wasabi!!   I've added you to the list  If you want to let us know where you're staying, we can add that on too


----------



## scifi_wasabi

Oops, forgot about that  Me, my mum and my dad are staying in the Newport Bay Hotel

Amie xxx


----------



## Bexx

Must have been the excitement


----------



## scifi_wasabi

Oh it definately is!


----------



## i_dont_like_gloves

Im going to be having a busy few months.

Were planning to go:
        9th-12th of november in HNY
        29th dec- 2nd of january in HNY
        3rd-6th of feb 2008 in Disneyland Hotel castle club. 

SO excited. But i had better start getting in some overtime at work to pay for it all!


----------



## Cyrano

i_dont_like_gloves said:


> Were planning to go:
> 9th-12th of november in HNY
> 29th dec- 2nd of january in HNY
> 3rd-6th of feb 2008 in Disneyland Hotel castle club.



Added to list


----------



## shingle

hi me, hubby ds 17 and dd 12 will be staying at the newport bay aug 27th for one week cant wait


----------



## Cyrano

shingle said:


> hi me, hubby ds 17 and dd 12 will be staying at the newport bay aug 27th for one week cant wait



Added to list


----------



## zcapp10

Hi,
Me, Hubby, DS (3 1/2) and DD (1) are there from 5 - 12th September.
We are going to try out the P&V at Val D'Europe as the reviews I have seen have improved dramatically!
Ta,
Faye


----------



## Wuzefelix

Hi!

I am already in the list with my DLRP trip in july, but now I booked a second trip in june . That means I can come back to the happiest place in europe 3 weeks before I thougt.

So my "first" trip will be in july 17th until 21st at Village Hotel in Bussy St Georges (already in the list), and my "second" trip will be

*june 25th until 29th at the Holiday Inn (Disney selected Hotel).*

They don't call me Disney fanatic for nothing .


----------



## Cyrano

Wuzefelix said:


> june 25th until 29th at the Holiday Inn



Added to list


----------



## zackash

Hi everybody !! I'm actualy a french guy, sooo I go often to DLRP, and my next trip there will be on august beginning !



(I'm so sorry for all my spelling mistake    )

kiss


----------



## Bexx

zackash said:


> I go often to DLRP



Lucky you


----------



## athenspaps

change in plans

21-25/6 sequoia lodge


----------



## MsFreud

We finally got our "Go get to AP short trip" date...
We'll be doing a 1 overnight Aug 15/16


----------



## Bexx

Updated you athenspaps, and added you to the list MsFreud  

BTW where are you staying on your short trip MsFreud?


----------



## MsFreud

Bexx said:


> Updated you athenspaps, and added you to the list MsFreud
> 
> BTW where are you staying on your short trip MsFreud?



Uhhhmmm... I have it narrowed to the Holiday Inn or the Elysee... We'll see which wins out in the next few days when we have to make the final call.


----------



## mixednuts

we are going 23rd december - 27th december   

staying at sequoia lodge


----------



## TotallyAngelic

HI

We are arriving on 17th July until 21st July, and we are staying at the Citea Residentiel. (and it's a surprise for the kids so I hope they don't read this post!)


----------



## Cyrano

TotallyAngelic said:


> HI
> 
> We are arriving on 17th July until 21st July, and we are staying at the Citea Residentiel. (and it's a surprise for the kids so I hope they don't read this post!)



Lovely surprise. Looks like July will be full of DISers 

Added to list


----------



## smileyk8

i've just booked to take my mum back to DLP November 26-29th for the christmas stuff 

We're staying at the Hotel New York and hoping that the pool and things will be open this year!  Altho all the disney magic  may take up all of our time


----------



## Cyrano

smileyk8 said:


> i've just booked to take my mum back to DLP November 26-29th for the christmas stuff



I'm sure your mum will love Christmas at DLP. Added to list


----------



## Lyndylou

This will be our first trip to DRP after several to WDW. Only going for 5 nights with 3 foster children plus one DD. Only place which can accomodate us is Explorers but looks nice. Going from 2nd-7th August. Anybody help with places to book for character meals?


----------



## Cyrano

Lyndylou said:


> This will be our first trip to DRP after several to WDW. Only going for 5 nights with 3 foster children plus one DD. Only place which can accomodate us is Explorers but looks nice. Going from 2nd-7th



I'm sure you'll have a great time. Added to list


----------



## Grunner

Hello.
We have just booked our 1st Euro Disney holiday  ,it's not until next year (24feb-28 feb 2008) .
So guys and girls expect alot of question from me and my family .
We are staying at the Explorers,my family:me (37),my partner Shelly(33) our boy Zac(9) and Keziah our little girl(5),
we are going with a good friend Alli(39)and her girl Jemma(12).


----------



## Cyrano

Hi Grunner and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here and details regarding help on signatures here

added to list


----------



## Cubbie

We will be there on August 7-9.  It's our first time, so we are interested to experience the culture and beauty of a park outside the states.  We're staying at NB, but after hearing some recent reviews, I'm starting to doubt that it was the right choice.  I guess we won't be in the room much, so we'll just have to deal.


----------



## Bexx

Welcome to the DLP board Cubbie!  Hopefully you will find everything is find at the Newport Bay  Added to the list


----------



## Cyrano

Hi Cubbie and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here and details regarding help on signatures here


----------



## kimnhol

Hi   We are going to DLP by Eurostar leaving Sunday 1st July morning and returning Wednesday night 4th and staying at the disney hotel Me, other half and dd (10) ds (8) and little dd (2)  Dont expect any sense out of any of us, we all have that big fixed grin expressions on our faces


----------



## mixednuts

thats is you rub it in  

we have to wait till christmas yet !!!  and i cant wait   

only joking have a lovely time and send us back a report


----------



## Cyrano

kimnhol said:


> Hi   We are going to DLP by Eurostar leaving Sunday 1st July morning and returning Wednesday night 4th



Added to list


----------



## Architect

Off in an hour!  2 days leisurely drive from the sunny Highlands, overnight ferry on Saturday, then arriving lunchtime on Sunday. And a whole week at the Parc (before a second week on the beach in Brittany)!!


----------



## Bexx

Architect said:


> Off in an hour!  2 days leisurely drive from the sunny Highlands, overnight ferry on Saturday, then arriving lunchtime on Sunday. And a whole week at the Parc (before a second week on the beach in Brittany)!!



Sounds wonderful  Sending some    for a great time - and good weather!!


----------



## FHT

We're going on Monday 2nd July & will be staying at the Hotel New York


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you ~ have a great time!


----------



## tommy111

me and the kids going 12th to the 17th november new york hotel.


----------



## Mrs Stonfiesta

Me and Roy (Stonfiesta) have just booked for 10 - 14 Sept satying at the santa fe


----------



## Cyrano

tommy111 said:


> me and the kids going 12th to the 17th november new york hotel.



Added to list


----------



## Cyrano

Mrs Stonfiesta said:


> Me and Roy (Stonfiesta) have just booked for 10 - 14 Sept satying at the santa fe



Added to list


----------



## sjaakie

Would you please put us on the list for 24 -25-26-26 december.
Thank you.


----------



## Sarah Sarill

Jackie.

Can you also change my December dates from 23rd-2nd to 24th december to 3rd January. 

Sarah


----------



## Cyrano

sjaakie said:


> Would you please put us on the list for 24 -25-26-26 december.
> Thank you.



Added to list


----------



## Cyrano

Sarah Sarill said:


> Jackie.
> 
> Can you also change my December dates from 23rd-2nd to 24th december to 3rd January.
> 
> Sarah



Changed


----------



## Melanie1965

Hi

We are going on the 14th september for 3 nights staying in the hotel Kyriad


----------



## Ware Bears

Hi Melanie1965, welcome to the DIS!  

I've added you to the list.


----------



## Cyrano

Hi Melanie and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here and details regarding help on signatures here


----------



## ScalexMouse

Sorry it's a bit late...

23rd - 27th July 2007 - Castle Club!  (I'll have to write a trip report)


----------



## Bexx

Very nice   I've added you to the list


----------



## mickey66

Hi
We are now staying at the Holiday Inn on the 22nd September and the Castle Club at Disneyland Hotel 23rd to 27th September


----------



## Bexx

All changed Pam


----------



## TandCmum

can you add me to the list now i have finally booked

8th -12th oct, sequoia lodge

thanks


----------



## Bexx

On the list


----------



## SandraVB79

August 2-5, staying offsite at a bed & breakfast.  We pay for those three nights only as much as one night in a hotel.  I'll let you know how the B&B is, but in France they are usually good!


----------



## Bexx

Added to the list Sandra


----------



## CabbieMcJones

Hello...I'm headed on a solo trip staying off site on September 6/7. Thanks!


----------



## Bexx

On the list CabbieMcJones


----------



## Principessa

Hello,  I'll be going to DLP for the first time on July 24-25.
We are just fitting in a one day visit on our way to other plans.


----------



## Principessa

Oh, we are staying off site at the Radisson SAS hotel.
...I'm hoping this is not a mistake;  But with this quick trip it shouldn't
matter.  Anyone know anything about this Radisson?  I think they have
a shuttle to the park once per hour...
thanks!


----------



## andreag

October 2007
Andreag 1st - 3rd Santa Fe


----------



## MasterElwood

MasterElwood & Mrs. MasterElwood     October 22th -26th DLRP to celebrate our 5th wedding anniversary (24th October)

Hotel - not sure yet...


MasterElwood


----------



## MasterElwood

oh... i almost forgot:

MasterElwood & Mrs. MasterElwood & Friends     March 2008   DLRP   for Tower of Terror

Hotel - unknown yet...


----------



## Ware Bears

Principessa said:


> Oh, we are staying off site at the Radisson SAS hotel.
> ...I'm hoping this is not a mistake;  But with this quick trip it shouldn't
> matter.  Anyone know anything about this Radisson?  I think they have
> a shuttle to the park once per hour...
> thanks!


Added you to list.  
There is some info about the shuttle in post #2 here.


----------



## Ware Bears

andreag said:


> October 2007
> Andreag 1st - 3rd Santa Fe



Added you.


----------



## Ware Bears

MasterElwood said:


> MasterElwood & Mrs. MasterElwood     October 22th -26th DLRP to celebrate our 5th wedding anniversary (24th October)
> 
> Hotel - not sure yet...
> 
> 
> MasterElwood


How lovely, congratulations!


----------



## Ware Bears

MasterElwood said:


> oh... i almost forgot:
> 
> MasterElwood & Mrs. MasterElwood & Friends     March 2008   DLRP   for Tower of Terror
> 
> Hotel - unknown yet...




 How exciting!!!


----------



## MasterElwood

Ware Bears said:
			
		

> How exciting!!!



Yupp.

March is much warmer then Jan or Feb but still very low on people so i hope we can "drop" all day long  

(but i don´t think i can beat my own SM record of 47 "blasts" in one day...)


MasterElwood


----------



## MaryThorn

Hi there

New to all this and Disneyland.

Staying for my first ever Disney experience at Kyriad hotel from 26th - 30th August.

I'm getting quite excited now, although more excited at seeing the look on my little girls face when she realises where we're going, hoping to keep it a surprise until we get there.  Every time she sees an advert on TV for Disneyland, she begs me to let her go there.  She's five and my other little one is almost 3, so hoping it will be a truly magical experience for them both.


----------



## MasterElwood

Thrust me: You will NEVER EVER forget your first visit to disneyland...

A little advice: As you are going in August, make sure you know what a "fastpass" is, how to use it, and then USE IT!!! 


MasterElwood


----------



## poppie123

Hi all,

Me and my daughter (13) are going to DLP on the 10/03/2008 for 3 nights staying at the Sequoia Lodge.


----------



## Ware Bears

List updated


----------



## Pirata

Booked 5th - 9th October, Sequoia Lodge!


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you!


----------



## bluegirl

HI all we are already listed as going on the 23rd -27th Oct but have changed hotels to the Newport Bay Club, just wondered if this could be updated?
Many Thanks
Janex


----------



## Orion33

All booked-Sequoia Lodge 21st-24th December!!!!

I am so excited i might burst

plus we are taking our niece for her first disney experience she will only just be seven... it's going to be a suprise till we acually get there and somehow i have to keep my mouth shut all the way there NOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Bexx

Changed your hotel bluegirl, and added you to the list Orion33


----------



## birstallclaire

me, my hubby and kids, next year 10 - 15th March 2008, staying at sequiona lodge, one the 5 nights six days, kids go free offer!


----------



## liltigger

Have just booked to stay in Santa Fe on 31 oct for 5 nights 
We are also doing the halloween party so cannot wait


----------



## Cyrano

Hi birstallclaire and  liltigger. Welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here and details regarding help on signatures here

Added to the list


----------



## Niki T

Going 24th March...first time!!! Staying at Santa Fe for 4 nights. Can't wait


----------



## poppie123

Just added an extra night. YIPPEE!!
Now going from the 10th-14th March, Sequoia Lodge. 
Can you update me please.


----------



## Bexx

Updated you poppie123 and added you on Niki T


----------



## kevankiki

Could you add me on too please.

21st - 24th March 2008, sleeping in the Disneyland Castle, in a sleeping bag


----------



## Cyrano

kevankiki said:


> Could you add me on too please.



Added to list. Let us know when you have sorted out your hotel


----------



## kevankiki

Thanks Reid, will let you know when we have something legal booked


----------



## wendybird7

january the 14th until the 17th...not sure which hotel yet!


----------



## Cyrano

wendybird7 said:


> january the 14th until the 17th...not sure which hotel yet!



Added to list


----------



## rottie155

*I'm staying in Disneyland Hotel on 15th-20th October 2007  

AdaM*


----------



## Cyrano

Hi Adam and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here and details regarding help on signatures here

Added to list


----------



## rottie155

*Hey! Thank you for the warm welcome!! I have been browsing the boards for a while now and thought its about time I took part and got involved!! lol

I cannot wait till October now!! I have just called my holiday operators and arranged for an upgrade to Castle Club!! So now we have 5 nights in Castle Club to look forward too!! Soooo excited now!!!!!!  

AdaM*


----------



## Cyrano

rottie155 said:


> Hey! Thank you for the warm welcome!! I have been browsing the boards for a while now and thought its about time I took part and got involved!! lol



Glad to see you 

Castle Club, how wonderful


----------



## rottie155

*I know I cannot wait!!! I have never done it before - I was reading on here about it on a few of the threads and I decided to do it lol. Yay for Disney!! lol   *


----------



## tsandas

We are staying at the Dream Castle from 15th - 19th October 2007


----------



## Cyrano

tsandas said:


> We are staying at the Dream Castle from 15th - 19th October 2007



Added to list


----------



## Princess_Melanie

Please can you add me and my DBF - we're at the Disneyland Hotel 2-5 December  Thank you!!



rottie155 said:


> *Hey! Thank you for the warm welcome!! I have been browsing the boards for a while now and thought its about time I took part and got involved!! lol
> 
> I cannot wait till October now!! I have just called my holiday operators and arranged for an upgrade to Castle Club!! So now we have 5 nights in Castle Club to look forward too!! Soooo excited now!!!!!!
> 
> AdaM*



We're trying to find out if we can upgrade or not (it's our 1st anniversary so a special trip) - we're having great difficulty getting through to anyone at DLRP that can help us with this - did you find it easy?


----------



## Cyrano

Princess_Melanie said:


> Please can you add me and my DBF - we're at the Disneyland Hotel 2-5 December  Thank you!!



Added to list


----------



## rottie155

Princess_Melanie said:


> Please can you add me and my DBF - we're at the Disneyland Hotel 2-5 December  Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> We're trying to find out if we can upgrade or not (it's our 1st anniversary so a special trip) - we're having great difficulty getting through to anyone at DLRP that can help us with this - did you find it easy?



*Hey!! You're gonna have a fantastic anniversary there! What better place to spend it as well!! Congrats in advance!!!
See, I booked through Thomson so I just called them up and they were basically my middle-man to DLRP. Have you booked directly through DLRP then? If so and you still cant get through to them - if worse comes to worse I wonder if you'd be able to send an email or something explaining the situation and see if there's any other numbers you can try? 

AdaM*


----------



## dee slack

OMG I can't believe that DH has just booked DLP for my 40th Birthday in October!  
*We're going Sun Oct 7th to Wed Oct 10th and staying at the Cheyenne. *

It's 14 years since our last trip there (and 15 years since our 1st trip) so it's a great Birthday pressie      Any tips for making my Birthday even more special?


----------



## Cyrano

Hi Dee and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here and details regarding help on signatures here

Added to list


----------



## HappyHols

We're off on 22nd Aug (not long now!!!) until 25th Aug staying at My Travels Explorer.

Lou xx


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you to list Lou.


----------



## Ware Bears

dee slack said:


> OMG I can't believe that DH has just booked DLP for my 40th Birthday in October!
> *We're going Sun Oct 7th to Wed Oct 10th and staying at the Cheyenne. *
> 
> It's 14 years since our last trip there (and 15 years since our 1st trip) so it's a great Birthday pressie      Any tips for making my Birthday even more special?



Wow, it's certainly a special year for you Dee!    If you start a new thread I'm sure you'll get lots of helpful advice.


----------



## poppyscorner

Me my hubby and three kids going 12th Dec 2007 staying for three nights at the cheyanne cant wait


----------



## Cyrano

poppyscorner said:


> Me my hubby and three kids going 12th Dec 2007 staying for three nights at the cheyanne cant wait



Added to list


----------



## cstokell

Me, DH & DD.  3rd to 6th December staying in CC at DLH.


----------



## ElenaP

We are going going going! From the 13th to the 17th of November, Disneyland Hotel, me, DH, Ds1yo and Ds3yo  
I can't wait!!!  

Ciao
ElenaP from Italy


----------



## Ware Bears

Caroline and Elena, you're both added!


----------



## suzybear6

Thought I'd add my dates to this thread.
We (DP, DD(5) % DS (4) and me) are staying at the Holiday Inn 23-25th Oct 07  
Luv Suzy


----------



## Cyrano

suzybear6 said:


> Thought I'd add my dates to this thread.
> We (DP, DD(5) % DS (4) and me) are staying at the Holiday Inn 23-25th Oct 07
> Luv Suzy



Added to the list


----------



## judi jacobs

Its been a while since I was on here, Hello everyone!

We're off again, arrive 20th August till 25th August (Ambers 3rd time and shes only 18 months old) we are staying in the Sequoia Lodge. We then go again in October with some of our in laws and staying in Newport Bay.

Cant wait till 11 days time. I want to go now. Have just been watching Ambers reaction to the website intros and that bought tears to my eyes, best take a box of tissues with me.


----------



## Cyrano

judi jacobs said:


> We're off again, arrive 20th August till 25th August (Ambers 3rd time and shes only 18 months old) we are staying in the Sequoia Lodge. We then go again in October with some of our in laws and staying in Newport Bay.



Hello again 
Added your August dates. Let us know dates for October and we'll add them too


----------



## judi jacobs

Hi Reid
Thanks for the welcome back - dates for October are
arrive 21st and leave 26th (Half Term!!!!!0 just in time for the Halloween celebrations to begin. Cant wait!


----------



## Cyrano

judi jacobs said:


> Hi Reid
> Thanks for the welcome back - dates for October are
> arrive 21st and leave 26th (Half Term!!!!!0 just in time for the Halloween celebrations to begin. Cant wait!



... and added again 

Halloween is a season we'd love to see


----------



## kevankiki

We now have our hotel booked for next Easter   

Phoned Disney this morning and the discount rates were available for APs, I could have had the Sante Fe for £285, but decided to 'compromise' by forgoing the £28 charge had we opted for Disney Express, and went for the Sequoia Lodge for £424 (discounted from the room only rate previously quoted of £508.50). 

I am so excited, as I have always wanted to try the SL


----------



## Bexx

Good choice Annette  I've updated the list


----------



## karengr

please add me to the list January 18th-21st 2008, cheyenne.(5th time)


----------



## wendybird7

just to confirm it is the sequoia lodge we will be staying at in january


----------



## Cyrano

karengr said:


> please add me to the list January 18th-21st 2008, cheyenne.(5th time)



Added to list


----------



## Cyrano

wendybird7 said:


> just to confirm it is the sequoia lodge we will be staying at in january



Updated


----------



## tracydcp

Hello! Please could you add me as I booked our 2nd trip today!!

We're going from 20th-23rd November at the New York.

Thanks

Tracy xx


----------



## Cyrano

tracydcp said:


> We're going from 20th-23rd November



Added to list


----------



## tigger300686

Great Thread!! 

I'm going 30th Dec till 2nd Jan


----------



## tigger300686

oh lol i forgot to say where i was staying, unconfirmed yet but hopefully cheyenne


----------



## Cyrano

tigger300686 said:


> I'm going 30th Dec till 2nd Jan


Added to list


----------



## KAC2005

We are going 30th Dec - 3rd Jan.  Could we be added to the list please?


----------



## Cyrano

KAC2005 said:


> We are going 30th Dec - 3rd Jan.  Could we be added to the list please?



Added to list 
Let us know when you have your hotel booked


----------



## x-Red-x

Hello!

I have just booked for our first trip to Disneyland Paris! We are going during the 1st week of October 1-5th and we are staying at the My Travel Exporers Hotel. 

We got an amazing deall through last minute dot com and haven't paid much at all!!!!!!!!!! Looking forward to reading more about it on here!

Lyndsey
xxxxxxx


----------



## Cyrano

Hi Lyndsey and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here and details regarding help on signatures here

Added to list


----------



## KAC2005

Cyrano said:


> Added to list
> Let us know when you have your hotel booked



Ooops!  It's the Cheyenne.


----------



## thelittlemermaid83

Im going DLP January 28th-1st Feb 2008 staying in the Santa Fe
Gonna celebrate my 25th birthday over there yay!


----------



## Cyrano

thelittlemermaid83 said:


> Im going DLP January 28th-1st Feb 2008 staying in the Santa Fe
> Gonna celebrate my 25th birthday over there yay!



Added to list


----------



## dgutte

5th - 8th Sept, back at good old Explorers!!!


----------



## Cyrano

added to list dgutte


----------



## GlendaONeill

Hi,
Our family are going to Disneyland Paris on 13/2/08-16/2/08 for our first trip.
Staying in the Sequoia lodge.

Glenda O'Neill


----------



## Cyrano

GlendaONeill said:


> Hi,
> Our family are going to Disneyland Paris on 13/2/08-16/2/08 for our first trip.
> Staying in the Sequoia lodge.



Hi Glenda and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here and details regarding help on signatures here

Added to list


----------



## R.S.Winters

10 - 12 september 2007 (3 weeks time!! woot) hotel cheyenne


----------



## mrshindig

just booked 2nd october for a budget disney fix!!!

Need this before our Nov 08 Disney Wedding @ WDW!!


----------



## jillrobinson

Jill, Jamie & Liam (Dad's dogsitting)
Ann & Jessie (Dad's babybrother sitting)

Friday 23rd November to Monday 26th November 2007 @


----------



## Ware Bears

mrshindig said:


> just booked 2nd october for a budget disney fix!!!
> 
> Need this before our Nov 08 Disney Wedding @ WDW!!





R.S.Winters said:


> 10 - 12 september 2007 (3 weeks time!! woot) hotel cheyenne






jillrobinson said:


> Jill, Jamie & Liam (Dad's dogsitting)
> Ann & Jessie (Dad's babybrother sitting)
> 
> Friday 23rd November to Monday 26th November 2007 @



Great news!!!     Added you all to list.


----------



## mrshindig

sorry............ i'm going the 2nd to the 5th october at santa fe


----------



## Cyrano

mrshindig said:


> sorry............ i'm going the 2nd to the 5th october at santa fe



Updated


----------



## captainmattsparrow

Wohoo, Im going with a couple of mates in 1 WEEK.  2nd till 6th September.  Cant wait. We are staying in the Santa Fe.


----------



## Celli0905akaFlounder

We're gonna be there next weekend - arriving on friday. Can't wait ...


----------



## Cyrano

captainmattsparrow said:


> Wohoo, Im going with a couple of mates in 1 WEEK.  2nd till 6th September.  Cant wait. We are staying in the Santa Fe.



Added to list


----------



## Cyrano

Celli0905akaFlounder said:


> We're gonna be there next weekend - arriving on friday. Can't wait ...



Hi Celli0905akaFlounder and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here and details regarding help on signatures here

Hope you have a wonderful time


----------



## wendybird7

Off on the 4th Oct, back on the 8th, staying at sequoia Lodge!


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you.


----------



## Celli0905akaFlounder

Cyrano said:


> Hi Celli0905akaFlounder and welcome to DLP DIS board
> 
> Hope you have a wonderful time



Thanks for the welcome and your help! 

This will be the second time for our little one (she's 5 now) to go to Paris. She's definetely the one who's most excited about it  I am also going to meet a friend from NYC over there - haven't seen him for a year. This all together will make it a couple of great days! 

Cheers,
Marcel


----------



## disneyangel

Just realised I didn't post our March trip here - We're going 20-24th March to the Marriot


----------



## Liesbeth

Please add me too; we are going 27 to 29 December, Castle Club.


----------



## Cyrano

disneyangel said:


> Just realised I didn't post our March trip here - We're going 20-24th March to the Marriot



Added to list


----------



## minnielover

im going 21st to the 26th Oct 2007 to DCR


----------



## Cyrano

minnielover said:


> im going 21st to the 26th Oct 2007 to DCR



added to list


----------



## DLPdaft

Just wanted to say this thread is brill - the member who is sponsoring my AP is actually going to be staying at the same hotel as me, at the same time  !

Elaine


----------



## Cyrano

DLPdaft said:


> Just wanted to say this thread is brill - the member who is sponsoring my AP is actually going to be staying at the same hotel as me, at the same time  !



Excellent


----------



## countingstars

Sequoia Lodge, 15-17 oct


----------



## Cyrano

countingstars said:


> Sequoia Lodge, 15-17 oct



Hi countingstars and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here and details regarding help on signatures here

Added to list


----------



## davewasbaloo

We booked again last night.  We'll be going for a week on the 7th June!!!! Staying in the Marriott Vacation Club.  Though we hope to maybe grab some time between now and then.  At least we are booked!!!


----------



## Cyrano

davewasbaloo said:


> We booked again last night.  We'll be going for a week on the 7th June!!!! Staying in the Marriott Vacation Club.  Though we hope to maybe grab some time between now and then.  At least we are booked!!!



added to list 
Great to know at least one trip is booked


----------



## catgirl03

Hi me and DD4 are going 23rd to 26th hotel cheyanne with sis.

I can't wait to see the park all christmasey... 

lol
Annie


----------



## pyebibby

Hi I am taking my 4 children to DCR on 7th April for 8 nights!!
Can't wait.


----------



## Cyrano

catgirl03 said:


> Hi me and DD4 are going 23rd to 26th hotel cheyanne with sis.


Added to list


----------



## Cyrano

pyebibby said:


> Hi I am taking my 4 children to DCR on 7th April for 8 nights!!
> Can't wait.



Added to the list


----------



## jillrobinson

Just come off the phone with Leger and 2 rooms have become available at Sequoia Lodge so we've swapped.  Same dates - that's me and my 2 DS's and Catgirl03 and DD (above).

Sorry Reid, I know I'm a pain, I did this to you last time.

Must change sig.  Just noticed Catgirl03 and me are going together but we've different ticker times, off to check that too.


----------



## Cyrano

jillrobinson said:


> Just come off the phone with Leger and 2 rooms have become available at Sequoia Lodge so we've swapped.



No problem. Changed you all


----------



## HildeKitten

I'm going for the Halloween season in October 
Not on Halloween itself though, I'm doing that in 2008


----------



## Cyrano

HildeKitten said:


> I'm going for the Halloween season in October
> Not on Halloween itself though, I'm doing that in 2008



Have you dates and hotel booked yet?


----------



## HildeKitten

Cyrano said:


> Have you dates and hotel booked yet?



Yup 
Always best to book hotels way in advance 
Got one of the last rooms they had available in Santa Fe ^^


----------



## A Small World

We are going to DCR 27th-29th Dec - DH, myself, DD and taking Grandma for 1st trip to DLP


----------



## Cyrano

A Small World said:


> We are going to DCR 27th-29th Dec - DH, myself, DD and taking Grandma for 1st trip to DLP



Added to list


----------



## wintergreen

Planning to go March 18 to 20 and stay at the Hotel New York, but still impatiently waiting for DVC to release  points charts so that I can use points for the stay.


----------



## Cyrano

wintergreen said:


> Planning to go March 18 to 20 and stay at the Hotel New York, but still impatiently waiting for DVC to release  points charts so that I can use points for the stay.



Added to list


----------



## mumof30_3

Long time since I was on here Sorry. Glad to say we are booked again for next year.  

Sat 8th march - friday 14th march, staying at the Santa Fe.

maureen


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you Maureen!


----------



## sarahc

We will be there from 21st - 24th November!!!  Please add me!  Not sure where we're staying yet though.


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you Sarah!


----------



## lesley.a.murray@talk

We will be at the Sequoia Lodge 16th to 21st October 07


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you


----------



## disneyangel

I got an unexpected bonus from work as a 10 year service award so have booked a quick post Christmas stay for me and DD (5) . We'll be at the Etap in Val D'europe from 2-5th January 2008 

Can you add me to the list please  (gotta use those annual passes  )


----------



## Cyrano

disneyangel said:


> I got an unexpected bonus from work as a 10 year service award so have booked a quick post Christmas stay for me and DD (5) . We'll be at the Etap in Val D'europe from 2-5th January 2008


Lovely  Added to list


----------



## Raci

can you add us to the list please.

6th to 9th January at Sequoia Lodge  

Thanks


----------



## bozzboy

Wahey me and my girlfriend are going this Wednesday (12th) till next Monday (17th), staying at The Hotel Ellysee Val d'Europe or however you spell it.


----------



## Bexx

Added you both to the list  

Have a great trip bozzboy


----------



## bozzboy

Thanks a lot, should have probably said a bit earlier


----------



## Disneyparisfan

Hi there!

We are off to DLRP on 29th Dec till 2nd Jan at the Santa Fe.  

First time during the Christmas season.  

We've managed Feb, Summer, and Haloween previously.  We'll have to try for easter next year now! 

Hope everyone else has a Magical Time!


----------



## dizneydon

Hi,

New to this so hope I do it right!  We are going to DLP 1st-3rd October staying at Sequoia Lodge.

Please add to the list
Thank You


----------



## Cyrano

dizneydon said:


> Hi,
> 
> New to this so hope I do it right!  We are going to DLP 1st-3rd October staying at Sequoia Lodge.
> 
> Please add to the list
> Thank You



Hi dizneydon and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here and details regarding help on signatures here

Added to the list


----------



## Cyrano

Disneyparisfan said:


> Hi there!
> 
> We are off to DLRP on 29th Dec till 2nd Jan at the Santa Fe.


Added to list


----------



## judi jacobs

Hi Reid
Just to let you know that our August trip had to be cancelled due to a bereavement, we have re-booked for 25th - 30th Sept, please add to the list.
Thanks
Jude


----------



## sullivk

Sequoia Lodge 14th January 2008


----------



## Cyrano

judi jacobs said:


> we have re-booked for 25th - 30th Sept,



  hopefully you will be looking forward to your break. Added to list


----------



## Cyrano

sullivk said:


> Sequoia Lodge 14th January 2008



Added to list


----------



## judi jacobs

Thanks for that Reid. We are really looking forward to it. Will be so good to get away, to our favourite place, for a bit of rest and relaxation, and lots of hugs from Minnie and Mickey.


----------



## miffy7

we'll be there from october 30th to november 7th. i haven't booked a hotel yet. i'm leaning towards dream castle. definitely a disney one!


----------



## Cyrano

miffy7 said:


> we'll be there from october 30th to november 7th.



Added to list


----------



## leebob

We're goin 26th to 30th of November this year, staying at Cheyenne, plus 
13th to 17th October next year, not sure where we're staying then.


----------



## Cyrano

leebob said:


> We're goin 26th to 30th of November this year, staying at Cheyenne, plus
> 13th to 17th October next year, not sure where we're staying then.



Added to list


----------



## ynwa19

Im going to Sequioa Lodge on Oct 7th for 5 nights with my wife and I cant wait!!!


----------



## Cyrano

ynwa19 said:


> Im going to Sequioa Lodge on Oct 7th for 5 nights with my wife and I cant wait!!!



Added to list


----------



## Katie C

Newport bay on 3rd October for 5 nights- sooo excited- 1st time for Halloween celebrations!


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you Katie C


----------



## Cyrano

Ware Bears said:


> Added you Katie C



Snap


----------



## LittleBoo

Santa Fe for three nights. Trip starts on 29th December and Finishes on 1st January. 

What a way to start off the year!!!!


----------



## Lady&TheTramp

Mar 25 - 31st.  2 nights Castle Club then moving to Davy Crockett for 4 more nights!  My 6yr old has told me to calm down cos I'm too excited!!


----------



## Bexx

Reid (Cyrano) has added you to the list LittleBoo, and I've just added you Lady&TheTramp  



> My 6yr old has told me to calm down cos I'm too excited!!



  Don't listen to him - be as excited as you like!


----------



## pigby

Hi

Could you add me to the list?

We are going 28th October to 1st November - thanks


----------



## Cyrano

pigby said:


> Hi
> 
> Could you add me to the list?
> 
> We are going 28th October to 1st November - thanks



Consider yourself added


----------



## Mick00

I am going 24th December to the 29th staying at the Explorers can't wait.


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you


----------



## tinkerbell 766

We are going on 22nd January (TOT - has to be done!!!).  Staying 1 night at Cheyene then 2 nights at NBC on DVC points.  Can't wait


----------



## wintergreen

Ok, Tinkerbell, I have to ask.  Have you actually been able to make the DVC reservations yet?  I've been calling for the last two months, and no reservations being taken beyond Dec. 31.  Would love to know if that has changed.  Thanks!!


----------



## Cyrano

tinkerbell 766 said:


> We are going on 22nd January (TOT - has to be done!!!).  Staying 1 night at Cheyene then 2 nights at NBC on DVC points.  Can't wait



Added to list


----------



## ruthiebabie

26th Jan for us.


----------



## Cyrano

ruthiebabie said:


> 26th Jan for us.



Added to the list


----------



## tifa25

we are going 2nd -5th October Santa fe for the 1st time


----------



## Cyrano

tifa25 said:


> we are going 2nd -5th October Santa fe for the 1st time



Added to list


----------



## poppie123

Had to change our departure date. 

Now going on the 4th February for 4 nights staying at the Sequoia Lodge. Please could you change me. Thanks.


----------



## Cyrano

poppie123 said:


> Had to change our departure date.
> 
> Now going on the 4th February for 4 nights staying at the Sequoia Lodge. Please could you change me. Thanks.



Updated


----------



## poppie123

No, No, No.

4th of FEB not March. LOL :


----------



## Sharon Mouse

We, being myself, DH, D-brother, his D-wife and their 6 year old Disneyprincess Eve, (who will love to see her name on the pc) are going on Oct 23rd for 4 days. 
Thanks so much


----------



## Cyrano

Sharon Mouse said:


> We, being myself, DH, D-brother, his D-wife and their 6 year old Disneyprincess Eve, (who will love to see her name on the pc) are going on Oct 23rd for 4 days.
> Thanks so much


Added to list 


Sent you a PM


----------



## poppie123

Please change me. It's the 4th of Febrauary i go, not March.

Thanks


----------



## Sharon Mouse

for adding us your list


----------



## BONITATIME

Please can you add me from the 21st december to the 23rd december for the TOT pin trading event on the 22nd


----------



## Cyrano

BONITATIME said:


> Please can you add me from the 21st december to the 23rd december for the TOT pin trading event on the 22nd



Added to list


----------



## Cyrano

poppie123 said:


> Please change me. It's the 4th of Febrauary i go, not March.
> 
> Thanks



Updated


----------



## lizbro

woohoo!!!!! Can you add me 
Davy crockett ranch march 27 -april 1st


----------



## Cyrano

lizbro said:


> woohoo!!!!! Can you add me
> Davy crockett ranch march 27 -april 1st



Added


----------



## Marjol

Yesterday we decided to go on a family trip to Disneyland Paris early march, less then two months before my second trip to Disneyworld.  

Please add me to the list:

Marjol: March 6-9, Hotel New York


----------



## tripodjw

Heading to Hotel New York 13-15 October.

Gong to both Rugby World cup semis in the eveningon Sat/Sun (9pm CET ko's) and spending the days in Disney.

My perfect weekend - Disney and Rugby.  (Well nearly perfect - Wales could have bee there but now with Fiji putting us out)


----------



## hildasmuriel

Can you please add me : Oct 21 - 25th at Sequoia Lodge - our first time there- we've always stayed at Santa Fe before. I'm so excited. 

Oh but  don't tell anyone - my daughter doesn't know yet!


----------



## hildasmuriel

I am daft - forgot to mention the one she DOES know about! Please add us for December 20 - 23, staying at Santa Fe 

But still  not a word about the other thing


----------



## Cyrano

Marjol said:


> Marjol: March 6-9, Hotel New York



Added to list


----------



## Cyrano

tripodjw said:


> Heading to Hotel New York 13-15 October.



Added to list


----------



## Cyrano

hildasmuriel said:


> I am daft - forgot to mention the one she DOES know about! Please add us for December 20 - 23, staying at Santa Fe
> 
> But still  not a word about the other thing



Added to list


----------



## Yvet

My DH (Emiel) and i are going to DLRP from nov 4 - nov 11


----------



## Cyrano

Yvet said:


> My DH (Emiel) and i are going to DLRP from nov 4 - nov 11



Added to list


----------



## Yvet

Ohw, i did forgot to say where we stay.....

We are staying at the citea residentiel in marne la vallee.


----------



## BONITATIME

Yvet said:


> Ohw, i did forgot to say where we stay.....
> 
> We are staying at the citea residentiel in marne la vallee.



Have you stayed there before?


----------



## Cyrano

Yvet said:


> Ohw, i did forgot to say where we stay.....
> 
> We are staying at the citea residentiel in marne la vallee.



Updated


----------



## linnielass

please add us,

first time in a disney hotel

 hotel Cheyenne 11th to 14th Feb


----------



## Cyrano

linnielass said:


> please add us,
> 
> first time in a disney hotel
> 
> hotel Cheyenne 11th to 14th Feb



Added to list


----------



## cristigis

Cristina from Italy

first time in a disney hotel

hotel Cheyenne or Sequoia 27th Aprile 2008 - 1st may 2008


----------



## Bexx

You're on the list Cristina


----------



## MsFreud

With scheduling due to our moving next year- we finally found dates to go.
Nov 18-21. Staying at Sequoia, and that is my son's Birthday week. I think I am more excited than he is


----------



## Bexx

Sorry for the delay MsFreud, but you're on the list now!


----------



## crmscotland

Next trip now booked  
March 9th - 12th 2008, staying at the Disneyland Hotel

Please add us to the list .
TIA


----------



## Bexx

Your trip is on the list now Mary-Ellen


----------



## tracyy2

My 2 daughters and granddaughter and i will be there on the 9th & 10 nov staying at the Santa fe  woo hoo lol


----------



## Cyrano

tracyy2 said:


> My 2 daughters and granddaughter and i will be there on the 9th & 10 nov staying at the Santa fe  woo hoo lol



Added to the list


----------



## Annie.G

We are off on our big adventure next week 26th Oct  Can't wait!!  
To all those going at the same time hope you all have a ball!!  
Regards
Annie


----------



## Princess Jayne

We'll be at Sequoia Lodge 16 - 19 Dec! x


----------



## Cyrano

Princess Jayne said:


> We'll be at Sequoia Lodge 16 - 19 Dec! x



Added to the list


----------



## Cyrano

Annie.G said:


> We are off on our big adventure next week 26th Oct  Can't wait!!
> To all those going at the same time hope you all have a ball!!
> Regards
> Annie



Where are you staying and for how many days?


----------



## Annie.G

Hopefully in our motorhome... if they still allow this!! Arriving on 26th October  Leaving on 30th October  
Regards
Annie


----------



## Cyrano

Annie.G said:


> Hopefully in our motorhome... if they still allow this!! Arriving on 26th October  Leaving on 30th October
> Regards
> Annie


Added to the list 

Might be worth starting a new thread if anyone on the boards can relay their motorhome experience 

Edited - just saw your other thread


----------



## Sinead

Santa Fe with my daughter on her b/day ... 18th December (x 3 days) - our first time staying onsite


----------



## Cyrano

Sinead said:


> Santa Fe with my daughter on her b/day ... 18th December (x 3 days) - our first time staying onsite



Added to the list


----------



## Drewper

Hi All

Just joined the board.  We're off to Davy Crockett Ranch Dec 20th - 23rd. That's  me,  the wife and two kids (12 & 10) 

Can't wait now as we've been before in Dec 2005 (among other visits at other times).  

Everyone have a Great Time (I know you will!)
Andy


----------



## Bexx

I've added you to the list Andy - and welcome to DIS


----------



## shellym

hi. new member to this forum (been lurking for a while though!)

we are going 16-19 dec. staying at sequoia lodge.


----------



## Cyrano

shellym said:


> hi. new member to this forum (been lurking for a while though!)
> 
> we are going 16-19 dec. staying at sequoia lodge.



Hi shellym and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.

Added to list


----------



## grant1wish

Hi all,

Just booked our 2nd trip going on the 4th March for 3 nights.

Thanks

G1W


----------



## Minnielove1000

I had my first Disney visit in Disneyland resort Paris! I was 4 years old. Now i have been there 3 times(In Paris) Totally 6 times in other over the world. I get the most wonderfull picture in Disneyland Paris this summer at the 15th anniversary! It was me and Minnie in front of the castle, in the middle of Main street usa, i gave Minnie a kiss on her nose and she gave it back. It soo magical everytime i look at it, Wonderfull and soooooooo cute. Its like a dream came true, When the people in the photoshop saw it they said: You really loves Minnie do you?We have never see something like that before. I started to cry and said: yes, i really do.


----------



## Cyrano

grant1wish said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just booked our 2nd trip going on the 4th March for 3 nights.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> G1W


Added to list


----------



## grant1wish

sorry, forgot to say we are in SL.


----------



## Cyrano

grant1wish said:


> sorry, forgot to say we are in SL.



Updated


----------



## shellface

I will be going to DLP with my partner on the 30th Dec - 2nd Jan for the new year  


no hotel name yet


----------



## Bexx

Added you to the list shellface ~ let's us know when you have decided on a hotel


----------



## emmyroo

Hi

Just joined the forum, we're going to Cheyenne 22-30th December

Emily


----------



## hildasmuriel

Could you please change ours - we are still going 20th-23rd December but are now staying at Sequoia Lodge in a Montana Room.


----------



## Bexx

I've changed your hotel hildasmuriel, and I've also added you to the list emmyroo - welcome to the DIS


----------



## Cyrano

emmyroo said:


> Hi
> 
> Just joined the forum, we're going to Cheyenne 22-30th December
> 
> Emily



Hi Emily and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.


----------



## ema74

14th - 18th of April 2008

Can't wait!


----------



## ema74

sorry, hoping to book Sequoia Lodge (the website broke as I was entering the card details so will book over the phone tomorrow...)


----------



## Cyrano

ema74 said:


> 14th - 18th of April 2008
> 
> Can't wait!



Added


----------



## DLPdaft

Just booked - 19th to 21st November (3weeks from today   !!) hotel Cheyenne. My first "season" experience at DLRP!!!!

Elaine


----------



## Bexx

You're on the list Elaine


----------



## marj70

First DLP trip, December 26th-29th, staying at the Newport Bay Club.


----------



## Cyrano

marj70 said:


> First DLP trip, December 26th-29th, staying at the Newport Bay Club.



Added to the list


----------



## mandy99

Just booked my first DLP trip -  April 6th to the 9th at Hotel Cheyenne!!


----------



## Bexx

Added you to the list mandy99


----------



## excited mum

We had such a wonderful Xmas last year at DLP that we are doing it again yippeee!!

Holiday Inn 23rd to 30th Dec


----------



## Ware Bears

You lucky things  perfect timing for Tower of Terror!!  

Added you to list.


----------



## CheekyVikster

Hi all,

Going back to DLP February 7th - February 12th 2008 staying at the Santa Fe.  Can't wait!  

Vikki


----------



## Bexx

Was just going to add you to the list Vikki, but see that Cyrano has done it already


----------



## CheekyVikster

Bexx said:


> Was just going to add you to the list Vikki, but see that Cyrano has done it already





Could force myself to go twice if you want, Becky!!!!!!!!


----------



## karenmoloney

Going to Kyriad 6th - 9th November to see the fireworks.


----------



## Cyrano

karenmoloney said:


> Going to Kyriad 6th - 9th November to see the fireworks.



Added to list


----------



## LoobyLoo33

Hi Myself, husband, 3 year old son, mother in law, sister and brother in law and niece and nephew will be at the Sequoia lodge 26.11.07 to 30.11.07.  Cant wait.

Thank you
Lisa


----------



## detroitcity1976

We are going November 11-13th, staying at Explorers Hotel.  Won the break in a competition. 

Our 2nd trip this year.


----------



## Cyrano

detroitcity1976 said:


> We are going November 11-13th, staying at Explorers Hotel.  Won the break in a competition.
> 
> Our 2nd trip this year.



Hi detroitcity1976 and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.

Congratulations. Adding to list


----------



## edinburghlass

Can you put me down for 24 to 27 December, just pressed the buttons and booked for the Cheyenne after dithering all w/end


----------



## Cyrano

edinburghlass said:


> Can you put me down for 24 to 27 December, just pressed the buttons and booked for the Cheyenne after dithering all w/end



Added to the list


----------



## Dianetigger

Can you please put me down for July 30th 2008 - 8th August 2008, 9 nights at the Newport Bay Club - just this minute booked!


----------



## Cyrano

Dianetigger said:


> Can you please put me down for July 30th 2008 - 8th August 2008, 9 nights at the Newport Bay Club - just this minute booked!



Added to the list 

9 nights at DLP


----------



## Eeyore's Tailfinder

Hi!! Not so new to the DIS, but new to the DLRP board! I can't believe I've never thought of posting here before!! 

Me, DBF, DBF's bro & girlfriend (oh, how interesting that will be!) staying at the Santa Fe January 6th - January 10th 2008!

This is my first 'official' time on property, and I can't wait! Other times I've stayed at the Holiday Inn DLRP, DreamCastle and various Parisian hotels.

I love the smell of Paris in the wintertime


----------



## Cyrano

Hi Eeyore's Tailfinder and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.

Added to the list


----------



## Cyrano

marcus.ka said:
			
		

> And could you please also add our next DLRP trip? We will be there from 29NOV-02DEC07 at the SL hotel.


Added to the list


----------



## bhr3s1997

We're heading over in March, and are staying . . . at the Disney hotel with the French name.  Can't wait.


----------



## Cyrano

bhr3s1997 said:


> We're heading over in March, and are staying . . . at the Disney hotel with the French name.  Can't wait.



If you let us know your dates and hotel you'll be added to the list


----------



## PixiePan

Me and mum are off on Monday to stay at the good ol' Cheyenne as per.


----------



## DLPdaft

How long are you there for Pixie Pan? We get there Monday evening too.

Elaine


----------



## PixiePan

DLPdaft said:


> How long are you there for Pixie Pan? We get there Monday evening too.
> 
> Elaine



Arrive Monday and leave on Friday.

Can't wait!


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you to list, have a great time!!


----------



## miffy7

We are staying at hotel cheyenne (again!) from the 6th to the 11th.
although i may give up restraining myself and book a couple more nights after that.


----------



## Cyrano

miffy7 said:


> We are staying at hotel cheyenne (again!) from the 6th to the 11th.
> although i may give up restraining myself and book a couple more nights after that.



If you let us know which month you'll be added to the list ?


----------



## miffy7

LOL!
January - and it looks like it will be the 5th to the 12th with nights in Etap either side of hotel cheyenne.


----------



## Cyrano

miffy7 said:


> LOL!
> January - and it looks like it will be the 5th to the 12th with nights in Etap either side of hotel cheyenne.



Added to the list


----------



## Belle's Beauty

Hi I'm going on 16th - 19th December 2007 and staying at Hotel Cheyenne and I can't wait....not long now!!


----------



## Cyrano

Belle's Beauty said:


> Hi I'm going on 16th - 19th December 2007 and staying at Hotel Cheyenne and I can't wait....not long now!!



Hi Belle's Beauty and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.

Added to the list


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

4 Nights May 25th Hotel New York.


----------



## the_princess

Hi, I'm going on the 11th-13th of dec. '07. I'm staying at Santa Fe!


----------



## Cyrano

Andrew DEREK UK said:


> 4 Nights May 25th Hotel New York.



Added to the list


----------



## Cyrano

the_princess said:


> Hi, I'm going on the 11th-13th of dec. '07. I'm staying at Santa Fe!



Added to the list


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

Cyrano said:


> Added to the list



Thanks

I am going to try for a treble,

DLP in May,
DISNEYLAND California August 13th to 17th,

Now I am in Orlando on a day in September, can I do WDW MK as well in the same year?


----------



## Leanne1977

We will be staying at the Cheyenne from 11th Feb-15th Feb 2008.
Myself, DH and 2 DS's.

Thanks.


----------



## Cyrano

Andrew DEREK UK said:


> Thanks
> 
> I am going to try for a treble,
> 
> DLP in May,
> DISNEYLAND California August 13th to 17th,
> 
> Now I am in Orlando on a day in September, can I do WDW MK as well in the same year?


I'm not jealous, I'm not jealous  Sounds great


----------



## Cyrano

Leanne1977 said:


> We will be staying at the Cheyenne from 11th Feb-15th Feb 2008.
> Myself, DH and 2 DS's.
> 
> Thanks.



Added to the list


----------



## The Law Family

17th - 21st December - Davy Crockett Ranch


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you


----------



## kevankiki

26th - 28th December 2007  -  Holiday Inn (well, got to avoid those turkey sandwiches somehow    )


----------



## Cyrano

kevankiki said:


> 26th - 28th December 2007  -  Holiday Inn (well, got to avoid those turkey sandwiches somehow    )



Added to the list


----------



## pommfrites

I may stop in on the 11th in the morning then all day the 12th


----------



## Cyrano

pommfrites said:


> I may stop in on the 11th in the morning then all day the 12th



Added to list


----------



## NatalieMT

I think I'll be there July 8th/9th/10th 2008 at the Disneyland Hotel! Just need to confirm bookings this week!


----------



## wintergreen

Hi Cyrano,

Changed my March 18-20 stay to the Disneyland Hotel!


----------



## Cyrano

NatalieMT said:


> I think I'll be there July 8th/9th/10th 2008 at the Disneyland Hotel! Just need to confirm bookings this week!



Added to the list


----------



## Cyrano

wintergreen said:


> Changed my March 18-20 stay to the Disneyland Hotel!


Wonderful   Updated list


----------



## Dead-metal

We are going on the 6th January to the 9th January and staying at the Cheyenne.  We haven't told the children we are going so it will be a nice surprise for them.


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you to list.  What a lovely surprise for your children.


----------



## dizneeat

We just booked another VERY short visit for the passholder preview of ToT!
We will be there Dec. 15 and 16!


----------



## Cyrano

dizneeat said:


> We just booked another VERY short visit for the passholder preview of ToT!
> We will be there Dec. 15 and 16!



Added to the list


----------



## Reiana

I just booked for January 25.-28. Disneyland Hotel


----------



## Cyrano

Reiana said:


> I just booked for January 25.-28. Disneyland Hotel



Added to the list


----------



## TOT CREW

Booked into Davy Crockett Ranch for 19 Dec 07  , leaving on 22 Dec 07 

Taking big brother with us. Meeting up with sister and family.

DLRP has its own kind of special magic at Xmas time. Can't wait !!!!


----------



## Cyrano

TOT CREW said:


> Booked into Davy Crockett Ranch for 19 Dec 07  , leaving on 22 Dec 07



Added to list


----------



## SandraVB79

My mom, oldest brother and I are going from January 4-6.  We'll be staying at a B&B at Villeneuve-le-Comte, but not the same one as in August, because the nice lady there didn't have a room for 3 
So, we'll try another one, and I'll report about it afterwards!

I guess you'll be able to find us one evening at Cape Cod restaurant for dinner, and maybe the other night at the Steakhouse at Downtown Disney.

On Sunday night, my mom will drop me off at Chantilly, because I am enrolled for a 2-day training there.  Mom and brother will then drive home with MY company car, and I hope that there is a colleague coming home at the same time as I do, or I'll have to come back by train


----------



## Cyrano

Added to the list


----------



## fan of the TTA

have a grate time sandra!


----------



## chocolatelover

Sequoia Lodge  January 4th-8th


----------



## Cyrano

chocolatelover said:


> Sequoia Lodge  January 4th-8th



Added to the list


----------



## Pakey

We are going for our very first trip 9/26/06-9/29/08.

Staying at the Disneyland Hotel.


----------



## Cyrano

Pakey said:


> We are going for our very first trip 9/26/06-9/29/08.
> 
> Staying at the Disneyland Hotel.



Added to the list


----------



## ponigirl5

_Gurd Idea!
Im Going 
17th-20th Febuary! Oooh Cant W8! _


----------



## Cyrano

ponigirl5 said:


> Im Going
> 17th-20th Febuary!


Added to the list


----------



## Danauk

I've just booked today for the hotel New York from the 7th - 10th April.


----------



## Cyrano

Danauk said:


> I've just booked today for the hotel New York from the 7th - 10th April.



Added to the list


----------



## shellie2004

hi there,

my family and i are going monday 18th feb till friday 22nd 
can't wait!!!!!!!!

thanks
shelliexxxxxx
p.s.meant to say we are staying at davy crockett ranch!!


----------



## hildasmuriel

17th Feb to 21st Feb  

  Sequoia Lodge  

 Montana Room  

 Me, husband, daughter (10)  

 not son (15)  (sigh)


----------



## meeko cat

Yay just booked Davy Crocketts Ranch Dream pass discount  

10th Feb to 14th Feb

Driving for the first time 

Thanks MR T for deal vouchers paying for Euro tunnel


----------



## sjaakie

Booked the Castle Club from 24 till 27 december.


----------



## tfortracey

we are staiying at davy crockett ranch from march 9th to 14th  stayed at sequoia last time and dont fancy sharing a bedroom again with our little darlings


----------



## Ware Bears

hildasmuriel said:


> 17th Feb to 21st Feb





shellie2004 said:


> hi there,
> 
> my family and i are going monday 18th feb till friday 22nd





meeko cat said:


> Yay just booked Davy Crocketts Ranch Dream pass discount



 Added you all!!


----------



## Ware Bears

sjaakie said:


> Booked the Castle Club from 24 till 27 december.





tfortracey said:


> we are staiying at davy crockett ranch from march 9th to 14th



  Added you both to list


----------



## A Small World

Just realised we've never posted our next 2 trips on here:

25/03/2008 - 29/03/2008 - Cheyenne - (DH, me, DD-8, DS-21)


21/07/2008 - 25/07/2008 - Sequioa Lodge - (DH, me, DD -8)


----------



## Ware Bears

Added


----------



## A Small World

Ware Bears said:


> Added



Thanks. We've just got back and Im already excited about and busy planning for Easter


----------



## shellie2004

hi there,

sorry to be a nusaince, we have had a change of plan we are now staying at sequoia lodge montana room still the same dates though!!!

sorry to be a pain, would help to say that i am blonde!!!

sorry once again
shelliexxxxxx


----------



## Cyrano

shellie2004 said:


> hi there,
> 
> sorry to be a nusaince, we have had a change of plan we are now staying at sequoia lodge montana room still the same dates though!!!


Updated


----------



## Mrs Stonfiesta

We have just booked for Roy (Mr Stonfiesta) 30th birthday in May 08 - 18th - 22nd staying at the davy crockett


----------



## nightrider68

Booked today for 12th March - 3 nights at Davy Crockett


----------



## Cyrano

Mrs Stonfiesta said:


> We have just booked for Roy (Mr Stonfiesta) 30th birthday in May 08 - 18th - 22nd staying at the davy crockett


Added to list 



nightrider68 said:


> Booked today for 12th March - 3 nights at Davy Crockett


Added to list


----------



## deekyd

Just booked for February 13th-15th.  There will be 12 of us to celebrate Dad's 70th and Mum's 65th birthdays!! 

Wahey


----------



## Cyrano

deekyd said:


> Just booked for February 13th-15th.  There will be 12 of us to celebrate Dad's 70th and Mum's 65th birthdays!!
> 
> Wahey



Added to the list


----------



## tetley02

Am I to early to be putting this here?

We are booked in to the Newport Bay Club Hotel 3rd-6th November 2008 BONFIRE SPECTACUALR WEEK!


----------



## Cyrano

tetley02 said:


> Am I to early to be putting this here?
> 
> We are booked in to the Newport Bay Club Hotel 3rd-6th November 2008 BONFIRE SPECTACUALR WEEK!



Never to early. Added to the list


----------



## tetley02

Cyrano said:


> Never to early. Added to the list


what list have I been added to exactly?????


----------



## Cyrano

tetley02 said:


> what list have I been added to exactly?????


The going away list is on page #1


----------



## diabeticmum

Diabeticmum...sequoia lodge 24-26 April


----------



## Cyrano

diabeticmum said:


> Diabeticmum...sequoia lodge 24-26 April



Added to the list


----------



## Rachie B

Rachie B - Offsite: Adagio Apartments Aug 8 - 11th


----------



## Cyrano

Rachie B said:


> Rachie B - Offsite: Adagio Apartments Aug 8 - 11th



Added to the calendar


----------



## newdisneyfan

Going 16th to 20th March 08, with DH, DS 6 and DD 4. Staying Hotel Cheyenne - Can't wait to put Minnie Mouse ears on again!


----------



## Cyrano

newdisneyfan said:


> Going 16th to 20th March 08, with DH, DS 6 and DD 4. Staying Hotel Cheyenne - Can't wait to put Minnie Mouse ears on again!



Added to the list


----------



## stargatebarbie

Can you add me ,going 3rd to the 8th aug staying at premire class  bussy st george done it all by myself via jet2.com and expedia just me and 2 11yr old girls excited  but a bit scared


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you.


----------



## Jazzman67

Hi there!!

Just a buzz to let everyone know that I'll be returning back to Disneyland 
between the 7th and 9th of September 2008! I'll ve staying at the 
Kyriad Hotel and travellling with a Swedish bus company, again.

   

I don't have much choice regarding the hotel, as I'd have loved to be at a 
Disney hotel like The New York Hotel. On the other hand the Kyriad Hotel isn't 
that far from Disneyland. It's really a nice hotel, so if one want to go to a 
budget hotel, Try this one out.

I'm going in the beginning of September since I've been told the weather 
there is good at that time by a good friend of mine.

Can't wait to see the new attractions, as well as revisit the classic ones.


----------



## candymansteve

the candygang are visiting disneyland hotel  may 29th   for 5 nights


----------



## Cyrano

Jazzman67 said:


> returning back to Disneyland
> between the 7th and 9th of September 2008!:





candymansteve said:


> the candygang are visiting disneyland hotel  may 29th   for 5 nights



Added you both to the list


----------



## vickyssmallworld

Hi,  not sure if i'm writting this in the correct place
We are going 23rd July 2008


----------



## Cyrano

vickyssmallworld said:


> Hi,  not sure if i'm writting this in the correct place
> We are going 23rd July 2008



Yes this is the place 
Added to the calendar


----------



## ukmickeyc

Hi we are going to DLP May 26 to May 29 at Disneyland Hotel. Party of 9 of us. Will be our 11th visit but never with a party this big!!!


----------



## Ware Bears

That'll be fun!    Added to list.


----------



## loobymiss

We're going for the very first time on 19th May!


----------



## poohmadmum

We've changed our plans and cancelled our girls trip to WDW    However, please can you now add us to the list - DD and I are having a girls trip to DLH CC instead  20th - 23rd August and celebrating my birthday there.
[DH is meeting us on 23rd to drive to Dordogne for a week in a villa - he is all Disneyed out!].


----------



## Cyrano

loobymiss said:


> We're going for the very first time on 19th May!



Added to the list


----------



## Cyrano

poohmadmum said:


> However, please can you now add us to the list - DD and I are having a girls trip to DLH CC instead  20th - 23rd August and celebrating my birthday there.


Shame about the WDW trip but Castle Club is what I call a birthday treat  

Added to the list


----------



## mummybear

Hi, my 7yr old daughter and I are going back to the Cheyenne 17th - 20th Feb booked it all independently on DLRP & Easyjet websites! 

Can't wait to wake my daughter up at 4.30AM on the morning we are going, as it is a surprise and she hasn't got a clue about it!


----------



## Cyrano

mummybear said:


> Hi, my 7yr old daughter and I are going back to the Cheyenne 17th - 20th Feb booked it all independently on DLRP & Easyjet websites!



Added to the list 

Let us know how your DD reacts. Well done for keeping it a secret


----------



## Joanne_in_London

Hiya
We are st the New York hotel from 16th  - 18th February
thats 
Jo 33
Bill 38
Little Bill 5
Harry 3


----------



## Cyrano

Joanne_in_London said:


> Hiya
> We are st the New York hotel from 16th  - 18th February


Added to the list


----------



## hildasmuriel

Sequoia Lodge, (Montana Room) from Monday 7th April until Thursday 10th April. Just me and dtr again.

First time in Paris in Spring.


----------



## Cyrano

hildasmuriel said:


> Sequoia Lodge, (Montana Room) from Monday 7th April until Thursday 10th April. Just me and dtr again.
> 
> First time in Paris in Spring.



Added to list


----------



## kevankiki

Please now add me regarding our Halloween trip   

26th October - 1st November (5 nights at My Travel Explorers, 1 night DLH   )


----------



## Cyrano

kevankiki said:


> Please now add me regarding our Halloween trip
> 
> 26th October - 1st November (5 nights at My Travel Explorers, 1 night DLH   )



Added to the list


----------



## kevankiki

Cyrano said:


> Added to the list



Thanks, shouldn't I be under October though?


----------



## Cyrano

kevankiki said:


> Thanks, shouldn't I be under October though?



Your end date is November


----------



## kevankiki

Cyrano said:


> Your end date is November



Oh, sorry, I assumed it would go on the date of arrival (probably because the thread title is 'When everyone is *going* to...' not 'When everyone is leaving... '  )

But I sit corrected


----------



## Cyrano

kevankiki said:


> Oh, sorry, I assumed it would go on the date of arrival (probably because the thread title is 'When everyone is *going* to...' not 'When everyone is leaving... '  )
> 
> But I sit corrected


----------



## Pirata

Going 15th to 17th February. Hotel New York. Just me and my DW.


----------



## Cyrano

Pirata said:


> Going 15th to 17th February. Hotel New York. Just me and my DW.



Addde to the list


----------



## Bundle

Having a cheeky little weekend June 27th to 29th - have booked EuroStar but haven't decided where to stay yet.  Might give the Sequoia Lodge a try.


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you.


----------



## mulan1

we've just booked our eurostar tickets (before they go up in price again!) for
weds 16th April til friday 18th April probably at Sante Fe!
woo hoo!


----------



## Cyrano

mulan1 said:


> we've just booked our eurostar tickets (before they go up in price again!) for
> weds 16th April til friday 18th April probably at Sante Fe!
> woo hoo!



Added to the list. 
I've put it in as Santa Fe but just post here if this changes


----------



## Ruthie25

30th Jan to 1st Feb, by Eurostar staying at Santa Fe. First time at a Disney hotel!


----------



## Cyrano

Ruthie25 said:


> 30th Jan to 1st Feb, by Eurostar staying at Santa Fe. First time at a Disney hotel!



Added to the list


----------



## leise

We are going on 13th Feb (My birthday! ) til the 16th Feb. On Eurostar, staying at the Hotel L'Elysse Val D'Europe. It's a surprise for our boys, we are going to see if we can keep it secret til we get on the train, when they will guess!


----------



## Kelly5538

Going to Paris Oct 3-10 and planning a day trip to Disney!!!!!


----------



## Cyrano

Kelly5538 said:


> Going to Paris Oct 3-10 and planning a day trip to Disney!!!!!



Added to the list


----------



## goatlegs

we (myself, dh, ds, 4 and dd, 2) are going  on the 17th Feb till the 21 st, staying at Sequoia lodge. It's our first stay at DLRP although we did a very quick day trip in 2006 when passing through Paris. It was hot hot heat wave and really busy and crowded - we're hoping to see a lot more this time!


----------



## Cyrano

goatlegs said:


> we (myself, dh, ds, 4 and dd, 2) are going  on the 17th Feb till the 21 st, staying at Sequoia lodge.



Hi goatlegs and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.

Added to the list


----------



## hogwartsdropout

I'm taking my boyfriend away on a secret surprise trip to DLRP! We are staying at Hotel New York on the 18th April 08.


----------



## Cyrano

hogwartsdropout said:


> I'm taking my boyfriend away on a secret surprise trip to DLRP! We are staying at Hotel New York on the 18th April 08.



Added to the list


----------



## sara969

Hello everyone,  

I am new to the board and, just wanted to say hi and that we have just booked our first family holiday to Disneyland Paris on 10th Nov - 14th Nov 2008 staying at the Dream Castle Hotel.
We booked the Wild West Show aswell and we are really looking forward to November.
We decided to go November time as that is when the Christmas Theme starts.
 
It will be me my hubby and my daughter who will have just turned 3yrs old ....  
She is excited and keeps saying 'Disney Disney'' ''Princess, Minnie Mouse''


----------



## Queenie

We are the 7th - 9th Sept for the joint hen/stag parties.  Hoping for the Sequoia, just can't afford to book that bit yet!


----------



## Cyrano

Queenie said:


> We are the 7th - 9th Sept for the joint hen/stag parties.  Hoping for the Sequoia, just can't afford to book that bit yet!



Added to the lis Sophie  Just let us know when the hotel is all sorted


----------



## BONITATIME

I have new dates we will be going from the 24/8 - 31/8 to the ADAGIO CITY APARTHOTEL


----------



## Cyrano

BONITATIME said:


> I have new dates we will be going from the 24/8 - 31/8 to the ADAGIO CITY APARTHOTEL



Added to the list


----------



## brer_rabbit

I'm going March 4th-7th - staying at Dream Castle hotel

   

DB isn't very keen on the whole thing but gave in to my nagging! He likes the rides tho, just have to get some pictures of him with characters


----------



## stevelamb121

Myself, DW and 16 mth old son will be going May 19 to 24th and staying at Cheyenne  

I can't wait!!!!


----------



## Cyrano

stevelamb121 said:


> Myself, DW and 16 mth old son will be going May 19 to 24th and staying at Cheyenne
> 
> I can't wait!!!!



Added to the list


----------



## Cyrano

We are going to Davy Crockett Ranch 14 nights 10th - 24th July  

Troops have put stickers with height restrictions on the living room door as DS is determined to go on RnR and DD on Space Mountain


----------



## Jonjo

Going for my second time on 2nd June for 5 nights, 6 days ia Eurostar and   staying at the Cheyenne.  First time was in 2005 for 3 nights, 4 days saying at the Santa Fe.


----------



## Cyrano

Jonjo said:


> Going for my second time on 2nd June for 5 nights, 6 days ia Eurostar and   staying at the Cheyenne.  First time was in 2005 for 3 nights, 4 days saying at the Santa Fe.



Hi Jonjo and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.

Added to the list


----------



## Ware Bears

Cyrano said:


> We are going to Davy Crockett Ranch 14 nights 10th - 24th July
> 
> Troops have put stickers with height restrictions on the living room door as DS is determined to go on RnR and DD on Space Mountain



Woo hoo!!!  Added you! 

Reckon you are going to set the record for the longest stay at DLRP.


----------



## Cyrano

Ware Bears said:


> Woo hoo!!!  Added you!
> 
> Reckon you are going to set the record for the longest stay at DLRP.


  Not bad for someone who had to be dragged kicking and screaming for a day trip all those years ago 
With AP discount it seemed rude not to stay longer


----------



## mulan1

wow! 14 nights, fantastic!
what will you do each day?  i think i'd run out of ideas after 4days?  do you know something we don't know?!?


----------



## Cyrano

mulan1 said:


> wow! 14 nights, fantastic!
> what will you do each day?  i think i'd run out of ideas after 4days?  do you know something we don't know?!?



We were there for 10 nights last year so know what to expect.
There is no way we could do this with 5 of us in a hotel room though


----------



## dizneeat

We just decided to throw in another weekend trip March 28 - 30th for DB's birthday. We'll be staying at the Kyriad!


----------



## Cyrano

dizneeat said:


> We just decided to throw in another weekend trip March 28 - 30th for DB's birthday. We'll be staying at the Kyriad!



Added to the list


----------



## BRobson

Cyrano said:


> We are going to Davy Crockett Ranch 14 nights 10th - 24th July
> 
> Troops have put stickers with height restrictions on the living room door as DS is determined to go on RnR and DD on Space Mountain



Oh you lucky thing - 14 nights!!!! - I have serious DLP withdrawl at the moment


----------



## Cyrano

BRobson said:


> Oh you lucky thing - 14 nights!!!! - I have serious DLP withdrawl at the moment



But you have a great WDW trip to look forward to


----------



## thelittlemermaid83

can you add me to September 

22nd-26th thanks 

Oh staying at the Cheyanne this time around.


----------



## Cyrano

thelittlemermaid83 said:


> can you add me to September
> 
> 22nd-26th thanks
> 
> Oh staying at the Cheyanne this time around.



Added to the list


----------



## thelittlemermaid83

Cyrano said:


> Added to the list



Thankyou  

btw jealous of your 14nights...


----------



## Cyrano

thelittlemermaid83 said:


> Thankyou
> 
> btw jealous of your 14nights...



Your welcome 
At least you are having two trips


----------



## timben

Hi there!

Though we've been to WDW in December we thought it would be an nice idea to celebrate my birthday at DLP in April. And for the fun of it we are going with my parents who have never been to a Disney Park before. 

Hope they won't hate me when I lure them into ToT * 

Oh if forgot - we will be there April 17 - 21, 2008, but still have not decided on the hotel.


----------



## Cyrano

timben said:


> we will be there April 17 - 21, 2008, but still have not decided on the hotel.



Added to the list


----------



## abe_incredible

I just booked!

1st April 08 - 4th April 08

Flying from Bristol, Staying at the Explorer Hotel

2 Adults and 3 little ones


----------



## Cyrano

abe_incredible said:


> I just booked!
> 
> 1st April 08 - 4th April 08
> 
> Flying from Bristol, Staying at the Explorer Hotel
> 
> 2 Adults and 3 little ones



Added to the list


----------



## sis

hi,

Iam at Dissneyland Paris from 9th to 13th February

Staying at Santa Fe

Cant wait

Julie


----------



## tetley02

Can you delete my november trip and put me down for sequoia lodge on 5th - 9th October please!!!!!


----------



## sharonbel

I just booked too.

After considering staying at the Davy Crockett ranch, I've opted instead to go back to the Sequoia Lodge. I've booked 2 rooms and have convinced my mother-in-law to come with us and share a room with my 9 year old daughter. She will love it! When we were there last year I kept thinking how she's enjoy the place.

Anyway, we're arriving on April 28 and staying for 3 nights. My son will be 6 on the 29th and I've booked a birthday tea party for that afternoon.

Obviously, we're all very excited. This is going to be the best holiday ever, especially having all the family together.


----------



## Cyrano

sharonbel said:


> Anyway, we're arriving on April 28 and staying for 3 nights. My son will be 6 on the 29th and I've booked a birthday tea party for that afternoon.


Added to the list


----------



## countingstars

already booked.

march 21-24 at Disneyland Hotel.
crossing fingers for an upgrade


----------



## Shimmigirl

we are going 9-16 April - Hotel Cheyenne


----------



## thelittlemermaid83

countingstars said:


> already booked.
> 
> march 21-24 at Disneyland Hotel.
> crossing fingers for an upgrade



Fingers crossed for a upgrade aswell


----------



## Ware Bears

countingstars said:


> already booked.
> 
> march 21-24 at Disneyland Hotel.
> crossing fingers for an upgrade





Shimmigirl said:


> we are going 9-16 April - Hotel Cheyenne



 Added you to list.


----------



## MazdaUK

we're going 7-10 April.  :banana;  at DLH


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you


----------



## tinks4ever

will be going 16th dec DLH hopefully CC not sure if it willbe 4 or 5 night will have to see the prices.
please add me DH & DD


----------



## Cyrano

tinks4ever said:


> please add me DH & DD


Added to list. When you have details confirmed let us know and we'll update


----------



## smoyea

We are going 17th till 21st feb
staying at the s lodge for the 1st time in a montanna room, less walking i've read


----------



## Cyrano

smoyea said:


> We are going 17th till 21st feb
> staying at the s lodge for the 1st time in a montanna room, less walking i've read



added to the list


----------



## DLPdaft

Halfway there - have booked Explorers hotel 2nd to 4th June (haven't booked the flights yet, and have cancellation option on the hotel - but who am I kidding   ??? *I'm going *)

Elaine


----------



## Cyrano

DLPdaft said:


> Halfway there - have booked Explorers hotel 2nd to 4th June (haven't booked the flights yet, and have cancellation option on the hotel - but who am I kidding   ??? *I'm going *)
> 
> Elaine



Great news Elaine. On the list


----------



## kevankiki

DLPdaft said:


> haven't booked the flights yet, and have cancellation option on the hotel - but who am I kidding?



Not me, I had my flights booked within 2 weeks of booking the Explorers
   

I do wonder how many cancellations they actually get, other than those who change hotels


----------



## DLPdaft

That will be the only way we'll cancel the Explorers - if the Santa Fe, Cheyenne or Sequoia Lodge come in way cheaper with Dream AP discount (see, I'm not organised at all am I, haven't even checked that out yet). But I doubt they will, just looking at the room only prices for those hotels on Expedia.

And the Explorers looks so nice too  !

Elaine


----------



## kevankiki

When I priced for both June and October trip the prices were coming up the same for both the Explorers and Sante Fe, for the weeks I was looking at. The Santa Fe was around £3 more a night for a Santa Fe. Had we been able to go at the beginning of June, then the price for the Sante Fe was very much reduced (£50 a night compared to £78!!!), so it's worth calling Disney for a price. Personally I have always found Expedia to be higher on price than booking room only with Disney, plus you also don't have to pay it all up front   

I admit that the Explorers does look nice though, plus it's a grade higher, and has a pool (if you're in to those   )


----------



## DLPdaft

I'm booking the flights next week, then once I have them, I'll phone Disney for room prices. I've got the Explorers for 75 euro per night including breakfast (through Benotel) and although I'm not a pool fanatic, DD is  !

Sorry, Annette and I have gone a bit off topic here 

Elaine


----------



## the_princess

I'm going on the 24th to the 25th of Feb... We are staying at Sequoia Lodge...


----------



## Ware Bears

Added to list


----------



## TMM

We are going April 5 - 11, 2008 and staying at the Marriott's Village d'lle-de-France.

Where can I find the list anyway?

Thanks


----------



## Cyrano

TMM said:


> We are going April 5 - 11, 2008 and staying at the Marriott's Village d'lle-de-France.
> 
> Where can I find the list anyway?
> 
> Thanks



Added to the list on post #1 of this thread


----------



## Dibbledebobbityboo

We'll be there for our first Disney Halloween in Paris - can't wait!  

Hopefully it won't be too scary for my youngest DS (he'll be 2y 11m)

now, just a few months to choose our costumes!!


----------



## Cyrano

Dibbledebobbityboo said:


> We'll be there for our first Disney Halloween in Paris - can't wait!
> 
> Hopefully it won't be too scary for my youngest DS (he'll be 2y 11m)
> 
> now, just a few months to choose our costumes!!



What are you dates and where are you staying? Then we can add your dates to teh calendar


----------



## poppie123

Just booked to go back so can you add me please.
 Staying at the Hotel Cheyenne from the 1st-4th October.

Thanks


----------



## Dibbledebobbityboo

Sorry - forgot to say!

We're going from the 29th Oct - 1st Nov and staying at the Sequioa Lodge


----------



## silverka2002

29th - 30th July staying at a campsite nearby. 
First timers to DLP but have been to florida twice.


----------



## Cyrano

poppie123 said:


> Just booked to go back so can you add me please.
> Staying at the Hotel Cheyenne from the 1st-4th October.
> 
> Thanks



Added to the list


----------



## Cyrano

Dibbledebobbityboo said:


> Sorry - forgot to say!
> 
> We're going from the 29th Oct - 1st Nov and staying at the Sequioa Lodge



Added to the list


----------



## lojo

Might as well add us to the list - pretty please?

Etap 1st April; New York 2nd & 3rd April

Merci


----------



## Cyrano

lojo said:


> Might as well add us to the list - pretty please?
> 
> Etap 1st April; New York 2nd & 3rd April
> 
> Merci



As you asked so nicely


----------



## Booknut

Hi, can you add us to the list please?  

We're going the following dates:

3-6 July - Citea Residentiel; and
27 Nov-1 Dec - Sequoia Lodge (or maybe Santa Fe, depends on funds!)

Thanks!


----------



## Cyrano

Booknut said:


> Hi, can you add us to the list please?
> 
> We're going the following dates:
> 
> 3-6 July - Citea Residentiel; and
> 27 Nov-1 Dec - Sequoia Lodge (or maybe Santa Fe, depends on funds!)
> 
> Thanks!



Added


----------



## miffy7

We're going again.........
from the 2nd to the 7th of March and staying at the Davy Crockett Ranch.


----------



## Cyrano

miffy7 said:


> We're going again.........
> from the 2nd to the 7th of March and staying at the Davy Crockett Ranch.



Added


----------



## silverka2002

silverka2002 said:


> 29th - 30th July staying at a campsite nearby.
> First timers to DLP but have been to florida twice.



I've not been added yet!


----------



## Cyrano

silverka2002 said:


> I've not been added yet!



Added to the list


----------



## lovegrumpy

We are going in 3yrs and 3mths. Gotta save My husband wants to do more then just disneyland Paris. The kids and I are so excited.


----------



## wendybird7

we're going on 6 march 2008 for 4 nights 5 days at the Cheyenne


----------



## Orion33

new dates to add!!!

May 6th - 9th

Dec 31(2008)-Jan 4th(2009)

One day i may spot someone from this forum!!!


----------



## liv4pixiedust

I'll be staying at Sequoia Lodge May 18-20. My first trip to DLP!


----------



## Cyrano

lovegrumpy said:


> We are going in 3yrs and 3mths. Gotta save My husband wants to do more then just disneyland Paris. The kids and I are so excited.


That's what you call planning in advance. A bit closer to the time remind us when you have a booking and we'll put you up on the list


----------



## Cyrano

wendybird7 said:


> we're going on 6 march 2008 for 4 nights 5 days at the Cheyenne



Added to the list


----------



## Cyrano

Orion33 said:


> new dates to add!!!
> 
> May 6th - 9th
> 
> Dec 31(2008)-Jan 4th(2009)
> 
> One day i may spot someone from this forum!!!



Added


----------



## mark&sue

We are staying at Sequoia Lodge from July 25th to July 28th.  I think I just miss you Reid



Susan


----------



## thelittlemermaid83

Can you put me down on March 5th with a question mark, wont know for deffo till Monday incase the eurostar price increases.
Its a day trip aswell.


----------



## wljet

My wife and I with our two sons for springbreak.
we're stayimg at the Marriott ille de France.


----------



## Cyrano

mark&sue said:


> We are staying at Sequoia Lodge from July 25th to July 28th.  I think I just miss you Reid
> 
> 
> 
> Susan



That's a pity   Added


----------



## Cyrano

thelittlemermaid83 said:


> Can you put me down on March 5th with a question mark, wont know for deffo till Monday incase the eurostar price increases.
> Its a day trip aswell.



Added


----------



## Cyrano

wljet said:


> My wife and I with our two sons for springbreak.
> we're stayimg at the Marriott ille de France.



Hi wljet and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.

Added to the list


----------



## k-herm

We've booked our first DLP trip for August 9th - 15th in the Residhome Prestige Val D'Europe


----------



## Cyrano

k-herm said:


> We've booked our first DLP trip for August 9th - 15th in the Residhome Prestige Val D'Europe



Added to the list


----------



## liv4pixiedust

I posted earlier, but I don't see myself on the list yet.
Staying at the Sequoia Lodge with my Mom for her 60th birthday! I'd love to meet up with other DISers.


----------



## Cyrano

liv4pixiedust said:


> I posted earlier, but I don't see myself on the list yet.
> Staying at the Sequoia Lodge with my Mom for her 60th birthday! I'd love to meet up with other DISers.



Added to the list


----------



## schnerk

Please add us  My DW, DD3, DD4 and DSIL will be visiting DLP from April 16-18 staying at the Cheyenne.


----------



## Ware Bears

Added


----------



## taylor91

Im there from the 2nd to the 4th of march 2008 

If anyone else is going for the ICT/Business conference it would be nice to know


----------



## Cyrano

taylor91 said:


> Im there from the 2nd to the 4th of march 2008



Added to the list


----------



## i.love.tigger

I am going from 6th - 9th May 2008


----------



## Cyrano

i.love.tigger said:


> I am going from 6th - 9th May 2008



Hi i.love.tigger and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.

Added to the list


----------



## hogwartsdropout

I never said how long I'd be staying, oops.
My dates are April 18th-21st.


----------



## Cyrano

hogwartsdropout said:


> I never said how long I'd be staying, oops.
> My dates are April 18th-21st.



Updated


----------



## megadethrules

I'll be there with my GF on June 4th!


----------



## Cyrano

megadethrules said:


> I'll be there with my GF on June 4th!



Added


----------



## LisaW1975

We're off to DLP on the 1st April for 4 days  

Lisa x


----------



## Cyrano

LisaW1975 said:


> We're off to DLP on the 1st April for 4 days
> 
> Lisa x



Added


----------



## angelamc

30th March until 6th April


----------



## Cyrano

angelamc said:


> 30th March until 6th April



Updated


----------



## Cazgal

You can add us in

April 8th - April 12th.

Staying at the Cheyenne

Yippeeeeedohdahday.


----------



## Cyrano

Cazgal said:


> You can add us in
> 
> April 8th - April 12th.
> 
> Staying at the Cheyenne
> 
> Yippeeeeedohdahday.



Updated


----------



## LisaW1975

LisaW1975 said:


> We're off to DLP on the 1st April for 4 days
> 
> Lisa x



Me again  

Forgot to say we are staying at the Davy Crockett Ranch  

Lisa x


----------



## Cyrano

LisaW1975 said:


> Me again
> 
> Forgot to say we are staying at the Davy Crockett Ranch
> 
> Lisa x



Updated


----------



## Guineapig

Hi everyone,
I am taking my DS, 18, to DLRP in July. We will be staying at Santa Fe, he thinks if we stay there we can eat mexican food everyday!! It seems a long way off at the moment, but we can't wait. 
Oh yes we are going from 13th to 19th, hope the weather's better than last time!


----------



## i.love.tigger

i forgot to say i am staying at santa fe


----------



## SandraVB79

My mom, oldest brother and I are using the last 3 days of our AP from March 28-30!  The 30th is the last day our AP is good   But we'll buy a new one afterwards 

We'll be staying at a B&B at Villeneuve-le-Comte (the good one we stayed at in August, not the bad one in January)


----------



## Cyrano

Guineapig said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am taking my DS, 18, to DLRP in July. We will be staying at Santa Fe, he thinks if we stay there we can eat mexican food everyday!! It seems a long way off at the moment, but we can't wait.
> Oh yes we are going from 13th to 19th, hope the weather's better than last time!



Added to the list 
Say hiya if you see us in the parks


----------



## Cyrano

i.love.tigger said:


> i forgot to say i am staying at santa fe



Updated


----------



## Jazzman67

Hello,

I just realised that my stay at Disneyland will be between the 
8th and 10th of September. I travel to Paris on the 7th and 
arrive the morning after.


----------



## Cyrano

Jazzman67 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just realised that my stay at Disneyland will be between the
> 8th and 10th of September. I travel to Paris on the 7th and
> arrive the morning after.



On the list


----------



## thelittlemermaid83

Best add me again lol

30th April 1st May- Santa Fe 
Put question mark by it as wont know for deffo till tues when we book eurostar


----------



## britchic4

We are going 17-24 May, staying at Les Etangs Fleuris campsite.


----------



## Cyrano

thelittlemermaid83 said:


> Best add me again lol
> 
> 30th April 1st May- Santa Fe
> Put question mark by it as wont know for deffo till tues when we book eurostar



Added  to the list. You can always let us know if it doesn't come off and we'll remove your dates


----------



## Cyrano

britchic4 said:


> We are going 17-24 May, staying at Les Etangs Fleuris campsite.



Added to the list


----------



## wideeyes

Hi, I am staying at Cheyenne 28th - 31st October.


----------



## bonjovikitten

Hiya we are staying from July 27th '08 to August 8th '08 at a campsite nearby  

Claire xxx


----------



## Cyrano

wideeyes said:


> Hi, I am staying at Cheyenne 28th - 31st October.



Added to the list


----------



## Cyrano

bonjovikitten said:


> Hiya we are staying from July 27th '08 to August 8th '08 at a campsite nearby
> 
> Claire xxx


Added


----------



## kmikenchelle

Hi everyone

We're going 24th-29th Sept,
Staying at Cheyenne,
Mum and Dads 4th visit
Pirans 3rd ( 8 years old)
Aimees 2nd ( 5 ).


----------



## Cyrano

kmikenchelle said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> We're going 24th-29th Sept,
> Staying at Cheyenne,
> Mum and Dads 4th visit
> Pirans 3rd ( 8 years old)
> Aimees 2nd ( 5 ).



Added to the list


----------



## countingstars

21th-24th march at Disneyland Hotel


----------



## Cyrano

countingstars said:


> 21th-24th march at Disneyland Hotel



Your on the list already


----------



## Young Pooh

2nd to 6th September at Sequoia Lodge.


----------



## Cyrano

Young Pooh said:


> 2nd to 6th September at Sequoia Lodge.



Added to the list


----------



## Orion33

new dates!!!

May 6th-9th Santa Fe

August 12th-16th Davy Crockett!!


----------



## Cyrano

Orion33 said:


> new dates!!!
> 
> May 6th-9th Santa Fe
> 
> August 12th-16th Davy Crockett!!



Updated


----------



## wecouldsing

I'm going with scifi_wasabi between the 30th march and 3rd april staying in the Hotel Santa Fe (we can't afford anything else on our student loan.......)

amazing spring break for us lol we're getting rather excited!


----------



## Cyrano

wecouldsing said:


> I'm going with scifi_wasabi between the 30th march and 3rd april staying in the Hotel Santa Fe (we can't afford anything else on our student loan.......)
> 
> amazing spring break for us lol we're getting rather excited!



Added to the list. Have a great time


----------



## Pinky166

I will be going for my Birthday!  

We will be there from 15th - 19th June, Hotel New York.


----------



## Cyrano

Pinky166 said:


> I will be going for my Birthday!
> 
> We will be there from 15th - 19th June, Hotel New York.



Added to the list. Have a great time


----------



## malice

may 15th. i was only able to allocate one day out of a whirlwind 3 week tour of france. first visit to DLP and very excited, nonetheless.


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you


----------



## giuly09

We are going for Halloween Oct 29th to Nov 1st staying at Sequoia Lodge:

Me Giulia 4th time
DP Brian 2nd time
Edoardo eldest DS 4th time
Enrico younger DS 4th time


----------



## Cyrano

giuly09 said:


> We are going for Halloween Oct 29th to Nov 1st staying at Sequoia Lodge:



Added to the list


----------



## hildasmuriel

Please add us  

Davy Crockett Ranch from 17th to 22nd August


----------



## Cyrano

hildasmuriel said:


> Please add us
> 
> Davy Crockett Ranch from 17th to 22nd August



Added to the list


----------



## ali_warwick

Can you add us please
August 28th  - August 31st staying at the Hotel New York


----------



## Cyrano

Hi ali_warwick and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.

Added to the list


----------



## Elroe63

We are going to Sequoia Lodge 12-14 May


----------



## Cyrano

Elroe63 said:


> We are going to Sequoia Lodge 12-14 May



Added to the list


----------



## Jazzman67

Hello!

You may want to take off the first post (7-9 September), since I'll
be at Disneyland between the 8th and 10th of September. On the list, 
both of these are listed.

Just to be sure no one gets confused... just in case someone wants to 
meet up with me.


----------



## Cyrano

Jazzman67 said:


> Hello!
> 
> You may want to take off the first post (7-9 September), since I'll
> be at Disneyland between the 8th and 10th of September. On the list,
> both of these are listed.
> 
> Just to be sure no one gets confused... just in case someone wants to
> meet up with me.



Updated, thanks


----------



## Danielle...x

Hi Im new here... Me and my friend are off on  29th June - 2nd July     staying at the Santa Fe hotel woo I can't waiit...x


----------



## Cyrano

Hi Danielle...x and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.

Added to the list )


----------



## sam_rogers

July 7th -11th I can't wait! Staying at the Holiday Inn


----------



## Cyrano

sam_rogers said:


> July 7th -11th I can't wait! Staying at the Holiday Inn


Added to the list


----------



## Jeccaboos

Hi

I'm new to the forum and to the wonderful (and slightly scary) world of DLP trip planning  

We are off to DLP for the first time from 7th-9th August, staying in the Davy Crockett ranch as we are then carrying on across to Vendee for a week's holiday on a camp site.

We are taking our 9yr old son and 3yr old daughter who is soooooo excited already at seeing the Princesses, I think she will burst before August :


----------



## Cyrano

Hi Jeccaboos and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.

Added to the list 

You will have a wonderful time at DCR and DLP.
So are you heading to St Jean de Mont or along the coast to Sable d'Olonnes


----------



## Jeccaboos

Cyrano said:


> You will have a wonderful time at DCR and DLP.
> So are you heading to St Jean de Mont or along the coast to Sable d'Olonnes



We are heading over to St Hilaire-de-Riez.

The campsite is on with Eurocamps but booked it independently at half the price


----------



## Cyrano

Jeccaboos said:


> We are heading over to St Hilaire-de-Riez.
> 
> The campsite is on with Eurocamps but booked it independently at half the price



Sounds great right in the centre of the Atlantic sand coast.
Not to far from Île de Noirmoutier which is an interesting day excursion


----------



## SnowWhite_in_4734

We are going from 14th September to the 18th September, staying in the Santa Fe! 
Me, DD25, DD13 and DGD3. Girl Power! lol. Hubbys are staying home with the new Grandbaby.
Linda


----------



## Cyrano

SnowWhite_in_4734 said:


> We are going from 14th September to the 18th September, staying in the Santa Fe!



Added to the list


----------



## kmaccui

We are going 8th and 9th May  

Thanks to Tesco Vouchers  we are staying at the Hilton near the Eiffel Tower.


----------



## Cyrano

kmaccui said:


> We are going 8th and 9th May
> 
> Thanks to Tesco Vouchers  we are staying at the Hilton near the Eiffel Tower.



Great news 
Added to the list


----------



## chrissymalta

we're going April 24th - 27th staying at the Kyriad Disney Hotel


----------



## lostinwonderland

I've just booked for the 12th - 16th of May... At SL! 
Amazing 19th BDay pressie to myself as the 12th is my bday woop!


----------



## Cyrano

chrissymalta said:


> we're going April 24th - 27th staying at the Kyriad Disney Hotel



Hi chrissymalta and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.

Added to the list


----------



## Cyrano

lostinwonderland said:


> I've just booked for the 12th - 16th of May... At SL!
> Amazing 19th BDay pressie to myself as the 12th is my bday woop!



Added to the list


----------



## DLPdaft

6th to 8th October, Santa Fe - first week of Halloween season   !

Elaine


----------



## Cyrano

DLPdaft said:


> 6th to 8th October, Santa Fe - first week of Halloween season   !
> 
> Elaine



Great news Elaine. Added to the list


----------



## Jazzman67

Hi there,

I've had to rebook my trip!

I'll be gong to Disneyland on the 21st of September from Malmö.
So the dates I'll be in Disneyland are between the 22nd and 24th 
of September! 

I'll be staying at the same hotel: Hotel Kyriad

Although, I do wish the buss company could have chosen to 
book us all at Disneyland Hotel!

Oh well. I thinkwe'll be ok. At least I got a discount on thsi deal!


----------



## britchic4

We are going on 5th-8th October (which I didn't realise when I booked is the first week of the Halloween season, hooray!) staying at DH.


----------



## Cyrano

Jazzman67 said:


> I'll be in Disneyland are between the 22nd and 24th of September!



Updated  



britchic4 said:


> We are going on 5th-8th October (which I didn't realise when I booked is the first week of the Halloween season, hooray!) staying at DH.



Added to the list


----------



## stick

12th - 16th may Hotel Cheyenne
frist trip with ds


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you


----------



## RoosMomKanga

Going *May 19th *- Daytrip
Staying in 2 Apartments in *Paris* for the week


----------



## Cyrano

RoosMomKanga said:


> Going *May 19th *- Daytrip
> Staying in 2 Apartments in *Paris* for the week



Added to the list


----------



## buddie1

My first trip to DLP is July 2008 .. staying at Santa Fe .. with ds age 5  think I am more excited  

Just finding my way around this forum   and hoping to get some helpful hints

Bx


----------



## Cyrano

Hi buddie1 and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.

Added to the list


----------



## bavaria

Looks like I will be missing most of the April travellers - I may need to escape from work on the 14th or so for a quick day visit!


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you ~ have a great time!


----------



## Cyrano

bavaria said:


> Looks like I will be missing most of the April travellers - I may need to escape from work on the 14th or so for a quick day visit!



Hope you'll give us an update on your visit


----------



## amandajim36

im going sept 24-28th staying in seqouia lodge


----------



## Cyrano

amandajim36 said:


> im going sept 24-28th staying in seqouia lodge



Added to the list


----------



## lonegungal17

I'm going April 19th to the 21st staying at the Kyriad Hotel.


----------



## Cyrano

lonegungal17 said:


> I'm going April 19th to the 21st staying at the Kyriad Hotel.



Added to the list


----------



## di$neyf@n

Planning on staying in the DLH TB suite for 2 nights maybe a 3rd night in another standard room or at the NYH


----------



## Cyrano

di$neyf@n said:


> Planning on staying in the DLH TB suite for 2 nights maybe a 3rd night in another standard room or at the NYH



Added to the list


----------



## timben

Going from the 17 until 21 of April for to spend my birthday there with my family. Though I am on old child (35) I bet we will have a lot of fun. Can't wait


----------



## Cyrano

timben said:


> Going from the 17 until 21 of April for to spend my birthday there with my family. Though I am on old child (35) I bet we will have a lot of fun. Can't wait



On the list


----------



## angelamc

Hi

I will be staying at Sante Fe from May 24th until the 27th.


----------



## ynwa19

Im taking my wife on September 14 - 19 staying at the Hotel Cheyenne and I cant wait


----------



## Cyrano

angelamc said:


> Hi
> 
> I will be staying at Sante Fe from May 24th until the 27th.





ynwa19 said:


> Im taking my wife on September 14 - 19 staying at the Hotel Cheyenne and I cant wait



Added to the list


----------



## ynwa19

Well, my plans have had to change. The British Army have ecided that I would be of much better value to them in Canada during September rather than DLRP  

On that note, I will be taking my wife to Disneyland on November 10 - 15 for our 3 year wedding anniversary. Hopefully, this will be a great week and it wont get changed again


----------



## Cyrano

ynwa19 said:


> On that note, I will be taking my wife to Disneyland on November 10 - 15 for our 3 year wedding anniversary. Hopefully, this will be a great week and it wont get changed again


Hopefully not  
Updated the calendar


----------



## woody73

We are going to DLP from September 28 to October 5.

Woody


----------



## Cyrano

woody73 said:


> We are going to DLP from September 28 to October 5.
> 
> Woody



Added to the list


----------



## stick

i have just upgreaed to the disneyland hotel 12th- 16th


----------



## Cyrano

stick said:


> i have just upgreaed to the disneyland hotel 12th- 16th



Updated


----------



## tommy111

going on the 3rd nov to the 9th explores hotel


----------



## Cyrano

tommy111 said:


> going on the 3rd nov to the 9th explores hotel



Added to the list


----------



## Danauk

We will be there again (this time taking my parents for the 1st time!!) October 27th - 30th, Hotel New York.


----------



## Cyrano

Danauk said:


> We will be there again (this time taking my parents for the 1st time!!) October 27th - 30th, Hotel New York.



Added


----------



## karenmoloney

Don't know how I never got round to adding us to the list.  We will be there from 4th to 10th May staying at the Marriott.


----------



## **TINKS**

Hi, we are going ... 16th - 24th Sept staying at hotel Santa Fe


----------



## Cyrano

karenmoloney said:


> Don't know how I never got round to adding us to the list.  We will be there from 4th to 10th May staying at the Marriott.





**TINKS** said:


> Hi, we are going ... 16th - 24th Sept staying at hotel Santa Fe



Added to the list


----------



## inda2681

hi i am new to this board n am all excited with the info i got from this board  

we r going to dlp from 5th-8th of june staying at hotel santa fe. 

cant wait!!!!!


----------



## Cyrano

inda2681 said:


> hi i am new to this board n am all excited with the info i got from this board
> 
> we r going to dlp from 5th-8th of june staying at hotel santa fe.
> 
> cant wait!!!!!



Added to the list


----------



## BigKids

Hi!  Two excited US DISers going to be at Newport Bay Club June 28 - July 2!  See you all there!


----------



## Cyrano

BigKids said:


> Hi!  Two excited US DISers going to be at Newport Bay Club June 28 - July 2!  See you all there!



Added to the list


----------



## luke7059

I'm going September 22nd - 25th and I cannot wait! Wasn't able to go last year so I've yet to experience all the new additions!!


----------



## Cyrano

luke7059 said:


> I'm going September 22nd - 25th and I cannot wait! Wasn't ble to go last year so I've yet to experience all the new additions!!



Added to the list


----------



## disneyangel

Can you add our September stay

12-16SEP08 staying at the Etap/Marriot  

Thanks

 I'm in the mood for dancing


----------



## Cyrano

disneyangel said:


> Can you add our September stay
> 
> 12-16SEP08 staying at the Etap/Marriot
> 
> Thanks
> 
> I'm in the mood for dancing



Added to the list


----------



## Maribel

We are going may 11th to the 15th. We will be staying at the DL Hotel. This is our first time to DLR. I had just realized that we are ready for the single digit dance, so here it goes


----------



## jabiso621

First time in Paris resort from 7th to 14th of May Staying at Sante Fe and cant wait.


----------



## Danauk

We have a slight change of plans. We will still be there October 27th-30th but I have now decided to stay at the Disneyland hotel!


----------



## Cyrano

Hi jabiso621 and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.

Added to the list


----------



## Cyrano

Danauk said:


> We have a slight change of plans. We will still be there October 27th-30th but I have now decided to stay at the Disneyland hotel!



Updated


----------



## kiafrika

We are of to DLRP ion September 8 until the 12th and staying at the Cheyenne.

It'll be our 2nd visit!  CANT WAIT


----------



## Cyrano

kiafrika said:


> We are of to DLRP ion September 8 until the 12th and staying at the Cheyenne.
> 
> It'll be our 2nd visit!  CANT WAIT



Added to the list


----------



## torsie24

I'm off to DLP 6th-9th July.

Have booked Sequoia Lodge room. I wanted to try the Newport Bay but the reviews on tripadviosr put me off.

Have stayed at the Sequoia and NY before, and wanted to try a new hotel.

Everyday I get a bit more tempted to upgrade to Disneyland Hotel, but I really want Caslte Club which has all been booked up! :-(


----------



## Cyrano

torsie24 said:


> I'm off to DLP 6th-9th July.


Added to the list


----------



## tazz23

We are there 6-10th July Santa Fe!


----------



## candymansteve

we are there from 29th may till 3rd june 

steve


----------



## Cyrano

tazz23 said:


> We are there 6-10th July Santa Fe!





candymansteve said:


> we are there from 29th may till 3rd june
> 
> steve



Added to the list


----------



## candymansteve

Cyrano said:


> Added to the list



thanks


----------



## Cyrano

Added marcus.ka June trip to the list


----------



## torsie24

Definitely staying at the SL now, as there are absolutely no suites or Castle club rooms left during our stay...

6th-9th July. 

47 days adn counting! Whoop!


----------



## wishspirit

Hello everyone!

First time on the DLP board, but it looks great!

Me and my DBF are going on the 14-18th of September and staying at the Hotel Santa Fe!

I hope to talk to everyone, and share some tips! I haven't been for ages!


----------



## Cyrano

torsie24 said:


> Definitely staying at the SL now, as there are absolutely no suites or Castle club rooms left during our stay...
> 
> 6th-9th July.
> 
> 47 days adn counting! Whoop!



It is still a great hotel  



wishspirit said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> First time on the DLP board, but it looks great!
> 
> Me and my DBF are going on the 14-18th of September and staying at the Hotel Santa Fe!
> 
> I hope to talk to everyone, and share some tips! I haven't been for ages!



Hi wishspirit and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.

Added to the list


----------



## luke

Just booked to stay at the Hotel New York for 3 nights next Thursday, so excited, but i kind of almost miss the build up having planned it so last minute


----------



## Cyrano

luke said:


> Just booked to stay at the Hotel New York for 3 nights next Thursday, so excited, but i kind of almost miss the build up having planned it so last minute



Added to the list


----------



## thelittlemermaid83

Can you add Jan 5th-8th 2009 Cheyenne for me please Reid


----------



## Cyrano

thelittlemermaid83 said:


> Can you add Jan 5th-8th 2009 Cheyenne for me please Reid



Duly added Emma


----------



## thelittlemermaid83

Thanks Reid


----------



## callumdougan

Newport Bay Admirals Floors - 14th-20th October


----------



## Cyrano

callumdougan said:


> Newport Bay Admirals Floors - 14th-20th October



Added to the list


----------



## cookie334

I have been posting away for days now and only just noticed this thread.

I/We will be going from 5th June until 10th June and will be staying at the Cheyenne.


----------



## Danbex

July 19th-25th
Hoo-haa
SEQUIOA LODGE (GIVING IT A SECOND CHANCE!)
TWO ADULTS? AND TWO TEENS
BRING IT ON


----------



## Danbex

July 19th-25th Sequioa
Yippee Kay Ay


----------



## Cyrano

cookie334 said:


> II/We will be going from 5th June until 10th June and will be staying at the Cheyenne.


Added to the list 



Danbex said:


> July 19th-25th
> Hoo-haa
> SEQUIOA LODGE (GIVING IT A SECOND CHANCE!)
> TWO ADULTS? AND TWO TEENS
> BRING IT ON



Hi Danbex and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.

Added to the list


----------



## poohmadmum

Reid : sorry to mess you around but can you delete me from the August group   watch this space for a future trip, possibly later in the year.


----------



## Cyrano

poohmadmum said:


> Reid : sorry to mess you around but can you delete me from the August group   watch this space for a future trip, possibly later in the year.



No problem


----------



## quackersnaps

27th July - 2nd August - Newport Bay Club. Can't wait! We usually go every year but last year didn't make it there, makes this next trip extra special!


----------



## ema74

We're going 15th-19th of Dec!!! 

Staying at Sequoia Lodge!


----------



## Cyrano

quackersnaps said:


> 27th July - 2nd August - Newport Bay Club. Can't wait! We usually go every year but last year didn't make it there, makes this next trip extra special!





ema74 said:


> We're going 15th-19th of Dec!!!
> 
> Staying at Sequoia Lodge!



Added you both to the list


----------



## ema74

Thanks Reid!


----------



## mummyal

Can you please add me to the list as well? We'll be there 18-21 December, staying at Hotel New York.

Thank you!!

Alice x


----------



## Cyrano

mummyal said:


> Can you please add me to the list as well? We'll be there 18-21 December, staying at Hotel New York.



Added to the list


----------



## mummyal

Thank you!


----------



## Marvito

IM GOING in JULY WOOOOOOOOOO !!! soo exited


----------



## torsie24

Marvito said:


> IM GOING in JULY WOOOOOOOOOO !!! soo exited



Me too!! Now we can say 'next month'.

That was the first thing I did yesteday morning!


----------



## A Small World

torsie24 said:


> Me too!! Now we can say 'next month'.
> 
> That was the first thing I did yesteday morning!



Me too!!! NEXT MONTH!!!!!! Yippee


----------



## Cyrano

Marvito said:


> IM GOING in JULY WOOOOOOOOOO !!! soo exited



Hi Marvito and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.

What are your dates and where are you staying?
You can tehn be added to the list


----------



## Bonnie

We will be staying at the Hotel Cheyenne from August 26th-29th.


----------



## Cyrano

Bonnie said:


> We will be staying at the Hotel Cheyenne from August 26th-29th.



Added to the list


----------



## Bexx

I'm going to the Marriott Village from the 20th - 24th March


----------



## backson

Tomorrow morning. Wo-hoo!


----------



## Cyrano

Bexx said:


> I'm going to the Marriott Village from the 20th - 24th March



Added to the list   What a lovely birthday present to yourself.


----------



## Cyrano

backson said:


> Tomorrow morning. Wo-hoo!



Hi backson and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.

Have a great trip


----------



## Bexx

Cyrano said:


> Added to the list   What a lovely birthday present to yourself.



Thanks Reid  It's a must do


----------



## Epcot_Boy

_Off to DLPR on 31st July for 5 nights and staying at the Newport, Admirals floor.  _

8 weeks and counting


----------



## Cyrano

Hi Epcot_Boy and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.

Added to the list


----------



## Epcot_Boy

What a nice hello

Really cool


----------



## Purplesoapsuds

We're back to DLRP 6 weeks tomorrow, and really looking forward to it, this will be my 5th visit, 1st for my 3 year old daughter and second for my 5 year old son and 4th for my husband.


----------



## Ware Bears

Hi Purplesoapsuds, welcome to the DIS!  

 I've added you to the list.


----------



## Cyrano

Purplesoapsuds said:


> We're back to DLRP 6 weeks tomorrow, and really looking forward to it, this will be my 5th visit, 1st for my 3 year old daughter and second for my 5 year old son and 4th for my husband.



Hi Purplesoapsuds and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.


----------



## sheshe50

Hi Everyone

We have booked to go on New Year's Eve and stay until Sunday i.e. 4 nights.
Staying at the Marriott Village and waiting for my shareholder card.
Any advice / comments welcomed!!!
Does anyone know if it will be busy after New Year's Eve, when I hear that it will be heaving!!


----------



## Bolanette87

Hi- We're going to the Newport Bay Club on Sept 15th-19th....  

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## Bolanette87

Ooo- With that post I just became a DIS Vetran!! Wow!! 

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## Cyrano

sheshe50 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> We have booked to go on New Year's Eve and stay until Sunday i.e. 4 nights.
> Staying at the Marriott Village and waiting for my shareholder card.
> Any advice / comments welcomed!!!
> Does anyone know if it will be busy after New Year's Eve, when I hear that it will be heaving!!



Hi sheshe50 and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.

Added to the list 




Bolanette87 said:


> Hi- We're going to the Newport Bay Club on Sept 15th-19th....
> 
> Bob xoxoxox



Added to the list . Well done on become a veteran


----------



## wideeyes

I have now changed my dates to the 7th - 10th Jan. Disneyland Hotel


----------



## Cyrano

wideeyes said:


> I have now changed my dates to the 7th - 10th Jan. Disneyland Hotel



Is this your October trip that has changed Claire ?


----------



## wideeyes

Cyrano said:


> Is this your October trip that has changed Claire ?



yes


----------



## Cyrano

wideeyes said:


> yes



Updated


----------



## salandbri

Hi Everyone 

We are back at DLRP on October 6th for 3 nights for what will be our 15th magic visit.

Brian


----------



## Boo-Boo

Hi all.

Im a newbie here, could I be added to the list please?  

We are staying at the Disneyland Hotel 23rd December - 27th December  

Ceri x


----------



## thelittlemermaid83

Hey Reid can you change the hotel for me to SL  Thanks hun.


----------



## Bundle

Good Evening

Can you add that we will be staying at the Sequoia Lodge during our June 27-29 stay.

Not long now  

Thanks!


----------



## Cyrano

salandbri said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> We are back at DLRP on October 6th for 3 nights for what will be our 15th magic visit.
> 
> Brian





Boo-Boo said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Im a newbie here, could I be added to the list please?
> 
> We are staying at the Disneyland Hotel 23rd December - 27th December
> 
> Ceri x



Hi salandbri and Boo-Boo, welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.

Added to the list 




thelittlemermaid83 said:


> Hey Reid can you change the hotel for me to SL  Thanks hun.



As you are allowed 10 changes per year I think you are coming to the end of your allowance Emma   



Bundle said:


> Good Evening
> 
> Can you add that we will be staying at the Sequoia Lodge during our June 27-29 stay.
> 
> Not long now
> 
> Thanks!


Updated with hotel


----------



## thelittlemermaid83

Cyrano said:


> As you are allowed 10 changes per year I think you are coming to the end of your allowance Emma


----------



## Peter64

Hi

As  I'm new to this site could you please add that me my wife and 2 children
who are 11 & 8 are going for the 5th time, staying at the Hotel Cheyenne from Feb 16th to 20th 2009.

Many thanks


----------



## Cyrano

Hi Peter64 and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.

Added to the list


----------



## Celli0905akaFlounder

Will be there next time on July 6th - gotta introduce my girl friends parents to the park(s)  Unfortunately just for a day ... 

Cheers,
Flounder


----------



## Cyrano

Celli0905akaFlounder said:


> Will be there next time on July 6th - gotta introduce my girl friends parents to the park(s)  Unfortunately just for a day ...
> 
> Cheers,
> Flounder


Added to the list


----------



## davewasbaloo

Were going to the Hotel New York for 6 days starting August 24th!!!


----------



## Cyrano

davewasbaloo said:


> Were going to the Hotel New York for 6 days starting August 24th!!!



Added to the list


----------



## Bolanette87

Cyrano said:


> Added to the lost



The Lost??!!

Bob xoxox


----------



## Cyrano

Bolanette87 said:


> The Lost??!!
> 
> Bob xoxox



Okay, okay. Told off for my spelling


----------



## Purplesoapsuds

Forgot to say in my first post that we're going the 19th July and back home the 23rd and we're staying in Hotel Cheyanne.
In previous visits we have stayed in Sequioa Lodge and Santa Fe.

Rachel


----------



## Missbebe

Hi, 'nother newbie here!

Can you add me please? We are going 1st August for 3 days, 2 nights, staying at Davy Crocketts Ranch. There are 9 of us going! Eeeep!


----------



## Cyrano

Purplesoapsuds said:


> Forgot to say in my first post that we're going the 19th July and back home the 23rd and we're staying in Hotel Cheyanne.
> In previous visits we have stayed in Sequioa Lodge and Santa Fe.
> 
> Rachel





Missbebe said:


> Hi, 'nother newbie here!
> 
> Can you add me please? We are going 1st August for 3 days, 2 nights, staying at Davy Crocketts Ranch. There are 9 of us going! Eeeep!



Hi Rachel and Missbebe, welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.

Added you both to the list


----------



## tracipierce

Hi Everyone!  Well after having a hard time coming to terms with not being able to afford going to disneyworld Orlando this year, I have just thrown caution to the wind and booked a very spontaneous trip to DLP!
Can't quite believe I have just done it actually with my finances being the way they are, but its too late now 
Me and my DD6 will be staying in Hotel Santa Fe from 27th July to 30th July,, hope to see some of you there!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## A Small World

tracipierce said:


> Hi Everyone!  Well after having a hard time coming to terms with not being able to afford going to disneyworld Orlando this year, I have just thrown caution to the wind and booked a very spontaneous trip to DLP!
> Can't quite believe I have just done it actually with my finances being the way they are, but its too late now
> Me and my DD6 will be staying in Hotel Santa Fe from 27th July to 30th July,, hope to see some of you there!!!
> :thumbsup:



Hi Tracie. 
I work in Wigan so thought Id say Hi. Our first trip to DLP was a spontaneous budget trip 2 yrs ago and we also stayed at Santa Fe. We loved the whole trip and have been back several times since.
We will just miss you in summer as we leave DLP on 25th July to continue our holiday in Brittany.


----------



## Cyrano

Hi tracipierce and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.

Added to the list 
There are a few who enjoy both WDW and DLP so should you have any questions they will be sure to help


----------



## tracipierce

A Small World said:


> Hi Tracie.
> I work in Wigan so thought Id say Hi. Our first trip to DLP was a spontaneous budget trip 2 yrs ago and we also stayed at Santa Fe. We loved the whole trip and have been back several times since.
> We will just miss you in summer as we leave DLP on 25th July to continue our holiday in Brittany.



Hey it is a small world!!! sorry about the pun couldn't resist   What a shame we are not going to be there at the same time, especially with us both going the same route!  Are you flying or driving/train etc?
I'm going from Liverpool airport and a bit worried about getting from CDG to Disneyland, but hey if I can drive around Florida by myself with my 3 kids arguing in the back of the car, I'm sure I'll manage somehow!
Hope you have a great time there and in Brittany, you lucky devil  

Thanks for the welcome cyrano too!


----------



## A Small World

tracipierce said:


> Hey it is a small world!!! sorry about the pun couldn't resist   What a shame we are not going to be there at the same time, especially with us both going the same route!  Are you flying or driving/train etc?
> I'm going from Liverpool airport and a bit worried about getting from CDG to Disneyland, but hey if I can drive around Florida by myself with my 3 kids arguing in the back of the car, I'm sure I'll manage somehow!
> Hope you have a great time there and in Brittany, you lucky devil
> 
> Thanks for the welcome cyrano too!



We are driving. We go down to Ashford and stay the night then go through the tunnel. We usually try to make the trip part of a longer holiday in France.
If you can drive round Florida Im sure you'll be fine. Theres lots of info on the useful info stickies about getting from CDG to DLP.

Have fun


----------



## beltane

We are going to DLRP for the third time on the 18th of November, staying at the Newport Bay Club. It's my birthday on the 19th so it's a bit of a special trip!


----------



## Cyrano

beltane said:


> We are going to DLRP for the third time on the 18th of November, staying at the Newport Bay Club. It's my birthday on the 19th so it's a bit of a special trip!



Added to the list


----------



## maleficant

Hi 
I am off to Disneyland Paris on August 12th-August 15th and staying at the Sequoia Lodge!!
I am so excited and I am taking my Boyfriend with me this time and I am going to try and get him into Disney big time x


----------



## Cyrano

maleficant said:


> Hi
> I am off to Disneyland Paris on August 12th-August 15th and staying at the Sequoia Lodge!!
> I am so excited and I am taking my Boyfriend with me this time and I am going to try and get him into Disney big time x



Added to the list


----------



## scampbunny

well now its booked.... we are going back to dlrp on 8th dec for 3 nights @ hotel cheyanne..... roll on december!!


----------



## Cyrano

scampbunny said:


> well now its booked.... we are going back to dlrp on 8th dec for 3 nights @ hotel cheyanne..... roll on december!!



Added to the list


----------



## Booknut

Hi, change of plans!  We are going 2 sept now for 3 nights instead of november, now staying at Dream Castle! Thanks


----------



## ukstitch

Despite the bank's best attempts to stop us going by declining my card last night, I've managed to get in touch with them and prove that I really am the owner of the card, so we're now all booked up for our 5 days from 26th - 30th July at the Davy Crockett


----------



## Cyrano

ukstitch said:


> Despite the bank's best attempts to stop us going by declining my card last night, I've managed to get in touch with them and prove that I really am the owner of the card, so we're now all booked up for our 5 days from 26th - 30th July at the Davy Crockett





Booknut said:


> Hi, change of plans!  We are going 2 sept now for 3 nights instead of november, now staying at Dream Castle! Thanks



Added to the list


----------



## sherette7769

We are making our third trip to DLP 22 Aug. - 27 Aug. and will be at Newport for the first time.  We celebrated my daughters 6th at DLP two years ago (with a day trip from the city) and we are making this a surprise trip for her 8th.  It will be our sons first time since I was only a month along with him our last trip.  It's so hard for me to keep this secret ... so glad I can share with all of you!  Its hard to believe our first trip to DLP was in celebration of our 3rd Anniversary back in 1996  here we are taking the kids, and still acting like kids ourselves!  I think DH is just as excited as I am!


----------



## Cyrano

sherette7769 said:


> We are making our third trip to DLP 22 Aug. - 27 Aug. and will be at Newport for the first time.  We celebrated my daughters 6th at DLP two years ago (with a day trip from the city) and we are making this a surprise trip for her 8th.  It will be our sons first time since I was only a month along with him our last trip.  It's so hard for me to keep this secret ... so glad I can share with all of you!  Its hard to believe our first trip to DLP was in celebration of our 3rd Anniversary back in 1996  here we are taking the kids, and still acting like kids ourselves!  I think DH is just as excited as I am!


Added to the list


----------



## Stitch's Girl

Hey, I am going next thursday the 3rd of July for 3 nights! Hope it's as brilliant as ever! It's my forth trip to Disneyland Paris!

xoxox


----------



## tracipierce

sherette7769 said:


> We are making our third trip to DLP 22 Aug. - 27 Aug. and will be at Newport for the first time.  We celebrated my daughters 6th at DLP two years ago (with a day trip from the city) and we are making this a surprise trip for her 8th.  It will be our sons first time since I was only a month along with him our last trip.  It's so hard for me to keep this secret ... so glad I can share with all of you!  Its hard to believe our first trip to DLP was in celebration of our 3rd Anniversary back in 1996  here we are taking the kids, and still acting like kids ourselves!  I think DH is just as excited as I am!



Hi Sherette!  we will just miss you sadly on this trip, we only arriving on the 27th  Its a suprise trip for my DD too, she has no idea  that we are going as I told her we couldn't afford to go away this year, I'm dying to tell her, but I think she will so thrilled on the day if I keep it a surprise!  I can't wait to see her face on the day when we get to the airport and I tell her where we are going.  If I remember I will have a camera handy to catch the moment and post it here


----------



## Cyrano

Stitch's Girl said:


> Hey, I am going next thursday the 3rd of July for 3 nights! Hope it's as brilliant as ever! It's my forth trip to Disneyland Paris!
> 
> xoxox



Added to the list


----------



## nightrider68

23/12 to 27/12 at the Marriott please


----------



## sherette7769

tracipierce said:


> Hi Sherette!  we will just miss you sadly on this trip, we only arriving on the 27th  Its a suprise trip for my DD too, she has no idea  that we are going as I told her we couldn't afford to go away this year, I'm dying to tell her, but I think she will so thrilled on the day if I keep it a surprise!  I can't wait to see her face on the day when we get to the airport and I tell her where we are going.  If I remember I will have a camera handy to catch the moment and post it here



I'll make sure to save a little fun for you lot!  I'm sure our DD's will have the times of their lives!


----------



## bobsbabes

we will be staying in sequoia lodge from 11th - 18th jan 4th visit 

so cant wait


----------



## EuropaParkFan

I will be staying at the Disneyland Hotel - Oct 20-23 - 2008

Thanks to all!

EuropaParkFan


----------



## Cyrano

bobsbabes said:


> we will be staying in sequoia lodge from 11th - 18th jan 4th visit
> 
> so cant wait



Hi bobsbabes and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.

Added to the list


----------



## Cyrano

EuropaParkFan said:


> I will be staying at the Disneyland Hotel - Oct 20-23 - 2008


Added to the list


----------



## I <3 DLP

im gonna be stayin in the new york hotel from the 10th - 15th of nov


----------



## Cyrano

I <3 DLP said:


> im gonna be stayin in the new york hotel from the 10th - 15th of nov



Added to the list


----------



## Janbl

Hi.
Last year I went with my family to celebrate my 50th birthday in DLP.
This year my wife and I will celebrate that we known each other for 20 years, and married for 12.
We will go Oct. 13 to 17 with our 2 daughters (4 and 6 y's)
Last time we stayed in Disneyland Hotel, Castle Club and was upgraded to a suite. This year we will stay at New York Hotel, Empire State Club, standard room. We ar looking forward to it, the children do not know yet.

Janbl


----------



## Emergency Kitten

November 13-16th in the Disneyland Hotel for us - trip number 9 I think!


----------



## vettegirl

We will be there Sept 25 for one day both parks!


----------



## countingstars

I'll be at Newport Bay Club : 18th july - 22th july


----------



## Cyrano

Janbl said:


> We will go Oct. 13 to 17 with our 2 daughters (4 and 6 y's)This year we will stay at New York Hotel, Empire State Club, standard room.





Emergency Kitten said:


> November 13-16th in the Disneyland Hotel





vettegirl said:


> We will be there Sept 25 for one day both parks!





countingstars said:


> I'll be at Newport Bay Club : 18th july - 22th july



Added to the list guys


----------



## melanie5

September 8 at the Davy Crockett Ranch (everything else was booked, but really looking forward to this hotel - looks fun!)

4 nights / 5 days


----------



## maconMouse

I am making my very first trip to Disneyland Paris and Europe later this month, July 27th - August 4th.  I'll be staying at the Sequoia Lodge using my Disney Vacation Club points.  I cannot wait!


----------



## norty mouse

Am going again in january 2009 whoop whoop santa fe 12-17th


----------



## Cyrano

melanie5 said:


> September 8 at the Davy Crockett Ranch (everything else was booked, but really looking forward to this hotel - looks fun!)
> 
> 4 nights / 5 days





maconMouse said:


> I am making my very first trip to Disneyland Paris and Europe later this month, July 27th - August 4th.  I'll be staying at the Sequoia Lodge using my Disney Vacation Club points.  I cannot wait!





norty mouse said:


> Am going again in january 2009 whoop whoop santa fe 12-17th



Added to the list


----------



## Torchy

Just booked for 17th-22nd October, off-site (Bussy).

Missed out on any holiday last year due to DW serious illness so we can't wait now.


----------



## Cyrano

Torchy said:


> Just booked for 17th-22nd October, off-site (Bussy).
> 
> Missed out on any holiday last year due to DW serious illness so we can't wait now.



Added to the list


----------



## chewingum91

I'll be there July 7th.


----------



## Cyrano

chewingum91 said:


> I'll be there July 7th.



Hi chewingum91 and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.

Added to the list


----------



## LouiG

I'm going with 3 mates next Wednesday! 

Leaving 9th July and returning 11th July 

really excited!!!


----------



## Cyrano

LouiG said:


> I'm going with 3 mates next Wednesday!
> 
> Leaving 9th July and returning 11th July
> 
> really excited!!!



Added to the list


----------



## BriarRose59

My DD and I will be in the park with her French class trip on March 14, 2009.  DD and I will be back for her graduation trip June 9-13, 2009 staying hopefully at the Disneyland Hotel.


----------



## Ware Bears

Updated


----------



## silverka2002

Our dates have changed -

28th July - 31st August Hotel Bussy St Georges


----------



## A Small World

silverka2002 said:


> Our dates have changed -
> 
> 28th July - 31st August Hotel Bussy St Georges



Are you really going for over a month  or have you made a mistake here


----------



## pyebibby

Just booked!!
Feb 1st for 5 nights at Hotel Cheyenne
My birthday on Jan 31st so thats my excuse to take my 2 youngest out of school!!
Leaving DH with the 2 at secondary school.


----------



## Tillybud

yay, we've just booked .... we're going 15th October - 18th October staying in the Hotel Cheyenne and we're going to Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party !!!!  just need to sort out costumes  I'm so excited


----------



## Cyrano

pyebibby said:


> Just booked!!
> Feb 1st for 5 nights at Hotel Cheyenne
> My birthday on Jan 31st so thats my excuse to take my 2 youngest out of school!!
> Leaving DH with the 2 at secondary school.





Tillybud said:


> yay, we've just booked .... we're going 15th October - 18th October staying in the Hotel Cheyenne and we're going to Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party !!!!  just need to sort out costumes  I'm so excited



Added to the list


----------



## silverka2002

A Small World said:


> Are you really going for over a month  or have you made a mistake here




Ooops in my dreams!!  28th July - 31st July!!


----------



## Cyrano

silverka2002 said:


> Ooops in my dreams!!  28th July - 31st July!!



Added to the list


----------



## Chickkypoo

I will be at the Sequoia Lodge from July 24th-29th. I'm leaving on the 10th for a 6 country tour of Europe, and decided to use some of my DVC points at Disneyland Paris to end off my trip. I've never been before, and am a little overwhelmed about going solo, but I'm looking forward to it, it should be fun!


----------



## sherette7769

Chickkypoo said:


> I will be at the Sequoia Lodge from July 24th-29th. I'm leaving on the 10th for a 6 country tour of Europe, and decided to use some of my DVC points at Disneyland Paris to end off my trip. I've never been before, and am a little overwhelmed about going solo, but I'm looking forward to it, it should be fun!



Sounds amazing!  You are so lucky!  Just think of it this way ... you have nobody but you to please ... a vacation YOUR way!   

Sherette*


----------



## TracyL67

My family went to Disneyland Paris in April 08. This was my favorite Magic Kingdom. It has the same ideas but the rides are totally different, and since it is in Europe, the don't have the same limitation the US has when it comes to graphics, technology...yada yada (same with Hong Kong and Tokyo...they were cool too). The Sleeping Beauty castle is the most original and beautiful. AND it has a audio animatronic dragon in the dungeon....wayy cooollll


----------



## Li-sa

15-19 Feb - 4 nights at the Cheyenne.


----------



## Ware Bears

Chickkypoo said:


> I will be at the Sequoia Lodge from July 24th-29th. I'm leaving on the 10th for a 6 country tour of Europe, and decided to use some of my DVC points at Disneyland Paris to end off my trip. I've never been before, and am a little overwhelmed about going solo, but I'm looking forward to it, it should be fun!


 Updated  

Six countries!  Wow, you'll have a fabulous time!!  



Li-sa said:


> 15-19 Feb - 4 nights at the Cheyenne.




 Updated


----------



## mummybear

Going to a nearby campsite and taking our caravan for 7 nights. 26th July - 2nd August.

Can you add us please


----------



## Ware Bears

Updated


----------



## karenmoloney

Going 12th - 14th August, staying at Santa Fe.


----------



## Ware Bears

Updated


----------



## ynwa19

Just booked and me and my wife are now going on Monday!!!
Staying at the Hotel Cheyenne for 4 nights (14-18 July). Cant wait!


----------



## X-Holly-X

Im Going Tomorrow With My School.
Were Spending The Whole Of Friday And Saturday At The Park.
And Traveling Thursday Night.

I Cant Wait Im So Excited!  

Its My Second Time Going To Disneyland Paris But I Cant Remember Much Of The My First Time As I Was Only 4-5!


----------



## Mumofthree

We're going 28 Aug for 4 nights - Me, OH & kids 10,6 & 3. Staying off site this time.  Already thinking of going again next year if we get APs.


----------



## Ware Bears

List updated.


----------



## PJackson

We just booked last night to go on our first ever Disney trip!  We are going 28 Sept - 2 Oct and staying at the Marriott Vacation Villas (offsite) as we need catering facilities for our baby.  There'll be me, DH, DD1 (3.5 yrs at travel) and DD2 (almost 5 mths at travel), and also my Mum and Stepdad who are going along to "help out"  

Can't wait!!!!  

- Really need to get me a ticker now


----------



## DLPdaft

Just booked my hotel this morning, so can officially say I'm going now  .

October 6th to 8th, at the Santa Fe. Going with my sister and her family this time - eeep extra planning will be required!

Elaine


----------



## chewingum91

Going July, 21th.


----------



## Ware Bears

Updated.


----------



## chewingum91

Ware Bears you whrote August, 21 th but it's July.   .


----------



## Mrs Stonfiesta

Hello

I have just booked another trip and then realised i also have another booked for Dec!!!  

4 - 6 Sept - Hotel New York (First time we have stayed here)

8 - 11 Dec - Cheyanne - Family Xmas trip!!!

Thanks


----------



## Ware Bears

chewingum91 said:


> Ware Bears you whrote August, 21 th but it's July.   .


Oops!  Sorry about that, I've amended it now. 



Mrs Stonfiesta said:


> Hello
> 
> I have just booked another trip and then realised i also have another booked for Dec!!!
> 
> 4 - 6 Sept - Hotel New York (First time we have stayed here)
> 
> 8 - 11 Dec - Cheyanne - Family Xmas trip!!!
> 
> Thanks


What a nice surprise!!   

 List updated.


----------



## TOT CREW

Feeling brave - have just booked 3 nights / 4 day package at Davy Crockett Ranch from 20 December 2008. Can't wait !


----------



## Ware Bears

Updated


----------



## PatriciaH

September 12th and 13th!


----------



## DisneyIsMyMiddleName

I'm going to DLP this weekend -- July19 - 20!  
As a passholder, I really wish I could book disney hotels without tickets online, but since I can't I'm staying offsite at a to be determined location. Things seem to be filling up.


----------



## Ware Bears

Updated


----------



## miffy7

We're there from the 29th August to the 11 th September - the only room booked so far is at holiday inn from the 31st to the 5th.


----------



## Ware Bears

Updated  

Just add the other hotel(s) on here later if you want.


----------



## jellibean

My husband and I are going to France November 8-17 and will definitely be checking out DLP!!  We are staying for the first 7 nights at the Marriott Village, then 2 nights at the Marriott Champs Elysse in Paris.  Can't WAIT!


----------



## Ware Bears

Hi jellibean and welcome to the DIS!  

I've added you to the list.

Please join in any of the threads or start new ones if you have any questions.


----------



## SandraVB79

I'll spend some hours tomorrow (11 am - at latest 1.30 pm) in La Vallée outlet shopping, followed by training at Les Fontaines in Chantilly.
Then, on Wednesday, I'm going to try leaving Les Fontaines earlier than planned, and otherwise i'll leave there at 3 pm, drive way too hard to DLP, spend some hours in the park shopping etc, until at latest 9 pm when I'll drive back home (4 hour drive, after 3 days of training and drinking =>   )

ETA: and this posting reminds me that I have to search for my AP now that I am at my parents' (celebrating my B-day!)


----------



## woody73

jellibean said:


> My husband and I are going to France November 8-17 and will definitely be checking out DLP!!  We are staying for the first 7 nights at the Marriott Village, then 2 nights at the Marriott Champs Elysse in Paris.  Can't WAIT!


We've stayed at both places.  You'll love them.  We return to the Marriott Village at the end of September.

Woody


----------



## Anke

We'll be there from 25th of August to the 29th of August. And have booked our stay at the Kyriad Hotel Torcy.


----------



## kellylou86

I am going on the 2nd - 6th August. Staying two nights i n the Explorers and two in the Dream Castle I am so excited


----------



## Ware Bears

Updated


----------



## J Marley

Elaine could you add me to the list

J Marley   4th-8th January 09    Hotel Cheyenne

Thanks


----------



## thehails

Can you add me please?  We're there from 4th - 6th August - not sure where we are staying yet as we are going to wing it and book whatever we can once we have collected our AP's on the first day


----------



## Ware Bears

Updated


----------



## tinks_1989

yay going again this year in just under a month didnt think was going to make it but my amasing boyfriend is taking me for my birthday present eeek how excited am i 

see you out there 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

oh yeah the 22nd august till the 24th  off site


----------



## Numpty

Hiya!
We are going on tuesday 29th! Staying at the adigio for 3 nights the center parks in normandy for 7 nights! This is out first Disney trip!


----------



## Ware Bears

List updated 

Hi Numpty, welcome to the DIS!


----------



## hollymattbenmilo

Hi! We are going from the 19th to the 23rd of November. Sante fe! Cant wait


----------



## kevankiki

Just booked 26th - 29th December at the Holiday Inn


----------



## Ware Bears

Updated


----------



## mkt

I just booked this morning! My sister and I are going on the 17th of December for two nights, staying at the Santa Fe. I can't wait!


----------



## gemmybear83

30th- 4rd Dec staying at the Sequioa Lodge!


----------



## Cyrano

mkt said:


> I just booked this morning! My sister and I are going on the 17th of December for two nights, staying at the Santa Fe. I can't wait!





gemmybear83 said:


> 30th- 4rd Dec staying at the Sequioa Lodge!


Added to the list


----------



## mkt

I'm afraid I'll need to ask for an update on your update - it turns out that we qualified for an extra day and night free, so we're now going from 17th - 20th. Excited!


----------



## tripodjw

We're off 29 Sept - 4 Oct at the Hotel New York.  

Going for DH birthday for our second trip of the year to DLRP and my fourth Disney park visit of 2008.

So far in 2008 spent 14 days in Disney parks around the globe and another 6 days on this upcoming trip.  

And if you calculate a 12 month period from my trip last October it'll have been 20 days so far with this 6 just squeezing in to the 12 months.

26 days in Disney in a 12 month period - ACE How am i gonna top that?


----------



## Squidge

Hiya we will be going 17 - 19 January 2009 staying in Sequoia odge - first trip with our daughter who will be 2 and a half!


----------



## j_darl

I've just booked flights for 26th Jan 09 to 30th Jan. It'll be my husbands first time to Paris, so I'm really looking forward to seeing whats changed since I last visited. Staying at Santa Fe to save pennies and also I really liked it last time!!


----------



## rrayvic

hi all we have booked to go on the 17th to the 22nd november at holiday inn and they kids have not got a clue . we are hopefully going to go from london by eurostar so the kids will have no idea as we done 2 trrips last year by ferry and they knew as soon as we got to the ferry this time they wont know until we step of the train there faces will be priceless xx

vicki xxx


----------



## success

hi 
we are going to newport on 14th sept for 5 nights. really excited. Have 3 year old ds and 10 month old.


----------



## Cyrano

success said:


> hi
> we are going to newport on 14th sept for 5 nights. really excited. Have 3 year old ds and 10 month old.



Hi success and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.

Added your dates to the list  




rrayvic said:


> hi all we have booked to go on the 17th to the 22nd november at holiday inn and they kids have not got a clue .



Added   Hope you can keep the secret 



j_darl said:


> I've just booked flights for 26th Jan 09 to 30th Jan.



Added  



Squidge said:


> Hiya we will be going 17 - 19 January 2009 staying in Sequoia odge - first trip with our daughter who will be 2 and a half!





tripodjw said:


> We're off 29 Sept - 4 Oct at the Hotel New York.



Added  



mkt said:


> I'm afraid I'll need to ask for an update on your update - it turns out that we qualified for an extra day and night free, so we're now going from 17th - 20th. Excited!



Updated


----------



## tigger300686

Can you add me please- 5th-9th Oct Hotel New York!!


----------



## Ware Bears

Updated


----------



## rena123pop

Going to dlp for first time on 22nd september for 2 nights staying at the santa fe


----------



## Ware Bears

Hi rena123pop, welcome to the DIS!  You'll have a great time!

 Added you to list


----------



## Marjol

I'm going on an unexpected trip next friday-sunday (august 8-august 10).  We're going to buy an annual pass and we're staying in a cheap hotel offsite!


----------



## Cyrano

Marjol said:


> I'm going on an unexpected trip next friday-sunday (august 8-august 10).  We're going to buy an annual pass and we're staying in a cheap hotel offsite!



Added to the list


----------



## MJ_always

Going Sept 7th- 12th at Newport Bay Club 

Ashleigh x


----------



## Cyrano

MJ_always said:


> Going Sept 7th- 12th at Newport Bay Club
> 
> Ashleigh x



Added to the list


----------



## NULAH

Hi.  We are booked up and going from the 9th feb 09 til the 12th.  We are staying at the Santa Fe.  Cannot believe how well I am doing but we booked it almost a week ago and we have not told the children yet!


----------



## hotdiggetydog

going 27th oct for halloween for the second time, can't wait!! think i might actually be more excited than the kids!


----------



## Cyrano

NULAH said:


> Hi.  We are booked up and going from the 9th feb 09 til the 12th.  We are staying at the Santa Fe.  Cannot believe how well I am doing but we booked it almost a week ago and we have not told the children yet!



Added to the list


----------



## Cyrano

hotdiggetydog said:


> going 27th oct for halloween for the second time, can't wait!! think i might actually be more excited than the kids!



Hi hotdiggetydog and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.

Added to the list


----------



## manxtatt2

newbie alert lol

booked santa fe 6th november till 9th nov


----------



## Cyrano

manxtatt2 said:


> newbie alert lol
> 
> booked santa fe 6th november till 9th nov



Added to the list


----------



## jaspurr

Late August for a one night 2 day stop over.  Can't wait   

jaspurr

WDW Florida 1989
Disneyland California 1990
WDW Florida 1992
Disneyland Paris 1997
WDW Florida 2001
WDW Florida 2004
Disneyland Paris 2005
Disneyland Paris 2006
WDW Florida 2007 Christmas
Disneyland Paris August 2008 Next Visit

Let the Tour Continue


----------



## cap'njack.

Going 6-10th October 2008. 1st trip with my little man!!


----------



## squizz

Just got my tickets through for my 26th-30th august trip!  Staying in SL, 7th trip for me, 1st for my partner


----------



## Cyrano

squizz said:


> Just got my tickets through for my 26th-30th august trip!  Staying in SL, 7th trip for me, 1st for my partner



Added to the list


----------



## Cyrano

jaspurr said:


> Late August for a one night 2 day stop over.  Can't wait
> 
> jaspurr
> 
> WDW Florida 1989
> Disneyland California 1990
> WDW Florida 1992
> Disneyland Paris 1997
> WDW Florida 2001
> WDW Florida 2004
> Disneyland Paris 2005
> Disneyland Paris 2006
> WDW Florida 2007 Christmas
> Disneyland Paris August 2008 Next Visit
> 
> Let the Tour Continue


Hi jaspurr and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.

Let us know your dates and hotel and we'll add you to the list


----------



## Cyrano

cap'njack. said:


> Going 6-10th October 2008. 1st trip with my little man!!



Updated


----------



## SandraVB79

I am going with my mom from August 21-24, staying offsite


----------



## Michelle23Kent

Hi Guys!

Great site i am a newbi!!

Goin out this year on the 30th December for the NEw YEar Celebrations!

Soooo Looking forward to it!


----------



## Dollyrar

Hi all! My partner and I are headed for our first Disneyland Paris trip in 2 weeks!  Staying at the Santa Fe, arriving 22/08 and leaving 25/08.

Cheers for the add in advance!


----------



## tripodjw

My entry is wrong  

Am at New York not SL.

(29 Sept-4 Oct for ease of finding  )


----------



## chewingum91

Going August, 12th.


----------



## Cyrano

SandraVB79 said:


> I am going with my mom from August 21-24, staying offsite


Updated  



Michelle23Kent said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> Great site i am a newbi!!
> 
> Goin out this year on the 30th December for the NEw YEar Celebrations!
> 
> Soooo Looking forward to it!


Hi Michelle23Kent and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.

Added to the list. I'm sure you will have a great time  




Dollyrar said:


> Hi all! My partner and I are headed for our first Disneyland Paris trip in 2 weeks!  Staying at the Santa Fe, arriving 22/08 and leaving 25/08.
> 
> Cheers for the add in advance!



Updated 



tripodjw said:


> My entry is wrong
> 
> Am at New York not SL.
> 
> (29 Sept-4 Oct for ease of finding  )



Oops  



chewingum91 said:


> Going August, 12th.



Hi chewingum91 and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.

Added to the list


----------



## mommy2ash

hi im going on october 13th to 18th staying at the santa fe


----------



## Tricky_lil_Pixie

I've just booked my trip for December 1st- 6th at the Cheyenne, it's the first time I'm staying on site.


----------



## Cyrano

mommy2ash said:


> hi im going on october 13th to 18th staying at the santa fe



Added  



Tricky_lil_Pixie said:


> I've just booked my trip for December 1st- 6th at the Cheyenne, it's the first time I'm staying on site.



Hi Tricky_lil_Pixie and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.

Added to the list


----------



## cloggie68

Hi,

My name is Karen and I came across disboards because we are going to Disneyworld on April 25th. But we are also going to DLRP from October 12-15 and we're staying at Cheyenne! This will be our 2nd visit to DLRP.


----------



## Cyrano

cloggie68 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My name is Karen and I came across disboards because we are going to Disneyworld on April 25th. But we are also going to DLRP from October 12-15 and we're staying at Cheyenne! This will be our 2nd visit to DLRP.



Hi Karen and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.

Added to the list  

There are a few on here who like DLP and WDW  Our friends on UK trip planning and Disney trip planning will happily help with WDW holidays


----------



## torsie24

I just booked!!!

I will be Staying at the Disneyland Hotel from 25th-28th January!!

Yaaaaaaay!


----------



## Cyrano

torsie24 said:


> I just booked!!!
> 
> I will be Staying at the Disneyland Hotel from 25th-28th January!!
> 
> Yaaaaaaay!



Added


----------



## Minnie Much

Brilliant idea, i'm going from the 26th of October to the 1st of November!


----------



## Cyrano

Minnie Much said:


> Brilliant idea, i'm going from the 26th of October to the 1st of November!



Added to the list


----------



## Nubbedy

Booked this morning! 27 - 30 October. Staying in the Cheyenne.

Sara.


----------



## britchic4

we'll be at the Holiday Inn (along with the other virus sufferers) Dec 20-23


----------



## mark&sue

Is it too early for July 2010 for my best friend Lisa's 40th Birthday we are hoping to get back into Squoia Lodge???


Susan


----------



## Cyrano

britchic4 said:


> we'll be at the Holiday Inn (along with the other virus sufferers) Dec 20-23



I don't think adding to teh list is a cure... but it does help  



mark&sue said:


> Is it too early for July 2010 for my best friend Lisa's 40th Birthday we are hoping to get back into Squoia Lodge???
> 
> 
> Susan



.. but of course not


----------



## Nubbedy

Nubbedy said:


> Booked this morning! 27 - 30 October. Staying in the Cheyenne.



Sorry to be a pain Reid, but can you add me too. I'm excited!  

Sara.


----------



## Cyrano

Nubbedy said:


> Booked this morning! 27 - 30 October. Staying in the Cheyenne.
> 
> Sara.



Oops missed this one   Added


----------



## TootieBear765

Hi

Can you add TartanTigger & Me (TootieBear765) to the list. We're staying at the Sequoia Lodge 22-26th December 2008 (Montana Room Lake View sign!)

Cheers!

TB765


----------



## Cyrano

TootieBear765 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can you add TartanTigger & Me (TootieBear765) to the list. We're staying at the Sequoia Lodge 22-26th December 2008 (Montana Room Lake View sign!)
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> TB765


Added to the list


----------



## tiring_day

I will be there between 04/01/09 and 9/01/09 if you could please add

Thanks

steve


----------



## Cyrano

tiring_day said:


> I will be there between 04/01/09 and 9/01/09 if you could please add
> 
> Thanks
> 
> steve


Added to the list


----------



## karengr

Can you please add us to the list. The Grove family are going 26th January -29th January -Santa Fe.

thanks


----------



## Cyrano

karengr said:


> Can you please add us to the list. The Grove family are going 26th January -29th January -Santa Fe.
> 
> thanks



Added


----------



## judi jacobs

Minnie Much said:


> Brilliant idea, i'm going from the 26th of October to the 1st of November!



Well looks I've got to pull my finger out then doesnt........ Would love to say "Yay its booked" Minnie Much but not yet flower......... Sooooooon I hope!!!!

Reid - I will let you know when its confirmed!!!!


----------



## bennyb98

I don't know the hotel yet but Im officially going to Disneyland Paris next June 1-3 as part of a trek across Europe as a graduation gift to myself.


----------



## Cyrano

judi jacobs said:


> Reid - I will let you know when its confirmed!!!!



No probs  



bennyb98 said:


> I don't know the hotel yet but Im officially going to Disneyland Paris next June 1-3 as part of a trek across Europe as a graduation gift to myself.



Added to the list


----------



## thelittlemermaid83

Hey Reid 

My last ever favour.....can you change me to the DLH please


----------



## Cyrano

thelittlemermaid83 said:


> Hey Reid
> 
> My last ever favour.....can you change me to the DLH please



Did I not say something about number of changes/requests   

Of course for DLH it is changed


----------



## ilovemickeymost

All I've got for you is 2010.  I'm taking DD for her 16th birthday.  We had a chance to go right before she turned 16 & she said no b/c she wouldn't be able to share in libation.  LOL  I'd like to go in October, but heard its really chilly.

I'm listed under October 2009.  Can you please change it?  We'll be there October 2010.  Thanks.  I about had a heart attack.  We have a WDW tripped planned for Dec 2009 & I thought how are we gonna pay for 2 trips so close together.  LOL  Then I figured out DD will only be 15 when we are in WDW, so all is good for another year.


----------



## ilovemickeymost

tiring_day said:


> I will be there between 04/01/09 and 9/01/09 if you could please add
> 
> Thanks
> 
> steve



I'm such a dumb American.  LOL  I was looking at your dates & was wondering how you could afford 5 months at the park.  Worse yet, hubby is military & that's how all the dates are listed.


----------



## thelittlemermaid83

Cyrano said:


> Did I not say something about number of changes/requests
> 
> Of course for DLH it is changed



 Thankyou Reid


----------



## Cyrano

ilovemickeymost said:


> All I've got for you is 2010.  I'm taking DD for her 16th birthday.  We had a chance to go right before she turned 16 & she said no b/c she wouldn't be able to share in libation.  LOL  I'd like to go in October, but heard its really chilly.



No problem. We'll put you down for October for now


----------



## ukstitch

Would you be so kind as to add us on to the list again.

We're staying in the Pink Palace from 4th January - 8th January.

Thanks,

Rob


----------



## bonjovikitten

We are off again 25th October to 1st November 2008, staying off site in a private rented apartment, Val D'Europe.
 
Thanks
Claire x


----------



## Cyrano

ukstitch said:


> We're staying in the Pink Palace from 4th January - 8th January.






bonjovikitten said:


> We are off again 25th October to 1st November 2008, staying off site in a private rented apartment, Val D'Europe.



Added you both


----------



## skedoc3

I am heading to Disneyland Resort Paris with my DH, DD & DS on Sunday 23rd to Wednesday 27th November 2008.  Staying in the Hotel Cheyenne. Yipee. Cant wait.  Sooooo looking forward to returning. xx  Sandie


----------



## Cyrano

Hi Sandie and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.

Added to the list


----------



## pyebibby

Hi
Can you make a change to my trip in Feb, I have changed to sequoia lodge. As parks close at 6pm decided we really want a swimming pool.

I also decided as we don't arrive til late on the sunday having 6 days park tickets was a waste so i have booked first night with expedia, no tickets, at the Cheyenne. So I get to try out 2 hotels in one holiday!!


----------



## Cyrano

pyebibby said:


> Hi
> Can you make a change to my trip in Feb, I have changed to sequoia lodge. As parks close at 6pm decided we really want a swimming pool.
> 
> I also decided as we don't arrive til late on the sunday having 6 days park tickets was a waste so i have booked first night with expedia, no tickets, at the Cheyenne. So I get to try out 2 hotels in one holiday!!



Updated


----------



## mickeymouse06

Hi we are going Dec 1st to Dec 4th  and staying at explorers hotel cant wait really looking forward to the christmas season there


----------



## Cyrano

Hi mickeymouse06 and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.

Added to the list


----------



## Rachie B

we are going back 

Nov 21st - Nov 23rd ,not booked accom yet but prob Holiday Inn


----------



## Cyrano

Rachie B said:


> we are going back
> 
> Nov 21st - Nov 23rd ,not booked accom yet but prob Holiday Inn



Added to the list. If it is not HI you can let us know


----------



## aobh

me, DH, DD and little baby DS are going 15 - 18December 08 staying in sequoia lodge yippee!!!!!


----------



## Rachie B

Rachie B said:


> we are going back
> 
> Nov 21st - Nov 23rd ,not booked accom yet but prob Holiday Inn



Reid sorry to be a pain  

we are having to change dates of our xmas trip! as our friends are getting married on Nov 22nd!

think we are going to go for Dec 5th - 7th but not 100% sure yet,need hubby to sort out with work

so if you delete me for now, and i will let you know of dates / accom when i have finalised

xxx


----------



## Kitty-chan

I am so excited! A friend has made her Paris apartment available to my family for the last two weeks of August 2009. So, I'll be spending a few days at DLRP sometime during that trip!

I visited DLRP once before, in August 2005 (here's my old trip report, with a few pictures). We had a great time and I can't wait to be back there again!


----------



## Tiggerbounce24

We are going the 11th to the 15th of September and staying at the Newport Bay club on the Admiral's floor.  Can't wait.  My DD is so excited.  We have bought her a snow white costume to wear when she gets there.  We bought it for her third birthday which was 24th August but decided to keep it as a surprise for when we get there.  Can't wait to see her face.


----------



## Numpty

Going back on 27th till the 30th of oct at the adagio! I am listed as for sept but i have been in aug/july?


----------



## joolz1910

Yay!
Just got our confirmation email. We are going to DLRP from January 11th to 14th, staying at Sequoia Lodge - me, DH and 3DD's. Roll on January! 

Juliette


----------



## Jeccaboos

Just booked the DCR for 4th-8th Jan.

Cannot wait!


----------



## hildasmuriel

Please add us for 
drum roll please
(for possibly the only time in my life)........

The Disneyland Hotel

October 27 - 30th
arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:​


----------



## Cyrano

aobh said:


> me, DH, DD and little baby DS are going 15 - 18December 08 staying in sequoia lodge yippee!!!!!



Added  



Rachie B said:


> Reid sorry to be a pain
> so if you delete me for now, and i will let you know of dates / accom when i have finalised
> 
> xxx



No probs 



Kitty-chan said:


> I am so excited! A friend has made her Paris apartment available to my family for the last two weeks of August 2009. So, I'll be spending a few days at DLRP sometime during that trip!



Welcome back  Have put you on the board. Once you know your dates closer to the time you can let us know  



Tiggerbounce24 said:


> We are going the 11th to the 15th of September and staying at the Newport Bay club on the Admiral's floor. :



Added  



Numpty said:


> Going back on 27th till the 30th of oct at the adagio! I am listed as for sept but i have been in aug/july?



Added  



joolz1910 said:


> Yay!
> Just got our confirmation email. We are going to DLRP from January 11th to 14th, staying at Sequoia Lodge - me, DH and 3DD's. Roll on January!
> 
> Juliette





Jeccaboos said:


> Just booked the DCR for 4th-8th Jan.



Added  



hildasmuriel said:


> The Disneyland Hotel October 27 - 30th



Added


----------



## Tiggerbounce24

Thanks for adding us to the list


----------



## A Small World

Can you add us to the list please -
Feb 15th -18th DLH    

Did I mention we were going to the DLH?!!!    

Just in case you didnt get it its the DLH    

Thanks


----------



## Cyrano

A Small World said:


> Can you add us to the list please -
> Feb 15th -18th DLH
> 
> Did I mention we were going to the DLH?!!!
> 
> Just in case you didnt get it its the DLH
> 
> Thanks


Added you to the list.. but not sure if you said where you are staying


----------



## A Small World

Cyrano said:


> Added yoy to the list.. but not sure if you said where you are staying



Thanks 

Sorry did i forget to say where we are staying


----------



## janeysmart

Just thought I'd drop in and say hi.  Have been reading the forum for ages and have only got round now to start posting.

Off to Disneyland Paris for my 30th on 13 October 2008 (not long now - yay!).  Eurostar, Sequoia Lodge and the guided tour all booked!

Just have to book Inventions for the birthday dinner!


----------



## Elephantscanfly

I am going as soon as I can!!!!


----------



## Cyrano

janeysmart said:


> Off to Disneyland Paris for my 30th on 13 October 2008 (not long now - yay!).  Eurostar, Sequoia Lodge



Added to the list  



Elephantscanfly said:


> I am going as soon as I can!!!!



Great news


----------



## ChristinaDK

from the 8th to the 11th january 2009..


----------



## Cyrano

ChristinaDK said:


> from the 8th to the 11th january 2009..



Added to the list


----------



## leise

Hello 

We are going again in December, from 21st to the 23rd, and this time we are taking all my in-laws with us!


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you


----------



## Samf1971

Hi, we're new and have just booked for Cheyenne 10th - 15th December .... can't wait


----------



## Cyrano

Hi Samf1971 and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.

Added to the list


----------



## dossie

Hi Guys

We are going 23rd December 2008 to 28th and staying at Newport Bay Club - treated ourselves to admiral floor - it is Christmas after all!!


----------



## Cyrano

dossie said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> We are going 23rd December 2008 to 28th and staying at Newport Bay Club - treated ourselves to admiral floor - it is Christmas after all!!



Added


----------



## dossie

Merci beucoup et Joyeux Noel!!!


----------



## hildasmuriel

Hi, could you also please put us down for Dec 20 - 23 staying at the Holiday Inn.     
Merci


----------



## Cyrano

hildasmuriel said:


> Hi, could you also please put us down for Dec 20 - 23 staying at the Holiday Inn.
> Merci



Duly added


----------



## BONITATIME

I am going from the 10th to the 14th of October. Staying in Serris.
If anyone wants to meet up this would be great.


----------



## BRobson

Can you add me - 15th -21st October Sequoina Lodge


----------



## Cyrano

BONITATIME said:


> I am going from the 10th to the 14th of October. Staying in Serris.
> If anyone wants to meet up this would be great.



Added to the list.
Worth starting a new thread Nikki for anyone who wants to meet 



BRobson said:


> Can you add me - 15th -21st October Sequoina Lodge



Added to the list.
Great news Jackie. We would love to go at Halloween but couldn't make the trip work for us


----------



## Suzi-Q

Hi, could you add me for 12 - 17 Jan 09 at Sequoia Lodge please.

Cheers Suze


----------



## wedreamofdisney

Oh, and me, and me, and me!!!!!!
We are going on the 15th Sep and coming home on the 19th!!


----------



## Cyrano

Suzi-Q said:


> Hi, could you add me for 12 - 17 Jan 09 at Sequoia Lodge please.
> 
> Cheers Suze





wedreamofdisney said:


> Oh, and me, and me, and me!!!!!!
> We are going on the 15th Sep and coming home on the 19th!!



Added to the list


----------



## karenmoloney

Could you add me going 18th - 25th October, staying at Marriott.  Thanks.


----------



## Cyrano

karenmoloney said:


> Could you add me going 18th - 25th October, staying at Marriott.  Thanks.



Added


----------



## Cutie21Ireland

Oh me too going November 24th-29th in Santa Fe


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you!


----------



## cap'njack.

Updated my trip now so I'm going from the 5-10th October, staying at Premiere Classe and then Le Chenne Gris if you wanted to update the list


----------



## Cyrano

cap'njack. said:


> Updated my trip now so I'm going from the 5-10th October, staying at Premiere Classe and then Le Chenne Gris if you wanted to update the list



Updated


----------



## emanlu

Can you add me please going 15th to 18th November staying in Sequoia Lodge.

Thanks


----------



## littlelizzie

We have booked again to go during the Christmas season  
Booked into the Sequoia Lodge from November 24th till 28th (4 nights 5 days)
Really looking forward to it!!


----------



## Cyrano

emanlu said:


> Can you add me please going 15th to 18th November staying in Sequoia Lodge.
> 
> Thanks





littlelizzie said:


> We have booked again to go during the Christmas season
> Booked into the Sequoia Lodge from November 24th till 28th (4 nights 5 days)
> Really looking forward to it!!



Added to the list


----------



## lizpat

We will be there from 4-7th Jan staying at hotel new york!!


----------



## Ware Bears

Added


----------



## dizneeat

Just booked another trip to DLRP! Dec 6 - 8, staying at Kyriad Hotel


----------



## Cyrano

dizneeat said:


> Just booked another trip to DLRP! Dec 6 - 8, staying at Kyriad Hotel



Updated


----------



## FiFi Rose

Hi everyone This is my first post (not sure if I'm doing this right )  We 're off to DLRP on 5th - 10th October 08 for Halloween Staying in Disneyland Hotel and getting very excited!


----------



## Cyrano

Hi FiFi Rose and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.

Added to the list


----------



## DOPEYUK

Grumpy and I are heading to Hotel Santa Fe on the Monday-taking Mummy with us too!


----------



## Cyrano

DOPEYUK said:


> Grumpy and I are heading to Hotel Santa Fe on the Monday-taking Mummy with us too!



Added to the list


----------



## BriarRose59

We have changed our plans a bit.  We are still going in March 2009, but have decided to wait and visit DLP again in 2010 so please remove our June 2009 dates.  We are still going to HKDL and TDL in June 2009 adding on an ABD 12 day trip through China.  We have a deposit placed and airline reservations made, so there is no going back now!

We look forward to visiting DLP in March 2009 and then again some time in 2010!

Thank you!


----------



## miffy7

Wow - I would love to go to Hong Kong.

We have just finalised details of our trip which is in 6 days - 
 
 
 
 
 

I have three essays to complete and post before then.

Anyway, we will be staying in the car park on the 26th-29th of September.
We cancelled sequoia in order to have a bigger meal budget.
After coming back from venice and ulm, we will stay in Explorers on the 9th and 10th-then in the car park again until the 13th.

we will sleep in our car as it has a pop-up roof.


So, to summarise, 
26th-29th Sept - in the car park
9th -10th- Explorers
11th to 13th - back in the car park!!


----------



## meggiemoo

I'm going with the boy in January 7th to the 10th, got 4 days 3 nights with the 1 day 1 night free, got a well good deal with flights from airfrance too =] x


----------



## delboydell

both myself and sharon mouse are going back october 16 till sunday 19th 2008 and will be staying again the Residhome Prestige Val D'europe, we are looking forward to some serious pin trading


----------



## Cyrano

BriarRose59 said:


> so please remove our June 2009 dates.



Deleted


----------



## Cyrano

meggiemoo said:


> I'm going with the boy in January 7th to the 10th, got 4 days 3 nights with the 1 day 1 night free, got a well good deal with flights from airfrance too =] x



Added to the list


----------



## Cyrano

delboydell said:


> both myself and sharon mouse are going back october 16 till sunday 19th 2008 and will be staying again the Residhome Prestige Val D'europe, we are looking forward to some serious pin trading



Added to the list


----------



## minnie1972

I am going to The Cheyenne with OH and 2 kids 24th Dec - 28th Dec


----------



## Ware Bears

Added  

Christmas with the Mouse =


----------



## PeterPaan

I'm going this friday (september 26) for a quick solo trip ! Anyone that day?


----------



## manxtatt2

can you please amend mine please

same dates  6th nov till 9th but change of hotel to  Cheyenne Hotel 

thanks


----------



## mandy5796

Myself, DH and DS are going on 30th Oct - Nov 2nd Staying at the Cheynne and we cant wait !!!!!


----------



## ilovemickeymost

Could you please fix mine.  We will be going October of 2010, not 2009.


----------



## Cyrano

PeterPaan said:


> I'm going this friday (september 26) for a quick solo trip ! Anyone that day?





manxtatt2 said:


> can you please amend mine please
> 
> same dates  6th nov till 9th but change of hotel to  Cheyenne Hotel
> 
> thanks





mandy5796 said:


> Myself, DH and DS are going on 30th Oct - Nov 2nd Staying at the Cheynne and we cant wait !!!!!





ilovemickeymost said:


> Could you please fix mine.  We will be going October of 2010, not 2009.



Got you all


----------



## mandy99

We are going 4th - 8th May 09 - SL Montana Room LV

So excited!! Just need to book it now (and hope my finger doesnt slip and "accidentally" choose the DLH instead of SL


----------



## A Small World

Just booked another trip for DDs birthday - Nov 14-16th Kyriad


----------



## Cyrano

mandy99 said:


> We are going 4th - 8th May 09 - SL Montana Room LV
> 
> So excited!! Just need to book it now (and hope my finger doesnt slip and "accidentally" choose the DLH instead of SL





A Small World said:


> Just booked another trip for DDs birthday - Nov 14-16th Kyriad



A couple of great trips planned. Added to the list


----------



## Ljay

Hi,

I just joined today......Im going on the 29th sept to 3rd oct with my friend!! i can not wait, we only booked it 3 days ago, was just a spur of the moment thing! We are staying in the sequoia lodge, i have stayed there twice before, and also the Newport hotel aswell, this will be my friends first trip to disneyland paris!

Ljay
x


----------



## Cyrano

Hi Ljay and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.

Added to the list


----------



## Ljay

thank you for the warm welcome


----------



## Marjol

We bought an annual pass in august and I just booked another trip:

December 11-14, we're staying at the Davy Crockett Ranch!


----------



## Cyrano

Marjol said:


> We bought an annual pass in august and I just booked another trip:
> 
> December 11-14, we're staying at the Davy Crockett Ranch!



Added to the list   Christmas at DCR now there is a trip I'd love to make


----------



## ChickHicks

December 24th to 27th


----------



## Cyrano

Hi ChickHicks and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.

Added to the list


----------



## Sharon Mouse

Hi, we are going on Oct 16th to 19th staying at Residhome Prestige Val De Europe. thanks Sharon


----------



## Cyrano

Sharon Mouse said:


> Hi, we are going on Oct 16th to 19th staying at Residhome Prestige Val De Europe. thanks Sharon




Added to the list


----------



## mummybear

We (hubby,myself and 2 daughters) are going on 23rd - 28th October staying at Santa Fe for our 10th Wedding Anniversary. 

Can you add us please?


----------



## Cyrano

mummybear said:


> We (hubby,myself and 2 daughters) are going on 23rd - 28th October staying at Santa Fe for our 10th Wedding Anniversary.
> 
> Can you add us please?



Added to the list


----------



## TheBunnyBear

_DH and I will be staying at the Sequoia Lodge for 3 nights from the 9th Nov. We went there last November before we got married... This year will be extra special!_


----------



## Cyrano

TheBunnyBear said:


> _DH and I will be staying at the Sequoia Lodge for 3 nights from the 9th Nov. We went there last November before we got married... This year will be extra special!_



Added to the list.
Lovely to be celebrating an anniversary


----------



## joolz1910

Hi, I've upgraded from SL to DLH.  We go on 11th - 14th January.


----------



## DLPdaft

joolz1910 said:


> Hi, I've upgraded from SL to DLH.  We go on 11th - 14th January.




Duly noted joolz1910


----------



## DebIreland

Hi everyone. I'm so excited right now. We are going back to DLRP on Saturday week!! October 11th to 15th, staying at Citea Residentiel Magny le Hongre. Me, DH, DS 14, DS 11 and DD 4. 

Our first trip to DLRP was in February and while the good parts were great, overall it wasn't so good as my then 3 year old was very sick and spent most of the week in the hotel room. She was suffering from asthma and a nasty chest infection and ended up in hospital when we got back.   Poor little baby. But we had purchased annual passes and they've been burning a hole in my pocket ever since!!! Then I saw super cheapo flights with Ryanair (Beauvais but who cares!!) and we booked them and then thought again we can't afford it. But now, we're going!!! Luckily we got accommodation for 400 euro for the 4 nights for 5 of us. Can't beat that really!! Woohoo!!!!  After such a dreadfully wet summer and a very stressful few months we all need the break! I just told the kids last night and they're on air!

I can't wait to get back there.


----------



## DLPdaft

DebIreland said:


> Hi everyone. I'm so excited right now. We are going back to DLRP on Saturday week!! October 11th to 15th, staying at Citea Residentiel Magny le Hongre. Me, DH, DS 14, DS 11 and DD 4.



You're on the list now Deb  . Sending pixie dust to help your next trip be a much more pleasant experience for your DD


----------



## DebIreland

DLPdaft said:


> You're on the list now Deb  . Sending pixie dust to help your next trip be a much more pleasant experience for your DD



Thanks a million Elaine. I'm so hyper today, like a 2 year old, I'm just so psyched up about this trip.  I'm hoping that October will be a lot milder than February. It was minus 1 some days and I think that really made her chest so much worse. Thanks for adding me.


----------



## mandy99

YAY! Just booked our trip in December -  so please add us on.

SL - Montana Room from 30th November to 2nd December

Cant wait to see the Xmas decorations!!!


----------



## DLPdaft

mandy99 said:


> YAY! Just booked our trip in December -  so please add us on.
> 
> SL - Montana Room from 30th November to 2nd December
> 
> Cant wait to see the Xmas decorations!!!



  Added mandy99 - enjoy the planning !!


----------



## poohmadmum

Please can you add me to the list 22nd - 25th November - Hotel Cheynne


----------



## BRobson

poohmadmum said:


> Please can you add me to the list 22nd - 25th November - Hotel Cheynne



Thats you added

Not long to wait


----------



## GEMMALICIOUS83

Hi,

I AM GOING 24TH-27TH DEC STAYING AT THE SANTA FE HOTEL.

GEM X


----------



## BRobson

Added


----------



## thelittlemermaid83

Are you adding September 2009's yet? lol


----------



## Cyrano

thelittlemermaid83 said:


> Are you adding September 2009's yet? lol



Do you have a confirmed booking ? If you have your dates then post up here


----------



## sunbeam03

Can you add me please

SL Montana room from 23-27th October.....counting down


----------



## Cyrano

sunbeam03 said:


> Can you add me please
> 
> SL Montana room from 23-27th October.....counting down



Added


----------



## Ashleylvsgoofy

Hi everyone

This is my first post on the DIS boards. Me and my boyfriend have just booked our first trip to Disneyland Paris.
We will be visiting the 2nd of December to the 5th of December and staying in the Holiday Inn. 
We have both visited WDW and we actually met there whilst working out in Orlando(both on the Cultural Representative Program) 
We are both looking forward to getting some disney magic back in our systems


----------



## thelittlemermaid83

Can you add me and karen (danauk) to 7th-9th November Hotel New York please


----------



## Cyrano

thelittlemermaid83 said:


> Can you add me and karen (danauk) to 7th-9th November Hotel New York please



Got it


----------



## Cyrano

Ashleylvsgoofy said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> This is my first post on the DIS boards. Me and my boyfriend have just booked our first trip to Disneyland Paris.
> We will be visiting the 2nd of December to the 5th of December and staying in the Holiday Inn.
> We have both visited WDW and we actually met there whilst working out in Orlando(both on the Cultural Representative Program)
> We are both looking forward to getting some disney magic back in our systems



Hi Ashleylvsgoofy . Elaine, Jackie, Elaine and Reid welcome to DLP DIS board 

We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.#


Added to the list


----------



## spinneruk

Please can you add me...

18th December for 3 nights.

Oops forgot to add staying at the DCR


----------



## Cyrano

spinneruk said:


> Please can you add me...
> 
> 18th December for 3 nights.



Added to the list. If you update with your hotel this can be added also


----------



## BRobson

Cyrano said:


> Added to the list. If you update with your hotel this can be added also



Oops me too


----------



## BelleBride2011

Hello! I've never posted on this board but I frequent the wedding boards quite often... and im excited to say that i'm going to Eurodisney on Nov. 28th!!!!! just for the day though... no disney hotel...


----------



## BRobson

BelleBride2011 said:


> Hello! I've never posted on this board but I frequent the wedding boards quite often... and im excited to say that i'm going to Eurodisney on Nov. 28th!!!!! just for the day though... no disney hotel...



Added to the list - have a great day


----------



## Cyrano

Hi BelleBride2011 . Elaine, Jackie, Elaine and Reid welcome to DLP DIS board 

We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.


----------



## sharon78

Hi, Please add me to the list;

Feb 18th - Feb 22nd 09 Staying at the Hotel Cheyenne  

Many Thanks.


----------



## Ware Bears

Hi Sharon  added you to list


----------



## nightrider68

Please can you add

26th to 29th October 2008
and
15th to 18th February 2009

Both at the Marriott

Thanks


----------



## DLPdaft

nightrider68 said:


> Please can you add
> 
> 26th to 29th October 2008
> and
> 15th to 18th February 2009
> 
> Both at the Marriott
> 
> Thanks



Added to the list - enjoy


----------



## waki

im off to DLRP on 26/27 october staying at the home business paris

first time visiting!!!


----------



## Cyrano

waki said:


> im off to DLRP on 26/27 october staying at the home business paris
> 
> first time visiting!!!



Can you confirm where you are staying at and we'll add you to the list  

By the way Hi waki . Elaine, Jackie, Elaine and Reid welcome to DLP DIS board 

We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.


----------



## Kennywife

Tentatively, we think we may do July 26-28 2010 and possibly staying at Hotel Kyriad. We are going on the Dover to Barcelona cruise.   

Anna


----------



## DLPdaft

Kennywife said:


> Tentatively, we think we may do July 26-28 2010 and possibly staying at Hotel Kyriad. We are going on the Dover to Barcelona cruise.
> 
> Anna



Hi Kennywife,
Elaine, Jackie, Elaine and Reid welcome you to the DLP DIS board  

We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each  

If you have not had a look yet, DLP posting rules are here
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1477038, 
DIS posting guidelines can be found here
http://www.wdwinfo.com/guidelines.htm

You have been added to the list for July 2010


----------



## Rachie B

we have (finally!!) sorted out our very short  Dec trip

going on Sat 13th dec am, and coming back Sun 14th pm( so only 1.5 days / 1 night  ) but better than nothing right ?  

staying @ Holiday Inn

xx


----------



## DLPdaft

Rachie B said:


> we have (finally!!) sorted out our very short  Dec trip
> 
> going on Sat 13th dec am, and coming back Sun 14th pm( so only 1.5 days / 1 night  ) but better than nothing right ?
> 
> staying @ Holiday Inn
> 
> xx



Absolutely - any time at DLRP is better than nothing  .
Your dates have been added.


----------



## Rachie B

sorry to be a pain! but can you change me to The Explorers

thank for your info on my other threads too   

xx


----------



## DLPdaft

Rachie B said:


> sorry to be a pain! but can you change me to The Explorers
> 
> thank for your info on my other threads too
> 
> xx




Ah go on then, seeing you got such a bargain


----------



## Raspberry Bubbles

Hello!

We're going (me and DH) 27th-30th December, 2008.  Staying at Disneyland Hotel.


----------



## Cyrano

Raspberry Bubbles said:


> Hello!
> 
> We're going (me and DH) 27th-30th December, 2008.  Staying at Disneyland Hotel.



Added to the list


----------



## timben

Yipieeeh! - Halloween we're coming


----------



## DLPdaft

timben said:


> Yipieeeh! - Halloween we're coming



  I can sense your excitement - which hotel are you staying at, and what dates will you be in the Magic for?


----------



## mandy5796

7 days today.........and we will be there           We are so excited.


----------



## DLPdaft

mandy5796 said:


> 7 days today.........and we will be there           We are so excited.



Which hotel and on which dates Mandy, and I'll add you to the list


----------



## torsie24

Due to eurostar engineering works I have had to change my dates!!

18th-21st of January for me.


----------



## DLPdaft

torsie24 said:


> Due to eurostar engineering works I have had to change my dates!!
> 
> 18th-21st of January for me.



Changed now for you Torsie


----------



## Booknut

Hi ya  

We're off to DLP on 26 November for 3 nights, we're staying at the Santa Fe!  

Thanks


----------



## DLPdaft

Booknut said:


> Hi ya
> 
> We're off to DLP on 26 November for 3 nights, we're staying at the Santa Fe!
> 
> Thanks



Oooh Christmas season   - added to the list for you.


----------



## jillrobinson

Please could you add the Robinsons.  
We will be there 12th - 16th March, 2009 staying at The Cheyenne.


----------



## DLPdaft

jillrobinson said:


> Please could you add the Robinsons.
> We will be there 12th - 16th March, 2009 staying at The Cheyenne.



Yey!! Added to the list


----------



## atinkerfairy

I'm going from 7-9th November staying at the Newport.


----------



## beejm

Disneyland Paris 13th-16th January 2009 staying in the Disneyland Hotel.  Me, hubbie and my two girls (7 & 4).  Can't wait!!!


----------



## DLPdaft

beejm said:


> Disneyland Paris 13th-16th January 2009 staying in the Disneyland Hotel.  Me, hubbie and my two girls (7 & 4).  Can't wait!!!




Hi beejm,
Elaine, Jackie, Elaine and Reid welcome you to the DLP DIS board   

We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each  

If you have not had a look yet, DLP posting rules are here
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1477038, 
DIS posting guidelines can be found here
http://www.wdwinfo.com/guidelines.htm

Oooh the Pink Palace - lovely. Your dates have been added to the list


----------



## minnie1972

Please can you change mine to the sequoia my lovely OH has just got us upgraded


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

I'm Ellie, I'm 14 and I'm going on the 8th November - 12th November


----------



## DLPdaft

minnie1972 said:


> Please can you change mine to the sequoia my lovely OH has just got us upgraded



Lovely OH  - hotel changed for you on the list.


----------



## DLPdaft

Disney Princess Elli said:


> I'm Ellie, I'm 14 and I'm going on the 8th November - 12th November




Which hotel are you staying at Ellie?


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

DLPdaft said:


> Which hotel are you staying at Ellie?



I don't really want to say..


----------



## Cyrano

Disney Princess Elli said:


> I don't really want to say..



Okay we'll just leave up dates only


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

thanks


----------



## Dollyrar

Please add me for the cheyenne 11-14 dec this year!


----------



## Cyrano

Dollyrar said:


> Please add me for the cheyenne 11-14 dec this year!



Added to the list


----------



## emmah

I am arriving at DLR for my first trip on Jan 4th, leaving the evening of Jan 7th.  I am staying at the DLH.  I am meeting some friends who live in France, although they are staying elsewhere, and I am travelling from London to Paris on eurostar, and then on to DLP - it was way way cheaper doing it that way than booking the eurostar direct to the parks.

can't wait!!


----------



## DLPdaft

emmah said:


> I am arriving at DLR for my first trip on Jan 4th, leaving the evening of Jan 7th.  I am staying at the DLH.  I am meeting some friends who live in France, although they are staying elsewhere, and I am travelling from London to Paris on eurostar, and then on to DLP - it was way way cheaper doing it that way than booking the eurostar direct to the parks.
> 
> can't wait!!



Hi emmah,
Elaine, Jackie, Elaine and Reid welcome you to the DLP DIS board   

We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each  

If you have not had a look yet, DLP posting rules are here
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1477038, 
DIS posting guidelines can be found here
http://www.wdwinfo.com/guidelines.htm

You have been added to list - there are quite a few members here heading to the DLH around the same time as you


----------



## marcus.ka

Please add my for Sequoia Lodge from 19-NOV to 22-NOV.


----------



## DLPdaft

marcus.ka said:


> Please add my for Sequoia Lodge from 19-NOV to 22-NOV.




Added for you


----------



## dizneeat

Could you please add us to the list too!  

We are going to DLRP  June 10 - 14, staying at the Santa Fe Hotel. 

Thank you!!


----------



## DLPdaft

dizneeat said:


> Could you please add us to the list too!
> 
> We are going to DLRP  June 10 - 14, staying at the Santa Fe Hotel.
> 
> Thank you!!



Added with pleasure


----------



## thelittlemermaid83

September 21-25th Hotel Cheyenne please.


----------



## Cyrano

thelittlemermaid83 said:


> September 21-25th Hotel Cheyenne please.



Added to the list


----------



## partybunnie

Hi, We are going 17th to 21st December 2008 - Seqouia Lodge.


----------



## BRobson

partybunnie said:


> Hi, We are going 17th to 21st December 2008 - Seqouia Lodge.



Added to the list


----------



## thelittlemermaid83

Can you edit mine to the 24th, havent booked upto the 25th yet lol.


----------



## Cyrano

thelittlemermaid83 said:


> Can you edit mine to the 24th, havent booked upto the 25th yet lol.



If you are going to then we'll just leave it as that was the date in your original request


----------



## cap'njack.

Please add me, December 11-14th at Davy Crockett Ranch  

Thanks


----------



## DLPdaft

cap'njack. said:


> Please add me, December 11-14th at Davy Crockett Ranch
> 
> Thanks



Added cap'n


----------



## jks

24th - 28th December Hotel Cheynne

First time to DLP.


----------



## raph_b

We'll be there 11th - 13th March 2009 in SL


----------



## SandraVB79

I'm going again from November 28 to 30, with my mom and we'll be staying with Mme Brut at Villeneuve-le-Comte, as usual


----------



## DLPdaft

jks said:


> 24th - 28th December Hotel Cheynne
> 
> First time to DLP.



Added to the list


----------



## DLPdaft

raph_b said:


> We'll be there 11th - 13th March 2009 in SL



You have been added to the list


----------



## DLPdaft

SandraVB79 said:


> I'm going again from November 28 to 30, with my mom and we'll be staying with Mme Brut at Villeneuve-le-Comte, as usual



Added with pleasure Sandra


----------



## Aristol

We just can't wait for coming back from 20th June to 27th June


----------



## Cyrano

Aristol said:


> We just can't wait for coming back from 20th June to 27th June



Added to the list


----------



## *Iloveflorida*

hi 

i'm going 19th-22nd of december to sequoia lodge for my birthday!  


thanks
rachel
x


----------



## DLPdaft

*Iloveflorida* said:


> hi
> 
> i'm going 19th-22nd of december to sequoia lodge for my birthday!
> 
> 
> thanks
> rachel
> x



Hi *Iloveflorida*, 

Elaine, Jackie, Elaine and Reid welcome you to DLP DIS board  

We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread, or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each  

If you have not had a look yet, DLP posting rules are here
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1477038 , 
DIS posting guidelines can be found here
http://www.wdwinfo.com/guidelines.htm .

Your birthday trip dates have been added to the list


----------



## raph_b

Thanks for adding me 

Although I've now booked up HNY rather than SL (thanks to all the great advice on here  )


----------



## Cyrano

raph_b said:


> Thanks for adding me
> 
> Although I've now booked up HNY rather than SL (thanks to all the great advice on here  )



Updated


----------



## Jane1

November 28th to November 30th 2008 

going with my boyfriend of nearly a year hope it'll be a very magical one!

can't wait!

oh and staying at explorers hotel


----------



## BRobson

Jane1 said:


> November 28th to November 30th 2008
> 
> going with my boyfriend of nearly a year hope it'll be a very magical one!
> 
> can't wait!
> 
> oh and staying at explorers hotel



Added to the list


----------



## **I<3Disneyland**

Heya whata great thread.  Im going on the 30th November until 3rd December.  6 of us going for my birthday and were staying at the Disneyland Hotel


----------



## Cyrano

Hi **I<3Disneyland** . Elaine, Jackie, Elaine and Reid welcome to DLP DIS board 

We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.

Added to the list


----------



## Bolanette87

Please put us down for Feb 2010 for our Honeymoon...!  

We haven't booked it yet, but we're pretty certain thats where we're going!  

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## Cyrano

Bolanette87 said:


> Please put us down for Feb 2010 for our Honeymoon...!
> 
> We haven't booked it yet, but we're pretty certain thats where we're going!
> 
> Bob xoxoxox


Added to the list. Closer to the date you can post with more details


----------



## yaw0903

On spur of the moment booked to go for day on 17th December.


----------



## avviexxx

30th Nov - Dec 3rd! Hotel Santa Fe  x


----------



## DLPdaft

avviexxx said:


> 30th Nov - Dec 3rd! Hotel Santa Fe  x



Added to the list avviexxx


----------



## Lostgal

Hi everyone! I'll be in Disneyland Paris from the 23rd (tomorrow) until the 26th of november. The friend who was supposed to be with me cancelled tonight (she found a job). So I'll be lonely  
If anybody's alone too please send me a message...


----------



## Cyrano

Lostgal said:


> Hi everyone! I'll be in Disneyland Paris from the 23rd (tomorrow) until the 26th of november. The friend who was supposed to be with me cancelled tonight (she found a job). So I'll be lonely
> If anybody's alone too please send me a message...



Hi Lostgal . Elaine, Jackie, Elaine and Reid welcome to DLP DIS board 

We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.

Added to the list


----------



## mommy2ash

hi im going from the 1st-7th march


----------



## thelittlemermaid83

I need my dates changed to the 20th-25th September thanks.


----------



## Cyrano

thelittlemermaid83 said:


> I need my dates changed to the 20th-25th September thanks.



Updated Emma


----------



## Cyrano

mommy2ash said:


> hi im going from the 1st-7th march



Added to the list


----------



## dlpfan

we r going from 26th until 29th march 2009


----------



## DLPdaft

dlpfan said:


> we r going from 26th until 29th march 2009




Added to the list   - is it the Cheyenne you are staying at?


----------



## dizzy*wizzy

we`re going 12th-14th jan 2009 in the cheyenne


----------



## Cyrano

dizzy*wizzy said:


> we`re going 12th-14th jan 2009 in the cheyenne



Added to the list


----------



## Feenies

Am new to all of this and very excited! Myself, my husband, daughter, son and niece are heading on our 2nd visit on 4th - 7th Jan 09 staying in NBC.


----------



## Cyrano

Hi Feenies . Elaine, Jackie, Elaine and Reid welcome to DLP DIS board 

We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.

Added to the list


----------



## tinks_1989

January 19th till the 22nd January in the Seqouia Lodge me and DFi


----------



## Cyrano

tinks_1989 said:


> January 19th till the 22nd January in the Seqouia Lodge me and DFi



Added to the list


----------



## plutosothergirl

Going to The New York Hotel Jan6th to Jan 10th and verrry excited


----------



## Cyrano

Hi plutosothergirl . Elaine, Jackie, Elaine and Reid welcome to DLP DIS board 

We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.

Added to the list


----------



## mummybear

Could you please add us (Hubby,8yr old & 2yr old Daughters & Myself), we are staying in 2 hotels.
 1st Jan - 4th jan Bussy St George and then.. 

 4th Jan - 7th Jan Disneyland Hotel  

Thank you.


----------



## Cyrano

mummybear said:


> Could you please add us (Hubby,8yr old & 2yr old Daughters & Myself), we are staying in 2 hotels.
> 1st Jan - 4th jan Bussy St George and then..
> 
> 4th Jan - 7th Jan Disneyland Hotel
> 
> Thank you.



Added to the list


----------



## Ashleylvsgoofy

Can you add me and my boyfriend to the list

We are going Monday the 2nd of March till Friday the 6th of March and staying in the Santa Fe hotel

Hopefully this time I wont get ill (we are taking the train instead of flying this time!!!)


----------



## Cyrano

Ashleylvsgoofy said:


> Can you add me and my boyfriend to the list
> 
> We are going Monday the 2nd of March till Friday the 6th of March and staying in the Santa Fe hotel
> 
> Hopefully this time I wont get ill (we are taking the train instead of flying this time!!!)



Added to the list. Fingers crossed the jouney is better


----------



## chris1373

jks said:


> 24th - 28th December Hotel Cheynne
> 
> First time to DLP.



If you are travelling by Eurostar, check out the amended Disney service leaving on Christmas Eve.


----------



## karenmoloney

Could you add me in for 10th Jan - 13th Jan @ Disneyland Hotel, thanks.


----------



## Cyrano

karenmoloney said:


> Could you add me in for 10th Jan - 13th Jan @ Disneyland Hotel, thanks.



Added to the list


----------



## excited mum

Hi, going 21st to 24th December staying in the dream castle.  please can you add us too.


----------



## Cyrano

excited mum said:


> Hi, going 21st to 24th December staying in the dream castle.  please can you add us too.



Added to the list


----------



## escape

Hi Cyrano!

I'm going to Paris weekend after Christmas (a surprise Christmas present from a friend  ).  I've got to go to DLP for one day even though I will probably be by myself.  Please put me down for Dec. 29.   

Thanks!


----------



## Cyrano

escape said:


> Hi Cyrano!
> 
> I'm going to Paris weekend after Christmas (a surprise Christmas present from a friend  ).  I've got to go to DLP for one day even though I will probably be by myself.  Please put me down for Dec. 29.
> 
> Thanks!



Hope you have a lovely time 

Added to the list


----------



## countingstars

6th jan - 10th jan :: Disneyland Hotel


----------



## Cyrano

countingstars said:


> 6th jan - 10th jan :: Disneyland Hotel



Added to the list


----------



## wideeyes

29th - 1st Feb - Hotel Cheyenne - so excited


----------



## Cyrano

wideeyes said:


> 29th - 1st Feb - Hotel Cheyenne - so excited



Added to the list


----------



## manxtatt2

can you add me please 

18th oct - 23rd oct - cheyenne hotel

thanks


----------



## Cyrano

manxtatt2 said:


> can you add me please
> 
> 18th oct - 23rd oct - cheyenne hotel
> 
> thanks



Added to the list


----------



## yaw0903

4th-11th April staying offsite


----------



## Cyrano

yaw0903 said:


> 4th-11th April staying offsite



Added to the list


----------



## DisneyFamilyJoyce

2-12 Apr 09 our first time to DLRP, WDW veterans with 5 trips and counting


----------



## Cyrano

Hi DisneyFamilyJoyce . Elaine, Jackie, Elaine and Reid welcome to DLP DIS board 

We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.

Added to the list


----------



## scottish mum

26th-30th jan staying in Hotel New York


----------



## DLPdaft

scottish mum said:


> 26th-30th jan staying in Hotel New York




Added to the list


----------



## Beki

4th jan til 14th jan, hotel cheyenne


----------



## DLPdaft

Beki said:


> 4th jan til 14th jan, hotel cheyenne



Wow - 10 days at the Magic  ! Added to the list.


----------



## Beki

thanks!  

i can't wait! sooooooo excited   seems like EVERYONE's going on 4th jan


----------



## liltigger

Hi , brill idea , staying in Santa Fe 5th Jan til 10th Jan 2009


----------



## mommy2ash

hi could i have my dates changed please. i am now going from the 1 -7 of feb and staying at the santa fe

thanks


----------



## DLPdaft

mommy2ash said:


> hi could i have my dates changed please. i am now going from the 1 -7 of feb and staying at the santa fe
> 
> thanks



Dates changed for you


----------



## DLPdaft

liltigger said:


> Hi , brill idea , staying in Santa Fe 5th Jan til 10th Jan 2009




Added to the list


----------



## Mrs Stonfiesta

we are off to the Disneyland hotel for our first ever disneyland hotel stay!!! on March 11th for 2 nights


----------



## DLPdaft

Mrs Stonfiesta said:


> we are off to the Disneyland hotel for our first ever disneyland hotel stay!!! on March 11th for 2 nights




Added with pleasure


----------



## cap'njack.

Can you add my next trip please

I'm going from the 9th to the 11th March staying at the Cheyenne Hotel

Thank you


----------



## salandbri

31st Jan to 2nd Feb staying in the Hotel New York


----------



## Cyrano

cap'njack. said:


> Can you add my next trip please
> 
> I'm going from the 9th to the 11th March staying at the Cheyenne Hotel
> 
> Thank you





salandbri said:


> 31st Jan to 2nd Feb staying in the Hotel New York



Added to the list


----------



## britchic4

I have 2 stays booked at the Adagio Apartments, 24-29 May and 25-30 October.  
Thankyou!


----------



## BRobson

2 trips planned - excellent stuff  

Added to list


----------



## Mumofthree

Hi, please can you add my trip to your list.   23rd Aug Adagio Apts - 6nts.
I'm counting the days already.   Thank you


----------



## Cyrano

Mumofthree said:


> Hi, please can you add my trip to your list.   23rd Aug Adagio Apts - 6nts.
> I'm counting the days already.   Thank you



Added to the list


----------



## yaw0903

Can you plese add me to the list.
Just booked 29 - 31 January at Santa Fe

Thanks


----------



## DLPdaft

yaw0903 said:


> Can you plese add me to the list.
> Just booked 29 - 31 January at Santa Fe
> 
> Thanks




Yey   - added to the list


----------



## Carpgirl

Hi, I'm going 18th to 25th July 2009 (7 nights) & staying offsite in an apartment.


----------



## Cyrano

Carpgirl said:


> Hi, I'm going 18th to 25th July 2009 (7 nights) & staying offsite in an apartment.



Added to the list


----------



## Disneyadore

December the 24 -25-26-27.


----------



## britchic4

We're now going 27th-29th March staying at the DLH. Hooray!


----------



## Cyrano

Disneyadore said:


> December the 24 -25-26-27.





britchic4 said:


> We're now going 27th-29th March staying at the DLH. Hooray!



Added to the list


----------



## moominn

We're going on the 12th - 15th March and staying at the Sequoia Lodge.


----------



## DLPdaft

moominn said:


> We're going on the 12th - 15th March and staying at the Sequoia Lodge.



Added to the list


----------



## Boo-Boo

Please add me!

23rd - 27th August - Newport Bay...


----------



## BRobson

Boo-Boo said:


> Please add me!
> 
> 23rd - 27th August - Newport Bay...



Added to the list


----------



## Rachie B

Just booked my sun holiday for oct half term  

so Mon 26th - Fri 30th Oct ; staying @ La Croix Du Vieux Pont


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you


----------



## Florimel

Were going from 15th to 18th of March and staying at the Disneyland Hotel.


----------



## cap'njack.

Can you please add my latest trip. 11-18th May 2009 staying offiste at Le Chenne Gris  

Thank you very much


----------



## Cyrano

Florimel said:


> Were going from 15th to 18th of March and staying at the Disneyland Hotel.



Added to the list


----------



## Cyrano

cap'njack. said:


> Can you please add my latest trip. 11-18th May 2009 staying offiste at Le Chenne Gris
> 
> Thank you very much



Added to the list


----------



## mamaboogie

October 25th - 29th staying at Sequoia Lodge

Just a bit excited!!!


----------



## squizz

Going on 25th-28th March in Sequoia Lodge.

Going to be a few of us there it seems!


----------



## nobby

End of July


----------



## DLPdaft

squizz said:


> Going on 25th-28th March in Sequoia Lodge.
> 
> Going to be a few of us there it seems!



Added to the list  



mamaboogie said:


> October 25th - 29th staying at Sequoia Lodge
> 
> Just a bit excited!!!



Added too


----------



## DLPdaft

nobby said:


> End of July



Added - if you want to give details of dates/which hotel etc, I'll amend the list for you. Of course its fine if you don't too


----------



## loopymum

Can you add me please?

Going to the Cheyenne from the 19 - 24 January 2009


----------



## Aristol

Hello,

We're going from June 20th-27th.

We're six and still hesitating between Chayenne and Explorers but we have the plane tickets so we have to go


----------



## DLPdaft

Aristol said:


> Hello,
> 
> We're going from June 20th-27th.
> 
> We're six and still hesitating between Chayenne and Explorers but we have the plane tickets so we have to go



Added to the list  



loopymum said:


> Can you add me please?
> 
> Going to the Cheyenne from the 19 - 24 January 2009



Added for you too


----------



## jellybabie68

We go Feb 21st - 22nd staying at Santa Fe.


----------



## DLPdaft

jellybabie68 said:


> We go Feb 21st - 22nd staying at Santa Fe.




Added to the list


----------



## NatalieMT

I'm going late June or early July yay, for definite! Not totally sure of dates yet but will update for amendments. Doing a little tour of some other regions of France and maybe Venice before heading to Disney for 3 nights. I'll be staying at the Disneyland hotel - my favourite, going on the location alone really.


----------



## Cyrano

NatalieMT said:


> I'm going late June or early July yay, for definite! Not totally sure of dates yet but will update for amendments. Doing a little tour of some other regions of France and maybe Venice before heading to Disney for 3 nights. I'll be staying at the Disneyland hotel - my favourite, going on the location alone really.




Added to the list.

Just give us an update when your plans are clearer.

Sounds like you have a great Europe trip planned


----------



## BONITATIME

I have finally got new dates 12/3-15/3 and staying in the holiday inn


----------



## BRobson

BONITATIME said:


> I have finally got new dates 12/3-15/3 and staying in the holiday inn




Dates added


----------



## Marion85

We're going this Sunday and staying at the dlh and am so excited and nervous as its our first trip.  

Staying from 18th Jan to 21st Jan @ Disneyland Hotel

Is anyone else going at this time?

Marion


----------



## BRobson

Marion85 said:


> We're going this Sunday and staying at the dlh and am so excited and nervous as its our first trip.
> 
> Staying from 18th Jan to 21st Jan @ Disneyland Hotel
> 
> Is anyone else going at this time?
> 
> Marion



Dates added - look on the first page and you will see who will be there at the same time

Have a fantastic time


----------



## ChilliSteve

Hi all,

We are going on the 6th-8th March 09 and staying in the Sequoia Lodge.

The kids are getting excited and i must admit i am too.  

Can you please add me to the list.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Cyrano

ChilliSteve said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We are going on the 6th-8th March 09 and staying in the Sequoia Lodge.
> 
> The kids are getting excited and i must admit i am too.
> 
> Can you please add me to the list.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steve



Added to the list


----------



## Bolanette87

Could I put down for Sept/Oct 2010 instead of Feb 2010? I've explained on my wedding thread on the UK Community board why! Thanks!

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## Cyrano

Bolanette87 said:


> Could I put down for Sept/Oct 2010 instead of Feb 2010? I've explained on my wedding thread on the UK Community board why! Thanks!
> 
> Bob xoxoxox



Updated


----------



## hildasmuriel

Please add us for February 15 - Feb 19, staying at the Hotel New York

Also please put us down for April 13 - 16, staying at the Holiday Inn


----------



## DLPdaft

hildasmuriel said:


> Please add us for February 15 - Feb 19, staying at the Hotel New York
> 
> Also please put us down for April 13 - 16, staying at the Holiday Inn



Added to the list - yey more trip reports


----------



## BONITATIME

I have new dates
I will be staying in HI I think before it changes names march 12-15


----------



## Cyrano

BONITATIME said:


> I have new dates
> I will be staying in HI I think before it changes names march 12-15



On the list


----------



## torres_fan

Im staying at the Radisson SAS At Disneyland Resort Paris on the 27th - 30th March 08!


----------



## BRobson

torres_fan said:


> Im staying at the Radisson SAS At Disneyland Resort Paris on the 27th - 30th March 08!




Dates added


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Very early in the planning stages:

Planning on Disney part of trip Sept. 28-29.  The 28th is my birthday! 

Don't know where we are staying yet.


----------



## Cyrano

MinnieVanMom said:


> Very early in the planning stages:
> 
> Planning on Disney part of trip Sept. 28-29.  The 28th is my birthday!
> 
> Don't know where we are staying yet.



Added to the list  

Once you know where you are staying just post and update here


----------



## peajay18

We're there Feb 2nd-5th in HNY - please add me to the list.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DLPdaft

peajay18 said:


> We're there Feb 2nd-5th in HNY - please add me to the list.
> 
> Thanks in advance!




Added to the list


----------



## Lemonade

Were going on the 7th of feb to Adagio Apartments!  
Cant wait.


----------



## DLPdaft

Lemonade said:


> Were going on the 7th of feb to Adagio Apartments!
> Cant wait.




Added to the list Lemonade


----------



## disney_princess_85

We're going March 19th-22nd, Sequoia Lodge!


----------



## BRobson

disney_princess_85 said:


> We're going March 19th-22nd, Sequoia Lodge!



Added to list


----------



## Liesbeth

Hi 

We are going 3 - 5 May, Empire State Club.

I am so excited!!

Can you please add me to the list.


----------



## BRobson

Liesbeth said:


> Hi
> 
> We are going 3 - 5 May, Empire State Club.
> 
> I am so excited!!
> 
> Can you please add me to the list.



Added to List


----------



## gaston_the_great

I am going from 19th - 22nd with disney_princess_85!


----------



## BRobson

gaston_the_great said:


> I am going from 19th - 22nd with disney_princess_85!



Hi gaston the great Reid,Elaine,Jackie and Elaine all welcome to DLP DIS board
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each

If you have not had a look yet, DLP posting rules are here. DIS posting guidelines can be found here.


----------



## skates

I'm going 15th - 17th Feb. Staying @ Cheyenne. 1st time - can't wait am counting down the days


----------



## BRobson

skates said:


> I'm going 15th - 17th Feb. Staying @ Cheyenne. 1st time - can't wait am counting down the days



Not long to go

Added to List


----------



## DopeyDave

DP and I will be at DLP Oct 2-9 just after our Viva Italia tour.  We're still undecided as to which resort we'll be staying at.  Torn between Sequoia Lodge and Hotel New York.  Staying on DVC points.  Have stayed at Disneyland Hotel in '92 with my ex, and don't want to splurge that many points.


----------



## BRobson

DopeyDave said:


> DP and I will be at DLP Oct 2-9 just after our Viva Italia tour.  We're still undecided as to which resort we'll be staying at.  Torn between Sequoia Lodge and Hotel New York.  Staying on DVC points.  Have stayed at Disneyland Hotel in '92 with my ex, and don't want to splurge that many points.



Added to list  

Let us know where you decided to stay. We stayed in Sequoia Lodge in October and it was lovely. Very cosy in the colder days


----------



## cap'njack.

Oooh please add my next trip 31st Jan to 2nd Feb staying at the Santa Fe Hotel


----------



## BRobson

cap'njack. said:


> Oooh please add my next trip 31st Jan to 2nd Feb staying at the Santa Fe Hotel



Added to list - not long to wait


----------



## kxs401

I'll be there from March 8th - March 10th at the Santa Fe Hotel.


----------



## raniroo

3 - 7 March 2009....


----------



## BRobson

kxs401 said:


> I'll be there from March 8th - March 10th at the Santa Fe Hotel.



Added to list  



raniroo said:


> 3 - 7 March 2009....



Added to list   Let us know where you are staying and we can add that to the list too


----------



## lidija

We (myself, dh & ds 4 ) are going on the 5th Feb till the 7th, staying at at the Santa Fe Hotel

Lidija


----------



## nursejenny

lisa mifsud, marylynn farrugia, jenny oakley and ajay oakley!!!!! going on march 16 to 22 staying at santa fe yeah!!!!!


----------



## BRobson

lidija said:


> We (myself, dh & ds 4 ) are going on the 5th Feb till the 7th, staying at at the Santa Fe Hotel
> 
> Lidija



Hi lidija - Jackie,Elaine,Reid and Elaine all welcome  you to DLP DIS board
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each

If you have not had a look yet, DLP posting rules are here. DIS posting guidelines can be found here.


Added to list


----------



## BRobson

nursejenny said:


> lisa mifsud, marylynn farrugia, jenny oakley and ajay oakley!!!!! going on march 16 to 22 staying at santa fe yeah!!!!!



Hi nuresejenny - Jackie,Elaine,Reid and Elaine all welcome  you to DLP DIS board
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each

If you have not had a look yet, DLP posting rules are here. DIS posting guidelines can be found here.

Added to list


----------



## bonjovikitten

Hello

We are off again to the magic on 24th May to 31st May 2009 staying at a nearby campsite  

Claire


----------



## BRobson

bonjovikitten said:


> Hello
> 
> We are off again to the magic on 24th May to 31st May 2009 staying at a nearby campsite
> 
> Claire



Added to list


----------



## angel girl

We are off to the Cheyenne between the 18th and 21st Feb - me, DH, DD1 & DD2 - plus my folks and my sis, bro-in-law and nephew and niece!


----------



## BRobson

angel girl said:


> We are off to the Cheyenne between the 18th and 21st Feb - me, DH, DD1 & DD2 - plus my folks and my sis, bro-in-law and nephew and niece!



Added to list


----------



## Pumpkin Coach

We'll be planning a visit somehwere in the week commencing 16th May.
Staying at the Paris Siblu resort.


----------



## BRobson

Pumpkin Coach said:


> We'll be planning a visit somehwere in the week commencing 16th May.
> Staying at the Paris Siblu resort.



Added to list  

Let us know when you confirm your dates


----------



## raniroo

Will be staying at the Disneyland Hotel...thanks!


----------



## BRobson

raniroo said:


> Will be staying at the Disneyland Hotel...thanks!



Updated - thanks


----------



## Herbiefan

Hi!

We are going on the 16 - 19th Feb!!!

Just over a week to go and counting!!!    

Thanks for a brilliant website i have been obsessed trip planning with all your help!!


----------



## Herbiefan

Sorry me again!!

Forgot to say we are staying at Cheyenne!

Thanks

Chantelle


----------



## Cyrano

Herbiefan said:


> Hi!
> 
> We are going on the 16 - 19th Feb!!!
> 
> Just over a week to go and counting!!!
> 
> Thanks for a brilliant website i have been obsessed trip planning with all your help!!



Added to the list


----------



## salandbri

We're going again from May 2nd to 4th. Staying at the Magic Circus Hotel.


----------



## kev1000

my first post here we will be there 8th to 10th march


----------



## Cyrano

salandbri said:


> We're going again from May 2nd to 4th. Staying at the Magic Circus Hotel.



Adde to the list


----------



## Cyrano

Hi kev1000 . Elaine, Jackie, Elaine and Reid welcome to DLP DIS board 

We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.

Added to the list


----------



## DLPHereWeCome

Hello!

Can you put us down for June 1st - 5th Disneyland Hotel.

Ta


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you


----------



## Ljay

hi, me and my friend are going 9th to 13th march we are staying at the santa fe!


----------



## Cyrano

Ljay said:


> hi, me and my friend are going 9th to 13th march we are staying at the santa fe!



Added to the list


----------



## ItsNearlyTime

23rd Feb- 27th Feb 2009 6 more sleeps!! Staying at sequoia Lodge
Thanks


----------



## memyselfandI

Hi All new here   We are 2 adults and 2 boys aged 3 and 11 off to DLP  on the 23rd of March for 3 nights.


----------



## Cyrano

ItsNearlyTime said:


> 23rd Feb- 27th Feb 2009 6 more sleeps!! Staying at sequoia Lodge
> Thanks





memyselfandI said:


> Hi All new here   We are 2 adults and 2 boys aged 3 and 11 off to DLP  on the 23rd of March for 3 nights.



Added to the list


----------



## AnotherKindOfBelle

Going 21st September 2009 til 24th - Sequoia Lodge :-D


----------



## BRobson

AnotherKindOfBelle said:


> Going 21st September 2009 til 24th - Sequoia Lodge :-D



Added to list


----------



## CynthiaC925

Hello,
I'm a single mom living in Idaho, US.  As well as myself, my 16 year old daughter, Kelsey, and my best friend of 27 years, Pamela, will be staying at Hotel New York, DLP, May 30-June 4, 2009.  We would love to meet up with any fellow DISers during that time.  We're planning on sightseeing in Paris - even the French Open!

I've visited Disneyland, CA and WDW so many times I've lost count (I'm a DVC member) as well as Tokyo Disney once (along with Pamela).

Any and all suggestions would be very welcome!


----------



## Cyrano

CynthiaC925 said:


> Hello,
> I'm a single mom living in Idaho, US.  As well as myself, my 16 year old daughter, Kelsey, and my best friend of 27 years, Pamela, will be staying at Hotel New York, DLP, May 30-June 4, 2009.  We would love to meet up with any fellow DISers during that time.  We're planning on sightseeing in Paris - even the French Open!
> 
> I've visited Disneyland, CA and WDW so many times I've lost count (I'm a DVC member) as well as Tokyo Disney once (along with Pamela).
> 
> Any and all suggestions would be very welcome!



Added to the list


----------



## Aristol

Hello,

For the record, we made up our mind as far accomodation concerning. 

6 of us are staying in Sequoa Lodge Montana Room from June 20th to 25th and in Cheyenne from June 25th to 27th.


----------



## Cyrano

Aristol said:


> Hello,
> 
> For the record, we made up our mind as far accomodation concerning.
> 
> 6 of us are staying in Sequoa Lodge Montana Room from June 20th to 25th and in Cheyenne from June 25th to 27th.




Updated


----------



## Dianetigger

Forgot about posting in here, July 22nd - July 31st, Sequoia Lodge - can't wait!!


----------



## Cyrano

Dianetigger said:


> Forgot about posting in here, July 22nd - July 31st, Sequoia Lodge - can't wait!!



Added to the list


----------



## A Small World

Can you add us again please - April 11th- 15th Kyriad hotel


Thank You


----------



## PoppyAnna

May 24th - 29th  Hotel Cheyenne  

Thanks


----------



## hildasmuriel

Please add us for August 16 - 21 staying at Newport Bay

  ​


----------



## Cyrano

A Small World said:


> Can you add us again please - April 11th- 15th Kyriad hotel
> 
> 
> Thank You





PoppyAnna said:


> May 24th - 29th  Hotel Cheyenne
> 
> Thanks





hildasmuriel said:


> Please add us for August 16 - 21 staying at Newport Bay
> 
> ​



Added to the list guys


----------



## tinkerbells mum

Hi I've just found this site and it is brilliant, thanks for all the amazing advice!!  
i'm off to The Hotel New York on 2nd - 5th March with DD and my M&D, we are all so excited


----------



## Cyrano

Hi tinkerbells mum . Elaine, Jackie, Elaine and Reid welcome to DLP DIS board 

We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.

Added to the list


----------



## tinkerbells mum

Hi Cyrano

thanks for the welcome xx


----------



## mark&sue

sorry Reid we have had to cancel our July trip.

Not sure when we are going to get back to Disneyland Paris but are hoping to finally go back to WDW next July 2010 instead.

Thank you


susan


----------



## Cyrano

mark&sue said:


> sorry Reid we have had to cancel our July trip.
> 
> Not sure when we are going to get back to Disneyland Paris but are hoping to finally go back to WDW next July 2010 instead.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> susan



No problem


----------



## Morveryn

Me, hubz and snowbunny (daughter) will be at the Disneyland Hotel 4-6th March.
 Not long to go now! I don't know who is more excited; me or daughter.


----------



## Cyrano

Morveryn said:


> Me, hubz and snowbunny (daughter) will be at the Disneyland Hotel 4-6th March.
> Not long to go now! I don't know who is more excited; me or daughter.



Added to the list


----------



## Debwid

Can you add me too please  

25-28 May 09
Me 38, OH 42, DD 5yrs
Hotel not booked yet but possibly New York or back to SL


----------



## Cyrano

Debwid said:


> Can you add me too please
> 
> 25-28 May 09
> Me 38, OH 42, DD 5yrs
> Hotel not booked yet but possibly New York or back to SL




Added to the list. Just let us know when your hotel is booked and we will update the list


----------



## kevankiki

Well, we're going pretty soon


----------



## BRobson

kevankiki said:


> Well, we're going pretty soon



Added to list


----------



## kevankiki

BRobson said:


> Added to list



Thanks very much (psst, it's 1st March we're coming back)


----------



## BRobson

kevankiki said:


> Thanks very much (psst, it's 1st March we're coming back)




Will change that - you confused me


----------



## kevankiki

BRobson said:


> Will change that - you confused me



Sorry, my fault for booking so close to the departure date


----------



## BRobson

kevankiki said:


> Sorry, my fault for booking so close to the departure date



Indeed


----------



## gemmastephenson

We're going 20th September for 3 nights at Hotel Santa Fe!
x


----------



## TotallyAngelic

Hi

I am so glad to be back on this board again after a long absence!

Pleased to be announcing a trip on 20th July to Cheyenne Hotel for 3 nights!


----------



## Cyrano

Great news, updated   

Glad to see you back


----------



## WillowMead

We are going 21st-24th Aug 2009  This is our second trip


----------



## Sid74

Hi,

My friend Linda and I will be doing a no kids trip at the Hotel New York from the 6th to the 9th March. Can't wait!


----------



## beautiful tornado

hey please add me 
we will be there june 2nd - june 6th Santa fe 
for my 30th birthday and dd 7th birthday


----------



## Cyrano

gemmastephenson said:


> We're going 20th September for 3 nights at Hotel Santa Fe!
> x



Added  



WillowMead said:


> We are going 21st-24th Aug 2009  This is our second trip



Hi WillowMead . Elaine, Jackie, Elaine and Reid welcome to DLP DIS board 

We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.

Added  




Sid74 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My friend Linda and I will be doing a no kids trip at the Hotel New York from the 6th to the 9th March. Can't wait!



Added  



beautiful tornado said:


> hey please add me
> we will be there june 2nd - june 6th Santa fe
> for my 30th birthday and dd 7th birthday



Added


----------



## Lisa_C

We will be at the Cheyenne on July 20th -25th. Looks like our party will be  be there with TotallyAngelic!


----------



## Cyrano

Lisa_C said:


> We will be at the Cheyenne on July 20th -25th. Looks like our party will be  be there with TotallyAngelic!



Added to the list


----------



## mkt

My sister and I had such a wonderful trip in December that we've decided to do it again! We're going from November 29th - December 2nd. We'll be staying at either the Cheyenne or the Sequoia - but we're waiting to see if we can get any deals before we book...


----------



## Trilli-magic

Hi 
We are going on the 9th March till the 11th 1st trip  Hotel Cheyenne, only a week to go


----------



## Cyrano

mkt said:


> My sister and I had such a wonderful trip in December that we've decided to do it again! We're going from November 29th - December 2nd. We'll be staying at either the Cheyenne or the Sequoia - but we're waiting to see if we can get any deals before we book...





Trilli-magic said:


> Hi
> We are going on the 9th March till the 11th 1st trip  Hotel Cheyenne, only a week to go



Added to the list


----------



## Carpgirl

Hiya. We are going on our second trip 26th to 30th October & will be staying offsite. We haven't been on our first trip yet though so I hope we love DLRP as much as everone on here


----------



## BRobson

Carpgirl said:


> Hiya. We are going on our second trip 26th to 30th October & will be staying offsite. We haven't been on our first trip yet though so I hope we love DLRP as much as everone on here



Added to list


----------



## malice

This May I will briefly be in Paris again so I'm looking at a second visit to DLP. As of right now dates are flexible, but I'm eyeing 5/14.


----------



## klo1986

hi all

going june 4th staying at hotel cheyenne! cant wait! wooooohooo


----------



## BRobson

malice said:


> This May I will briefly be in Paris again so I'm looking at a second visit to DLP. As of right now dates are flexible, but I'm eyeing 5/14.



Let us know when you decide and we can add you to the list  



klo1986 said:


> hi all
> 
> going june 4th staying at hotel cheyenne! cant wait! wooooohooo



Added to list


----------



## foxymum

we are going sun 22nd march till tues 24 th march


----------



## Juneybear

Hiya

We're going between 20 and 25 April, can't wait!!!!!


----------



## Magamagò

Hello! We are going to Disneyland Paris from the 29 June to 1st July. Probably we will add just an extra night without park ticket on the 28, so, coming from a visit in Paris, we will be able to get in the park early on 29 June. ^^
I have been away for a long time, sorry! But I want to be a good girl this time.


----------



## ilovemickeymost

ours is for October 2010


----------



## oh toodles!!!

We just booked yesterday for our 2nd trip to DLRP.  We're going on 24th - 28th Sept 09.  Staying in the Sequoia Lodge this time.  Can't wait !

Have fun everyone


----------



## Cyrano

foxymum said:


> we are going sun 22nd march till tues 24 th march





Juneybear said:


> Hiya
> 
> We're going between 20 and 25 April, can't wait!!!!!





			
				Magamagò;30667980 said:
			
		

> Hello! We are going to Disneyland Paris from the 29 June to 1st July. Probably we will add just an extra night without park ticket on the 28, so, coming from a visit in Paris, we will be able to get in the park early on 29 June. ^^
> I have been away for a long time, sorry! But I want to be a good girl this time.





ilovemickeymost said:


> ours is for October 2010





oh toodles!!! said:


> We just booked yesterday for our 2nd trip to DLRP.  We're going on 24th - 28th Sept 09.  Staying in the Sequoia Lodge this time.  Can't wait !
> 
> Have fun everyone



Lots of great trips planned  Added


----------



## Lisa_C

Cyrano said:


> Added to the list



Could you please change my dates from 16th - 21st July please Dad just discovered that the Eurostar is £40 cheaper each, so booked that date before he change our Disney reservations lol. Good job that Disney let us change! 

We saved £800 booking Eurostar direct and with the 40% offer. I've saved for this for ages!!

Lisa x


----------



## Cyrano

Lisa_C said:


> Could you please change my dates from 16th - 21st July please




Updated


----------



## hildasmuriel

Hello, me again.  

Could you please change our August holiday from Newport Bay Club to Hotel New York?


----------



## disneydaydreamer72

Hello 

Could you please add me?
6th - 7th June staying at Cheyenne


----------



## BRobson

hildasmuriel said:


> Hello, me again.
> 
> Could you please change our August holiday from Newport Bay Club to Hotel New York?



Updated  



disneydaydreamer72 said:


> Hello
> 
> Could you please add me?
> 6th - 7th June staying at Cheyenne



Added to list


----------



## ellis9905

yay- were going too! staying at the sequoia from may 3rd - 6th! first trip to DLP!


----------



## poppie123

Could you add me please, we are going from the 27th-29th May staying at Santa Fe


----------



## Suzi-Q

Yay we've booked another trip!   

Girls only trip 28th to 30th September (2009) at the DLH.

Could you add me to the list please.

Cheers Suze


----------



## alebisi

Me and my mom (first mom and daughter trip) are going from 26th- 30th of March 2009


----------



## BRobson

ellis9905 said:


> yay- were going too! staying at the sequoia from may 3rd - 6th! first trip to DLP!



Added to list  



poppie123 said:


> Could you add me please, we are going from the 27th-29th May staying at Santa Fe



Added to list  


Suzi-Q said:


> Yay we've booked another trip!
> 
> Girls only trip 28th to 30th September (2009) at the DLH.
> 
> Could you add me to the list please.
> 
> Added
> 
> Cheers Suze





alebisi said:


> Me and my mom (first mom and daughter trip) are going from 26th- 30th of March 2009



Added   Where are you staying?


----------



## scampbunny

can u add me pls??

14th to 17th april @ hotel cheyenne!

thanks


----------



## Cyrano

scampbunny said:


> can u add me pls??
> 
> 14th to 17th april @ hotel cheyenne!
> 
> thanks



Added to the list


----------



## spinneruk

Can you add us please ?

Going on the 27th May for 3 nights at the Davy Crocket Ranch.

Thanks


----------



## Cyrano

spinneruk said:


> Can you add us please ?
> 
> Going on the 27th May for 3 nights at the Davy Crocket Ranch.
> 
> Thanks



Added to the list


----------



## ema74

We're off on the 18th of July. 3 nights/4 days!

   

Can you add us pleaseeeeee? 

Thanks


----------



## Debwid

Debwid said:


> Can you add me too please
> 
> 25-28 May 09
> Me 38, OH 42, DD 5yrs
> Hotel not booked yet but possibly New York or back to SL



SL again. The 40% off did it


----------



## disneypooh64

3 sleeps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

NBC - AF 19-22nd March YAY


----------



## Bolanette87

Can you put me down for September the 28th 'til October the 2nd please? Staying at the Sequoia Lodge.

Bob xoxooxoxxox


----------



## Booknut

We're off Sept 20 to 23rd, staying at Santa Fe, thanks!


----------



## BRobson

ema74 said:


> We're off on the 18th of July. 3 nights/4 days!
> 
> 
> 
> Can you add us pleaseeeeee?
> 
> Thanks





Debwid said:


> SL again. The 40% off did it





disneypooh64 said:


> 3 sleeps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> NBC - AF 19-22nd March YAY





Bolanette87 said:


> Can you put me down for September the 28th 'til October the 2nd please? Staying at the Sequoia Lodge.
> 
> Bob xoxooxoxxox





Booknut said:


> We're off Sept 20 to 23rd, staying at Santa Fe, thanks!



All added to the list


----------



## barryhgolf

we are going on 25th June.


----------



## sarahc

Can you add me please?  We're going from 9th-13th May staying at the Marriott.  Thanks!


----------



## Belle's World

Hi,

We will be going 14th-19th June at the Sequioa Lodge Hotel.

Many Thanks

Ro


----------



## Lisa_C

ema74 said:


> We're off on the 18th of July. 3 nights/4 days!
> 
> 
> 
> Can you add us pleaseeeeee?
> 
> Thanks



See you there!!!!


----------



## DLPdaft

barryhgolf said:


> we are going on 25th June.



Hi barryhgolf,
Elaine, Jackie, Elaine and Reid welcome you to the DLP DIS board  

We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each  

If you have not had a look yet, DLP posting rules are here
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1477038, 
DIS posting guidelines can be found here
http://www.wdwinfo.com/guidelines.htm

You are added to the list on the first page here - if you'd like to say where you will be staying, and for how long, that can be added too.


----------



## DLPdaft

sarahc said:


> Can you add me please?  We're going from 9th-13th May staying at the Marriott.  Thanks!



Added to the list  



Belle's World said:


> Hi,
> 
> We will be going 14th-19th June at the Sequioa Lodge Hotel.
> 
> Many Thanks
> 
> Ro




Also added


----------



## barryhgolf

Hi there. we are staying for 1 week,starting 27th June, and will be staying at the nearby Marriott. I think this is a great site and not having been to DRP before i am looking forward to reading all the treads.

Many thanks
Barry


----------



## malice

Visiting May 5th and staying in Paris.


----------



## BRobson

malice said:


> Visiting May 5th and staying in Paris.



Added to list


----------



## runaroundalot

visiting sunday the 22nd to 24th march


----------



## DLPdaft

runaroundalot said:


> visiting sunday the 22nd to 24th march



Added to the list


----------



## minimousefan

going 17 july to 21 july 2009 staying at Santa Fe


----------



## Cyrano

minimousefan said:


> going 17 july to 21 july 2009 staying at Santa Fe



Added to the list


----------



## poppie123

I have just upgraded us so please could you change my hotel to the Hotel Cheyenne (27th-29th May)


----------



## alebisi

BRobson said:


> Added to list
> 
> 
> 
> Added to list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added   Where are you staying?



I'm staying at Hotel L'Elysee Val d'Europe


----------



## Ware Bears

poppie123 said:


> I have just upgraded us so please could you change my hotel to the Hotel Cheyenne (27th-29th May)





alebisi said:


> I'm staying at Hotel L'Elysee Val d'Europe



 Updated


----------



## whittysmum

We are going 19th-22nd August Sequoia Lodge.


----------



## Cyrano

Hi Tracy . Elaine, Jackie, Elaine and Reid welcome to DLP DIS board 

We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.

You have picked a very popular choice in the Sequoia Lodge.


----------



## isma

Totally forgot to post here, we´re finally going again June 28th-30th, staying at Newport Bay Club!


----------



## tiring_day

Just booked our next trip.

We will be there 4th - 8th January 2010

WOOHOO

steve


----------



## DLPdaft

isma said:


> Totally forgot to post here, we´re finally going again June 28th-30th, staying at Newport Bay Club!



Added to the list 



tiring_day said:


> Just booked our next trip.
> 
> We will be there 4th - 8th January 2010
> 
> WOOHOO
> 
> steve



Added steve - do you know where you are staying yet ?


----------



## ADEALINGMUMMY

Just booked ! Our dates are 15th to 17th at the Sequia Lodge.


----------



## Cyrano

ADEALINGMUMMY said:


> Just booked ! Our dates are 15th to 17th at the Sequia Lodge.



If you let us know which month we'll add you to the list


----------



## Bambi26

21st June - 25th June SL


----------



## ADEALINGMUMMY

Ooops , it's in June


----------



## Cyrano

Bambi26 said:


> 21st June - 25th June SL





ADEALINGMUMMY said:


> Ooops , it's in June



Added to the list


----------



## Bambi26

thank you


----------



## Cyrano

Bambi26 said:


> thank you



You must be getting excited


----------



## the_princess

We are going 3-5th of may, staying at SL


----------



## Cyrano

the_princess said:


> We are going 3-5th of may, staying at SL



Nice to see you back. Added to the list


----------



## Jeccaboos

30th August til the 4th Sep, staying at the DCR


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Newport Bay 27th Sept - 1st Oct =)


----------



## BRobson

Jeccaboos said:


> 30th August til the 4th Sep, staying at the DCR



Added to List 



Natasha&Matt said:


> Newport Bay 27th Sept - 1st Oct =)




Added to list


----------



## bpeacock

Hi I'm new here but I am going 23-27th December 2009 staying at SF

Sooo Excited, Cant wait


----------



## Cyrano

Hi Bev . Elaine, Jackie, Elaine and Reid welcome to DLP DIS board 

We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.

Added to the list


----------



## ChristinaDK

from 5-11 oktober


----------



## Rachie B

July 24th - 26th 

Offsite - Serris Apartments


----------



## DLPdaft

ChristinaDK said:


> from 5-11 oktober



Added to the list Christina 




Rachie B said:


> July 24th - 26th
> 
> Offsite - Serris Apartments



Added for you Rachie B


----------



## Dollyrar

Please add me! Hotel New York, 06/05/09-10/05/09. Thanks!


----------



## DLPdaft

Dollyrar said:


> Please add me! Hotel New York, 06/05/09-10/05/09. Thanks!



Added to the list


----------



## torres_fan

Im going again. Please can you add me - 30th September - 2nd October staying at the Cheyenne! Thanks


----------



## DLPdaft

torres_fan said:


> Im going again. Please can you add me - 30th September - 2nd October staying at the Cheyenne! Thanks



Added to the list


----------



## nezi

September 26th to 29th staying at sequoia lodge 1st time at Disney


----------



## Cyrano

nezi said:


> September 26th to 29th staying at sequoia lodge 1st time at Disney



Added to the list


----------



## FiFi Rose

We're booked again for 16-20 July 09 at the DLH.  Please add me to the list WOO HOO


----------



## Cyrano

FiFi Rose said:


> We're booked again for 16-20 July 09 at the DLH.  Please add me to the list WOO HOO



Added


----------



## mum'o'3

We are going 13/08/09 till 16/08/09, staying at the Sequoia Lodge. I can't wait!


----------



## Elroe63

Please add me. 6th - 9th May SL. Thanks


----------



## DLPdaft

mum'o'3 said:


> We are going 13/08/09 till 16/08/09, staying at the Sequoia Lodge. I can't wait!



Added to the list for you 



Elroe63 said:


> Please add me. 6th - 9th May SL. Thanks




Added for you too


----------



## Masamune

I'm going next Thursday! 23rd-25th at the Cheyenne.


----------



## ripink

I'm going in July (22nd) not sure how many days I'll go to DLP, but we are there for 8 nights


----------



## Cyrano

Masamune said:


> I'm going next Thursday! 23rd-25th at the Cheyenne.





ripink said:


> I'm going in July (22nd) not sure how many days I'll go to DLP, but we are there for 8 nights



Added to the list


----------



## Dollyrar

Please can you change my hotel to say the Disneyland Hotel!!  06/05-10/05

Thanks again!


----------



## DLPdaft

Dollyrar said:


> Please can you change my hotel to say the Disneyland Hotel!!  06/05-10/05
> 
> Thanks again!



Changed for you


----------



## dizneeat

Could you please correct my June stay?
We are staying June 11 - 14 now, hotel changed to Citea 

PLUS 

Please add us for Oct 31 - Nov 2, probably Citea again 

Thanks! Karin


----------



## Cyrano

dizneeat said:


> Could you please correct my June stay?
> We are staying June 11 - 14 now, hotel changed to Citea
> 
> PLUS
> 
> Please add us for Oct 31 - Nov 2, probably Citea again
> 
> Thanks! Karin



Updated and added


----------



## fd1972uk

Going from 1st - 5th (incl.) June 2009.

Staying at The Cheyenne.


FD


----------



## Cyrano

fd1972uk said:


> Going from 1st - 5th (incl.) June 2009.
> 
> Staying at The Cheyenne.
> 
> 
> FD



Added to the list


----------



## viviennep

Hi 

We're going 9th - 13th June staying at the Disneyland Hotel.  Can't wait, can't wait, I'm more like a 2 year old instead of a 52 year old!!!!

vivienne


----------



## BRobson

viviennep said:


> Hi
> 
> We're going 9th - 13th June staying at the Disneyland Hotel.  Can't wait, can't wait, I'm more like a 2 year old instead of a 52 year old!!!!
> 
> vivienne





Added to list 

Not long to wait


----------



## disney_princess_85

Can you please add me to the list? I'm going May 23-27 and staying at the Magic Circus. Thank you!


----------



## Cyrano

disney_princess_85 said:


> Can you please add me to the list? I'm going May 23-27 and staying at the Magic Circus. Thank you!



Added


----------



## salandbri

Going again from July 18th to 20th. Staying at Magic Circus can you add to list please.


----------



## DLPdaft

salandbri said:


> Going again from July 18th to 20th. Staying at Magic Circus can you add to list please.



Added to the list


----------



## gaston_the_great

Can you add me to the list please, I'm going with disney_princess_85 to the Magic Circus, May 23-27. Thanks


----------



## Joseph Carter

From 20th - 23rd September 2009 - Explorers Hotel
From 31st October - 1st November 2009 - Kyriad
From  4th -7th December 2009 - Newport Bay Hotel.


----------



## emanlu

Can you add me in for 24th - 27th September in Sequoia Lodge.

Thanks


----------



## Ware Bears

gaston_the_great said:


> Can you add me to the list please, I'm going with disney_princess_85 to the Magic Circus, May 23-27. Thanks


 Added 



Joseph Carter said:


> From 20th - 23rd September 2009 - Explorers Hotel
> From 31st October - 1st November 2009 - Kyriad
> From  4th -7th December 2009 - Newport Bay Hotel.


 Added  Lucky you, three trips in as many months!!   



emanlu said:


> Can you add me in for 24th - 27th September in Sequoia Lodge.


 Added


----------



## lilo68

We're going 24th - 27th May 09, staying in the Cheyenne.


----------



## DLPdaft

lilo68 said:


> We're going 24th - 27th May 09, staying in the Cheyenne.



Added to the list


----------



## Joseph Carter

Ware Bears said:


> Added
> 
> Added  Lucky you, three trips in as many months!!
> 
> Added



Yeah I have a Flexible Job!! And a Dream Annual Pass! Very Lucky!


----------



## NatalieMT

Twice in one year, I am lucky! Found out last week I got accepted onto the British Allstars cheerleading squad and will being going with them to DLP the 30th and 31st of December and 1st of January to cheer in the parades! 

Not sure where we are staying, it's all being paid for, for us anyway. Very excited!


----------



## BRobson

NatalieMT said:


> Twice in one year, I am lucky! Found out last week I got accepted onto the British Allstars cheerleading squad and will being going with them to DLP the 30th and 31st of December and 1st of January to cheer in the parades!
> 
> Not sure where we are staying, it's all being paid for, for us anyway. Very excited!



How exciting - added to list

Let us know where you are staying when you find out


----------



## sequence

Hi everyone!! Booking my holiday to DLRP tomorrow. I was due to go to DLRP at the end of the month, for my birthday with my gf. However we recently broke up...which is upsetting on 2 levels..first, the obvious..and second I don;t get my Disney fix. But worry not, my Mum is thrilled at this idea and has volunteered to go with me instead, so I'll be getting my Disney fix after all. Due to go 29th June - 3rd July, staying at the Newport Bay.


----------



## mommy2ash

we are going november 8th -14th staying at the santa fe


----------



## DLPdaft

sequence said:


> Hi everyone!! Booking my holiday to DLRP tomorrow. I was due to go to DLRP at the end of the month, for my birthday with my gf. However we recently broke up...which is upsetting on 2 levels..first, the obvious..and second I don;t get my Disney fix. But worry not, my Mum is thrilled at this idea and has volunteered to go with me instead, so I'll be getting my Disney fix after all. Due to go 29th June - 3rd July, staying at the Newport Bay.



Glad you're getting your trip after all - added to the list 




mommy2ash said:


> we are going november 8th -14th staying at the santa fe



Your Christmas trip added to the list


----------



## thelittlemermaid83

Going 8-11th November staying at the Santa Fe


----------



## DLPdaft

thelittlemermaid83 said:


> Going 8-11th November staying at the Santa Fe



Added to the list Emma


----------



## thelittlemermaid83

DLPdaft said:


> Added to the list Emma



Thanks Elaine


----------



## marcus.ka

We are going from 7th June - 10 June. And we will stay at the Hotel New York.


----------



## DLPdaft

marcus.ka said:


> We are going from 7th June - 10 June. And we will stay at the Hotel New York.




Added to the list


----------



## Tillybud

I haven't told dh yet so I have no ticker but dd and I are going 8th November - 12th November


----------



## BRobson

Tillybud said:


> I haven't told dh yet so I have no ticker but dd and I are going 8th November - 12th November



Lol - added to list. Let us know where you are staying


----------



## daiseyirl

hiya going

june 16-20th santa fe
nov    8-11th dlh


----------



## Tillybud

BRobson said:


> Lol - added to list. Let us know where you are staying



it's our first time at the Santa Fe, I figured as it was just dd and myself on a budget, sneaky trip before WDW then it would be fine but I am thinking I love the theme of the cheyenne so I may swap budget depending


----------



## Ware Bears

Tillybud said:


> it's our first time at the Santa Fe, I figured as it was just dd and myself on a budget, sneaky trip before WDW then it would be fine but I am thinking I love the theme of the cheyenne so I may swap budget depending


 OK, put you down for Santa Fe at the moment.  



daiseyirl said:


> hiya going
> 
> june 16-20th santa fe
> nov    8-11th dlh



 Added


----------



## Maibs

September 28th - October 4th 
Hotel New York


----------



## hildasmuriel

Finally got around to booking the hotel for our Halloween trip. Please add us for 26 to 29 October at Newport Bay


----------



## DLPdaft

Maibs said:


> September 28th - October 4th
> Hotel New York



Added to the list 



hildasmuriel said:


> Finally got around to booking the hotel for our Halloween trip. Please add us for 26 to 29 October at Newport Bay



Yey, added to the list


----------



## Cliveuk

Santa Fe next week - cool!


----------



## BRobson

Cliveuk said:


> Santa Fe next week - cool!



Can you give us the dates and we will add you to the list?


----------



## tinksprinkles

we booked to go again this year for 26 August staying at the Hotel L'Elysee. Can you add that to the list please


----------



## rabbit12.

1 week today.  HNY.  Woohoo.


----------



## Cyrano

tinksprinkles said:


> we booked to go again this year for 26 August staying at the Hotel L'Elysee. Can you add that to the list please





rabbit12. said:


> 1 week today.  HNY.  Woohoo.



If you add your dates we can put your details up on the list


----------



## Dawn6Nov

Hi everybody im new to DIS boards. Just letting you know. We go 25th-29th May 09 staying at Dream Castle.


----------



## tinksprinkles

26th - 28th August Hotel L'Elysee


----------



## daiseyirl

hiya ive booked again

newport bay july 29th- aug 1st

thanks.


----------



## YoungAHe@rt

I am going this weekend, 23-25 May. Second trip, went first time a few years again. Staying at Newport Bay this time - first time staying at the park. So excited!!


----------



## BRobson

tinksprinkles said:


> 26th - 28th August Hotel L'Elysee





daiseyirl said:


> hiya ive booked again
> 
> newport bay july 29th- aug 1st
> 
> thanks.





YoungAHe@rt said:


> I am going this weekend, 23-25 May. Second trip, went first time a few years again. Staying at Newport Bay this time - first time staying at the park. So excited!!



Added to list


----------



## BRobson

Dawn6Nov said:


> Hi everybody im new to DIS boards. Just letting you know. We go 25th-29th May 09 staying at Dream Castle.



Hi Dawn6Nov - Jackie,Elaine,Reid and Elaine all welcome  you to DLP DIS board
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each

If you have not had a look yet, DLP posting rules are here. DIS posting guidelines can be found here.


Added to the list


----------



## c00ki312

Im TOTALLY new to this but im goin 27th-31st may staying at santa fe


----------



## DLPdaft

c00ki312 said:


> Im TOTALLY new to this but im goin 27th-31st may staying at santa fe



Hi c00ki312, 

Elaine, Jackie, Elaine and Reid welcome you to DLP DIS board  

We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread, or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each  

If you have not had a look yet, DLP posting rules are here
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1477038 , 
DIS posting guidelines can be found here
http://www.wdwinfo.com/guidelines.htm .

Added to the list - enjoy your trip .


----------



## moltomdad

Hi Everybody

First time poster so please be gentle with me !!! Just booked today for 3 nights at Sequoia Lodge (arriving 1st September 2009).

I've been a lurker on the boards and a podcast listener for over 12 months now so I finally decided to take the plunge !

Thanks.

David


----------



## Sujester

Hi - I'm another new member (ex lurker!)  Going to the Newport Bay from 16th to 19 August.


----------



## Cyrano

Hi moltomdad and  Sujester. Elaine, Jackie, Elaine and Reid welcome to DLP DIS board 

We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.


Good to see you coming out   Added your dates to the list


----------



## zinderella

I am off to the Magic of Disneyland Paris on Tuesday 25th May until Friday 29th May. I'm going with my great pal Lucy who is a DLP EXPERT and has visited about a billion times....and my two girls, 6 and 3 who know nothing about it at ALL!!!!!!!!!

They think we are going to Kent to visit auntie Lucy, and as we will be going by car and Eurotunnel, I wonder if I can keep the secret until we are nearly there!!!! It's been so difficult keeping my mouth shut!!!

We are staying at Newport Bay...can't wait


----------



## DLPdaft

zinderella said:


> I am off to the Magic of Disneyland Paris on Tuesday 25th May until Friday 29th May. I'm going with my great pal Lucy who is a DLP EXPERT and has visited about a billion times....and my two girls, 6 and 3 who know nothing about it at ALL!!!!!!!!!
> 
> They think we are going to Kent to visit auntie Lucy, and as we will be going by car and Eurotunnel, I wonder if I can keep the secret until we are nearly there!!!! It's been so difficult keeping my mouth shut!!!
> 
> We are staying at Newport Bay...can't wait



Yey  - added to the list.


----------



## YoungAHe@rt

Have upgraded and will now be staying at the Disneyland Hotel from 23-25th May!! Even more excited now, if that is possible!


----------



## DLPdaft

YoungAHe@rt said:


> Have upgraded and will now be staying at the Disneyland Hotel from 23-25th May!! Even more excited now, if that is possible!




Eeep I'm excited for you  - amended on the list


----------



## buttercup1982

Hello everyone I'm new here , we are visiting Disneyland Paris in August staying at the Newport Bay hotel! really looking forward to it! Keeping it a secret from my 3 year old son and 5 year old daughter, can't wait to see their faces!! 
Dani


----------



## Ms Poppins

Hi, don't know how I've missed this thread, been on the board for while now - we go to Hotel New York on Sunday 28th June - Wednesday 1st July.

So excited about this trip, and am now in serious planning mode - with the help of everyone on here!


----------



## BRobson

buttercup1982 said:


> Hello everyone I'm new here , we are visiting Disneyland Paris in August staying at the Newport Bay hotel! really looking forward to it! Keeping it a secret from my 3 year old son and 5 year old daughter, can't wait to see their faces!!
> Dani



Hi buttercup1982 Reid,Elaine,Jackie and Elaine all welcome to DLP DIS board
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each

If you have not had a look yet, DLP posting rules are here. DIS posting guidelines can be found here.


Let us know your dates and we will add you into the list 

Enjoy keeping the secret


----------



## BRobson

Ms Poppins said:


> Hi, don't know how I've missed this thread, been on the board for while now - we go to Hotel New York on Sunday 28th June - Wednesday 1st July.
> 
> So excited about this trip, and am now in serious planning mode - with the help of everyone on here!



Added to list


----------



## buttercup1982

Just to let you know, we go on the 5th of August to the 9th of August
Dani


----------



## Cyrano

Added your dates to the list Dani


----------



## cubby&bear

Me my dh, dd (4) and ds (2) are going on the 30th June for 3 nights. Staying at the Hotel New York!!

Can't wait 

Claire


----------



## DLPdaft

cubby&bear said:


> Me my dh, dd (4) and ds (2) are going on the 30th June for 3 nights. Staying at the Hotel New York!!
> 
> Can't wait
> 
> Claire



Added to the list Claire


----------



## hildasmuriel

Did I happen to mention that I am going on 28-29 November staying at DLH, 
CASTLE CLUB

Not sure if I've mentioned it at all.


----------



## tiring_day

Morning

Can you please add that we are staying at the Cheyenne for our trip

January 2010
tiring day 4th - 8th - Cheyenne

Thank you

steve


----------



## DLPdaft

hildasmuriel said:


> Did I happen to mention that I am going on 28-29 November staying at DLH,
> CASTLE CLUB
> 
> Not sure if I've mentioned it at all.



Added to the list 



tiring_day said:


> Morning
> 
> Can you please add that we are staying at the Cheyenne for our trip
> 
> January 2010
> tiring day 4th - 8th - Cheyenne
> 
> Thank you
> 
> steve



Your hotel added to your dates Steve


----------



## tinkerbells mum

we're going to Cheyenne on friday 26th June until Sunday 28th June


----------



## Bambi2009

Hi, we're staying at Cheyenne 12th to 19th August. oh I can't wait


----------



## DLPdaft

tinkerbells mum said:


> we're going to Cheyenne on friday 26th June until Sunday 28th June



Oooh not long to go now then - added to the list 



Bambi2009 said:


> Hi, we're staying at Cheyenne 12th to 19th August. oh I can't wait



Added to the list for you


----------



## PJackson

Am sooo pleased to finally say, we've booked and are going....

30th August - 3rd September 2009, staying in the DLH 

There'll be myself, DH, DD1 (4), DD2 (1), Mum & Stepdad


----------



## sis

we are going from 13th until 19th july and staying at Newport Bay!!

Can't wait


----------



## Woolly

My wife and I are taking our 3 children to DLP in early July for 5 nights, staying at the Disneyland Hotel. Looking forward to it, but not the prices.


----------



## Cyrano

Woolly said:


> My wife and I are taking our 3 children to DLP in early July for 5 nights, staying at the Disneyland Hotel. Looking forward to it, but not the prices.



Hi Woolly . Elaine, Jackie, Elaine and Reid welcome to DLP DIS board 

We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.

Added to the list 



sis said:


> we are going from 13th until 19th july and staying at Newport Bay!!
> 
> Can't wait



Added to the list 



PJackson said:


> Am sooo pleased to finally say, we've booked and are going....
> 
> 30th August - 3rd September 2009, staying in the DLH
> 
> There'll be myself, DH, DD1 (4), DD2 (1), Mum & Stepdad



Added to the list


----------



## salandbri

As we got a good Dream AP price have changed from Hotel Magic Circus to Hotel Cheyenne for July 18th to 20th trip.


----------



## DLPdaft

salandbri said:


> As we got a good Dream AP price have changed from Hotel Magic Circus to Hotel Cheyenne for July 18th to 20th trip.



Changed for you


----------



## neesy

First time to dlrp 01/07/09 to 05/07/09 at the santa fe. Ive butterflies in my stomach


----------



## DLPdaft

neesy said:


> First time to dlrp 01/07/09 to 05/07/09 at the santa fe. Ive butterflies in my stomach



Added to the list - those butterflies will be increasing every day now


----------



## milomummy

July 20th-24th (Mon-Fri) staying at DCR xx


----------



## Cyrano

milomummy said:


> July 20th-24th (Mon-Fri) staying at DCR xx



Added to the list


----------



## nobby

July 28-31 DLH


----------



## Ware Bears

Added


----------



## silverka2002

Our second visit - 21st - 24th July staying offsite


----------



## BRobson

silverka2002 said:


> Our second visit - 21st - 24th July staying offsite



Added to list


----------



## PrincessKimi

I feel rather out of place doing this, but, my trip is 25/9 to 28/9 this year at the NBC


----------



## dlpSteve

Can you please add us to May 2010 please, exact dates to TBC but most probably around 6th, for a certain someone's 2nd birthday


----------



## angela_newlands

17th-22nd July - Offsite


----------



## Ware Bears

PrincessKimi said:


> I feel rather out of place doing this, but, my trip is 25/9 to 28/9 this year at the NBC





dlpSteve said:


> Can you please add us to May 2010 please, exact dates to TBC but most probably around 6th, for a certain someone's 2nd birthday





angela_newlands said:


> 17th-22nd July - Offsite



 All added


----------



## Shane

19-22nd july  newport bay  So lisa, wheres my dust


----------



## Lisa_C

Shane said:


> 19-22nd july  newport bay  So lisa, wheres my dust



ROFL! Glad to see so many DISers going at the same time *runs before a mod gets her lol*


----------



## Ware Bears

Lisa_C said:


> ROFL! Glad to see so many DISers going at the same time *runs before a mod gets her lol*


 



Shane said:


> 19-22nd july  newport bay  So lisa, wheres my dust


 Added 

I hope you realise we will be expecting photos


----------



## Shane

Ware Bears said:


> Added
> 
> I hope you realise we will be expecting photos



Yeah, will post mine up at halloween


----------



## petentaz

2nd trip, 7 sep to 11 Sep, HNY.
Kids still don't know, getting a postcard sent from DLP in Aug.


----------



## BRobson

petentaz said:


> 2nd trip, 7 sep to 11 Sep, HNY.
> Kids still don't know, getting a postcard sent from DLP in Aug.



Added


----------



## caretaker.thms

our third trip to disney land paris  is on the 23rd august 2010
staying at touquin again. nice and peace full


----------



## Marjol

We're going on august 1 & 2 and we'll be staying at the Campanile Bussy St Georges. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Mum to Belle

We're going to DLRP September 22nd-25th and can't wait!! Staying at Newport Bay Club in Admirals Floor Lake View Room. First holiday to DLRP and I can't wait - I'm more excited than my daughter!!  (Although she's only 2 1/2!) 

This website is fab - already found loads of great tips - and I've applied for Shareholders Club thanks to you all here!


----------



## DLPdaft

caretaker.thms said:


> our third trip to disney land paris  is on the 23rd august 2010
> staying at touquin again. nice and peace full



Added to the list 



Marjol said:


> We're going on august 1 & 2 and we'll be staying at the Campanile Bussy St Georges. Looking forward to it!



Added for you too


----------



## DLPdaft

Mum to Belle said:


> We're going to DLRP September 22nd-25th and can't wait!! Staying at Newport Bay Club in Admirals Floor Lake View Room. First holiday to DLRP and I can't wait - I'm more excited than my daughter!!  (Although she's only 2 1/2!)
> 
> This website is fab - already found loads of great tips - and I've applied for Shareholders Club thanks to you all here!



Hi Mum to Belle,
Elaine, Jackie, Elaine and Reid welcome you to the DLP DIS board  

We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each  

If you have not had a look yet, DLP posting rules are here
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1477038, 
DIS posting guidelines can be found here
http://www.wdwinfo.com/guidelines.htm

Ooooh exciting, first trip to DLRP. Your dates are now added to the list


----------



## Donzy84

Hiya,

We're going 10th-13th September staying at New York. It's our first time to DLRP and we're taking our 18month daughter (or should I say she's tagging along! coz its all about me me me haha).


----------



## aobh

we're going back to DLRP 27 aug to 1 sep. staying in Val d'europe. please add me to your list


----------



## Ware Bears

Donzy84 said:


> Hiya,
> 
> We're going 10th-13th September staying at New York. It's our first time to DLRP and we're taking our 18month daughter (or should I say she's tagging along! coz its all about me me me haha).





aobh said:


> we're going back to DLRP 27 aug to 1 sep. staying in Val d'europe. please add me to your list



 Added


----------



## ChristinaDK

chance my hotel to SL..


----------



## DLPdaft

ChristinaDK said:


> chance my hotel to SL..



Added for you Christina


----------



## or8it

Hi All this will be our 3rd trip to DLP We are going from 24th to 29th August staying in Hotel New York arriving by Eurostar and as shareholders will be visiting Salon Mickey for the first time Our two girls(age 11 & 5) are both very excited


----------



## BRobson

or8it said:


> Hi All this will be our 3rd trip to DLP We are going from 24th to 29th August staying in Hotel New York arriving by Eurostar and as shareholders will be visiting Salon Mickey for the first time Our two girls(age 11 & 5) are both very excited




Added to list - not long to wait


----------



## karenmoloney

Please add me to the list - going 18th - 20th August, staying at Hotel L'Elysee.


----------



## DLPdaft

karenmoloney said:


> Please add me to the list - going 18th - 20th August, staying at Hotel L'Elysee.



Added to the list - this is the girls only trip isn't it ?


----------



## annabella30

Myself and my 2 daughters , Aimee (6) and Laura (3) are going on the 23rd Aug for 3 nights and 4 days , it will be our first time. We are staying at the SL. Soooo looking forward to it after reading all these threads.


----------



## BRobson

annabella30 said:


> Myself and my 2 daughters , Aimee (6) and Laura (3) are going on the 23rd Aug for 3 nights and 4 days , it will be our first time. We are staying at the SL. Soooo looking forward to it after reading all these threads.



added to list


----------



## Dollyrar

Forgot to add myself due to not finalising accomodation until recently, so please can you add me for davy Crockett ranch 03/08-09/08!! Thanks!


----------



## DopeyDave

Wanted to quote my original message, but I couldn't find it.  Anyway...  I FINALLY made our reservations for October, so now we're officially staying at *Sequoia Lodge Oct 2-9*!!

Just realized...  "Sequoia" is probably the shortest word that uses all 5 vowels!  Is anyone amazed?


----------



## woody73

I'm amazed.

Woody


----------



## Cyrano

Dollyrar said:


> Forgot to add myself due to not finalising accomodation until recently, so please can you add me for davy Crockett ranch 03/08-09/08!! Thanks!





DopeyDave said:


> Wanted to quote my original message, but I couldn't find it.  Anyway...  I FINALLY made our reservations for October, so now we're officially staying at *Sequoia Lodge Oct 2-9*!!
> 
> Just realized...  "Sequoia" is probably the shortest word that uses all 5 vowels!  Is anyone amazed?



Added to the list


----------



## Ljay

Hi

can you add me! going 14th to 17th dec NPB


----------



## Suzanne1979

Hi, could you add me to the list for Aug 3-7 2009, Santa Fe Hotel please? Thank you!


----------



## Cyrano

Suzanne1979 said:


> Hi, could you add me to the list for Aug 3-7 2009, Santa Fe Hotel please? Thank you!





Ljay said:


> Hi
> 
> can you add me! going 14th to 17th dec NPB



Done and done


----------



## cannp123165

I am going 10th - 14th August staying at the Newport Bay Club.


----------



## loobylou44

I am going 28th July to 31st July staying at the cheyenne with DD(14)'s dance school. They will be performing in the Fantasyland Festival Stage on  29th July, and in the parade on 30th July - we are very excited!! 
Please add me to the list!


----------



## Cyrano

cannp123165 said:


> I am going 10th - 14th August staying at the Newport Bay Club.



Added to the list 



loobylou44 said:


> I am going 28th July to 31st July staying at the cheyenne with DD(14)'s dance school. They will be performing in the Fantasyland Festival Stage on  29th July, and in the parade on 30th July - we are very excited!!
> Please add me to the list!



You must be very proud. Have a wonderful time and remember to come back and tell us all about your DD's time


----------



## loobylou44

Cyrano said:


> Added to the list
> 
> 
> 
> You must be very proud. Have a wonderful time and remember to come back and tell us all about your DD's time



Thanks, and we will tell you all about it!


----------



## BRobson

loobylou44 said:


> Thanks, and we will tell you all about it!



Will look forward to it


----------



## minnie_x

hi, please add me to this list - 13 - 18 september at the santa fe with dh, ds (9) dd (7) and ds (6)....just added on disney express  wwhhoooooooo!


----------



## BRobson

Added to list minnie x


----------



## paris*

Can I be added to the list? I'm going with my 4 year old DS from 21-25 September, staying in the Santa Fe.


----------



## Ware Bears

Hi paris* ~ I've added you to the list and welcome to the DLP DISboard. 

We're a friendly lot on here, so please join in on any thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each.

If you have not had a look yet, the DLP DISboard posting rules are here and the DIS posting guidelines can be found here.


----------



## paris*

Thank you Elaine. Where is the list displayed?...........ok I found it!! Thanks.


----------



## FiFi Rose

We're going back for Halloween Staying in the Hotel New York from 6th - 12th October.  Please add us to the list


----------



## Ljay

Cyrano said:


> Done and done



i just had a little look.....you have put me 14th-17th Nov...im going in Dec


----------



## minnie_x

can anyone tell me where i can find this list ? thanks


----------



## Ljay

The list is on the very first page, we just put in our dates and the Mod's update it for us


----------



## Cyrano

Ljay said:


> i just had a little look.....you have put me 14th-17th Nov...im going in Dec



Oops... corrected


----------



## b4ley78

hi , we are going for our 1st trip on 30th aug til 2nd sept , staying at the newport bay


----------



## BRobson

b4ley78 said:


> hi , we are going for our 1st trip on 30th aug til 2nd sept , staying at the newport bay




Added to list


----------



## sabrecmc

We are going on the May 5th Med cruise, so planning on going to Disneyland Paris May 1-4, 2010.  The last time I was there was 1995 when I was studying in London.  I'm betting it has changed, lol.  We plan on staying at the Disneyland Hotel, though it won't let me book anything yet.  Doesn't it know I need to obsessively plan????


----------



## Cyrano

sabrecmc said:


> We are going on the May 5th Med cruise, so planning on going to Disneyland Paris May 1-4, 2010.  The last time I was there was 1995 when I was studying in London.  I'm betting it has changed, lol.  We plan on staying at the Disneyland Hotel, though it won't let me book anything yet.  Doesn't it know I need to obsessively plan????



Added to the list


----------



## Donegal_Guy

The 5 of us are hitting DLRP from Sunday 23rd August until Friday 28th staying at the New York hotel....


----------



## Cyrano

Donegal_Guy said:


> The 5 of us are hitting DLRP from Sunday 23rd August until Friday 28th staying at the New York hotel....



Updated


----------



## igirao

I'm going from September 10 to 16 to DLRP , it's kind of a celebration . Ten years ago I went there for the first time and stayed on Hotel Cheyenne so of course we're staying there again in September.


----------



## Cyrano

igirao said:


> I'm going from September 10 to 16 to DLRP , it's kind of a celebration . Ten years ago I went there for the first time and stayed on Hotel Cheyenne so of course we're staying there again in September.



Added to the list


----------



## MinnieMouse73

I'll be there october 27th-31st


----------



## tinker-ella

Hello

I am going on 8th November 09 for 4 nights, staying at Davy Crocket 

love Kerry xx


----------



## Cyrano

MinnieMouse73 said:


> I'll be there october 27th-31st





tinker-ella said:


> Hello
> 
> I am going on 8th November 09 for 4 nights, staying at Davy Crocket
> 
> love Kerry xx



Added to the list


----------



## wideeyes

Hi got my next trip planned, 18th-21st January at HNY


----------



## BRobson

wideeyes said:


> Hi got my next trip planned, 18th-21st January at HNY



Great stuff Claire - added to list


----------



## CRITCHK

We are going 4th Nov - 8th Nov at the Santa Fe.


----------



## Cyrano

CRITCHK said:


> We are going 4th Nov - 8th Nov at the Santa Fe.



Welcome to the list


----------



## cheesehead7

We will be there August 26-29. We will be staying at the Marriott villas!


----------



## id@53

December 30th - January 2nd @ The Castle Club


----------



## scottwb

Whoops. forgot to add my dates ... so here they are ...

We will be going from 4th Nov 2009 until 14th Nov, staying at NPBC.
Looking forwards to bonfire night and the start of Christmas


----------



## Cyrano

scottwb said:


> Whoops. forgot to add my dates ... so here they are ...
> 
> We will be going from 4th Nov 2009 until 14th Nov, staying at NPBC.
> Looking forwards to bonfire night and the start of Christmas





id@53 said:


> December 30th - January 2nd @ The Castle Club





cheesehead7 said:


> We will be there August 26-29. We will be staying at the Marriott villas!



Added to the list folks


----------



## MJ_always

We are going September 9th- 14th, Newport Bay.

Ash x


----------



## AmyMarie

Were going at the begining of Sep and staying at HNY!! 

Can't wait!!!


----------



## Cyrano

AmyMarie said:


> Were going at the begining of Sep and staying at HNY!!
> 
> Can't wait!!!





MJ_always said:


> We are going September 9th- 14th, Newport Bay.
> 
> Ash x



Added to the list


----------



## AmyMoose

13th - 17th September, Santa Fe. So excited!


----------



## Ware Bears

Added


----------



## aligr26

Hi, Aligr26, DH and DD (3) going on Sept 14th to 17th staying Admirals floor Newport Bay.


----------



## Cyrano

aligr26 said:


> Hi, Aligr26, DH and DD (3) going on Sept 14th to 17th staying Admirals floor Newport Bay.



Added to the list


----------



## AmyMarie

Whoops!! should have put my dates too!!!

1st to 4th September, HNY for the first time.


----------



## Cyrano

AmyMarie said:


> Whoops!! should have put my dates too!!!
> 
> 1st to 4th September, HNY for the first time.



Updated


----------



## wildelady

We are going 9th April - 11th April 2010 not sure of hotel yet. Party wil consist of me, dh and ds aged 6


----------



## Cyrano

wildelady said:


> We are going 9th April - 11th April 2010 not sure of hotel yet. Party wil consist of me, dh and ds aged 6



Added to the list


----------



## sailore

Were going 29 Nov to 3 Dec, to HNY


----------



## tashybea

We are going 14th September - 18th September at the HNY


----------



## Cyrano

sailore said:


> Were going 29 Nov to 3 Dec, to HNY



Added to the list


----------



## Cyrano

tashybea said:


> We are going 14th September - 18th September at the HNY



Added to the list


----------



## angela_newlands

24th September at the Magic Circus


----------



## Ware Bears

Added


----------



## faulknerm

8th March for 5 nights, at the Cheyenne!


----------



## wedreamofdisney

We are going on the 20th - 26th September 09 at the Cheyenne ( 8/9 of us )


----------



## Cyrano

faulknerm said:


> 8th March for 5 nights, at the Cheyenne!





wedreamofdisney said:


> We are going on the 20th - 26th September 09 at the Cheyenne ( 8/9 of us )



Added to the list


----------



## i.love.tigger

18th -22nd jan 2010


----------



## Cyrano

i.love.tigger said:


> 18th -22nd jan 2010



Added to the list


----------



## SuperFuzz

hey thanks a lot for doing this

Bernie and Becky : 13th - 17th September 2009 : Sequoia Lodge, Montana Lake View


----------



## Cyrano

SuperFuzz said:


> hey thanks a lot for doing this
> 
> Bernie and Becky : 13th - 17th September 2009 : Sequoia Lodge, Montana Lake View



Added to the list


----------



## surflou

This thread is a GREAT idea!

My partner, 2 year old daughter, 6 year old nephew and myself are headed to DLP from the 14th to the 17th Sept, staying in the Sequoia Lodge for the first time (previously stayed in Cheyenne and also Newport).

Anyone going at the same time that might be interested in meeting up to child switch on a couple of the bigger rides? My other half loves the thrill rides but HATES going on her own, whereas I don't care and my nephew is too small for many of them.


----------



## DLPdaft

surflou said:


> This thread is a GREAT idea!
> 
> My partner, 2 year old daughter, 6 year old nephew and myself are headed to DLP from the 14th to the 17th Sept, staying in the Sequoia Lodge for the first time (previously stayed in Cheyenne and also Newport).



Added to the list 
I'm going to move your other message, and the second part of this one, to a thread of its own, so more people will see it


----------



## wideeyes

I am now staying at Sequoia lodge, same dates.


----------



## DLPdaft

wideeyes said:


> I am now staying at Sequoia lodge, same dates.



changed on the list for you .

I've also just added my own dates - 17th to 19th March, Santa Fe - I love a nice booking phone call to DLRP .


----------



## Squizzlet

Me too, me too!

We're going on the 29th Oct and coming back 2nd November. Halloween Party at Disney! 

Squizz and Squizzlet


----------



## Cyrano

DLPdaft said:


> I've also just added my own dates - 17th to 19th March, Santa Fe - I love a nice booking phone call to DLRP .



Nice one Elaine 



Squizzlet said:


> Me too, me too!
> 
> We're going on the 29th Oct and coming back 2nd November. Halloween Party at Disney!
> 
> Squizz and Squizzlet



Added to the list


----------



## catabby

I'm going to France on the 26th December 09 - 2nd January 2010 and and planning a 3 day trip to DLP

Can't wait to take my 4 year old daughter, she loves princesses


----------



## Cyrano

catabby said:


> I'm going to France on the 26th December 09 - 2nd January 2010 and and planning a 3 day trip to DLP
> 
> Can't wait to take my 4 year old daughter, she loves princesses



Added to the list


----------



## testtrack95

I'm going tommorrow untill the 9th *squee*


----------



## DLPdaft

Hi testtrack95,
Elaine, Jackie, Elaine and Reid welcome you to the DLP DIS board  

We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each  

If you have not had a look yet, DLP posting rules are here
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1477038, 
DIS posting guidelines can be found here
http://www.wdwinfo.com/guidelines.htm



testtrack95 said:


> I'm going tommorrow untill the 9th *squee*



Added to the list - enjoy your trip .


----------



## mommy2ash

can you please add my march trip

14th - 20th march staying once again at the santa fe


----------



## DLPdaft

mommy2ash said:


> can you please add my march trip
> 
> 14th - 20th march staying once again at the santa fe




Added to the list - hopefully see you there


----------



## Disneyfied family

Just booked Newport Bay for DD 18th Birthday 1st to 4th April


----------



## DLPdaft

Hi Disneyfied family,
Elaine, Jackie, Elaine and Reid welcome you to the DLP DIS board  

We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each  

If you have not had a look yet, DLP posting rules are here
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1477038, 
DIS posting guidelines can be found here
http://www.wdwinfo.com/guidelines.htm



Disneyfied family said:


> Just booked Newport Bay for DD 18th Birthday 1st to 4th April



Added to the list .


----------



## IsobelJackmummy

We're going 21st - 25th Feb 2010, staying at SL


----------



## DLPdaft

IsobelJackmummy said:


> We're going 21st - 25th Feb 2010, staying at SL



Added to the list


----------



## tinks_1989

Disneyfied family said:


> Just booked Newport Bay for DD 18th Birthday 1st to 4th April



We will be there at same time celebrating my Sisters 18th at new port bay
 hi mum


----------



## Cyrano

tinks_1989 said:


> We will be there at same time celebrating my Sisters 18th at new port bay
> hi mum



Sounds like you are set up for a great time 
Added to the list


----------



## Dave+Hel

We are going to Hotel Santa fe from the 26th to 29th November. Can't wait, am keeping it from the kids as a surprise!!


----------



## DLPdaft

Dave+Hel said:


> We are going to Hotel Santa fe from the 26th to 29th November. Can't wait, am keeping it from the kids as a surprise!!



 Added to the list.


----------



## kizzabel

HI
Myself, other half, our DD, other halfs brother and daughter are going march 1st to 3rd

i cannot wait!! 

i know its off topic but would the st patricks celebrations be on while we're there??


----------



## sweetiepie71

Me, hubby and the three kids are off to Explorers Jan 11-14.


----------



## valb14

Please add my dates!!

15th September ( next week!!! ) till 18th at Santa Fe!! 

Myself, Hubby and 2 very excited kids!! 

Bring it on.....


----------



## DLPdaft

kizzabel said:


> HI
> Myself, other half, our DD, other halfs brother and daughter are going march 1st to 3rd
> 
> i cannot wait!!
> 
> i know its off topic but would the st patricks celebrations be on while we're there??



Added to the list 




sweetiepie71 said:


> Me, hubby and the three kids are off to Explorers Jan 11-14.




Added for you


----------



## DLPdaft

valb14 said:


> Please add my dates!!
> 
> 15th September ( next week!!! ) till 18th at Santa Fe!!
> 
> Myself, Hubby and 2 very excited kids!!
> 
> Bring it on.....




Ooooh serious countdown for you - hours and minutes . Added to the list .


----------



## disneyhockeymad

Yay I just got back from 3 months in America helping on a summer camp to be told I'm going to DLP 18th-21st December staying at the Sequoia Lodge  I'm so excited!! I love DLP at Christmas time!


----------



## DLPdaft

disneyhockeymad said:


> Yay I just got back from 3 months in America helping on a summer camp to be told I'm going to DLP 18th-21st December staying at the Sequoia Lodge  I'm so excited!! I love DLP at Christmas time!



 added to the list - lucky you!


----------



## Booknut

We're off to DLP on the 30th of September for 3 nights, staying at the Hotel New York, can't wait!!!


----------



## sweetiepie71

Can you change my dates please? Instead of going 11-14 Jan to Explorers, we're now going to Davy Crocketts instead (to take advantage of the free dining) and also have sneaked an extra night on, so are now going 11-15 Jan. Thanks!


----------



## DLPdaft

Booknut said:


> We're off to DLP on the 30th of September for 3 nights, staying at the Hotel New York, can't wait!!!



 Added to the list for you



sweetiepie71 said:


> Can you change my dates please? Instead of going 11-14 Jan to Explorers, we're now going to Davy Crocketts instead (to take advantage of the free dining) and also have sneaked an extra night on, so are now going 11-15 Jan. Thanks!



Changed for you - yey for free dining


----------



## dislovervic

Hiya all !! I just booked yesterday , Im going the 7th dec till 10th dec ! cant wait ! my fiancee and daughter dont know we are going yet tho , its a suprise for df for his 30th !!! Im gonna tell him the day before we go ! Its so lucky he has the week off work then so could arrange it all ! We will be staying at the cheyenne . pls add me to the list thanks !!


----------



## DLPdaft

dislovervic said:


> Hiya all !! I just booked yesterday , Im going the 7th dec till 10th dec ! cant wait ! my fiancee and daughter dont know we are going yet tho , its a suprise for df for his 30th !!! Im gonna tell him the day before we go ! Its so lucky he has the week off work then so could arrange it all ! We will be staying at the cheyenne . pls add me to the list thanks !!




 added to the list - good luck in keeping the secret!!


----------



## jillrobinson

Can you add us too please 17th - 21st Jan 2010 at HNY.


----------



## DLPdaft

jillrobinson said:


> Can you add us too please 17th - 21st Jan 2010 at HNY.



 Absolutely - added to the list!!


----------



## disneybex

Me and my boyfriend are off on Monday, 21st September until 24th September and we are staying in the Hotel Cheyenne, yee-har!

It's our first time, can you tell we're excited?!

Then Orlando in April, can't wait!


----------



## DLPdaft

disneybex said:


> Me and my boyfriend are off on Monday, 21st September until 24th September and we are staying in the Hotel Cheyenne, yee-har!
> 
> It's our first time, can you tell we're excited?!
> 
> Then Orlando in April, can't wait!



 Added to the list


----------



## todds34

I will be visiting DLP with my 14 year daughter for our yearly disney fix from 15/11/09 to 17/11/09 staying at the Hotel New York, Empire State Floor.


----------



## Cyrano

todds34 said:


> I will be visiting DLP with my 14 year daughter for our yearly disney fix from 15/11/09 to 17/11/09 staying at the Hotel New York, Empire State Floor.



Added to the list


----------



## shingle

Two adults and two 14 year olds going OCT 28th for 4 nights to enjoy the Holloween theme and party. flying with easy jet from Bristol.


----------



## DLPdaft

shingle said:


> Two adults and two 14 year olds going OCT 28th for 4 nights to enjoy the Holloween theme and party. flying with easy jet from Bristol.



Added to the list - Happy Halloween when it comes


----------



## countingstars

i will be there from 31th december to 5th january 2010


----------



## DLPdaft

countingstars said:


> i will be there from 31th december to 5th january 2010



 Added to the list


----------



## MummyMinnie

ooh only just spotted this, need to read the threads more!

Myself, hubby and two children - Ben 10and Hollie 6 are going 22nd-25th January 2010 (and will hopefully be walking round with full tummies from the free food)


----------



## minnie1972

26th - 29th December at The Cheyenne


----------



## iluvdineyland

We've booked, we are going on 2nd November 2009 to 6th November for Bonfire Spectacular, New York Hotel, soooooo excited cant wait.  I love disneyland!!!


----------



## DLPdaft

MummyMinnie said:


> ooh only just spotted this, need to read the threads more!
> 
> Myself, hubby and two children - Ben 10and Hollie 6 are going 22nd-25th January 2010 (and will hopefully be walking round with full tummies from the free food)



Added to the list 



minnie1972 said:


> 26th - 29th December at The Cheyenne



Added for you


----------



## DLPdaft

iluvdineyland said:


> We've booked, we are going on 2nd November 2009 to 6th November for Bonfire Spectacular, New York Hotel, soooooo excited cant wait.  I love disneyland!!!



Added to the list


----------



## wideeyes

Can you add me April 19th-24th please at HNY, also staying at HNY in January too now. Thanks.


----------



## DLPdaft

wideeyes said:


> Can you add me April 19th-24th please at HNY, also staying at HNY in January too now. Thanks.



Added for you, and January changed too


----------



## poppie123

Please can you add my solo trip to the list.


17th-18th December staying at the Santa Fe.


----------



## Cyrano

poppie123 said:


> Please can you add my solo trip to the list.
> 
> 
> 17th-18th December staying at the Santa Fe.



Added to the list 

Great news that you got your solo trip worked out


----------



## daretodream

Mar.28-April 1 DCR here we come!


----------



## Cyrano

daretodream said:


> Mar.28-April 1 DCR here we come!



Added to the list


----------



## scifi_wasabi

Hi! Could you add me to the list please? Me and my mum are staying in the Disneyland Hotel from November 19th - 22nd


----------



## Cyrano

scifi_wasabi said:


> Hi! Could you add me to the list please? Me and my mum are staying in the Disneyland Hotel from November 19th - 22nd



Added to the list


----------



## scifi_wasabi

Thanks a lot!


----------



## linob

Hi,
Could you add us to the list please, me the DH, DD and DS are going from 8-15 November to the DLH.  Second trip this year we just can't resist


----------



## Cyrano

linob said:


> Hi,
> Could you add us to the list please, me the DH, DD and DS are going from 8-15 November to the DLH.  Second trip this year we just can't resist



Hi linob . Elaine, Jackie, Elaine and Reid welcome to DLP DIS board 

We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.


----------



## sarahc

Hi please could you add me to the list?!  We're off from 7th - 12th November, staying at the Marriott's Village d'Ile-de-France.  Thanks!


----------



## BONITATIME

Can you add me we are going form the 17th to the 20th of December for the pin trading event.
Not sure about hotels yet. Anyone want to meet up please PM me.


----------



## Cyrano

sarahc said:


> Hi please could you add me to the list?!  We're off from 7th - 12th November, staying at the Marriott's Village d'Ile-de-France.  Thanks!





BONITATIME said:


> Can you add me we are going form the 17th to the 20th of December for the pin trading event.
> Not sure about hotels yet. Anyone want to meet up please PM me.



Added to the list


----------



## It'sASmallWorld

Please can you add me to the list? We are going 21-24th November staying at Magic Circus Hotel. Thanks!


----------



## Cyrano

It'sASmallWorld said:


> Please can you add me to the list? We are going 21-24th November staying at Magic Circus Hotel. Thanks!



Added to the list


----------



## Gillean

Heading this Sunday 18/10 - 22/10. Can't wait. We have 2 girls 6 & 3, and they don't know yet. 

We are staying at the Disneyland Hotel. Great board here with fab tips and info. BTW.... what is the list for?


----------



## Cyrano

Hi Gillean . Elaine, Jackie, Elaine and Reid welcome to DLP DIS board 

We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.

You have been added to the list 

The list serves a number of purposes and I am sure that others will have their own thoughts. It helps us all share in the excitment when someone books their holiday. Later on they will probably set up a count-down when the date looms closer.
It can help posters who are going at the same time arrange to meet up 

As I am sure you will find friendships develop on the boards. When a poster is absent for a few days folks will start to wonder if they are okay. The list helps remind that they have gone to our happy place.

Hopefully you will come back and tell us all about your trip


----------



## disney_princess_85

Could you please add me to the list? We're staying at Hotel Cheyenne from November 13th.


----------



## Cyrano

disney_princess_85 said:


> Could you please add me to the list? We're staying at Hotel Cheyenne from November 13th.



Added to the list


----------



## PoppyAnna

December 3rd - 6th.  DCR.  Free dining

Thank you


----------



## Disneyfanswicklow

Hi can you add us to the list - DD Olivia  age 11 and me Josephine  age ** heading to the HNY from 11 to 14 january 2010 - we just can't wait


----------



## Cyrano

PoppyAnna said:


> December 3rd - 6th.  DCR.  Free dining
> 
> Thank you





Disneyfanswicklow said:


> Hi can you add us to the list - DD Olivia  age 11 and me Josephine  age ** heading to the HNY from 11 to 14 january 2010 - we just can't wait



Added to the list


----------



## Waddi

Can you add me to the list please;

November 8th - 12th, HNY


----------



## Cyrano

Waddi said:


> Can you add me to the list please;
> 
> November 8th - 12th, HNY



Added to the list


----------



## hildasmuriel

Please add me from 21st to 23rd December at Magic Circus

 oh, and also 15th to 18th February at Disneyland Hotel


----------



## Echleon

Can you add me to the list please?

December 17th-21st


----------



## Cyrano

hildasmuriel said:


> Please add me from 21st to 23rd December at Magic Circus
> 
> oh, and also 15th to 18th February at Disneyland Hotel



I am not jealous, not jealous 

Updated.


----------



## Cyrano

Echleon said:


> Can you add me to the list please?
> 
> December 17th-21st



Added to the list


----------



## wildelady

Was originally added for the 9th april next year but have had to change it to the 2nd for 3 days. Thanks


----------



## Cyrano

wildelady said:


> Was originally added for the 9th april next year but have had to change it to the 2nd for 3 days. Thanks



Added to the list


----------



## karenmoloney

Could you add me, going 22nd - 27th Nov, staying at the Marriott.  Thanks.


----------



## Elroe63

Could you add me too. 2nd-4th Nov. Newport Bay for bonfire Spectacular


----------



## Cyrano

Elroe63 said:


> Could you add me too. 2nd-4th Nov. Newport Bay for bonfire Spectacular





karenmoloney said:


> Could you add me, going 22nd - 27th Nov, staying at the Marriott.  Thanks.



Added to the list


----------



## ellis9905

oooh add us please going to santa fe 11th-13th november. 
love looking at the list and seeing when were next ( sad i know!!)

thank you


----------



## Cyrano

ellis9905 said:


> oooh add us please going to santa fe 11th-13th november.
> love looking at the list and seeing when were next ( sad i know!!)
> 
> thank you



Added to the list


----------



## wickesy

Used DVC points yesterday for 21st March to 25th March 2010 staying at the Disneyland Hotel.  Looking forward to ticking our third worldwide Disney destination off the list.


----------



## BRobson

wickesy said:


> Used DVC points yesterday for 21st March to 25th March 2010 staying at the Disneyland Hotel.  Looking forward to ticking our third worldwide Disney destination off the list.



Wow how exciting David 

Added to list and welcome to the DLP boards


----------



## id@53

id@53 said:


> December 30th - January 2nd @ The Castle Club



Unfortunately we've had to cancel this trip due to unforeseen business commitments at the time of booking - I'm in the process of launching a new business (well it's really an extension of my existing business) and Christmas and New Year is a really key time and I can't risk being away at this time in the businesses first season.

However, we've moved the booking to the 18th - 21st February and we'll be staying @ The Castle Club. I know that this coincides with Half Term (my kids are off), but does anyone know how busy the parks are at this time of the year?


----------



## Cyrano

wickesy said:


> Used DVC points yesterday for 21st March to 25th March 2010 staying at the Disneyland Hotel.  Looking forward to ticking our third worldwide Disney destination off the list.



Fabulous news David. Will be interested in your take on DLP 



id@53 said:


> However, we've moved the booking to the 18th - 21st February and we'll be staying @ The Castle Club. I know that this coincides with Half Term (my kids are off), but does anyone know how busy the parks are at this time of the year?



Glad you could reschedule. Updated listing


----------



## the_princess

I'm going on the 23rd to the 27th of dec, staying at HNY


----------



## Cyrano

the_princess said:


> I'm going on the 23rd to the 27th of dec, staying at HNY



Added to the list


----------



## CPBEACHLIFE

hi everyone,
we will be going from the 8th of feb  to  14 feb ,second time to go ,hope having a great time.


----------



## Cyrano

Hi CPBEACHLIFE . Elaine, Jackie, Elaine and Reid welcome to DLP DIS board 

We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.

Added to the list


----------



## Zeebs

We are taking our first trip to Disneyland Paris on the 4th of Feb through to the 7th.  Staying at the Hotel New York.

We can't wait, only Tokoyo to do after this one.  Then maybe I can talk hubby into starting the list again 

Kirsten, Doug, Cullen and Seth


----------



## BONITATIME

We are staying in NPB with free dining.


----------



## Ware Bears

Zeebs said:


> We are taking our first trip to Disneyland Paris on the 4th of Feb through to the 7th.  Staying at the Hotel New York.
> 
> We can't wait, only Tokoyo to do after this one.  Then maybe I can talk hubby into starting the list again


 Added you. 

Lucky you ~ I'd like to visit all the parks. 



BONITATIME said:


> We are staying in NPB with free dining.


What are your dates?


----------



## BONITATIME

Ware Bears said:


> What are your dates?




Sorry 17th december to 20th dates are already there I was just celebrating the hotel


----------



## ChristinaDK

Im going the 7-12 marts, and staying at SL


----------



## Cyrano

BONITATIME said:


> Sorry 17th december to 20th dates are already there I was just celebrating the hotel



Updated Nikki 



ChristinaDK said:


> Im going the 7-12 marts, and staying at SL



Added to the list Christina


----------



## justfi

Would you add us to the lsit please? We're off the Cheyenned from the 20th-23rd Dec

thank you

fi


----------



## Sophsmummy

Hi there

Could you add us to the list please - we head to DLH on the 19 Dec until the 22nd.  Cant wait


----------



## smoyea

We are off to dcr on 5th march. It will be my first time driving have been to s lodge and santa fe but both times on the eurostar . I'm nervous already.
Anyone else book with the mail offer?


----------



## DLPdaft

justfi said:


> Would you add us to the lsit please? We're off the Cheyenned from the 20th-23rd Dec
> 
> thank you
> 
> fi



Added to the list 



smoyea said:


> We are off to dcr on 5th march. It will be my first time driving have been to s lodge and santa fe but both times on the eurostar . I'm nervous already.
> Anyone else book with the mail offer?



Added for you


----------



## DLPdaft

Sophsmummy said:


> Hi there
> 
> Could you add us to the list please - we head to DLH on the 19 Dec until the 22nd.  Cant wait



Hi 
Elaine, Jackie, Elaine and Reid welcome you to the DLP DIS board  

We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each  

If you have not had a look yet, DLP posting rules are here
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1477038, 
DIS posting guidelines can be found here
http://www.wdwinfo.com/guidelines.htm

Added to the list


----------



## salandbri

We will be off for our 19th visit to DLP from Jan 23rd to 25th. Staying at Disneyland Hotel for 1st time if you could add to the list please.


----------



## lilacgems23

were off too cheyenne monday 


and back home friday


----------



## pyebibby

I am off to Santa Fe on monday 30th nov til thursday 3rd. Looks like it will rain, just have to buy a disney umbrella!!


----------



## Cyrano

salandbri said:


> We will be off for our 19th visit to DLP from Jan 23rd to 25th. Staying at Disneyland Hotel for 1st time if you could add to the list please.





lilacgems23 said:


> were off too cheyenne monday
> 
> 
> and back home friday





pyebibby said:


> I am off to Santa Fe on monday 30th nov til thursday 3rd. Looks like it will rain, just have to buy a disney umbrella!!



Added to the list


----------



## daiseyirl

were going march `16th-20th dlh, tanx


----------



## PrincessKins

Disneyfoo and I are staying at SL from 13-14 Dec and Cheyenne from 15-18 Dec!


----------



## Cyrano

daiseyirl said:


> were going march `16th-20th dlh, tanx





PrincessKins said:


> Disneyfoo and I are staying at SL from 13-14 Dec and Cheyenne from 15-18 Dec!



Added to the list


----------



## jesshirecat

Some time in May


----------



## BRobson

jesshirecat said:


> Some time in May



Just let us know when you decide and where you are staying and we can add you to the list - have fun planning


----------



## jymhall

going 15th Dec to 18th Dec staying at Santa Fe.


----------



## BRobson

jymhall said:


> going 15th Dec to 18th Dec staying at Santa Fe.




Not long to wait  Added to list


----------



## Jets fan

Yea, we have just booked for 28 December for two nights at Seqouia Lodge.


----------



## Cyrano

Jets fan said:


> Yea, we have just booked for 28 December for two nights at Seqouia Lodge.



Added to the list


----------



## pigby

h
Thought I had added myself to this list but I haven't -

Only 12 days to go 

22nd December to 27th December 2009 - Santa Fe


----------



## Cyrano

pigby said:


> h
> Thought I had added myself to this list but I haven't -
> 
> Only 12 days to go
> 
> 22nd December to 27th December 2009 - Santa Fe



Added to the list


----------



## delboydell

20th till 23rd at Residhome Prestige Val D'Europe


----------



## kevankiki

Oooh ooh ooh please add us

6th - 10th June, whole family to Disneyland Hotel


----------



## Cyrano

delboydell said:


> 20th till 23rd at Residhome Prestige Val D'Europe



Added to the list under December 



kevankiki said:


> Oooh ooh ooh please add us
> 
> 6th - 10th June, whole family to Disneyland Hotel



With pleasure, added to the list


----------



## babystern

Booked yesterday: 3/01-5/01 at Dream Castle


----------



## Cyrano

babystern said:


> Booked yesterday: 3/01-5/01 at Dream Castle



Added to the list


----------



## TNSallyUSA

March 7-9, 2010 and staying at the Sequoia Lodge


----------



## BRobson

TNSallyUSA said:


> March 7-9, 2010 and staying at the Sequoia Lodge



Added to the list


----------



## buck951

Bonjour Everyone,


Just booked trip number 19 to DLP, We will be there from 14th Feb Until 19th Feb. Dont want to hi jack the posting, but if anyone is thinking of going between these dates then I have a voucher for discount park entry tickets.

1 day 2 park ticket is 30 euros per adult or child, insted of the usual 65 or 57 euros. I can use the voucher for up to 5 people per day, but my wife and daughter both have the same voucher so we could get a maximum of 15 people in at a time. 

We would need to meet you by the gates and come with you to buy the tickets but we dont mind if it means we are doing someone a favour.

Thanks for reading, enjoy your DLP visit in 2010, if you need any money saving tips or ideas drop me aline, I am a mind of useful info on everything DLP


----------



## Cinderella2006

25th - 29th March staying at the Santa Fe ... been six years since i have visted DLP!


----------



## Cyrano

Cinderella2006 said:


> 25th - 29th March staying at the Santa Fe ... been six years since i have visted DLP!



Added to the list 



buck951 said:


> Bonjour Everyone,
> 
> 
> Just booked trip number 19 to DLP, We will be there from 14th Feb Until 19th Feb.



Hi buck951 . Elaine, Jackie, Elaine and Reid welcome to DLP DIS board 

We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.

Added your dates to the list 
Sent you a PM regarding removal of personal contact details


----------



## stargatebarbie

Hi there 12 of going 25th -30th july 2010 flying leeds/bradford staying at the kyria,me DD 7th trip ,DH 5th trip and the other 9 well its their frist trip so hold on to those hats and glasses this here is the wildest ride in the wilderness


----------



## Cyrano

stargatebarbie said:


> Hi there 12 of going 25th -30th july 2010 flying leeds/bradford staying at the kyria,me DD 7th trip ,DH 5th trip and the other 9 well its their frist trip so hold on to those hats and glasses this here is the wildest ride in the wilderness



Added to the list 

Will be interesting to hear how you all get on


----------



## Donegal_Guy

We are going back to DLRP from 24th - 28th March staying at the Disneyland hotel....Can't wait.


----------



## Cyrano

Donegal_Guy said:


> We are going back to DLRP from 24th - 28th March staying at the Disneyland hotel....Can't wait.



Great news. Added to the list


----------



## dawnydoo

Hi.
 We are staying at the Disneyland Hotel from 21st March to the 25th March with the free dining offer. SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO EXCITED!
Dawn.


----------



## Cyrano

dawnydoo said:


> Hi.
> We are staying at the Disneyland Hotel from 21st March to the 25th March with the free dining offer. SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO EXCITED!
> Dawn.



Added to list


----------



## JustJonathan

May 30th till June 4th


----------



## lolka11

Hi,

We will be staying at Magic Circus. 14th June - 18th June. 
Can't wait.

Dorota
PS Great site - got lot of tips.


----------



## Cyrano

JustJonathan said:


> May 30th till June 4th



Added to the list 



lolka11 said:


> Hi,
> 
> We will be staying at Magic Circus. 14th June - 18th June.
> Can't wait.
> 
> Dorota
> PS Great site - got lot of tips.



Hi lolka11 . Elaine, Jackie, Elaine and Reid welcome to DLP DIS board 

We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.

Added to the list


----------



## britchic4

Have just realised I haven't posted on here - we'll be at the DLH from 22 - 26 March. Looks like there will be a few DISers there at the same time!


----------



## AngieChristine

Me neither...

We are going Monday 15th February to Friday 19th February.


----------



## hollymattbenmilo

me neither!
7th feb to the 12 feb, sante fe... cant wait!


----------



## NicoleJCarroll

March 8th - 10th Sequoia Lodge, first time Disney!!


----------



## moominn

We're going 31st-4th June and staying in the Hotel New York.  I'm very excited 

It will be our second visit to DLP after catching the bug last year.


----------



## Cyrano

moominn said:


> We're going 31st-4th June and staying in the Hotel New York.  I'm very excited
> 
> It will be our second visit to DLP after catching the bug last year.





britchic4 said:


> Have just realised I haven't posted on here - we'll be at the DLH from 22 - 26 March. Looks like there will be a few DISers there at the same time!





AngieChristine said:


> Me neither...
> 
> We are going Monday 15th February to Friday 19th February.





hollymattbenmilo said:


> me neither!
> 7th feb to the 12 feb, sante fe... cant wait!





NicoleJCarroll said:


> March 8th - 10th Sequoia Lodge, first time Disney!!



Added to the list folks


----------



## thelittlemermaid83

October 3rd-6th Santa Fe please guys


----------



## Cyrano

thelittlemermaid83 said:


> October 3rd-6th Santa Fe please guys



Duly done Emma  Time to get planning.


----------



## Emmahargrave

HELLO! I'm Lisa_C's friend Emma and she has given me the Disney bug!!

We're off to the Explorers Hotel on 15th February and can't wait 

We're off again on the 11th November staying in The Sequoia lodge, also with Lisa_C and her family too 

Please add us to the list. My first post (actually it's not as Lisa has writen it for me )


----------



## Cyrano

Hi Emma . Elaine, Jackie, Elaine and Reid welcome to DLP DIS board 

We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.

Added you to the list. Hope you will join in an let us all know what your plans are ?


----------



## stargatebarbie

Im all by myself in july come on you lot I think you are all waiting for offers (cant blame you those prices omg) or i will be riding crushes coaster all day (in my dreams )


----------



## dlpSteve

Forgot to add to this with dates!

3rd - 7th May - our first trip in 3 years and Lucas's first


----------



## Cyrano

stargatebarbie said:


> Im all by myself in july come on you lot I think you are all waiting for offers (cant blame you those prices omg) or i will be riding crushes coaster all day (in my dreams )



I am missing a DLP fix but with our distance it is either DLP or WDW 



dlpSteve said:


> Forgot to add to this with dates!
> 
> 3rd - 7th May - our first trip in 3 years and Lucas's first



Updated Steve


----------



## Missish

I'm going June 13th - 17th. It'll be my fourth trip to DLP, but my first without my parents - I'm going with my boyfriend (it's his second trip) this time, and I'm excited! I've never been to a Disney park without family before (and I've been to Disney parks - mainly in WDW - a LOT of times!)


----------



## Cyrano

Missish said:


> I'm going June 13th - 17th. It'll be my fourth trip to DLP, but my first without my parents - I'm going with my boyfriend (it's his second trip) this time, and I'm excited! I've never been to a Disney park without family before (and I've been to Disney parks - mainly in WDW - a LOT of times!)



Added to the list


----------



## wideeyes

Hiya, we are booked for 20th - 24th September at HNY.


----------



## Cyrano

wideeyes said:


> Hiya, we are booked for 20th - 24th September at HNY.



Added to the list Claire


----------



## grizbuzz

We'll be going Feb 16 to 21, 2010 and staying at the Sequoia Lodge.


----------



## Cyrano

grizbuzz said:


> We'll be going Feb 16 to 21, 2010 and staying at the Sequoia Lodge.



Added to the list


----------



## jymhall

My Fiancee and I are going from 28th - 31st March staying at the Magic Circus!


----------



## Robmat1

We are going to Sequoia Lodge from the 1st to the 7th April


----------



## Cyrano

jymhall said:


> My Fiancee and I are going from 28th - 31st March staying at the Magic Circus!





Robmat1 said:


> We are going to Sequoia Lodge from the 1st to the 7th April



Added to the list


----------



## disney_princess_85

We are going on February 21-23, staying at the Magic Circus.


----------



## nightrider68

Marriott 18th - 21st March
and
Marriott 23rd - 26th December

Thanks


----------



## Cyrano

disney_princess_85 said:


> We are going on February 21-23, staying at the Magic Circus.





nightrider68 said:


> Marriott 18th - 21st March
> and
> Marriott 23rd - 26th December
> 
> Thanks



Added to the list


----------



## tedlutter

We're going to DLP on June 10, staying in Paris


----------



## Cyrano

tedlutter said:


> We're going to DLP on June 10, staying in Paris



Hi tedlutter . Elaine, Jackie, Elaine and Reid welcome to DLP DIS board 

We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.

Added to the list


----------



## ExpatDisneyLover

I will be going March 22-25th - staying at the Santa Fe!


----------



## wigan3r

We are going (myself, wife and 4 boys) March 9th - March 12th Staying at Santa Fe....


----------



## DLPdaft

ExpatDisneyLover said:


> I will be going March 22-25th - staying at the Santa Fe!



Added to the list 



wigan3r said:


> We are going (myself, wife and 4 boys) March 9th - March 12th Staying at Santa Fe....



Added - lots of folk going in March it seems


----------



## mainst-usa27

March 1st - 5th for me, DW and three kids staying at the DCR. Cant wait!


----------



## ICECUBEQUEEN

We are off to Santa Fe on the 15th - 19th March


----------



## DLPdaft

mainst-usa27 said:


> March 1st - 5th for me, DW and three kids staying at the DCR. Cant wait!



Added to the list 



ICECUBEQUEEN said:


> We are off to Santa Fe on the 15th - 19th March



Added - even more March visitors - hope the weather is kind for you all


----------



## Jayney73

Our family of 5 are going on 26th July to 30th July staying at DCR


----------



## stargatebarbie

Jayney73 said:


> Our family of 5 are going on 26th July to 30th July staying at DCR



hurray some one else is going the same time as  there,s 12 of us we can meet up and .........PARTY

we are there 25th to the 30th staying at the kyriad 8 adults and four kids age s girl 8 ,girl 13 ,boy 13 ,boy 8


----------



## Ware Bears

Jayney73 said:


> Our family of 5 are going on 26th July to 30th July staying at DCR



 Added


----------



## Mum to Belle

Please, please, please put my name back on the list so that I can smile again!!! 

I'm going 10th - 13th May, staying at Newport Bay Club again.


----------



## Ware Bears

Mum to Belle said:


> Please, please, please put my name back on the list so that I can smile again!!!
> 
> I'm going 10th - 13th May, staying at Newport Bay Club again.



   Added you


----------



## Mum to Belle

Thank you!!


----------



## Johnny_boy

We're going 2nd-6th May to the Santa Fe


----------



## DLPdaft

Johnny_boy said:


> We're going 2nd-6th May to the Santa Fe



Added to the list


----------



## Caz30

We are going on our first trip to DLP (me, hubby, ds (7) & dd (3) from 15th-19th March staying at Cheyenne!! Three more weeks to go


----------



## doombuggy

Confirmed this morning!  Sequoia from Oct 30 to Nov 3, 2010!  At least, until I attempt to upgrade using my DVC points instead in a few months.  

I will be spending a week in London just prior and am very excited for the entire trip!


----------



## lilacgems23

1st nov for 4 nights, altho wondering if i made right choice? as appears wont see halloween celebrations, fireworks or xmas season?


----------



## Cyrano

Caz30 said:


> We are going on our first trip to DLP (me, hubby, ds (7) & dd (3) from 15th-19th March staying at Cheyenne!! Three more weeks to go





doombuggy said:


> Confirmed this morning!  Sequoia from Oct 30 to Nov 3, 2010!  At least, until I attempt to upgrade using my DVC points instead in a few months.
> 
> I will be spending a week in London just prior and am very excited for the entire trip!





lilacgems23 said:


> 1st nov for 4 nights, altho wondering if i made right choice? as appears wont see halloween celebrations, fireworks or xmas season?



All added to the list


----------



## Jonjo

We (Jonjo and Frankiemouse) are going for Christmas this year 6th - 10th December.  Just waiting until May so we can book.


----------



## Joolish1313

Hurray we booked our LONDON-PARIS-DLP trip. We'll be in DLP 4/29-5/1. Then on to Pais : -)


----------



## Cyrano

Jonjo said:


> We (Jonjo and Frankiemouse) are going for Christmas this year 6th - 10th December.  Just waiting until May so we can book.





Joolish1313 said:


> Hurray we booked our LONDON-PARIS-DLP trip. We'll be in DLP 4/29-5/1. Then on to Pais : -)



Added to the list


----------



## Magamagò

Hello!
We are going to DLP from 9 to 12th March and we are staying at New York hotel this time. ^__^  I can't wait!


----------



## Cyrano

Magamagò;35628150 said:
			
		

> Hello!
> We are going to DLP from 9 to 12th March and we are staying at New York hotel this time. ^__^  I can't wait!



Added to the list


----------



## Rosie

Please add me to the list!
DD and I are staying at the Disneyland Hotel for 3 nights  30th May to 2nd June.
Thanks to Tesco and Airmiles


----------



## ellis9905

can you add us please Davy crocket ranch 3rd -6th oct


----------



## Mum to Belle

Sorry to be a pain! Thanks to the new offer have cancelled and re-booked, now going to be staying at Sequoia Lodge instead, still 10th-13th May. Please could you update for this? Thanks!


----------



## Ware Bears

Rosie said:


> Please add me to the list!
> DD and I are staying at the Disneyland Hotel for 3 nights  30th May to 2nd June.
> Thanks to Tesco and Airmiles


Ooh, you're going on my birthday ~ you'll have to have a drink for me! 



ellis9905 said:


> can you add us please Davy crocket ranch 3rd -6th oct





Mum to Belle said:


> Sorry to be a pain! Thanks to the new offer have cancelled and re-booked, now going to be staying at Sequoia Lodge instead, still 10th-13th May. Please could you update for this? Thanks!



  All added


----------



## Rosie

Ware Bears said:


> Ooh, you're going on my birthday ~ you'll have to have a drink for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All added


 
Well of course it would rude not to!


----------



## mommy2ash

can you please add me to the list

3rd - 9th of october

santa fe


----------



## DLPdaft

mommy2ash said:


> can you please add me to the list
> 
> 3rd - 9th of october
> 
> santa fe



Added to the list


----------



## inda2681

6th - 9th of may
hotel new york


----------



## mulan1

Hopefully God willing we intend to go June 1-3 staying at DCR!


----------



## Ware Bears

inda2681 said:


> 6th - 9th of may
> hotel new york





mulan1 said:


> Hopefully God willing we intend to go June 1-3 staying at DCR!



  You're both added


----------



## Zebette

We're off to DLP staying May 17th - May 22 at Hotel L'Elysee


----------



## lilacgems23

can i change my dates please to 8th-14th nov


----------



## karenmoloney

Can you please add me, going 2nd - 8th May, staying at the Marriott.  Thanks.


----------



## Ware Bears

Zebette said:


> We're off to DLP staying May 17th - May 22 at Hotel L'Elysee





lilacgems23 said:


> can i change my dates please to 8th-14th nov





karenmoloney said:


> Can you please add me, going 2nd - 8th May, staying at the Marriott.  Thanks.



  Added/amended


----------



## zinderella

Please add a very excited me 25th-28th October staying SL 
made up my mind at last!


----------



## Ware Bears

Added


----------



## pyebibby

Hooray! I've booked for 6th to 10th October at Santa Fe including MNSSHP on the 8th.  Hoping to spot some other Disers there!
Jackie


----------



## Johnny_boy

Could I be changed to Cheyenne? We managed to get an upgrade with the 30% discount and no cancellation fee!


----------



## stevelamb121

I've just booked 3rd to 9th May, staying at Cheyenne. Can't wait.


----------



## Ware Bears

pyebibby said:


> Hooray! I've booked for 6th to 10th October at Santa Fe including MNSSHP on the 8th.  Hoping to spot some other Disers there!
> Jackie





Johnny_boy said:


> Could I be changed to Cheyenne? We managed to get an upgrade with the 30% discount and no cancellation fee!





stevelamb121 said:


> I've just booked 3rd to 9th May, staying at Cheyenne. Can't wait.



  Added/amended


----------



## Johnny_boy

Tanks for changing us.


----------



## DISNEYNEWBIE_79

YAY...After so many passport mix ups, my childrens finally came through today!!

DLP bound on the 10th March for 2 nights/3 days..


----------



## Cyrano

DISNEYNEWBIE_79 said:


> YAY...After so many passport mix ups, my childrens finally came through today!!
> 
> DLP bound on the 10th March for 2 nights/3 days..



Added to the list


----------



## amacspad

Yay, booked NB, 29th Oct to 1st Nov and tickets for the Halloween Night Party!!!:banana Going with hubby and DD (not told her yet)!


----------



## Cyrano

amacspad said:


> Yay, booked NB, 29th Oct to 1st Nov and tickets for the Halloween Night Party!!!:banana Going with hubby and DD (not told her yet)!



Added to the list


----------



## scampbunny

can u add me now too???  14th-17th oct stayin at cheyenne (and so excited i nearly peed my pant - as in words of pretty woman!)


----------



## Cyrano

scampbunny said:


> can u add me now too???  14th-17th oct stayin at cheyenne (and so excited i nearly peed my pant - as in words of pretty woman!)



 had to do a pants wash first  Then added you to the list


----------



## scampbunny

Cyrano said:


> had to do a pants wash first  Then added you to the list



lol reid - thanks hun    next load of washin will be over later....


----------



## poppie123

Can you add me please.

6th-8th September staying at the Sequoia Lodge


----------



## Cyrano

poppie123 said:


> Can you add me please.
> 
> 6th-8th September staying at the Sequoia Lodge



Added to the list


----------



## Tiggerbounce24

Can you add me please.  Just booked for 22nd August staying at Santa Fe.  We will be celebrating our daughters' 5th birthday. So excited.


----------



## Cyrano

Tiggerbounce24 said:


> Can you add me please.  Just booked for 22nd August staying at Santa Fe.  We will be celebrating our daughters' 5th birthday. So excited.



Added to the list


----------



## Maxi-Minnie

Hellooooo

We are going on 16th-20th June staying offsite at the Dream Castle Hotel..


----------



## Tiggerbounce24

Thanks


----------



## Cyrano

Maxi-Minnie said:


> Hellooooo
> 
> We are going on 16th-20th June staying offsite at the Dream Castle Hotel..



Added to the list


----------



## ROBEAR84

15th-19th March ~ Cheyenne


----------



## Cyrano

ROBEAR84 said:


> 15th-19th March ~ Cheyenne



Added to the list


----------



## jesshirecat

We're going 24 to 28 May! Staying in the Explorer hotel.


----------



## Bagpuss

We are staying 12-14th April at the Sequoia Lodge


----------



## Cyrano

jesshirecat said:


> We're going 24 to 28 May! Staying in the Explorer hotel.





Bagpuss said:


> We are staying 12-14th April at the Sequoia Lodge



Added to the list


----------



## Rosabelle

Hello everybody can I be added to the list too please? 
Were going from May 5th till 9th staying in the Sequoia Lodge 
thanks a lot 
Rosabelle x


----------



## Mrs Pooh Bear

We are going from 10th to 13th October staying at Santa Fe, so excited!!


----------



## Ware Bears

Rosabelle said:


> Hello everybody can I be added to the list too please?
> Were going from May 5th till 9th staying in the Sequoia Lodge
> thanks a lot
> Rosabelle x





Mrs Pooh Bear said:


> We are going from 10th to 13th October staying at Santa Fe, so excited!!



  Added


----------



## Rosabelle

Ware Bears said:


> Added



thank you


----------



## Mrs Pooh Bear

Thanks for adding me to the list!!


----------



## aobh

We're going 29/9/10 - 3/10/10 and staying in Sequoia Lodge


----------



## Jeccaboos

24th - 29th July, DCR.


----------



## Cyrano

aobh said:


> We're going 29/9/10 - 3/10/10 and staying in Sequoia Lodge





Jeccaboos said:


> 24th - 29th July, DCR.



Added to the list


----------



## cadmanmother

24 march - 30 march 2010  davy crockett ranch

Annual pass holders always worth a visit


----------



## Cee'

5/may/2010 - 9/may/2010, Santa Fe


----------



## Cyrano

cadmanmother said:


> 24 march - 30 march 2010  davy crockett ranch
> 
> Annual pass holders always worth a visit



Hi cadmanmother . Elaine, Jackie, Elaine and Reid welcome to DLP DIS board 

We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.

 Added to the list 



Cee' said:


> 5/may/2010 - 9/may/2010, Santa Fe



Added to the list


----------



## smittenkitten

14th June - 18th to Santa Fe


----------



## Cyrano

smittenkitten said:


> 14th June - 18th to Santa Fe



Added to the list


----------



## tinkertaylor05

We're going 9-13/06/2010 Flying Man-CDG staying at HNY ...first trip


----------



## Cyrano

tinkertaylor05 said:


> We're going 9-13/06/2010 Flying Man-CDG staying at HNY ...first trip



Added to the list


----------



## lil_stitch

We are going 26th - 29th September 2010. Staying in the Cheyenne!


----------



## Cyrano

lil_stitch said:


> We are going 26th - 29th September 2010. Staying in the Cheyenne!



Added to the list


----------



## mumtoben10

Hi 

I am new to this site as recommended by Mum to Belle.  I am taking my 3 year old for the first time in May 11th-14th, I think I am more excited than him especially when I found out Mum to Belle was going at the same time!  Is it wrong for to grown women to jump around in circles holding hands screaming(moment we found out we were going at the same time)?

MumtoBen10


----------



## DLPdaft

mumtoben10 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am new to this site as recommended by Mum to Belle.  I am taking my 3 year old for the first time in May 11th-14th, I think I am more excited than him especially when I found out Mum to Belle was going at the same time!  Is it wrong for to grown women to jump around in circles holding hands screaming(moment we found out we were going at the same time)?
> 
> MumtoBen10



Nothing wrong with that at all  - which hotel are you staying at?


----------



## GaGaMitchell

My mother and I are staying at The Newport Bay for 5 nights.
Arriving on the 27th of June!


----------



## DLPdaft

Hi GaGaMitchell,
Elaine, Jackie, Elaine and Reid welcome you to the DLP DIS board  

We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each  

If you have not had a look yet, DLP posting rules are here
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1477038, 
DIS posting guidelines can be found here
http://www.wdwinfo.com/guidelines.htm



GaGaMitchell said:


> My mother and I are staying at The Newport Bay for 5 nights.
> Arriving on the 27th of June!



Added to the list


----------



## MummyMinnie

Just booked Eurostar with our Airmiles 

So off we go 24th - 27th October 2010, hotel Kyriad.

Our first Halloween trip so it's all very exciting.


----------



## ExpatDisneyLover

My next trip will be very short - June 15-17 - Magic Circus - breaking in the new annual pass!


----------



## DLPdaft

MummyMinnie said:


> Just booked Eurostar with our Airmiles
> 
> So off we go 24th - 27th October 2010, hotel Kyriad.
> 
> Our first Halloween trip so it's all very exciting.



Added to the list 




ExpatDisneyLover said:


> My next trip will be very short - June 15-17 - Magic Circus - breaking in the new annual pass!



Have you booked already? That was quick! Added to the list


----------



## ExpatDisneyLover

DLPdaft said:


> Added to the list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you booked already? That was quick! Added to the list



Yep - I booked yesterday - Eurostar had a good price on a ticket so I grabbed it and the decision was made!  Magic Circus was a decent price too.  I have really good Disney rationalization skills.  It was $500 cheaper to fly out of London than Ankara going back to Texas - so why not fly out of London and make my way over to Disneyland Paris to break in my new annual pass!  I know - !   I still have to sort out my tickets to the States but the Paris part of the trip is done!  Now look at those priorities -  - seriously though - I will be glad to see family this summer even though it will be hot at blazes in Texas - !  My parents are celebrating their 50th wedding anniversary!  Now that doesn't happen every day!


----------



## mumtoben10

Hi Elaine

We are staying at sequioa lodge, can't wait and I have just booked meals at Auberge and Cafe Mickey not sure where we will go for the other 2 nights but will check out the dining advice.

mum to ben10


----------



## Cyrano

mumtoben10 said:


> Hi Elaine
> 
> We are staying at sequioa lodge, can't wait and I have just booked meals at Auberge and Cafe Mickey not sure where we will go for the other 2 nights but will check out the dining advice.
> 
> mum to ben10



If you post up your dates we will add you to the list


----------



## IsobelJackmummy

Hi, we are going 24th-28th October SL. Thanks


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you, Toria


----------



## Jeccaboos

Change of date for me!

We decided to switch from July to Halloween, so we now go on the 23rd to 28th October.


----------



## Cyrano

Jeccaboos said:


> Change of date for me!
> 
> We decided to switch from July to Halloween, so we now go on the 23rd to 28th October.



Updated


----------



## jillrobinson

Can you add us to the list 20th - 24th October 
Taking the rest of the family to HNY


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you, Jill     Great news!


----------



## garlicbread

going may 16th to 19th


----------



## garlicbread

sorry meant to add: staying @ HNY


----------



## Cyrano

garlicbread said:


> going may 16th to 19th



Added to the list


----------



## Ms Poppins

Hi, our first Halloween October 11 - 14 staying at DLH


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you


----------



## bonhoga

Hi Everybody,

It's been a long time since I was last on here............but we have booked for the DLH on October 13th, so I am looking for as much info and tips as possible 

Hope everyone is well 

Kaye


----------



## Cyrano

bonhoga said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> It's been a long time since I was last on here............but we have booked for the DLH on October 13th, so I am looking for as much info and tips as possible
> 
> Hope everyone is well
> 
> Kaye



Nice to see you Kaye 

Added to the list


----------



## littlelizzie

We of to DLP again...can't wait
from Sunday 24th October to Thursday 28th october... staying at SL


----------



## BarryR_7

Staying in the Cheyenne from the 18th of July for 5 nights!


----------



## Cyrano

littlelizzie said:


> We of to DLP again...can't wait
> from Sunday 24th October to Thursday 28th october... staying at SL





BarryR_7 said:


> Staying in the Cheyenne from the 18th of July for 5 nights!



Added to the list


----------



## alyssa810

We are returning 2 months from today!  Woo hoo!


----------



## bonhoga

bonhoga said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> It's been a long time since I was last on here............but we have booked for the DLH on October 13th, so I am looking for as much info and tips as possible
> 
> Hope everyone is well
> 
> Kaye



Whoops forgot to say that we are staying for 3 nights....till the 16th


----------



## Cyrano

bonhoga said:


> Whoops forgot to say that we are staying for 3 nights....till the 16th



Updated


----------



## hildasmuriel

Please add me for......

*April 12 to 15 at Magic Circus

August 15 to 19 at Hotel New York 

October 25 to 28 at Kyriad*

Thank you


----------



## DLPdaft

hildasmuriel said:


> Please add me for......
> 
> *April 12 to 15 at Magic Circus
> 
> August 15 to 19 at Hotel New York
> 
> October 25 to 28 at Kyriad*
> 
> Thank you



All added to the list


----------



## wigan3r

We are taking trip #2 of 2010 on 26th April for 4 nights at DCR ( 2 Adults, 3 kids 1 infant).   

P.S Where is the actual 'list' ?


----------



## ChristinaDK

on the 5 september to the 11 september on NBC on admiral floor


----------



## Cyrano

ChristinaDK said:


> on the 5 september to the 11 september on NBC on admiral floor



Added to the list 



wigan3r said:


> We are taking trip #2 of 2010 on 26th April for 4 nights at DCR ( 2 Adults, 3 kids 1 infant).
> 
> P.S Where is the actual 'list' ?



Added to the list   The list is located on page 1 of this thread


----------



## BONITATIME

wigan3r said:


> We are taking trip #2 of 2010 on 26th April for 4 nights at DCR ( 2 Adults, 3 kids 1 infant).
> 
> P.S Where is the actual 'list' ?


 

First post. Its updated regularly.


----------



## xxciaraxx

September 29th for 3 nights Hotel Cheyenne.  First timers to DLP!!


----------



## Cyrano

xxciaraxx said:


> September 29th for 3 nights Hotel Cheyenne.  First timers to DLP!!



Added to the list


----------



## princess1979

Bonjour, My family and I are going to Disneyland Paris on 26th July to 30th July staying at the Newport Bay hotel. We are sooo excited!!!!


----------



## stargatebarbie

another one for july hello and welcome is it your first trip ,we are there 25th /30th at the kyriad


----------



## Cyrano

princess1979 said:


> Bonjour, My family and I are going to Disneyland Paris on 26th July to 30th July staying at the Newport Bay hotel. We are sooo excited!!!!



Added to the list 



stargatebarbie said:


> another one for july hello and welcome is it your first trip ,we are there 25th /30th at the kyriad



I think we got you already


----------



## frenchfuntogo

Hi 

We are heading on May 4th until May 8th & we are staying in Hotel New York.


----------



## Cyrano

frenchfuntogo said:


> Hi
> 
> We are heading on May 4th until May 8th & we are staying in Hotel New York.



Added to the list


----------



## disney_princess_85

Please add me to the list. 

May 29-31, Magic Circus.


----------



## baby_belle

Just booked last night and we are going from 7th - 11th November 2010 and staying at the Disneyland Hotel, thanks to the 40% off offer.


----------



## DLPdaft

disney_princess_85 said:


> Please add me to the list.
> 
> May 29-31, Magic Circus.







baby_belle said:


> Just booked last night and we are going from 7th - 11th November 2010 and staying at the Disneyland Hotel, thanks to the 40% off offer.



Both added to the list


----------



## tracyjones129

Hi
me and my hubby and 2 children are going disneyland paris on 27th september i cant wait, was last at WDW in November, but im having disney blues so my wonderfull hubby has book a little break to disneyland paris for us we are also not telling my children that we are going.... I was last at DLP 5 years ago so looking forward to seeing whats new and whats changed


----------



## Ware Bears

Added to list 

Where are you staying?


----------



## doddi92

29th of September until the 3rd of October! What date does the Halloween fun start? Got a feeling we're just missing it!  We're staying at Santa Fe despite the bad reviews we've read but we only need it for a bed so not over bothered!


----------



## tennisfan

2nd-5th June staying in the Disneyland Hotel


----------



## Ware Bears

doddi92 said:


> 29th of September until the 3rd of October! What date does the Halloween fun start? Got a feeling we're just missing it!  We're staying at Santa Fe despite the bad reviews we've read but we only need it for a bed so not over bothered!



 Added you 

I think you'll just catch the start of Halloween, but, even if it hasn't officially started, the decorations will have been going up. 



tennisfan said:


> 2nd-5th June staying in the Disneyland Hotel



 Added you


----------



## todai

June 13-18th...so excited!


----------



## Cyrano

todai said:


> June 13-18th...so excited!



Added to the list


----------



## LoveYou

Booked for 24th to 29th july at sequoia lodge. first family holiday in ages


----------



## Cyrano

LoveYou said:


> Booked for 24th to 29th july at sequoia lodge. first family holiday in ages



Added to the list


----------



## kizzabel

can you add me please?? may 25th to 27th staying at NPBH thanks


----------



## Lightning_McQueen

Hey guys! 

After going to WDW in September which was AMAZING, we are going for a couple of days to Disneyland Paris @ the Newport Bay Club from 9th - 10th July...CANNOT WAIT!!!


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you both


----------



## dizneeat

Can you please add my dates? 

We just booked a last minute trip May 22 - 24, staying at the My SuiteVillage.


----------



## Cyrano

dizneeat said:


> Can you please add my dates?
> 
> We just booked a last minute trip May 22 - 24, staying at the My SuiteVillage.



Added to the list


----------



## dizneeat

Cyrano said:


> Added to the list



Thank you!


----------



## RonaldDuck

Sign me up! May 28th - May 31st at the Hotel Cheyenne. So excited!


----------



## Cyrano

RonaldDuck said:


> Sign me up! May 28th - May 31st at the Hotel Cheyenne. So excited!



Added to the list


----------



## RonaldDuck

Thank you, Reid!


----------



## J Marley

Reid can you add me to the list please

6th-10th February 2011  Cheyenne

Many thanks


----------



## Cyrano

J Marley said:


> Reid can you add me to the list please
> 
> 6th-10th February 2011  Cheyenne
> 
> Many thanks



Added to the list


----------



## DLRPfan.be

Our next stay is from 28 'till 30 june: Newport Bay club...


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you


----------



## mark&sue

we are staying at Sequoia Lodge from 30th September to 3rd October 2010.  There will be three families and my friend does not know yet as it is a birthday surprise for her.


susan


----------



## dizneeat

We just returned from a short but wonderful trip a week ago. We bought new APs that are good for 18 months instead of 12 and  ..........

we are already booked again, this time staying at the Citea from October 30 to Nov 2! Hoping for a Halloween Party!


----------



## DLPdaft

mark&sue said:


> we are staying at Sequoia Lodge from 30th September to 3rd October 2010.  There will be three families and my friend does not know yet as it is a birthday surprise for her.
> 
> 
> susan



Added to the list - what a lovely birthday surprise for your friend 



dizneeat said:


> We just returned from a short but wonderful trip a week ago. We bought new APs that are good for 18 months instead of 12 and  ..........
> 
> we are already booked again, this time staying at the Citea from October 30 to Nov 2! Hoping for a Halloween Party!



Added for you


----------



## Mum2SnowWhite

Heading on 14th June for the third time.  GOing with my mum, three year old daughter and 6 month old baby.

First time was 1999!!   Second time was Dec 08 staying in the Hotel New York - this time we are in Sequiona Lodge


----------



## Gr00vyChc

We're going to DL Paris next month, July 2nd! Paris is our last leg of our trip. We'll be in Italy for 2 weeks and then take the train to Paris for a week.


----------



## Cyrano

Mum2SnowWhite said:


> Heading on 14th June for the third time.  GOing with my mum, three year old daughter and 6 month old baby.
> 
> First time was 1999!!   Second time was Dec 08 staying in the Hotel New York - this time we are in Sequiona Lodge





Gr00vyChc said:


> We're going to DL Paris next month, July 2nd! Paris is our last leg of our trip. We'll be in Italy for 2 weeks and then take the train to Paris for a week.



Added to the list guys


----------



## Mick00

Heading over this Friday


----------



## Jonjo

We have decided to stay at the Seqoia Lodge between 6th - 10th December.
DW and I are very excited as it will be our first Christmas trip to the magic.


Jonjo


----------



## Cyrano

Jonjo said:


> We have decided to stay at the Seqoia Lodge between 6th - 10th December.
> DW and I are very excited as it will be our first Christmas trip to the magic.
> 
> 
> Jonjo





Mick00 said:


> Heading over this Friday



Added to the list


----------



## Jule

This will be my fifth trip to DLP in 3 years and I'm staying at the Cheyenne Hotel from Mon 10th Jan to Wed 12th Jan 2011


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you!


----------



## jpiglet

I'm heading out from 28th June to 3rd July with my sister and her two girls staying at Dream Castle hotel - first time we've gone in summer - been at Hallowe'en and Christmas before!! Can't wait!!


----------



## Cyrano

jpiglet said:


> I'm heading out from 28th June to 3rd July with my sister and her two girls staying at Dream Castle hotel - first time we've gone in summer - been at Hallowe'en and Christmas before!! Can't wait!!



Added to the list


----------



## peajay18

My wife and I will be there 12th-15th Oct, staying in the DLH
(Thank you 40% offer!)


----------



## BRobson

peajay18 said:


> My wife and I will be there 12th-15th Oct, staying in the DLH
> (Thank you 40% offer!)




It is a great offer - added to list


----------



## mickeymouse11

Were going 10th-13th Sept.  Excited is an under-statement, this is our first Disney Exerience!!


----------



## Cyrano

mickeymouse11 said:


> Were going 10th-13th Sept.  Excited is an under-statement, this is our first Disney Exerience!!



Added to the list


----------



## mrsmusic

June 28 - July 1


----------



## tracyy2

Just booked for Bonfire spectacular, arrive 7th nov to 10th, staying at the Santa Fe........so excited


----------



## mikki.young

11 August for a day trip!


----------



## princess jackson

Sept 2-5 Newport bay. First ever hol for DS.


----------



## poppyears

August 10-13th Seqoia Lodge.


----------



## angela_newlands

I have just booked from the 10th July to the 17th


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you all!!


----------



## Torchy

July 28 - 31 ... first ever summer trip, first time to see fantillusion/fireworks etc. Just father and daughter this time to celebrate end of exams. Can't wait


----------



## Ware Bears

Sounds wonderful 

I've added you


----------



## Mum to Belle

Please add me back to the list!

Going Fri 3rd - Sun 5th December, staying at Hotel New York! 

Thank you!


----------



## Cyrano

Mum to Belle said:


> Please add me back to the list!
> 
> Going Fri 3rd - Sun 5th December, staying at Hotel New York!
> 
> Thank you!



Wonderful news. Added your dates to the list


----------



## Mum to Belle

Yay - it's official now!! Thank you!!


----------



## Lisa_C

Please add me to the list - and change the dates for Emma Hargrave 

We will now be going together on the 8th -11th November at the Sequoia!

Only six months to plan, will we do it in time?!!

Lisa x


----------



## hildasmuriel

I've just noticed that I must have given you the wrong dates for summer - we're actually there from 15th to 20th. 

Plus, please add my new trip
18 December to 21st December - in Sequoia Lodge.


----------



## Cyrano

Lisa_C said:


> Please add me to the list - and change the dates for Emma Hargrave
> 
> We will now be going together on the 8th -11th November at the Sequoia!
> 
> Only six months to plan, will we do it in time?!!
> 
> Lisa x



Addec your dates to the list Lisa  Hopefully Emma will confirm the date changes so that we can change them 



hildasmuriel said:


> I've just noticed that I must have given you the wrong dates for summer - we're actually there from 15th to 20th.
> 
> Plus, please add my new trip
> 18 December to 21st December - in Sequoia Lodge.



Update your dates and added your new trip to the calendar


----------



## dawnydoo

Hi. 
Please add us to the list. We are staying at The Hotel New York from March 20th to March 24th 2011. 

Cheers 

Dawnydoo


----------



## dlpSteve

September 20th - 23rd - our 10th trip, Lucas's 1st!
Cheyenne


----------



## Ware Bears

dawnydoo said:


> Hi.
> Please add us to the list. We are staying at The Hotel New York from March 20th to March 24th 2011.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dawnydoo





dlpSteve said:


> September 20th - 23rd - our 10th trip, Lucas's 1st!
> Cheyenne



  Added you both


----------



## dlpSteve

You've added us to October instead of September - I've got a good mind to complain to management, oh...


----------



## DLPdaft

dlpSteve said:


> You've added us to October instead of September - I've got a good mind to complain to management, oh...



Oops - changed months for you Steve - you just can't get the staff these days


----------



## Ware Bears

LOL!   Oops, sorry!


----------



## Gwendolyn

I'll be in DLRP with DS(3) from 7th-10th July and we will stay in Disney's hotel Santa Fé


----------



## buneenz

1st July 2010, for DS2 4th birthday!
also going with DS1 and MIL


----------



## Ware Bears

List updated


----------



## cherrymarzipan

Please add us to the list:

12th - 16th July - MySuite Village

19th - 23rd - December - Cheyenne (First time for Christmas season)

Thank you


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you


----------



## ExpatDisneyLover

Ok - just booked my next trip!  November 8-11 Magic Circus!  I want to see the Christmas decorations!


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you


----------



## tashybea

Please add us for the 16th - 19th of September, staying at the Hotel New York.  My lovely fiance is treating us to a small trip for my 30th birthday


----------



## Ware Bears

How lovely  I've added you.


----------



## sarahb74

Hi, can you add us please, 20-22 December at HNY
Thanks


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you


----------



## Libby_Darling

Hiiiii please can you add mee! I'm going 26th-30th September for my 23rd birthday, staying at Santa Fe WOO!


----------



## DLPdaft

Libby_Darling said:


> Hiiiii please can you add mee! I'm going 26th-30th September for my 23rd birthday, staying at Santa Fe WOO!



Added to the list Libby Darling  - and 
Elaine, Jackie, Elaine and Reid welcome you to the DLP DIS board 

We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each 

If you have not had a look yet, DLP posting rules are here
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1477038, 
DIS posting guidelines can be found here
http://www.wdwinfo.com/guidelines.htm


----------



## NiamhOC

Hi There

I'm booked in for the 13th - 17th Ocotber staying in the Cheyenne
Could you please add me in too??

Thanks a mil
N x


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you


----------



## paulinefc

can I jump on here  we're going dec16th (DH's birthday) until the 20th, staying at the NPB


----------



## DLPdaft

paulinefc said:


> can I jump on here  we're going dec16th (DH's birthday) until the 20th, staying at the NPB



Added to the list


----------



## Bert Chimneysweep

My wife and I are going for our 1st Anniversary 13th-15th March 2011 staying at the Santa Fe


----------



## DLPdaft

Bert Chimneysweep said:


> My wife and I are going for our 1st Anniversary 13th-15th March 2011 staying at the Santa Fe



Added to the list   - and 

Hi Bert Chimneysweep,
Elaine, Jackie, Elaine and Reid welcome you to the DLP DIS board 

We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each 

If you have not had a look yet, DLP posting rules are here
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1477038, 
DIS posting guidelines can be found here
http://www.wdwinfo.com/guidelines.htm 

Love your username .


----------



## Mrs Stonfiesta

we are going for Belle's first birthday woohoo!!! 5th to the 9th staying at the davy crokett!!! x


----------



## DLPdaft

Mrs Stonfiesta said:


> we are going for Belle's first birthday woohoo!!! 5th to the 9th staying at the davy crokett!!! x



Which month Mrs Stonfiesta?


----------



## Rosabelle

Hiya can I be added to the schedule ( for 2nd time this year woooooohoooooooo 

were going 9th - 12th December staying at The Cheyenne 
thanks a mill x
 rosabelle x


----------



## DLPdaft

Rosabelle said:


> Hiya can I be added to the schedule ( for 2nd time this year woooooohoooooooo
> 
> were going 9th - 12th December staying at The Cheyenne
> thanks a mill x
> rosabelle x



Added to the list


----------



## Rosabelle

thankydoodle you


----------



## Numpty

going back on 23rd till 27th of August staying at a very cheap off site at Bussy St Georges!


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you


----------



## AmyMarie

Going on Tuesday for four days!!!!!!!! Can't wait!!!!!


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you


----------



## jymhall

Hi, 
I_Heart_MK and I are going Sept 21st - 24th and staying at Cheyenne, first time we've stayed there!


----------



## loladelorean

Hello! Could I please be added to the list?? 
7th-12th November - Hotel New York

Thank you! x


----------



## jillrobinson

Can you change my October trip please, have swapped to Cheyenne from HNY,  kids weren't happy about sleeping facilities and 16 year old doesn't want to share with anyone !

On the plus side the 40% discount is now showing at Cheyenne, when I booked the trip originally Cheyenne was more expensive than New York so I have saved myself almost £200 in the process and I didn't have to pay an amendment fee. 

So that means the kids will be  happy, OH will be happy that I've saved some money and I get to enjoy more cocktails, because they're considerably cheaper at Cheyenne than New York


----------



## Ware Bears

jymhall said:


> Hi,
> I_Heart_MK and I are going Sept 21st - 24th and staying at Cheyenne, first time we've stayed there!





loladelorean said:


> Hello! Could I please be added to the list??
> 7th-12th November - Hotel New York



  Added you both  




jillrobinson said:


> and I get to enjoy more cocktails, because they're considerably cheaper at Cheyenne than New York


----------



## i.love.tigger

10th - 14th nov 2010 cheyenne

thanks


----------



## Mrs Stonfiesta

just realised that i didnt put the month!!! lol 
We are going 5th - 9th Sept

and 
28th nov - 2nd Dec!!!


----------



## Mrs Stonfiesta

sorry, got all excited and didnt put where we are staying!

Sept 5th - 9th - Davy Crocket
Nov 28th - 2nd Dec - Sequia Lodge


----------



## Cyrano

i.love.tigger said:


> 10th - 14th nov 2010 cheyenne
> 
> thanks





Mrs Stonfiesta said:


> just realised that i didnt put the month!!! lol
> We are going 5th - 9th Sept
> 
> and
> 28th nov - 2nd Dec!!!



Added both to the list


----------



## emanlu

Can you add us please - 18th to 21st November at HNY.

Thanks


----------



## Cyrano

emanlu said:


> Can you add us please - 18th to 21st November at HNY.
> 
> Thanks



Of course we can. Duly added


----------



## bopper

July 23-27th, Sequoia Lodge.


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you


----------



## davewasbaloo

Well some friends talked us into going with them at the end of August to see Fanti, the Fireworks, Capt Eo and the aweful Toy Story Playland. We will be staying at the Hotel New York and we are booked into the Silver Spur for the first day and Walts for the 2nd!   Let's put the Walt back in Disney!






<a href="http://www.TickerFactory.com/">
<img border="0" src="http://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/4;10708;107/st/20100827/e/Going+to+DLP+for+summer+/dt/5/k/e748/event.png"></a>


----------



## Cyrano

davewasbaloo said:


> Well some friends talked us into going with them at the end of August to see Fanti, the Fireworks, Capt Eo and the aweful Toy Story Playland. We will be staying at the Hotel New York and we are booked into the Silver Spur for the first day and Walts for the 2nd!   Let's put the Walt back in Disney!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <a href="http://www.TickerFactory.com/">
> <img border="0" src="http://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/4;10708;107/st/20100827/e/Going+to+DLP+for+summer+/dt/5/k/e748/event.png"></a>



Added your name to the list


----------



## Nickynoo

Hi,
We are going on our first ever Disney Holiday, August 23rd-26th - Hotel Cheyenne


----------



## Cyrano

Nickynoo said:


> Hi,
> We are going on our first ever Disney Holiday, August 23rd-26th - Hotel Cheyenne



Added to the list


----------



## DW2DH&DS

May 31st -June 3rd 2011


----------



## Cyrano

DW2DH&DS said:


> May 31st -June 3rd 2011



Added to the list


----------



## TheTizardFamily:0)

Sequioa - 22nd - 26th November


----------



## nl's mummy

we are going to DCR 28th - 30th september


----------



## Ware Bears

TheTizardFamily:0) said:


> Sequioa - 22nd - 26th November





nl's mummy said:


> we are going to DCR 28th - 30th september



  Added you


----------



## delboydell

We are going 7th to 15 August - staying on property (ish) well the car park actully in a motor home

then 27th to 30th October

then 24th to 28th November


----------



## Ware Bears

Lucky you!!   

  Added you


----------



## tennisfan

We are going 15th-19th September staying in the Sequoia Lodge


----------



## Fiona35

Oh me, me, I need adding to the list as well! Please

I'm going for 7 nights in total from 14th August to 21st August staying 3 nights at the Dream Castle and 4 nights Newport Bay Admirals Floor.

Thanks


----------



## Cyrano

tennisfan said:


> We are going 15th-19th September staying in the Sequoia Lodge





Fiona35 said:


> Oh me, me, I need adding to the list as well! Please
> 
> I'm going for 7 nights in total from 14th August to 21st August staying 3 nights at the Dream Castle and 4 nights Newport Bay Admirals Floor.
> 
> Thanks



Both added to the list


----------



## ben1993

Me and my best friend (a disney virgin! ) 9th - 12th November, Cheyenne


----------



## elstoleno

add me please 

11th - 15th August, at the Cheyenne


----------



## Cyrano

ben1993 said:


> Me and my best friend (a disney virgin! ) 9th - 12th November, Cheyenne





elstoleno said:


> add me please
> 
> 11th - 15th August, at the Cheyenne



A run on Hotel Cheyenne bookings  added you both to the list


----------



## pinkfairy

We are staying at the Santa Fe 25th-29th January

So excited!


----------



## Cyrano

pinkfairy said:


> We are staying at the Santa Fe 25th-29th January
> 
> So excited!



Welcome back 

Added to the list


----------



## poppie123

Could you add me please, i've finally booked my solo trip 

6th -10th of January staying at the Cheyenne


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you


----------



## dossie

We will be going to DLRP o 18th December 2010 for 4 nights - cant wait!!!


----------



## Flookie

I will be staying at the cheyenne from 29th november for 5 days and i just cant wait.It will be our 4th christmas trip to dlrp.We didnt go last year because we were in florida for halloween so couldent justify a trip to dlrp so close but i missed it sooo much and christmas just wasent the same last year,it had no disney sparkle!!!


----------



## Ware Bears

Great news  I've added you to the list.


----------



## Ware Bears

dossie said:


> We will be going to DLRP o 18th December 2010 for 4 nights - cant wait!!!



  Added you


----------



## Binzerdk

From the 5th of september to the 11th of september at new port bay club , my second time ever in Dlrp cant wait!!!!!!!!.


----------



## DLPdaft

Binzerdk said:


> From the 5th of september to the 11th of september at new port bay club , my second time ever in Dlrp cant wait!!!!!!!!.



Added to the list


----------



## Kazzabelle

Hi,
We are going 7th November -12th November 2010 staying at the Cheyenne

Thanks


----------



## Ware Bears

Added


----------



## wigan3r

Were off back to the magic 4th Jan - 8th Jan staying at the Disneyland Hotel.


----------



## hazelj27

We are going the 26th - 29th October. 1 night at Bussy St Georges and 2 nights at Kyriad.


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you both


----------



## ThBa

Great thread !

We are going from January 04 to 09.2011 (Cheyenne).

And I´m very lucky, that we are not the only ones who travel in the cold January....


----------



## Cyrano

ThBa said:


> Great thread !
> 
> We are going from January 04 to 09.2011 (Cheyenne).
> 
> And I´m very lucky, that we are not the only ones who travel in the cold January....



Added to the list


----------



## karenmoloney

Hi

Could you add me to the list, going 20th - 27th August & staying at the Marriott - not long to go!


----------



## Cyrano

karenmoloney said:


> Hi
> 
> Could you add me to the list, going 20th - 27th August & staying at the Marriott - not long to go!



Added to the list


----------



## ROBEAR84

Can you add us please! We're going from th 13th - 17th October and staying at the Cheyenne


----------



## chrisf1961

Add us as well please we are there between the 13th Monday and the 17th Friday September in the DLH.
Where can we view the current list ?


----------



## Cyrano

chrisf1961 said:


> Add us as well please we are there between the 13th Monday and the 17th Friday September in the DLH.
> Where can we view the current list ?



Added to the list   If you go to page 1 of this thread the calendar list is in the first post


----------



## staceylc

Hi
We're going 15th - 19th November & have decided to stay in the Sequoia Lodge 

Only 10 weeks & 5 days to go


----------



## Cyrano

staceylc said:


> Hi
> We're going 15th - 19th November & have decided to stay in the Sequoia Lodge
> 
> Only 10 weeks & 5 days to go



Added to the list


----------



## DLPdaft

ROBEAR84 said:


> Can you add us please! We're going from th 13th - 17th October and staying at the Cheyenne



Added to the list


----------



## Cyrano

ROBEAR84 said:


> Can you add us please! We're going from th 13th - 17th October and staying at the Cheyenne



Glad Elaine was on the ball as I missed the page. Sorry


----------



## Ware Bears

girlie1974 said:


> 19th September - 24th September 2010
> Do you think the weather will be ok??  Will i need waterproofs??



 Added you to the list.   Where are you staying?

I've moved your original post to a new thread of its own so that more people see it.


----------



## marion2610

My name is Marion, and i am new in this forum!

I like Disney so much! And i often go to DLP! 
My next trip is 29th Sep to 02nd Oct.
I will stay one day in Paris City und 2 days in Kyriad! 

We party up my friends 24 Birthday und i booked a character dinner in the golden nuggert salon, cause she loves Winnie Poo and friends! 

My last trip been Nov 2009 DL Paris! My sister and i stayed at Santa Fee! 
We had lunch with Cinderella! It been so great!!!!!!! 

In Oct 2010 i go for my birthday vacation to WDW! 

Greetings from Germany

Marion


----------



## jue40

Hi all 
We are taking our first trip to DLP - October 24th-28th staying at the New York Hotel.  
Julie


----------



## Ware Bears

marion2610 said:


> My name is Marion, and i am new in this forum!
> 
> I like Disney so much! And i often go to DLP!
> My next trip is 29th Sep to 02nd Oct.
> I will stay one day in Paris City und 2 days in Kyriad!
> 
> We party up my friends 24 Birthday und i booked a character dinner in the golden nuggert salon, cause she loves Winnie Poo and friends!
> 
> My last trip been Nov 2009 DL Paris! My sister and i stayed at Santa Fee!
> We had lunch with Cinderella! It been so great!!!!!!!
> 
> In Oct 2010 i go for my birthday vacation to WDW!
> 
> Greetings from Germany
> 
> Marion







jue40 said:


> Hi all
> We are taking our first trip to DLP - October 24th-28th staying at the New York Hotel.
> Julie



Hi Marion  and Julie ~ Elaine, Jackie, Reid and I would like to welcome you both to the Disneyland Paris Trip Planning & Community Board. 

I've added you both to the list and hope you'll have lots of fun on here.     Please join in on any thread or if you have any questions start a new one of your own.

If you haven't had a look yet, the DLP DISboard posting rules are here and the DIS posting guidelines can be found here.


----------



## Bellariffic

hi,please add us,we are going on the 27 dec,for 3 nights,staying in new york hotel,myself and my husband,my 2 daughters age 15 and 2,2 sons age 9 and 12 and nephew and niece 13 and 15 ,cant wait,its our 4th trip


----------



## Cyrano

Bellariffic said:


> hi,please add us,we are going on the 27 dec,for 3 nights,staying in new york hotel,myself and my husband,my 2 daughters age 15 and 2,2 sons age 9 and 12 and nephew and niece 13 and 15 ,cant wait,its our 4th trip



Added to the list


----------



## hazelj27

Uh oh, I've booked another one! March 29th - April 2nd. Thought I would try Hotel Cheyenne this time, the reviews are quite good


----------



## BRobson

hazelj27 said:


> Uh oh, I've booked another one! March 29th - April 2nd. Thought I would try Hotel Cheyenne this time, the reviews are quite good



Added to the list


----------



## BRobson

Sneak myself in there too


----------



## Cyrano

BRobson said:


> Sneak myself in there too



Very nice


----------



## kizzabel

Hi all,
can i be added for march 2011 1st to the 4th, thanks!!


----------



## Cyrano

kizzabel said:


> Hi all,
> can i be added for march 2011 1st to the 4th, thanks!!



Added to the list


----------



## giuly09

Just a day trip for me...October 8th 2010  (still better than nothing )


----------



## madmish

6th - 10th Feb 2011 Santa fe.x


----------



## Cyrano

giuly09 said:


> Just a day trip for me...October 8th 2010  (still better than nothing )





madmish said:


> 6th - 10th Feb 2011 Santa fe.x



Added to the list


----------



## disney_princess_85

Please add me to the list: October 15-18, Magic Circus.


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you


----------



## karengr

Please add me to the list for 17th January - 20th January 2011. Santa Fe Adults only !!.
Thank you x


----------



## Cyrano

karengr said:


> Please add me to the list for 17th January - 20th January 2011. Santa Fe Adults only !!.
> Thank you x



Added to the list


----------



## BarryR_7

Hi staying in the Cheyenne from the 24th of October for 3 days.


----------



## Danauk

Can I be added too please!! Hotel New York from the 21st December for 2 nights.


----------



## Cyrano

Danauk said:


> Can I be added too please!! Hotel New York from the 21st December for 2 nights.





BarryR_7 said:


> Hi staying in the Cheyenne from the 24th of October for 3 days.



Added to the list guys


----------



## miss_bell

29th March 2011 to 3rd April 2011 at the santa fe

Can you add me


----------



## meg+chloesmum

Im going for the first time as a family  14th november for 4 nights - santa fe.
first visit sept '92 with my parents and brothers.

Please add me to list


----------



## Ware Bears

miss_bell said:


> 29th March 2011 to 3rd April 2011 at the santa fe
> 
> Can you add me





meg+chloesmum said:


> Im going for the first time as a family  14th november for 4 nights - santa fe.
> first visit sept '92 with my parents and brothers.
> 
> Please add me to list



  Both added


----------



## grizbuzz

We'll be at the Disneyland Hotel from Oct 14 to 17.  We may come in a few days before and stay at the Hotel D'Elysee.

It'll be my two boys and me for part of the trip and then DH will join us for last two nights.


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you


----------



## ExpatDisneyLover

Returning to Paris February then back to Turkey so making another stopover at DLRP.

February 8-11th 2011 Dream Castle


----------



## Cyrano

ExpatDisneyLover said:


> Returning to Paris February then back to Turkey so making another stopover at DLRP.
> 
> February 8-11th 2011 Dream Castle



Added to the list


----------



## FiFi Rose

We'll be back for a surpirse christmas trip 3rd - 5th December


----------



## Cyrano

FiFi Rose said:


> We'll be back for a surpirse christmas trip 3rd - 5th December



Added to the list


----------



## liltigger

DH & DD staying in newport bay 15th - 19th october 
i gotta stay home & work


----------



## wideeyes

20th - 26th March Disneyland Hotel


----------



## Ware Bears

liltigger said:


> DH & DD staying in newport bay 15th - 19th october
> i gotta stay home & work


Oh no, poor you 



wideeyes said:


> 20th - 26th March Disneyland Hotel



  Added you both


----------



## Neeny17

December 18th


----------



## hildasmuriel

Forgot to add my February trip. 
We are staying at Hotel New York from 21st to 24th Feb


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you both  


Neeny17 said:


> December 18th





hildasmuriel said:


> Forgot to add my February trip.


----------



## Alahis

1/02/11 => 3/02/11
Cheyenne or Santa Fe...I don't know yet.


----------



## mamaboogie

We have just booked today for Sequoia Lodge on February 22nd - 25th!


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you both


----------



## joolz1910

Hi, I am going on Saturday 26th Feb until Tuesday 1st March 2011. I will be staying at the Cheyenne.


----------



## Ware Bears

It gives me great pleasure to add you, Juliette!


----------



## Vegitabeta

I'll be there Dec 13th-17th


----------



## Cyrano

Vegitabeta said:


> I'll be there Dec 13th-17th



Added to the list


----------



## Ashleylvsgoofy

Just booked this evening, Hotel New York 27th of Feb until the 3rd of March


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you


----------



## Woolly

I'll be there with the wife and 3 children from 12th to 16th December at the Disneyland Hotel. Looking forward to it, but hope the exchange rate improves drastically in the next 6 weeks.


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you


----------



## jamieclayton9

I am there 29th nov to 2nd dec 

I cant wait!! I am so excited


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you


----------



## sweetlovin'

I will be going for the first time April 4-7 2011!  I'm very excited


----------



## Cyrano

sweetlovin' said:


> I will be going for the first time April 4-7 2011!  I'm very excited



Added to the list


----------



## LoodlesNoodles

I'll be there 11th-13th January


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you


----------



## sarahb74

Hi, please can you add me to the list: May 30 to June 3rd at Empire State Club.
Thanks,


----------



## Ware Bears

Ooh, you're going on my birthday!   

  Added you


----------



## Alahis

Just a little change, now it's official really official never change yada yada : 

30/01/2011 to 01/02/2011 at the Santa Fe !

Ouf !


----------



## Ware Bears

Amended it


----------



## poppie123

Can you add me please, we finally booked today.

27th-29th June staying at the Cheyenne


----------



## Cyrano

poppie123 said:


> Can you add me please, we finally booked today.
> 
> 27th-29th June staying at the Cheyenne



Added to the list


----------



## adminjedi

We are going March 20, 2011!!!!!


----------



## Cyrano

adminjedi said:


> We are going March 20, 2011!!!!!



Added to the list


----------



## littleangel38

We are going in 4 days on the 16th November staying at the Cheyenne SUPER excited we only booked it this week! xx


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you


----------



## Disneyfanswicklow

Pleaser add us too!  The Sheehy Family going February 21 to 24 2011 staying at the Hotel New York and we so just can't wait!


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you


----------



## RobynPrincess

we're going 14/2/11 until 18/2/11 staying in NPB hotel


----------



## Cyrano

Hi RobynPrincess . Elaine, Jackie, Elaine and Reid welcome to DLP DIS board 

We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.

Added to the list


----------



## tinkertaylor05

Add us too please HNY 14/02/11 - 18/02/11


----------



## Cyrano

tinkertaylor05 said:


> Add us too please HNY 14/02/11 - 18/02/11



Added to the list


----------



## Suzi-Q

Another one to add to the list please.

HNY 4th to 6th March 2011 - the trip we won

Suze xx


----------



## disney_princess_85

Please add me to the list. December 29th-January 1st, Magic Circus.


----------



## Cyrano

Suzi-Q said:


> Another one to add to the list please.
> 
> HNY 4th to 6th March 2011 - the trip we won
> 
> Suze xx





disney_princess_85 said:


> Please add me to the list. December 29th-January 1st, Magic Circus.



Added you both to the list


----------



## steppelemming

We are staying in the sequoia lodge from 12th to 15th December.  Our first DLRP xmas


----------



## geetee

hello, we are going 1st-4th Dec staying at Dream Castle.


----------



## Cyrano

steppelemming said:


> We are staying in the sequoia lodge from 12th to 15th December.  Our first DLRP xmas





geetee said:


> hello, we are going 1st-4th Dec staying at Dream Castle.



Added to the list


----------



## joanne1978

and another to add to the list for me please 
6th-10th dec at new port bay 


thanks


----------



## sammie1884

We are going 17th-18th Jan and are staying in Hotel Cheyenne Cant wait our first DLRP trip!!


----------



## Cyrano

joanne1978 said:


> and another to add to the list for me please
> 6th-10th dec at new port bay
> 
> 
> thanks





sammie1884 said:


> We are going 17th-18th Jan and are staying in Hotel Cheyenne Cant wait our first DLRP trip!!



Added you both to the list.

I can feel your excitement


----------



## loladelorean

Please add me, 15th to 17th June 2011 at the Sequoia Lodge


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you


----------



## SwipatronSparks

im heading to DLRP on the 30th of janurary 2011 until the 4th of feburary 2011, spending the night in the explorers hotel on the 30th and from the 31st to the 4th in the disneyland hotel =]


----------



## Ware Bears

Hi SwipatronSparks ~ Elaine, Jackie, Reid and I would like to welcome you to the Disneyland Paris Trip Planning & Community Board. 

We hope you'll have lots of fun on here.     Please join in on any thread or if you have any questions start a new one of your own.

If you haven't had a look yet, the DLP DISboard posting rules are here and the DIS posting guidelines can be found here. 

I've added you to the list   happy planning!


----------



## Pirata

Add us to the list, please.

30th December - 2nd January at Sequoia Lodge.


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you  

Not many sleeps until you go!!


----------



## pigby

We will be at Sequoia Lodge March 4th - 6th


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you  

I'm very envious of all your tickers!!


----------



## pigby

Ware Bears said:


> Added you
> 
> I'm very envious of all your tickers!!



Well the DLRP was a freebie and wasn't planned and the DLR was to 'use up' our AP's from last year but it's def not normal for us to go to 3 Disney resorts in a year - can't believe it myself - I know we're very fortunate and making most of it this year.


----------



## Clairey123

7th until the 10th Feb - Santa Fe


----------



## Cyrano

Clairey123 said:


> 7th until the 10th Feb - Santa Fe



Hi Neil . Elaine, Jackie, Elaine and Reid welcome to DLP DIS board 

We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.

Added to the list


----------



## kizzabel

can you add me for november 7th to 10th, am currently booked for the cheyenne but will be upgrading to SL.

thanks a mill


----------



## Cyrano

kizzabel said:


> can you add me for november 7th to 10th, am currently booked for the cheyenne but will be upgrading to SL.
> 
> thanks a mill



Added to the list


----------



## kizzabel

thanks Reid


----------



## the_princess

We are going on the 30th of jan to the 1st of feb, staying at the Disneyland Hotel


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you


----------



## SwipatronSparks

the_princess said:


> We are going on the 30th of jan to the 1st of feb, staying at the Disneyland Hotel



Hehe your gonna be there at the same time as me =] i will be there from the 31st till the 4th =]


----------



## lil_stitch

30th January - 3rd Feb 2011 - First time in the Disneyland Hotel!!!!!


----------



## Cyrano

lil_stitch said:


> 30th January - 3rd Feb 2011 - First time in the Disneyland Hotel!!!!!



Added to the list


----------



## princessphoebe

omg! i have never been so excited in my life, me, the boyf and my little ones, 10,6 and 9 months, go 3 weeks on wednesday 3-7th feb! they dont know we are going, i have told them we are going to london for a week! i am itching to tell them but i have kept it a secret for such a long time! at the moment i think i am more excited than they will be! its my first time there too, staying at cheynne! off tomorrow to start buying some warm clothes! i hear its cold there in feb!


----------



## DLPdaft

princessphoebe said:


> omg! i have never been so excited in my life, me, the boyf and my little ones, 10,6 and 9 months, go 3 weeks on wednesday 3-7th feb! they dont know we are going, i have told them we are going to london for a week! i am itching to tell them but i have kept it a secret for such a long time! at the moment i think i am more excited than they will be! its my first time there too, staying at cheynne! off tomorrow to start buying some warm clothes! i hear its cold there in feb!



Hi princessphoebe,
Elaine, Jackie, Elaine and Reid welcome you to the DLP DIS board 

We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each 

If you have not had a look yet, DLP posting rules are here
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1477038, 
DIS posting guidelines can be found here
http://www.wdwinfo.com/guidelines.htm 

I can feel your excitement  - added to the list for you .


----------



## Mum to Belle

Hi!

Please can you add me to the list, going 6th-10th June, staying at the Hotel New York!

Thanks


----------



## Lizzi

Hello, I know I'm new but can I be added to the list please?

I (Lizzi) will be going for my bestfriend's hen weekend 4th-6th March, and staying at the Sequoia Lodge (which is a surprise for my bf who thinks we're staying at the Santa Fe!). 
There's 6 of us going all together!

Thanks

Lizzi xx


----------



## Kazzabelle

Hi can you add me too please going 4th-7th July staying at the Cheyenne 
Thanks


----------



## Cyrano

Mum to Belle said:


> Hi!
> 
> Please can you add me to the list, going 6th-10th June, staying at the Hotel New York!
> 
> Thanks





Lizzi said:


> Hello, I know I'm new but can I be added to the list please?
> 
> I (Lizzi) will be going for my bestfriend's hen weekend 4th-6th March, and staying at the Sequoia Lodge (which is a surprise for my bf who thinks we're staying at the Santa Fe!).
> There's 6 of us going all together!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Lizzi xx





Kazzabelle said:


> Hi can you add me too please going 4th-7th July staying at the Cheyenne
> Thanks



Added everyone to the list


----------



## Kazzabelle

Hi
 Sorry, i have been put down as 6th - 7th on the list,but i am going on the 4th-7th sorry to be a pain

Thanks


----------



## Ware Bears

No probs, I've amended it.


----------



## shell2001

Hi I am a newbie, although I have been reading the threads and gleaming what info/tips I can for a few months now.  Booked our trip back in October for 21 - 25 Feb managed to make it till xmas without spilling the beans.  The look on my DD's faces was a picture when they read the invite was priceless.  We will be staying at the Cheyenne.

 counting down the days!


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you  

Not long to go now!


----------



## Mum to Belle

Cyrano said:


> Added everyone to the list



Thank you!!


----------



## EllieJ

Hi ,

Would love to be added to the list too !

Hotel New York , for the first time 19th October to 22nd .

Sam


----------



## Cyrano

EllieJ said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Would love to be added to the list too !
> 
> Hotel New York , for the first time 19th October to 22nd .
> 
> Sam



Added to the list


----------



## X_x_Minnie_x_X

Add Me please!!!

Me and my family will be going to Disneyland Paris on the 27th of march Woo hoo


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you


----------



## amyja89

I'll be there from 9th September to 13th September. Staying at SL, getting SO excited already!


----------



## karenmoloney

Can you add me.  Going 12th - 19th Feb, staying at the Marriott.  Thanks.


----------



## hildasmuriel

Please add us for our Easter trip.

18 April to 21 April at the Dream Castle.

Thanks.


----------



## Ware Bears

You're all added


----------



## cherrymarzipan

Please can you add our trips for this year, our Disney-est yet! 30th Jan to 2nd Feb at Santa Fe, 26th April to 1st May at Santa Fe, July 11th to 16th at Sequoia Lodge and 23rd September to 2nd October at the Cheyenne.

Thanks.


----------



## lannie

We are going 11-14 July 2011 staying at cheyenne.


----------



## Cyrano

cherrymarzipan said:


> Please can you add our trips for this year, our Disney-est yet! 30th Jan to 2nd Feb at Santa Fe, 26th April to 1st May at Santa Fe, July 11th to 16th at Sequoia Lodge and 23rd September to 2nd October at the Cheyenne.
> 
> Thanks.



Wonderful to have all those DLP trips to look forward to planning 



lannie said:


> We are going 11-14 July 2011 staying at cheyenne.



Added to the list


----------



## DirtyDiana

I'll be there in July and/or August!  No specific date(s) yet. I'll probably go a few times within those 2 months on day trips. I _might_ be flying solo though


----------



## Cyrano

DirtyDiana said:


> I'll be there in July and/or August!  No specific date(s) yet. I'll probably go a few times within those 2 months on day trips. I _might_ be flying solo though



Added to the list


----------



## m1ckeymouse

Please add us  We are going April 12th to 17th at the Chyenne.
Thanks!


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you


----------



## Disneyfied family

Disneyfied Family & tinks_1989 are going to Davy Crockett Ranch on 18 September for 4 night. Will be 3 generations going. Yippee.
Have to get youngest family member (not yet born) disneyfied!!! lol


----------



## Ware Bears

Disneyfied family said:


> Have to get youngest family member (not yet born) disneyfied!!! lol



But of course!! 

  Added you


----------



## tinks_1989

thanks for adding me


----------



## madgabb

I am new here, someone mentioned this board on another board I am on. We are going March 24th not sure what hotel yet, will know next week.


----------



## Torchy

Just booked, paid in full and got confirmation pdf !

Going 4-8 July, staying at Cheyenne.

My signature now marks me as a sad case where DLRP is concerned ... ...


----------



## Isila

Me and my son are visiting DLP march 13 - 17


----------



## DLPdaft

madgabb said:


> I am new here, someone mentioned this board on another board I am on. We are going March 24th not sure what hotel yet, will know next week.



Added to the list - once you know your dates and hotel, let us know and we'll update the list .




Torchy said:


> Just booked, paid in full and got confirmation pdf !
> 
> Going 4-8 July, staying at Cheyenne.
> 
> My signature now marks me as a sad case where DLRP is concerned ... ...



added to the list - no such thing as a sad case where DLP is concerned


----------



## DLPdaft

Isila said:


> Me and my son are visiting DLP march 13 - 17



added to the list   - have you chosen your hotel?


----------



## Isila

DLPdaft said:


> added to the list   - have you chosen your hotel?



yes, already booked. We're staying in Newport bay


----------



## DLPdaft

Isila said:


> yes, already booked. We're staying in Newport bay



lovely  - i've amended the list for you.


----------



## Isila

thanks


----------



## LaMiniMouse

My DH, DS and me are going to DLP on May 7 & 8.  Haven't decided on which hotel we will be staying... guess I have to start reading all Disboards recomendations!


----------



## Cyrano

LaMiniMouse said:


> My DH, DS and me are going to DLP on May 7 & 8.  Haven't decided on which hotel we will be staying... guess I have to start reading all Disboards recomendations!



Added to the list  Just let us know when you decide on your hotel.


----------



## Alice28

early May 2012. Dates and hotel TBD.


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you


----------



## Rachie B

feb 19th for 2 nights @ The Adagio

x


----------



## princessmummy

Hi there.
me and my 2 princesses will be at The Dream Castle from Monday 30th May to June 2nd. They still don't know!

So Excited!


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you both  


Rachie B said:


> feb 19th for 2 nights @ The Adagio


You need to change your signature now!! 


princessmummy said:


> me and my 2 princesses will be at The Dream Castle from Monday 30th May to June 2nd. They still don't know!


Good luck keeping it secret!


----------



## franc

We're staying at the Cheyenne for 3 nights from 29th May.


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you


----------



## claire23

me, my daughter and my friend all going 4th april till 7th. first time trip


----------



## zorro77

Will be at DLP 3 days in Feb. 2011, we are staying at Sequoia Hotel.


----------



## Ware Bears

claire23 said:


> me, my daughter and my friend all going 4th april till 7th. first time trip


 Added you  bet you're all excited!



zorro77 said:


> Will be at DLP 3 days in Feb. 2011, we are staying at Sequoia Hotel.


What dates?


----------



## MelMcM

20th Feb for 4 days..... still managing to keep it a secret from my girls.

Santa Fe




I have goody bags for them for the train (doing St Pancras - Lille - DLP)
might not have room for anything else in the case! Also have thermals and ski wear at the ready.... everyone keeps telling me it's freezing!


----------



## Cyrano

MelMcM said:


> 20th Feb for 4 days..... still managing to keep it a secret from my girls.
> 
> Santa Fe



Added you to the list 

I am sure you will be back


----------



## lishka

Were on a day to trip (Sun deal)  on Fri 25th 02:00 boat returning at 23:15ish? Any tips would be great! 
Never driven in France before and it's going to be dark!


----------



## Cyrano

lishka said:


> Were on a day to trip (Sun deal)  on Fri 25th 02:00 boat returning at 23:15ish? Any tips would be great!
> Never driven in France before and it's going to be dark!



Added to the list 

I have copied your post to the main board where lots of posters will jump in regarding suggested tips


----------



## SparkleMum

We are at DLP for 5 days from 30th May! We are really looking forward to our first trip there and also meeting up with friends who are on their 4th visit!

Suzie.


----------



## Cyrano

Hi Suzie . Elaine, Jackie, Elaine and Reid welcome to DLP DIS board 

We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.

Added to the list


----------



## MollyandLucy'sMum

Myself, DH, DD (5) and DD (2) will be going 30th May to 3rd June staying at the Cheyenne.


----------



## Cyrano

MollyandLucy'sMum said:


> Myself, DH, DD (5) and DD (2) will be going 30th May to 3rd June staying at the Cheyenne.



Added to the list


----------



## delboydell

Sunday 20th Feb till Sat 26th castle view room (motorhome in the car park)

Friday 25th March till Sun 27th castle view room (motorhome in the car park)


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you


----------



## lilacgems23

Were going July 11 - 13, Cheyenne


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you


----------



## tigger2891

we are off on our 3rd trip to DLP on the 7th March (4 day/3 night trip) as a birthday treat for my daughter who is 9 on the 6th March..this will be our 3rd visit and I wish I had discovered these boards on our first trip because I have discovered so many things I didnt know lol


----------



## Cyrano

tigger2891 said:


> we are off on our 3rd trip to DLP on the 7th March (4 day/3 night trip) as a birthday treat for my daughter who is 9 on the 6th March..this will be our 3rd visit and I wish I had discovered these boards on our first trip because I have discovered so many things I didnt know lol



Added to the list


----------



## mania

Me, DH, our 3 children (our second time with the girls, first time for our little DS) and our friends with their DD (their first time), Sequoia Lodge Montana Rooms (at the Lodges), 4 nights from 9/8/11 to 13/8/11 and we can't wait for the time to pass, my children don't know yet and i can't seem to get DH quiet (he's so impatient and excited, he wants to tell them now)!!!


----------



## Cyrano

mania said:


> Me, DH, our 3 children (our second time with the girls, first time for our little DS) and our friends with their DD (their first time), Sequoia Lodge Montana Rooms (at the Lodges), 4 nights from 9/8/11 to 13/8/11 and we can't wait for the time to pass, my children don't know yet and i can't seem to get DH quiet (he's so impatient and excited, he wants to tell them now)!!!



Added to the list 

It is very hard trying to hold on to the surprise. Good luck keeping your DH gagged


----------



## Sam1982

Hi

We are going for our 1st trip to dlp on the 9th June - 12th June 2011 and staying at Cheyenne.  There will be me, my husband and our daughter whos 6 and our son whos 3.


----------



## Cyrano

Sam1982 said:


> Hi
> 
> We are going for our 1st trip to dlp on the 9th June - 12th June 2011 and staying at Cheyenne.  There will be me, my husband and our daughter whos 6 and our son whos 3.



Added to the list


----------



## LoodlesNoodles

I'll be there 14th June - 16th June staying at HNY


----------



## Cyrano

LoodlesNoodles said:


> I'll be there 14th June - 16th June staying at HNY



Added to the list


----------



## poppyears

Hi taking my mum 3rd Dec 2011


----------



## Cyrano

poppyears said:


> Hi taking my mum 3rd Dec 2011



Added to the list


----------



## Muscleflex

Hi all - my girlfriend's parents are taking the whole family to EuroDisney in March 16th for a few days!
Staying at Santa Fe I believe


----------



## DLPdaft

Hi Muscleflex,
Elaine, Jackie, Elaine and Reid welcome you to the DLP DIS board 

We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each 

If you have not had a look yet, DLP posting rules are here
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1477038, 
DIS posting guidelines can be found here
http://www.wdwinfo.com/guidelines.htm 




Muscleflex said:


> Hi all - my girlfriend's parents are taking the whole family to EuroDisney in March 16th for a few days!
> Staying at Santa Fe I believe



Added to the list - might see you there .


----------



## Muscleflex

hi and thanks! i sure will!


----------



## davidc1

5 nights at the Disneyland Hotel August 20th-25th. Our first trip too!


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you


----------



## MummyMinnie

We will be going for a joint Easter / Birthday celebration for our daughter Saturday 23rd April - Wednesday 27th.  Staying at the Explorers for our first night then Santa Fe for the remaining ones. On the trip will be myself and hubby, my son aged 11 and daughter 7 (will be 8 )  This will be our 9th trip scared1 and I think the most exciting one for our daughter 
Currently busy trying to plan lots of surprises for her


----------



## Janbl

Again I (and wife and kids) have something to look forward to.
New York Hotel, Oct. 16 five days. Last time we were there, it was also Halloween, it was quite cool.

Janbl


----------



## Ware Bears

MummyMinnie said:


> We will be going for a joint Easter / Birthday celebration for our daughter Saturday 23rd April - Wednesday 27th.





Janbl said:


> Again I (and the kids) have something to look forward to.



Great news   

Added you both


----------



## jillrobinson

Please can you add me 
5th - 9th Nov @ Dream Castle
Just me and Liam this trip.


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you


----------



## waynesgirl

My DH and I are doing ALL the parks in 13 days- around the world!

Provided that TDL is safe, we will be hitting DLP on April 18-20, so please add me to the list!


----------



## Ware Bears

How exciting!   Hope it all goes as planned.

 Added to list


----------



## Rosie

Just booked Eurostar for me DD Dsil and DNephew for as short visit 28th - 30th August 
Hoping to stay @ HNY and I'm so delighted to have booked as I thought I would not be going at all this year 
My nephew is 5 and asks every time the TV ad is on when he can go to DLP.  I can't wait to see his little face when we arrive outside the park


----------



## mlm71

waynesgirl said:


> My DH and I are doing ALL the parks in 13 days- around the world!
> 
> Provided that TDL is safe, we will be hitting DLP on April 18-20, so please add me to the list!



WOW! How fabulous!  So excited for you, you'll have to post a TR when you get back, and I do hope all is well for your entire trip. 

My DH and I will be celebrating our 20th anniversary after our 10 day Disney Med cruise, in DLP on June 19th!  It will be our first trip to DLP and Paris as well, so we are super excited.  We celebrated our 18th anniversary in Disneyland, CA, so looks like this is becoming a habit.


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you both  


Rosie said:


> My nephew is 5 and asks every time the TV ad is on when he can go to DLP.  I can't wait to see his little face when we arrive outside the park


Aww bless him  I've put you down as staying at HNY, let us know if it changes.



mlm71 said:


> My DH and I will be celebrating our 20th anniversary after our 10 day Disney Med cruise, in DLP on June 19th!  It will be our first trip to DLP and Paris as well, so we are super excited.  We celebrated our 18th anniversary in Disneyland, CA, so looks like this is becoming a habit.


Nice habit you're developing!   We are just missing celebrating our 23rd anniversary in DLP by one day but as we will be in London (seeing Wizard of Oz) en route to DLP it sort of counts!


----------



## misfit76

Hi all

We (Me, DW, DS) together with In-laws and Sister in-law's family (5 peeps) are making our first visit to DLP on May 19th to 22nd.

Staying at Newport Bay

Can't wait! and finding this board huge amounts of help with my planning.

Oh and 20th is my Birthday!!


----------



## Cyrano

misfit76 said:


> Hi all
> 
> We (Me, DW, DS) together with In-laws and Sister in-law's family (5 peeps) are making our first visit to DLP on May 19th to 22nd.
> 
> Staying at Newport Bay
> 
> Can't wait! and finding this board huge amounts of help with my planning.
> 
> Oh and 20th is my Birthday!!



Added to the list


----------



## KatyTheFairyPrincess

Just booked our first trip to DLP for 24th-27th of May!
Not only is it our first trip but it is Dbf's first proper holiday ever! 

Very excited!!


----------



## Cyrano

KatyTheFairyPrincess said:


> Just booked our first trip to DLP for 24th-27th of May!
> Not only is it our first trip but it is Dbf's first proper holiday ever!
> 
> Very excited!!



Added to the list


----------



## living20057

We are going April 17th to 19th at Newport Bay.


----------



## Cyrano

living20057 said:


> We are going April 17th to 19th at Newport Bay.



Added to the list


----------



## DarleneAB28

We are going to DLP from April 10-14 and we are staying at the Disneyland Hotel!!


----------



## Cyrano

DarleneAB28 said:


> We are going to DLP from April 10-14 and we are staying at the Disneyland Hotel!!



Added to the list


----------



## I_Heart_MK

My DF jymhall and I are staying at Dream Castle from 6-8 June  

Christine xxx


----------



## PhilippeP

Tomorrow


----------



## Ware Bears

I_Heart_MK said:


> My DF jymhall and I are staying at Dream Castle from 6-8 June


   Added to index  



PhilippeP said:


> Tomorrow


 Lucky you!


----------



## poohsneighbour

Hi all,

We are visiting between May 30th and June 3rd so we are expecting it to be very busy!!  Our party will consist of me DH, DS12 and DS8

This is a special trip to congratulate my youngest son who has just achieved his Black Belt in Karate  (and he hasn't quite turned 8 yet!).  We are all looking forward to it as we have only been to DLP once before and that was about 5 years ago (we did manage to get to WDW in the meantime though).

Ann


----------



## Ware Bears

Congratulations to your DS   I've added you to the list.

BTW, you're going on a very special day - my birthday


----------



## cap'njack.

We are heading to DLP 14th to 21st May, staying off-site at Le Chene Gris as usual


----------



## JohnnySharp2

After 12 visits to Florida we have booked a first trip to DLRP from the 2nd through to 6th August staying at Hotel New York.

We are also staying in Kent before and after our Disney stay.


----------



## boyob13

We're going this week, April 13-14, for SPRING BREAK!! 

Offsite, though.


----------



## PhilippeP

Next week end @ NPBC


----------



## Ware Bears

cap'njack. said:


> We are heading to DLP 14th to 21st May, staying off-site at Le Chene Gris as usual





JohnnySharp2 said:


> After 12 visits to Florida we have booked a first trip to DLRP from the 2nd through to 6th August staying at Hotel New York.





boyob13 said:


> We're going this week, April 13-14, for SPRING BREAK!!





PhilippeP said:


> Next week end @ NPBC



Added you all


----------



## Johnny_boy

28-30 July at the Cheyenne


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you


----------



## Johnny_boy

Ware Bears said:


> Added you



Very quickly too! Wrong month though!


----------



## Ware Bears

Oops!!   Off to correct it ...


----------



## Johnny_boy

Thanks


----------



## Tamara02

We are going 1st-4th August, staying at Sante Fe


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you


----------



## hildasmuriel

Please add me for our summer holiday. We'll be there from August 21 to 26th at the Hotel New York.


----------



## Ware Bears

Yay, you booked!!   Added you.


----------



## physicalt104

What fun!  My two sons and I will be the DLH from the 15th through the 19th, and then the Sequoia from the 19th until the 24th of June.
Ooh la la


----------



## Cyrano

physicalt104 said:


> What fun!  My two sons and I will be the DLH from the 15th through the 19th, and then the Sequoia from the 19th until the 24th of June.
> Ooh la la



Added to the list


----------



## physicalt104

Cyrano said:


> Added to the list



Oh boy- I'm official!!!   


<a href="http://distickers.com/ticker/"><img src="http://distickers.com/ticker/tickers/yektcjj8twwxesn0.png" alt="DIStickers.com Ticker" border="0"/></a>


----------



## BriarRose59

My DD and I will be there June 16-20.  Can't wait!


----------



## Cyrano

BriarRose59 said:


> My DD and I will be there June 16-20.  Can't wait!



Added to the list


----------



## Disneymad1993

Im going from 22-25 June


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you


----------



## ChristinaDK

3-10 september and are staying in Adigo Apartment Hotel.. Me and binzerDK


----------



## The Disney Dude

We will be staying at the Sequoia Lodge from July 20th - 24th.


----------



## Cyrano

The Disney Dude said:


> We will be staying at the Sequoia Lodge from July 20th - 24th.





ChristinaDK said:


> 3-10 september and are staying in Adigo Apartment Hotel.. Me and binzerDK



Added you both to the list


----------



## Donald Ducks wife

Just booked it! We are staying at Santa Fe from monday 13th of june to friday 17th of june. Yay!!!


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you


----------



## Joyce_Belle

I will be going again on 9, 10 and 11 Juni 2011 to hotel Newport Bay!


----------



## karenmoloney

Going 2nd - 6th May, staying at Adagio


----------



## Cyrano

Joyce_Belle said:


> I will be going again on 9, 10 and 11 Juni 2011 to hotel Newport Bay!





karenmoloney said:


> Going 2nd - 6th May, staying at Adagio



Added to the list


----------



## meggiroo

me my hubbie and our dd megan aged 7 are going aug 17th -21st staying at adagio 1st time am so excited !!!!!


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you!!


----------



## mum2threemonsters

We are heading to DLP for our first trip 5th-10th June however we are hoping to pop in when we arrive in Paris on the 2nd June to go on Space Mountain before maintenance starts!

Julie


----------



## Kazzabelle

Hi we will be going 30th October- 4th November staying at the Hotel New York

Thanks


----------



## Donald Ducks wife

Donald Ducks wife said:


> Just booked it! We are staying at Santa Fe from monday 13th of june to friday 17th of june. Yay!!!



We have upgraded, we are now staying at hotel new york from 13th to 17th of june


----------



## Ware Bears

All added/amended


----------



## nl's mummy

we are going to the cheyenne 4th-8th august


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you


----------



## ROBEAR84

We are going to the Dream Castle from the 5th to the 10th of November! yey!!


----------



## Cyrano

ROBEAR84 said:


> We are going to the Dream Castle from the 5th to the 10th of November! yey!!



Added to the list


----------



## Dad2Buzz

Sequoia Lodge - July 17th - 22nd. 

Booked yesterday!


----------



## Cyrano

Dad2Buzz said:


> Sequoia Lodge - July 17th - 22nd.
> 
> Booked yesterday!



Added to the list


----------



## tinkerbell1991

Hotel New York for my 21st birthday : 11th-15th June 2012


----------



## Cyrano

tinkerbell1991 said:


> Hotel New York for my 21st birthday : 11th-15th June 2012



Added to the list


----------



## Clairey123

7th until 10th November 2011 (Santa Fe)


----------



## Cyrano

Clairey123 said:


> 7th until 10th November 2011 (Santa Fe)



Added to the list


----------



## Nightmaremum1

Can you add me please?  10 - 16 July staying at Adagio Apartments


----------



## purplecake

Davy Crockett ranch, June 15th to 22nd.  First trip to DLRP,  were at WDW in 2008.


----------



## Cyrano

Nightmaremum1 said:


> Can you add me please?  10 - 16 July staying at Adagio Apartments





purplecake said:


> Davy Crockett ranch, June 15th to 22nd.  First trip to DLRP,  were at WDW in 2008.



Added you both


----------



## delboydell

staying in our normal park view room 29th May till 4th June......................................DLRP car park in our motorhome


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you


----------



## nahteb20

Hi I'm going to be travelling with my family and staying in the carpark in our motorhome (Our first time) between August 1st - 8th. Going to buy Annual passes so if anyone has any tips i would be very greatful  
I'm also planning to have a quick stop around 28th - 30th august on our way home from travelling france in the summer holidays.

Im so excited!!


----------



## ILuvCrush

Sequoia Lodge- Sept 21-26!!


----------



## Cyrano

nahteb20 said:


> Hi I'm going to be travelling with my family and staying in the carpark in our motorhome (Our first time) between August 1st - 8th. Going to buy Annual passes so if anyone has any tips i would be very greatful
> I'm also planning to have a quick stop around 28th - 30th august on our way home from travelling france in the summer holidays.
> 
> Im so excited!!





ILuvCrush said:


> Sequoia Lodge- Sept 21-26!!



Added you both to the list


----------



## Brummig

This Friday til Monday in the campervan in the car park!  (see you there Delboydell!)



nahteb20 said:


> Hi I'm going to be travelling with my family and staying in the carpark in our motorhome (Our first time) between August 1st - 8th. Going to buy Annual passes so if anyone has any tips i would be very greatful
> 
> This is our 4th visit to carpark on annual passes - feel free to PM is you have any questions
> 
> I'm also planning to have a quick stop around 28th - 30th august on our way home from travelling france in the summer holidays.
> 
> Im so excited!!


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you   have a great time!


----------



## smallpig

Just booked! going 26-28 June, staying off site in Val d'europe.


----------



## Cyrano

smallpig said:


> Just booked! going 26-28 June, staying off site in Val d'europe.



Added to the list


----------



## dawnydoo

Hi. We've just booked the Radisson Blu Hotel @ Disney Golf from the 18th to the 22nd December this year.
Cheers Dawn.


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you


----------



## aobh

Trip no.6 booked - Sequoia Lodge 11-15 March 2012


----------



## Cyrano

aobh said:


> Trip no.6 booked - Sequoia Lodge 11-15 March 2012



Added to the list


----------



## Kazzabelle

Hi,
 I am going to be a pain  I am no longer going on the 30th October i have had to change my booking to the 20th November -25th November staying at the DLH.

Thanks


----------



## Cyrano

Kazzabelle said:


> Hi,
> I am going to be a pain  I am no longer going on the 30th October i have had to change my booking to the 20th November -25th November staying at the DLH.
> 
> Thanks



Gots your dates. No problem with updating the calendar.

Glad you have new dates for your DLP trip to be excited about


----------



## megarasweet

My boyfriend and I are staying in Hotel New York from 21st-25th November this year!


----------



## TheTizardFamily:0)

We're going December 16th-19th


----------



## theprincessofpink

hey 

i'm going on the 28th june till the 5th of july staying in the Newport Bay Club Admirals Floor


----------



## Cyrano

megarasweet said:


> My boyfriend and I are staying in Hotel New York from 21st-25th November this year!



Hi megarasweet . Elaine, Jackie, Elaine and Reid welcome to DLP DIS board 

We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.




TheTizardFamily:0) said:


> We're going December 16th-19th





theprincessofpink said:


> hey
> 
> i'm going on the 28th june till the 5th of july staying in the Newport Bay Club Admirals Floor



Added you all to the calendar


----------



## Aurynn

We're going 11-13th of July off-site in Val D'Europe


----------



## tomtom1986

Hey

I am taking a day trip to Disneyland on the 2nd September


----------



## Ware Bears

List updated


----------



## nickyw33

Im already there!!!!


----------



## mammy_megan

im going the 15th -21st..staying at the Sequoia Lodge


----------



## Cyrano

mammy_megan said:


> im going the 15th -21st..staying at the Sequoia Lodge



Added to the list


----------



## Lizboo

DH and I will be at DLP for the very first time August 11-14 (and staying at the Kryiad)


----------



## Cyrano

Lizboo said:


> DH and I will be at DLP for the very first time August 11-14 (and staying at the Kryiad)



Added to the list


----------



## gbaz44

Going 24 - 27 Dec '11 staying at Explorers.

I want it to be Christmas now!!!


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you   we went for Christmas a few years ago - it was truly magical!


----------



## megarasweet

Sorry to be a pain, but we just before we put down the deposit my boyfriend suggested we went over my birthday instead! 

We're now going from December 12th-16th instead of November 21st-25th, still staying in Hotel New York.


----------



## Ware Bears

Amended it - what a fab birthday you'll have!


----------



## Laura678

July 15-18 Staying in the Radisson! Eeeek!!


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you   not long now!!


----------



## Laura678

Ware Bears said:


> Added you   not long now!!




Eeeek I know!! Flying to Rome next Thursday for 4 nights.. then on to Paris for 3 and then Disney for 3!!! I'm packing now!


----------



## Ware Bears

Wow, how exciting!!      We're off to Rome for a few days next month, it'll be our first time there and I'm so looking forward to it.


----------



## Laura678

Its my first time too!


----------



## JenzoPJ

18th to 22nd July. Time is now standing still. I am wishing my life away. Cannot wait. Hotel Santa Fe


----------



## disney_rocks_86

Soooo excited 5 of us in total 3nights 4 days sequoia lodge


----------



## Jeffs76

Jan 27th - Jan 29th, Santa Fe - Hubby, Daughter (for her 4th birthday on the 28th) and me


----------



## Ware Bears

List updated


----------



## Vala

July 15 to 19, boyfriend and me, staying offsite at Ibis Val D' Europe.


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you


----------



## tinkerbell1991

Oh, I also forgot to add on apart from staying from the 11th-15th June next year, we'll also be staying at Hotel New York and it will be for my 21st birthday.
Excitedddd !! xx


----------



## Ms Poppins

Hotel New York, 25 -28 July


----------



## chrisf1961

er sometime this month ! er cant remember think its the 19th  2 nights at the Cheyanne see told you i was brain dead!


----------



## chrisf1961

wheres the list ?


----------



## DLPdaft

chrisf1961 said:


> wheres the list ?



its on the first page of this thread .


----------



## elstoleno

Santa Fe, August 1-4


----------



## DLPdaft

tinkerbell1991 said:


> Oh, I also forgot to add on apart from staying from the 11th-15th June next year, we'll also be staying at Hotel New York and it will be for my 21st birthday. Excitedddd !! xx



hotel added to the list 



Ms Poppins said:


> Hotel New York, 25 -28 July



added for you


----------



## DLPdaft

chrisf1961 said:


> er sometime this month ! er cant remember think its the 19th  2 nights at the Cheyanne see told you i was brain dead!



added to the list 



elstoleno said:


> Santa Fe, August 1-4



and added for you


----------



## DLPdaft

yey I get to add my own next trip now - 5th to 9th November, Dream Castle .


----------



## Lisa_C

AT LAST!! I can add mine to the list again 

25th - 28th August, slumming it in the Cheyenne


----------



## DLPdaft

Lisa_C said:


> AT LAST!! I can add mine to the list again
> 
> 25th - 28th August, slumming it in the Cheyenne



added to the list


----------



## poppie123

Can you add me please.

I am taking my 21 year old who hasnt been since 2002.

29th September-1st October. Hotel New York.(never stayed there before)


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you


----------



## angelmav

August 12-14th, Magic Circus hotel.


----------



## DLPdaft

angelmav said:


> August 12-14th, Magic Circus hotel.



added to the list


----------



## sarahc

Can you add us please? We are booked from 14 - 17th August 2011 at Newport Bay Club. Thanks!


----------



## thehails

can you add us please  -  25th - 28th Aug Newport Bay Club - totally unexpected - thank you Disney 50% discount 
thanks


----------



## Ware Bears

List updated


----------



## MiniLoo

Add me down for 14th - 24th September Davy Crockett Ranch


----------



## Cyrano

MiniLoo said:


> Add me down for 14th - 24th September Davy Crockett Ranch



My favourite place at DLP 

Added you to the list


----------



## disneymum58

I will be there August 25 - 28 with DS28, DS11 and DS8.  We are also bringing DS28's girlfriend on her first ever trip out of Canada and her first trip to a Disney Park. She's so excited, as am I to show her everything. I haven't been to Disney Paris for 15 years although we make yearly visits to Disneyland in California.
Anything we shouldn't miss?  We will be staying at Sequioa Lodge.


----------



## Cyrano

disneymum58 said:


> I will be there August 25 - 28 with DS28, DS11 and DS8.  We are also bringing DS28's girlfriend on her first ever trip out of Canada and her first trip to a Disney Park. She's so excited, as am I to show her everything. I haven't been to Disney Paris for 15 years although we make yearly visits to Disneyland in California.
> Anything we shouldn't miss?  We will be staying at Sequioa Lodge.



Added to the list


----------



## Kazzabelle

Hi,
 off again on the 17th-21st Oct staying at the DLH 

Thanks


----------



## Cyrano

Kazzabelle said:


> Hi,
> off again on the 17th-21st Oct staying at the DLH
> 
> Thanks



Added to the list


----------



## WebmasterMike

DW (Minniegarden) and myself will be at DLP 9/8-10/2011!!  We are staying at the Disneyland Hotel.  This will be our first visit!

(Along with 26 other folks!!)


----------



## sayhello

k5jmh said:


> DW (Minniegarden) and myself will be at DLP 9/8-10/2011!!  We are staying at the Disneyland Hotel.  This will be our first visit!
> 
> (Along with 26 other folks!!)


Same here for me!!!!!   

Sayhello


----------



## Circusgirl

sayhello said:


> Same here for me!!!!!
> 
> Sayhello



Me too, me too!  I will also be staying on for two more nights after our ABD adventure is over, so I'm there until the 13th.


----------



## BriarRosie

k5jmh said:


> DW (Minniegarden) and myself will be at DLP 9/8-10/2011!!  We are staying at the Disneyland Hotel.  This will be our first visit!
> 
> (Along with 26 other folks!!)





sayhello said:


> Same here for me!!!!!
> 
> Sayhello





Circusgirl said:


> Me too, me too!  I will also be staying on for two more nights after our ABD adventure is over, so I'm there until the 13th.



I'm one of the "other folks" these people mentioned.  
We're all going to be there 8-10 of September at DLH.  (Remember the day/month format, Mike!)


----------



## tennisfan

I'm going 27th-29th Aug staying at the Sequoia Lodge


----------



## apurplebrat

BriarRosie said:


> I'm one of the "other folks" these people mentioned.
> We're all going to be there 8-10 of September at DLH. (Remember the day/month format, Mike!)


 
We're with these guys


----------



## Cyrano

k5jmh said:


> DW (Minniegarden) and myself will be at DLP 9/8-10/2011!!  We are staying at the Disneyland Hotel.  This will be our first visit!
> 
> (Along with 26 other folks!!)





sayhello said:


> Same here for me!!!!!
> 
> Sayhello





Circusgirl said:


> Me too, me too!  I will also be staying on for two more nights after our ABD adventure is over, so I'm there until the 13th.





BriarRosie said:


> I'm one of the "other folks" these people mentioned.
> We're all going to be there 8-10 of September at DLH.  (Remember the day/month format, Mike!)





tennisfan said:


> I'm going 27th-29th Aug staying at the Sequoia Lodge





apurplebrat said:


> We're with these guys



Added you all to the list 

Don't worry I have put it to the correct format of day/month


----------



## funkychick

Hi! 
Im going 22nd - 27th Dec 2011 staying in Sequoia Lodge


----------



## BabyAriel

We'll just miss you funkychick...

18th-21st December at the Cheyenne


----------



## Carrie_Cat

Tomorrow for my birthday dinner at Walt's


----------



## Laura678

January 2nd - 6th... Just booked the flights!! Planning on booking the Sequoia Lodge in the next week!

I am going with my boyfriend and we are bringing my brother and also my dad's fiances son who is 11 and who won't find out until Christmas morning!


----------



## Cyrano

funkychick said:


> Hi!
> Im going 22nd - 27th Dec 2011 staying in Sequoia Lodge





BabyAriel said:


> We'll just miss you funkychick...
> 
> 18th-21st December at the Cheyenne





Laura678 said:


> January 2nd - 6th... Just booked the flights!! Planning on booking the Sequoia Lodge in the next week!
> 
> I am going with my boyfriend and we are bringing my brother and also my dad's fiances son who is 11 and who won't find out until Christmas morning!



Added to the list 



Carrie_Cat said:


> Tomorrow for my birthday dinner at Walt's



Hope you have a lovely time


----------



## Tink78

We're off (first time we are going with our children - SO EXCITED!) on 3rd-5th Feb 2012. Staying at Santa Fe.
Only 25 weeks and 2 days to go (not that I am counting!) LOL!


----------



## Cyrano

Tink78 said:


> We're off (first time we are going with our children - SO EXCITED!) on 3rd-5th Feb 2012. Staying at Santa Fe.
> Only 25 weeks and 2 days to go (not that I am counting!) LOL!



Added to the list  Nothing beats a Disney countdown


----------



## pokerbanter

Long way to go for us. June 18-24 2012 !!! Will count how many days soon 

That means you lot will have to put up with almost a year of questions, queries and help planning


----------



## Ware Bears

Hi pokerbanter  to the Disneyland Paris Trip Planning & Community Board. 

Hoping you'll have lots of fun on here    please join in with any thread or if you have any questions please start a new one of your own.

If you haven't had a look yet, the DLP DISboard posting rules are here and the DIS posting guidelines can be found here. 

Added you to the list - it may seem a long way away at the moment but I think the anticipation is half the fun.


----------



## Pooh's Bear

I think the hubby & I are the most OCD planners ever! We have already arranged our 2012 trip in December 

Bert Chimneysweep & Pooh's Bear : 12th December 2012


----------



## Cyrano

Pooh's Bear said:


> I think the hubby & I are the most OCD planners ever! We have already arranged our 2012 trip in December
> 
> Bert Chimneysweep & Pooh's Bear : 12th December 2012



Nothing wrong with a bit of advance planning   Added to the list


----------



## Pooh's Bear

Yay! Thank you!


----------



## xiphoid76

We are very excited to be making our first journey there in March 2012.  Staying at New York and can not wait!!


----------



## Cyrano

xiphoid76 said:


> We are very excited to be making our first journey there in March 2012.  Staying at New York and can not wait!!



Added to the list


----------



## tinkertaylor05

Just booked our first christmas stay 1st-4th December at DLH


----------



## Cyrano

tinkertaylor05 said:


> Just booked our first christmas stay 1st-4th December at DLH



You are in for a treat. Christmas time at DLP is magical 
Added your dates to the list


----------



## torillien

back in March 2012 for what my man calls a Disneymoon - we are getting married the week before and honeymooning (with our daughter too) for a week at DLP staying in the Pink Palace


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you - how wonderful


----------



## Binzerdk

Ill be in Dlrp From the 3rd - 10 of september, ill be staying at adagio appartments


----------



## pokerbanter

pokerbanter said:


> Long way to go for us. June 18-24 2012 !!! Will count how many days soon
> 
> That means you lot will have to put up with almost a year of questions, queries and help planning



Change of plan as we got sucked in with the 40% off deal so we are now going 3 months earlier on March 20th - 25th confirmed and staying at hotel Cheyenne 

Now i need to start getting planned woohoooooooo


----------



## Cyrano

Binzerdk said:


> Ill be in Dlrp From the 3rd - 10 of september, ill be staying at adagio appartments





pokerbanter said:


> Change of plan as we got sucked in with the 40% off deal so we are now going 3 months earlier on March 20th - 25th confirmed and staying at hotel Cheyenne
> 
> Now i need to start getting planned woohoooooooo



Added to the list


----------



## River<3Mickey

We will staying at the Sequoia Lodge from 27th to 29th December 2011


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you


----------



## JohnnySharp2

Hi, 

Can you add us please?

March 26th for 4 nights/5 days at Disneyland Hotel


----------



## Cyrano

JohnnySharp2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you add us please?
> 
> March 26th for 4 nights/5 days at Disneyland Hotel



Excellent news. Added you all to the list


----------



## Shal

We've just booked the Magic circus in Disneyland Paris for March 5th 2012. I'm very pleased as it was free with my airmiles. I'm so excited as I thought i was going to have to wait until November 2014 when we plan to go to The Disney Yacht and Beach club in Orlando. 

Can you add me to the list please?

Thanks

Sharon


----------



## Cyrano

Shal said:


> We've just booked the Magic circus in Disneyland Paris for March 5th 2012. I'm very pleased as it was free with my airmiles. I'm so excited as I thought i was going to have to wait until November 2014 when we plan to go to The Disney Yacht and Beach club in Orlando.
> 
> Can you add me to the list please?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sharon



Added to the list


----------



## minnie_x

Hi, we're booked and raring to go.......... HALLOWEEN 2011 

Also buying annual passes soooooooo excited 

15th to 22nd October


----------



## noodle1988

HI, on going 4th til 7th September @ santa fe x​


----------



## Cyrano

minnie_x said:


> Hi, we're booked and raring to go.......... HALLOWEEN 2011
> 
> Also buying annual passes soooooooo excited
> 
> 15th to 22nd October





noodle1988 said:


> HI, on going 4th til 7th September @ santa fe x​



Added to the list


----------



## Mum to Belle

Please can you add me to the list?!

Going 16th -18th November 2011 staying at Sequoia Lodge! 

Thanks!


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you


----------



## Mum to Belle

Thank you! (Seems a bit more real now!)


----------



## Cariadbach

We're going 5th-9th March,staying at the Cheyenne!Very excited already!Please can you add me to the list


----------



## tinkerbells mum

please add us we have booked for 3 nights at the Cheyenne from 13 - 16 Feb 2012  thank you


----------



## emanlu

Can you add us please - 12th - 15th October at Seqouia Lodge.


----------



## Ware Bears

Cariadbach said:


> We're going 5th-9th March,staying at the Cheyenne!Very excited already!Please can you add me to the list





tinkerbells mum said:


> please add us we have booked for 3 nights at the Cheyenne from 13 - 16 Feb 2012  thank you





emanlu said:


> Can you add us please - 12th - 15th October at Seqouia Lodge.



  List updated


----------



## Florida2012

Going 30th November til 2nd December staying at Hotel Cheyenne


----------



## dlpSteve

We are looking at first week in June 2012 so we can go when it's not too busy, decent weather and before Lucas goes to school. He starts in September 2012 and after that it will be school holidays only for us, so this will be our last chance to go when it's not so crowded.

Initially we were going to do our usual 3 nights/4 days, then that grew to 4 nights/5 days and now we want to do 5 nights/6 days!


----------



## Ware Bears

Florida2012 said:


> Going 30th November til 2nd December staying at Hotel Cheyenne





dlpSteve said:


> We are looking at first week in June 2012 so we can go when it's not too busy, decent weather and before Lucas goes to school. He starts in September 2012 and after that it will be school holidays only for us, so this will be our last chance to go when it's not so crowded.
> 
> Initially we were going to do our usual 3 nights/4 days, then that grew to 4 nights/5 days and now we want to do 5 nights/6 days!



  Added you both  

Steve - ignore this if you already know but you do realise that week is half-term for England and Wales next year?  It's been put back a week because of the Queen's diamond jubilee bank holiday.


----------



## dlpSteve

Ware Bears said:


> Added you both
> 
> Steve - ignore this if you already know but you do realise that week is half-term for England and Wales next year?  It's been put back a week because of the Queen's diamond jubilee bank holiday.



Thanks Elaine, I didn't know that.

OK, so now we will be going in the second week of June!


----------



## Mazza 30

We are going on the 3rd of October-6th October. Staying at the Davy crockett ranch.


----------



## tinkerbell1983

woohoooo! all booked to go on 9th January for 2 nights at HNY


----------



## smallpig

Booked again! Going 13 - 15 October including MNSSHP on the 14th. 

Probably staying at Ibis in Val D Europe again - cheap place to rest tired feet!


----------



## Ware Bears

List updated


----------



## KirstyLilian

Hello! We're going from Dec 25th (!!) to Jan 1st, staying in Marriot Village d'ile-de-france.....Can't wait!!


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you


----------



## dee slack

we'll be there 3rd to 6th Oct 2011, staying at Cheyenne


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you


----------



## katwalk

me and my husband r taking our children 5 and 1 for the first time 10th - 14th Oct staying at the sequioa lodge cant wait


----------



## Ware Bears

Hi katwalk  to the Disneyland Paris Trip Planning & Community Board. 

Hoping you'll have lots of fun on here    please join in with any thread or if you have any questions please start a new one of your own.

If you haven't had a look yet, the DLP DISboard posting rules are here and the DIS posting guidelines can be found here.


----------



## abbi02

Hi we are going 2-6 october staying in the cheyenne getting really excited


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you


----------



## Alice28

We've altered our dates- we will be there April 23-26, 2012. DLH! I'm over the moon!


----------



## Ware Bears

Wonderful news - I've updated you


----------



## dee slack

abbi02 said:


> Hi we are going 2-6 october staying in the cheyenne getting really excited



oooh, might see ya there then as we're there from 3rd to 6th. We're 2 grown up (and rather big!) kids and probably wearing my pumpkin t-shirt Have a great time!!


----------



## Ware Bears

dee slack said:


> and probably wearing my pumpkin t-shirt Have a great time!!


Ooh, I like the sound of this - very halloweeny 

You'll have to post a photo when you're back.


----------



## MazdaUK

Currently planning for 28-7 - 1/8-2012, hopefully HNY but still exploring options......


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you  

We're hoping to stay at HNY too.


----------



## mandy5796

We've booked to go March 19th -22nd 2012 and all very excited - Staying at the cheynne


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you


----------



## minnie1972

We have booked to go to the Sequoia Lodge 26th Dec - 29th Dec


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you


----------



## babymaddie

We have just booked for 14-18th may 2012 at the Disneyland Hotel - nana, grandad, mummy, daddy, madelane (10) and Isabella (2) 


I can't wait !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Its sooooo expensive but a paid for trip from my parents (yet again) - am so lucky I could cry !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you   

You'll have a fabulous time!


----------



## lil_stitch

Hello!

We are going 20th - 23rd November in the SL

x


----------



## princessmummy

Hi there.

Can you post me up please..... now have booked.

PrincessMummy (plus the 2 princesses obviously)
Kyriad 19th-21st december.

Thanks

SO excited!


----------



## chaoscupcake

14th feb till the 17th  

I am literally soooo excited haha, we are staying at santa fe..I wanted to stay somewhere else but when we heard it was cars themed it wouldve broken my sons heart if he couldnt have stayed there!


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you all


----------



## Toksovolos

We are going on October 18th! 
Staying at Residhome Val d' Europe.


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you


----------



## thepreciouspea

Yay!  We are booked....SL Nov 23-26 2011.  Thanks!


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you


----------



## elstoleno

13-15th December at the Cheyenne

I finally convinced my boyfriend to go! / booked it on our anniversary while he wasn't here XD


----------



## dizneeat

Just decided to hop back for a quick weekend break at DLRP, Oct 7 - 9. Staying at the Parks and Suites Prestige Val d'Europe.


----------



## Ware Bears

List updated  


elstoleno said:


> booked it on our anniversary while he wasn't here XD


----------



## crazykk

30th Nov- 4th Dec sequoia lodge and cant wait!
Going with Hubby and our Birthday princess who will be 4 on the 3rd Dec.


----------



## Cyrano

crazykk said:


> 30th Nov- 4th Dec sequoia lodge and cant wait!
> Going with Hubby and our Birthday princess who will be 4 on the 3rd Dec.



Added to the list


----------



## ThBa

2nd - 8th January 2012 Sequoia Lodge

Can´t wait to go back "home"....



Thorsten


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you


----------



## jillrobinson

For a number of reasons we'd been procrastinating over our November trip and now circumstances have forced my hand and we are definately cancelling ......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................... because we have been invited to a Birthday party at DLP in January
No way would I want to miss Jack's (my nephew) first Disney trip and just as importantly his 5th  
Think it'll be around the 22nd January and as we're accompanying a massive Cars fan, I think we may be going back to Santa Fe.


----------



## Ware Bears

As I was reading your post I was feeling very sad on your behalf ..... then I got to the next bit and    that's one invitation you couldn't possibly refuse! 

I've removed the old dates - did you want the new ones put in or do you want to wait until it's booked?


----------



## ernierich

We'll be at the Sequoia Lodge from 19th-22nd November.


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you


----------



## Morveryn

We are off to the magic from 25th-28th October, we are staying at the Disneyland Hotel if any one wants to say 'hi' (or avoid us like the plague).
 I think I'm more excited than DD!


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you


----------



## Morveryn

Thank you


----------



## hanksy

We (myself and son) are going on our first ever trip
7th Nov to 10th nov, staying at cheyenee


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you


----------



## MummyLyon

we will be staying at the Santa Fe from 8th - 11th November. Its My little lyon cub's 5th birthday on the day we arrive and he hasnt a clue whats in store! Im sooooooo giddy!! 
Im new to this site but i love it already!


----------



## Cyrano

MummyLyon said:


> we will be staying at the Santa Fe from 8th - 11th November. Its My little lyon cub's 5th birthday on the day we arrive and he hasnt a clue whats in store! Im sooooooo giddy!!
> Im new to this site but i love it already!



Added to list


----------



## RobynPrincess

We're going from the 30th Dec to 2nd Jan   staying offsite


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you   

A great way to see in the New Year!


----------



## jillrobinson

After much debate we finally booked today Santa Fe for 5 nights from 
29th January 2012.


----------



## ILOVEDLP

We are going 30th January till 5th febuary 2012


----------



## Ware Bears

List updated


----------



## poppie123

can you add me please 
8th-12th Of January staying at the Hotel Cheyenne.


----------



## Booknut

Hi, can you add us please, we're going 20-22 January and staying at the Santa Fe, can't wait!  Thanks


----------



## Ware Bears

Updated


----------



## xxnaomi89xx

Hey  can you also add me please? We're going the 7th March until the 12th of March, staying in Newport Bay Club  

I'm soo excited , only been to Disneyland Paris once before and that was 7 years ago so I've forgotten lots. 

My boyfriend and I are going for our 5th anniversary!


----------



## brightonbelle

Hi, this is my 1st posting, so hope i've done it right!! Can you add us too.
We are going on our first visit 14-18 may 2012 Staying at DLH.


----------



## Cyrano

xxnaomi89xx said:


> Hey  can you also add me please? We're going the 7th March until the 12th of March, staying in Newport Bay Club
> 
> I'm soo excited , only been to Disneyland Paris once before and that was 7 years ago so I've forgotten lots.
> 
> My boyfriend and I are going for our 5th anniversary!



Added to the list


----------



## Cyrano

brightonbelle said:


> Hi, this is my 1st posting, so hope i've done it right!! Can you add us too.
> We are going on our first visit 14-18 may 2012 Staying at DLH.



Hi brightonbelle . Elaine, Jackie, Elaine and Reid welcome to DLP DIS board 

We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.

Nice first post, added to the list


----------



## I_Heart_MK

Dh & I are going to Hotel New York & Santa Fe 8th - 12th January 2012


----------



## aj2703

I'm 15th - 19th Jan Sequoia Lodge...


----------



## Ware Bears

List updated


----------



## LoodlesNoodles

I'm there 5th-7th December at Hotel Cheyenne


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you


----------



## tinks_1989

Can you please add me?!

5th till 8th March 2012 for Elsies 1st birthday treat trip staying at Sequoia Lodge x


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you  

I thought I spied a new ticker on your Cafe Mickey post.


----------



## Woolly

Booked today for 6 nights at Newport bay Club 16th - 22nd July 2012


----------



## Cyrano

Woolly said:


> Booked today for 6 nights at Newport bay Club 16th - 22nd July 2012



Added to the list


----------



## Stefy

Ooh can I join in?   Me and DH are going Jan 22nd - 26th staying at the Disneyland Hotel


----------



## GreenDayFan

Hi, this is my first ever post on this forum, so hi to everyone!

Me, my husband, my son Thomas who is 8 and my daughter Charlotte are going to Disneyland Paris on 29/1/12 - 3/2/12.


----------



## Cyrano

Stefy said:


> Ooh can I join in?   Me and DH are going Jan 22nd - 26th staying at the Disneyland Hotel



Added to the list


----------



## Cyrano

GreenDayFan said:


> Hi, this is my first ever post on this forum, so hi to everyone!
> 
> Me, my husband, my son Thomas who is 8 and my daughter Charlotte are going to Disneyland Paris on 29/1/12 - 3/2/12.



Hi GreenDayFan . Elaine, Jackie, Elaine and Reid welcome to DLP DIS board 

We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.

Added to the list


----------



## Rienchen

18.11-20.11 Santa Fe


----------



## ynwa19

I need to get in on this! I'm away with the Army at the moment and am taking my DW (Hayley) and 3 kids (Jamie, Daniel and Emily) on 19 - 21 Dec (Wish we had the money to saty for longer  ) We'll be staying with Santa's reindeer at the DCR.

On the plus side - None of them know about the trip yet! They'll find out when I get home on 16 Dec!


----------



## Ware Bears

ynwa19 said:


> On the plus side - None of them know about the trip yet! They'll find out when I get home on 16 Dec!



What a lovely surprise for them!


----------



## nicola1982

Hello everyone, just joined today & thought I better make this my 1st post!  We (me, other half, our daughter, sister in law & her 2 kids) are off to DLP for the 1st time in Jan (arriving on Tues 3rd until Fri 6th) !!! Only 47 days to go


----------



## Ware Bears

Hi nicola1982  to the Disneyland Paris Trip Planning & Community Board. 

Hoping you'll have lots of fun on here    please join in with any thread or if you have any questions please start a new one of your own.

If you haven't had a look yet, the DLP DISboard posting rules are here and the DIS posting guidelines can be found here. 

I've added you to the list - where are you staying?


----------



## nicola1982

Thanks for the welcome Elaine   We are staying at the Cheyenne after arriving via CDG, got 2 rooms booked between the 6 of us


----------



## colleency

Hi! My husband and I are going for just Christmas day, 2011!


----------



## Ware Bears

List updated


----------



## colleency

Ware Bears said:


> List updated



Thank you!


----------



## Rosie

Just booked for summer!
I'm taking my DD and two of her friends for a post GCSE trip.  We're going Eurostar Ebbsfleet to DLP on 8th July and staying @ Sequoia Lodge for three nights.
  

Please add me to the list!


----------



## Rachie B

We ( my friend and I and our 2 kiddlies ) are going  March 17th & 18th 
not sure where we are staying yet. Possibly explorers

x


----------



## Cyrano

Rosie said:


> Just booked for summer!
> I'm taking my DD and two of her friends for a post GCSE trip.  We're going Eurostar Ebbsfleet to DLP on 8th July and staying @ Sequoia Lodge for three nights.
> 
> 
> Please add me to the list!





Rachie B said:


> We ( my friend and I and our 2 kiddlies ) are going  March 17th & 18th
> not sure where we are staying yet. Possibly explorers
> 
> x



Added to the list


----------



## cukal6

Possibly going January 1-4 staying at the Hotel Cheyenne.  I'm just a little worried about the weather because I will be traveling alone with 3 children (10, 7 and 2)  Never been to DLP  and I want to see the Christmas decorations!


----------



## Cyrano

cukal6 said:


> Possibly going January 1-4 staying at the Hotel Cheyenne.  I'm just a little worried about the weather because I will be traveling alone with 3 children (10, 7 and 2)  Never been to DLP  and I want to see the Christmas decorations!



added to the list


----------



## delboydell

Jan 23rd till 27th at the Santa Fe


----------



## Cyrano

delboydell said:


> Jan 23rd till 27th at the Santa Fe



Added to the list


----------



## ShimmerTinks

Myself Partner and DS! March 26th to 29th! in the cheyenne!!


----------



## Donald Ducks wife

our 2012 trip will be september 13th to 19th staying at santa fe for the first time


----------



## Ware Bears

List updated


----------



## 77CWFA

Me, I go in disneyland paris once a week ! I near to paris ! Disneyland Paris, I love that !!


----------



## Ware Bears

Lucky you, I'm very envious!


----------



## Isila

Finally 

March 15-21, 2012, HNY, me and my two DSs


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you


----------



## dizneeat

Going back in the spring!

April 28 until May 1, staying at Citea again.


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you


----------



## MazdaUK

28/7-1/8, HNY Me, DH and 2 x DS.


----------



## Ware Bears

You're already listed under those dates!


----------



## Isila

you made a mistake, it's 15th - 21st. Not 16th


----------



## Ware Bears

Oops, I'll blame it on too much Christmas cheer!


----------



## Isila

that's fine. It's Christmas


----------



## nicola1982

2 sleeps to go!


----------



## Cyrano

nicola1982 said:


> 2 sleeps to go!



Hope you are all packed and ready to go


----------



## dawnydoo

Hi again! Just booked for February 12th until 16th 2012 staying at the Kyriad. cannot wait 
Thanks
Dawn.


----------



## Nattyd248

Hi all,

I will be going with my 3 children on a surprise trip on January 11th to 13th for my daughters 4th birthday.

Thanks!


----------



## Mom of a *Princess*

We'll be taking our first trip to DLP this summer and will be there July 5-9. I still have to book accomodations, but think we will be staying at Disney New York. We are so looking forward to it! I still have so much to learn from this thread.


----------



## aj2703

I am off on the 14th -19th Jan staying in the Sequoia.. Looking if all goes well with my new website to maybe goto Walt Disney World late this year


----------



## Daniep

DLP Feb 12th - 15th 2012
DLP April 8th - 12th 2012


----------



## sarahc

Hi could you add me please? Going 4th to 9th Feb staying at the Marriott. Thanks!


----------



## nicola1982

Just been & got loads of snacks from the supermarket to pack!  Got most of the stuff we're taking in piles, just need to pack it now!


----------



## Rachandgarry

Hiya

We're going on 2 trips (wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!)

9th - 12th February 2012
and
4th - 8th June 2012

Cannot wait, I'm so excited!!

Rachel


----------



## Cyrano

Apology for the delay in updates. Was accessing the DIS while visiting family.

Normal service will resume shortly


----------



## kizzabel

Can I be added please for May 7th and 8th staying at the HNY please and thanks


----------



## steph0188

I am going soon  
the 9-11th January 2012 for my Birthday celebrations


----------



## Ms Poppins

We'll be there 6 - 10 May. Hotel not definite yet but looking like will be HNY.


----------



## Cyrano

dawnydoo said:


> Hi again! Just booked for February 12th until 16th 2012 staying at the Kyriad. cannot wait
> Thanks
> Dawn.





Nattyd248 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I will be going with my 3 children on a surprise trip on January 11th to 13th for my daughters 4th birthday.
> 
> Thanks!





Mom of a *Princess* said:


> We'll be taking our first trip to DLP this summer and will be there July 5-9. I still have to book accomodations, but think we will be staying at Disney New York. We are so looking forward to it! I still have so much to learn from this thread.





aj2703 said:


> I am off on the 14th -19th Jan staying in the Sequoia.. Looking if all goes well with my new website to maybe goto Walt Disney World late this year





Daniep said:


> DLP Feb 12th - 15th 2012
> DLP April 8th - 12th 2012





sarahc said:


> Hi could you add me please? Going 4th to 9th Feb staying at the Marriott. Thanks!





Rachandgarry said:


> Hiya
> 
> We're going on 2 trips (wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!)
> 
> 9th - 12th February 2012
> and
> 4th - 8th June 2012
> 
> Cannot wait, I'm so excited!!
> 
> Rachel





kizzabel said:


> Can I be added please for May 7th and 8th staying at the HNY please and thanks





steph0188 said:


> I am going soon
> the 9-11th January 2012 for my Birthday celebrations





Ms Poppins said:


> We'll be there 6 - 10 May. Hotel not definite yet but looking like will be HNY.



Added you all to the list


----------



## ssjdisney32

Can I be added to please.  My family and I will be there from 10th to 13th Feb and very excited about it too.


----------



## Ware Bears

Hi ssjdisney32  to the Disneyland Paris Trip Planning & Community Board. 

Hoping you'll have lots of fun on here    please join in with any thread or if you have any questions please start a new one of your own.

If you haven't had a look yet, the DLP DISboard posting rules are here and the DIS posting guidelines can be found here. 

I've added you to the list ~ where are you staying?


----------



## Lollipops

Hi all going to Sequoia Lodge for 4nts on the 11th of June on our very first Disney trip!


----------



## ssjdisney32

Thanks for the welcome.  I love reading all the trip reports that everyone has written on here and they are making me even more excited, if that's possible.

My DH, DD and I will be staying at the Santa Fe hotel.  My DH has been before(1997 I think, before I met him) but it will be mine and DD's first time so v. excited right now


----------



## ChristinaDK

binzerdk is going 7-12 november and staying at Hotel New York


----------



## Cyrano

Lollipops said:


> Hi all going to Sequoia Lodge for 4nts on the 11th of June on our very first Disney trip!





ChristinaDK said:


> binzerdk is going 7-12 november and staying at Hotel New York



Added


----------



## Strawberryblush

8th - 14th July. Staying at Hotel Cheyenne.


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you


----------



## LoveMMC

I am going. I cant believe it! We are going for one day in July. Going to pop over to Paris for a kid free mini break while we are staying with the inlaws in Ireland.


----------



## Cyrano

LoveMMC said:


> I am going. I cant believe it! We are going for one day in July. Going to pop over to Paris for a kid free mini break while we are staying with the inlaws in Ireland.



Added to the list


----------



## Laura678

My next trip is June 5th to the 9th staying at the Santa Fe 

Hopefully can save up enough to upgrade though


----------



## ManCityMickey

We are going 3rd - 8th June, staying at Explorers.


----------



## xiphoid76

My husband and i are going March 13-14   Can not wait!!  Hitting all the Disneylands this calendar year - California, Florida, Paris, Hong Kong and Tokyo.  This will be our first time in Disneyland Paris!!


----------



## Ware Bears

List updated


----------



## cukal6

First trip April 3 - April 7th.  Getting excited!!!!


----------



## Cyrano

cukal6 said:


> First trip April 3 - April 7th.  Getting excited!!!!



Added to the list


----------



## annie64

Hey there...we will be arriving at Disneyland Paris on 8 Mar and departing on 12 March...we are coming from Alaska so hoping the weather is a little warmer. Two of the people in our party have never been to Disney and none of us have ever been to Europe...so we figured what the heck...we will be staying at the Disneyland Hotel...anyone know what the "family" room is like?


----------



## Cyrano

Hi annie64 . Elaine, Jackie, Elaine and Reid welcome to DLP DIS board 

We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.


----------



## Cheshire Figment

Arriving 10 April.  Staying at the Disneyland Hotel.  Departing 16 April to stay at an airport hotel and return to the US on 17 April.

I will be with the Disneyana Fan Club which will have about 60 people traveling to be there for the 20th Anniversary.


----------



## Cyrano

Cheshire Figment said:


> Arriving 10 April.  Staying at the Disneyland Hotel.  Departing 16 April to stay at an airport hotel and return to the US on 17 April.
> 
> I will be with the Disneyana Fan Club which will have about 60 people traveling to be there for the 20th Anniversary.



Added to the list


----------



## DLPDreams

Hi all 

We are heading back to the Magic on June 3rd - 8th (5 nts).  Hotel not yet booked but will advise when it is


----------



## Ware Bears

Added you


----------



## JDUCKY

My wife and I arrive at the Hotel Cheyenne on Sun. March 25th and check out Tue. March 27th.

First trip for both of us!


----------



## cherrymarzipan

So far we are going May 01 - 06, June 01 - 06 and July 11 - 16. We've never not been there for Easter before, will we cope? Plan to go end September/beginning October as well but not booked anything yet. Particularly looking forward to the July trip as it will be the whole family together for the first time in ages since most of the kids have grown up.


----------



## Ware Bears

List updated


----------



## Jessie19

Disneyland hotel feb 29th to march 4th


----------



## Kikifromscotland

Hi everyone just signed up, I'm a big Disney fan  I've been to dlrp 4 times, once when I was small and then Summer 2008, October 2009 and September 2010!

We have our next trip planned for 30 March to 3 April 2012  and I'm so excited- 20th anniversary here we come! I have been lurking about reading posts for a while and finally decided to sign up!


----------



## MissP

Morning all! 

Im pretty new here only joined up yesterday and have been browsing threads ever since! 

I've book Disneyland Paris for 4 nights 18th Feb-22nd Feb for my little princesses 2nd birthday 

It will be my first time at DLP, have been to Florida twice but when I was only very young so can't remember much!

Any advice for our first time with a toddler?

We will be staying in London on the 17th Feb and traveeling by Eurostar on the 18th - 

Were all so excited - My little girl has walked around carrying a little figure of Mickey and one of Minnie for the last 2 days constantly (even to nursery) and she is so excited - She keeps shouting Mickey  - Can't wait to see here face!

Anyways I'm Paula and its nice to meet you all


----------



## MissP

Could anyone tell me how you see the list of whos going and when please?


----------



## Kikifromscotland

MissP said:


> Could anyone tell me how you see the list of whos going and when please?



Seems to be in the first post


----------



## Metsoskil

We just booked our first DLP trip for August 17-20 in the Sequoia Lodge.  Looking forward to it a great deal, especially w/ the 20th Anniversary festivities going on.


----------



## nahteb20

Not sure on our final dates yet but going sometime between 1st April and 23rd possibly staying for 1 week in our Motorhome at Disneyland Car park


----------



## Cyrano

Everyone's dates added to the new list


----------

